# Minden ami sport



## Athos (2003 Január 26)

Kedves Topiktarsak! 
Ezt a forumot a sport szerelmeseinek szanom.
En nagyon kedvelem a sportokat az atletikatol a mukorcsolyan keresztul a Forma 1-ig. Remelem sok sportot kedvelo van kozottunk es egy jo hangulatu forumot alakitunk ki. Kezdjunk mindjart a tenisszel. Mult heten kezdodott az Australian Open, a negy Grand Slam egyike az evben. Szerdan jatszottak a ferfi egyes negyeddontojet, aminek utolso jatszmajaval Grand Slam tortenelmet csinalt az amerikai Rodwick egy 31 eves marokkoi fiatalemberrel, ugyanis a torna tortetenek leghosszabb otodik jatszmajat jatszottak. A vege 21:19 lett az amerikai javara. Az ausztralok percekig felallva tapsoltak es unnepeltek a ket jatekost. A meccs vegen John McEnroe koszontotte oket mikrofonnal a kezeben. Egyszeruen fantasztikus volt. Remelem a donto is hasonlokeppen szinvonalas lesz.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Január 26)

Nem vagyok mostanaban kepben a tenisszel,de azert azt tudom,hogy az Ausztral Open-t valoszinuleg Agassi nyeri. :wink: 
Viszont a Meaple Leafs sajnos kikapott 4:0 -ra Buffaloban.


----------



## Athos (2003 Január 26)

Hat remelem az Ausztral Open-t nem Agassi nyeri, ugyanis o nem tartozik a kedvenc jatekosaim koze. Nem tudod veletlenul az elodontok eredmenyeit? 
A Maple Leafs-rol csak annyit, hogy szerintem sokkal jobb hokit kell jatszaniuk ha 1967 utan ismet meg akarjak nyerni a Stanley Kupat.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Január 26)

En Agassinak drukkolok,mert ha gyoz,akkor Steffi Graf megfogadta,hogy vegyesparost jatszik vele a Roland Garros-on.Erdekes lenne latni a hazaspart egyutt jatszani.
Egyebkent a donto parositasa : Agassi - Schüttler


----------



## Athos (2003 Január 26)

Hat ezt nem tudtam. Ha igy van akkor termeszetesen en is Agassinak drukkolok, mert fantasztikus lenne oket a Roland Garoson teniszezni latni. Steffi Graf volt a kedvenc noi teniszezom, Boris Becker pedig a ferfiaknal. De nagyon szerettem John McEnroe merkozeseit is, sose volt unalmas! Csiptem amikor megkerdezte a vonalbirokat, hogy nem kene-e nekik szemuveg.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Január 27)

Ma este 10-kor kezdodik a donto.


----------



## Athos (2003 Január 27)

Koszi az infot, mar nezem is! Majd a meccs utan ertekezunk.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Január 27)

*Sima.*

Igen sima gyozelem.

Agassi nyert Melbourne-ben 

NSO, 2003-01-26 


A várakozásoknak megfelelően Andre Agassi nyerte az ausztrál nemzetközi teniszbajnokság férfi egyesének döntőjét. Az amerikai zseni másfél órát sem szánt a mérkőzésre: 74 perc alatt intézte el Rainer Schüttlert.

Andre Agassi (amerikai, 2. kiemelt)-Rainer Schüttler (német, 31.) 6:2, 6:2, 6:1

Igy tehat valoszinu lathatjuk a Roland Garroson Agassi oldalan Steffi Grafot. :shock:


----------



## Athos (2003 Január 27)

Ennel mar csak Steffi Graf verte simabban annak idejen a wimbledoni dontoben Pam Shrivert 6:0, 6:0-ra mintegy 29 perc alatt. 
Remelem Steffi tartja az igeretet es valoban lathatjuk oket Parizsban.


----------



## bogyomama (2003 Január 31)

*"az en sportom"*

Sziasztok!

Koltozkodes utan vagyok.Az aztan a sport.Mi,elore 10 evre kisportoltuk magunkat,na meg ebben a hidegben.Brrrrrrr.En most a keresztrejtveny sportot uzom.De tavasszal kezdodik a "kutyasors".Mar alig varom....

Sziasztok....


----------



## Athos (2003 Január 31)

A koltozkodes egy osszetett dolog sport teren. Van benne sulyemeles, gimnasztika, akadalyfutas, sullylokes.  Az elmult par evben mi is vegigcsinaltuk egy parszor.  
Udv. Athos


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 12)

*Gyaloglas*

Sziasztok!

Most egy olyan sportagrol kerdezem a velemenyeteket mint a gyaloglas.
Varom velemenyeteket.
Gyula


----------



## Melitta (2003 Február 12)

*Gyaloglas*

Szerintem az egyik legjobb sportok koze tartozik nem tul megerolteto, sokaig lehet csinalni meg versenyszeruen is.
Gyula csak nem gyaloglos sportot uzol itt stikaban?


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 12)

*gyaloglas*

A verseny tavok 5 10 20 50 km
a hosszabb tavokhoz nagyon komoly felkeszules kell.
van egy verseny aminek a hossza kb 540 km .erre a versenyre ugy lehet nevezni ha 3x teljesited a 200 km-es tavot alkalmankent 24 oran belul.
Utana indulhatsz a nagy tavon ami Parizs es Strasburg kozott van.
ha valakit erdekelnek a reszletek sokat tudok meselni rola.
gyula


----------



## Melitta (2003 Február 12)

*Ez azert nem setalgatas*

Persze hogy erdekel a reszletek. 
Melyik tavon vagy erdekelt? Most is gyalogolsz? Meselj errol a sportrol mert azt hiszem nem vagyok egyedul aki nem sokat tud rola.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Február 12)

Speciel en nagyon sajnalom a gyaloglokat.Hosszu orakon keresztul ugy kell menniuk,mint egy csipoficamosnak. :roll:


----------



## Athos (2003 Február 12)

Gyula! 
Meselj kerlek a szabalyokrol is. En csak azt tudom, hogy kizarolag a sarokra szabad lepni, es azt hiszem harom hibapont kell ahhoz, hogy kizarjanak a versenybol. 
Elore is koszi.


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 13)

*gyaloglas*

ez a sportag nemigen ismert Magyarorszagon.
a szabaly az hogy az egyik labnak mindig a talajon kell lenni , es amikor a ket lab a foldet eri egy pillanatra nyujtva kell lenniuk.
a fenek riszalas azert van mert ahoz hogy a a lepestavolsag novekedjen
el kell forditani a csipodet , emiatt olyan a mozgas , de ezt Te is kiprobalhatod es rogton ra fogsz jonni.
Egyebkent ha jobb ido lesz , nagyon szivesen tarthatunk egy sport delutant kocogassal , beszelgetessel egybekotve ahol nem az eredmeny
hanem a reszvetel a fontos. 
ha van kedvetek nagyon szivesen segitek egy edzestervben, itt most nem egyversenyre valo felkeszulesrol van szo, hanem hogyan noveljuk fizikai es szellemi eronket.
varom hozzaszolasotokat.
Gyula


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 13)

*gyaloglas*

A kizarashoz 3 bironak a dontese kell
Tehat menet kozben adnak neked sarga lapot, ha elerted a 3-at ki vagy zarva.
De akar azonnal is kiallithatnak ha a biro ugy latja.
sokszor elofordul hogy csak a celbaeres utan tudod meg hogy ki vagy zarva.
ezert ez a sportag is egy kicsit korrupt, mert a biro donti el hogy szabalyosan gyalogolsz vagy sem
Gyula


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 13)

*Gyaloglas*

Kedves Feri!
Latszolag a mozgas tenyleg szokatlan de ha megprobalod rajossz hogy igy sokkal tovabb es energiatakarekosan tudsz elorehaladni , a nagyvilagban ez a sportagat nagyon szeretik , mikor versenyeztem az akkor csehszlovakiaban pontosaban Borski mikulas nevu helyen ami kb 20.000 lakossagu a cseh tv elo kozvetitesben adta a versenyt.
es europaban az osszes tobbi orszagban nagyon nagy propagandat csinaltak belole. a csucs francia orszag amerika elbujhat az o sport kulturajukhoz kepest.
Gyula


----------



## Melitta (2003 Február 13)

*Gyula*

Milyen helyezest ertel el? Hany km-ert kellett legyalogolni?
En ugyan nem akarok benevezni a gyaloglo sportba, de szivesen olvasok errol a sportrol.


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 13)

*gyaloglas*

1982-ben 20 km -en junior magyar bajnok voltam.
Emellett maraton futasbam es 30 km-es futasban is komoly erdmenyeim voltak. de azota elszakadtam a versenyszeru sporttolastol.
Ha lesz egy kis szabad idom azt a futasnak , focinak ,aikidonak sakknak szeretnem szentelni .
De ezek mellett ha ujra szuletnek kerekparos lennek.
Gyula


----------



## Feri T (2003 Február 13)

"a csucs francia orszag amerika elbujhat az o sport kulturajukhoz kepest. 
Gyula"

Kifejtened ezt egy kicsit bovebben,hogy mibol latod?


----------



## Athos (2003 Február 14)

Szereny velemenyem szerint amerikanak van sport kulturaja. Vegyuk csak a baseballt, a jegkorongot, curlinget, rugbyt. Ezek mellett a legtobb sportagban ott vannak a top-on, pl. mukorcsolya, szertorna, tenisz, kosarlabda, atletika es meg sorolhatnam. Amit viszont itt hianyolok, az a kezilabda, a vivas, az uszoversenyek, vizilabda lenyegeben az Europaban kedvelt sportokat. A tv-ben csak azt kozvetitik ahol az o sportoloik vesznek reszt, a nyari olimpia megnyitojan a magyar kuldottseget csak a negyedik csatornan tudtuk megnezni, ami duhito volt. De ez meg nem jelenti azt, hogy nincs sport-kulturajuk, csak egyszeruen nem tudjak elkepzelni, hogy masokat erdekelnek mas fajta sportok is, mas nemzetisegu versenyzokkel.


----------



## Gyula (2003 Február 15)

*kultura*

Lehet hogy egy kicsit rosszul fogalmaztam, de az biztos hogy a franciaknal sokkal lazabban veszik a dolgokat
Gyula


----------



## Athos (2003 Február 15)

*Gyula*

Tenyleg nem akarok kotekedni, de mit ertesz azalatt, hogy a franciaknal sokkal lazabban veszik a dolgokat? Ezt a sportra erted, vagy a szervezesre vagy mire? Azert kerdezem, mert nekem semmilyen tapasztalatom nem volt a franciakkal es erdekelne a meglatasod, velemenyed. :..:


----------



## Athos (2003 Március 12)

Vasarnap rendeztek Melbourneben a Forma 1-es eved elso futamat, melyen David Coulthard diadalmaskodott, a masodik Montoya, mig a harmadik a finn Raikonen lett. Ez volt az elso futam, amelyet az uj szabalyok alapjan bonyolitottak le. Az idomero edzesek szamomra unalmasak lettek, hisz mindegyik versenyzo egy kort mehet es az ott elert ideje szamit. Tavaly az idomero edzes egy orat tartott, es vagy 12 kort mehettek a versenyzok, igy sokkal erdekesebb volt az egesz. Szerintem evvel a modositassal nezoket fognak elvesziteni, mert ki fizetne kemeny dollarokat csak azert, hogy egyszer korbemenve lassa kedvencet es kesz.? A versenyzok sincsenek elragadtatva az otlettol, kivancsi vagyok mit hoz a tobbi futam. A Ferrari felkotheti a nadragjat, hisz Coulthardek a regi Mercedessel mentek, es a BMW-k is nagyon jok. 
Kovetkezo futam ket het mulva Malaysiaban lesz. Remelem ott mar a Ferrari diadalmaskodik.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Március 12)

A Ferrarinak nem kell felkotni a gatyajat,mert most az elsodleges cel az volt,hogy pontot szerezzen a csapat.Igy nem kell nekik allni az utazasok koltsegeit.A kovetkezo futamon mar ott lesznek a spiccen. :roll:


----------



## Athos (2003 Március 12)

Mondjuk a Ferrari a tavalyi autojaval indult, az ideit meg a Schumi sem mondta meg melyik versenyre kivanjak celhoz allitani. A pontozasrol jut eszembe, az is megvaltozott. A futamelso kap ugyanugy 10 pontot, a masodik 8-at, a harmadik 6-ot, a negyedik 5-ot, az otodik 4-et, hat-het-nyolcadik pedig 3-2-1-et. Igy sokkal szorosabb lesz a verseny.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Március 25)

Athos !

Mi lett a Malaysiai Nagydij vegeredmenye?


----------



## Athos (2003 Március 29)

Az elso helyen a finn Kimmi Raikonen vegzett, megszerezve elete elso gyozelmet. Masodik Barrichello lett jocskan lemaradva. Harmadik nagy meglepetesre a Renault-val a spanyol Alfonso lett, aki az elso rajtkockabol indulhatott neki a futamnak. Fantasztikus, hogy a Renaultok mit mentek, Trulli is az 5. helyen vegzett. Alonso eddig a legfiatalabb pilota a Forma1 torteneteben, aki megszerezte az elso rajtkockat. Egyebkent ot tartjak Schumacher utodjanak, olyan jo a fiu. Schumachernek nem volt szerencseje. A verseny alatt 4szer volt kint a boxban, egyszer pedig drivethrough penalty-t kapott, ami 10 masodperc. De igy is hatodikkent futott be, ami szep teljesitmeny volt tole. Hat nagyjabol ennyi tortent a versenyen. 
Jovo hetvegen mar a Ferrarit szeretnem latni a dobogo felso fokan. Most nagyon elpartolt toluk a szerencse.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Március 29)

Talan lehet,hogy a tobbi istallo javult sokat ?


----------



## Athos (2003 Március 29)

Vannak akik sokat javultak, lasd Renault. A BMW pl.mar az idei autojaval indult, de megsem ert el komolyabb eredmenyt. A Ferrarik gyorsak, idei autojuk viszont meg nincsen kesz. Kivancsi leszek mi lesz, ha bevetik azt! A vilagbajnoksag szerintem ebben az idenyben a Mclaren es a Ferrari kozott fog eldolni. Remelem szoros lesz a verseny, es igy tobbet izgulhatunk a versenyek alatt.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 5)

A német sport1.de internetes oldal szerint 2004-ben új csapat mutatkozik be a Formula–1-ben. 

Az Arrows-istálló megmentéséért is küzdő vállalkozói csoport Bréma mellett építené meg központját és szélcsatornáját, amelyben egy másik csapattól megvásárolt kasznit szerelnének össze és fejlesztenének ki (az új szabályok erre lehetőséget adnak). A German Grand Prix Racing néven említett csapat jövő évi költségvetése már készen áll, és azt is tudni véli az internetes oldal, hogy Craig Pollock lesz a vezetője. 
Motorgyártóról nem szóltak, de talán nem véletlen, hogy ugyanazon a napon történt a bejelentés, amelyen a Volkswagen elárulta, 3.9 milliárd eurós nyereséggel 2002-ben minden idők második legjobb évét zárta. 

Flavio Briatore, a Renault-istálló csapatvezetője szerint Malajziában kiderült, hogy egykori pilótája, Michael Schumacher nyomás alatt buta hibákra képes. "Michael könnyen el tudja veszteni a fejét, ha nem úgy alakul a verseny, ahogy azt elképzeli. Nekiment Jarno Trullinak, és ezzel elrontotta a versenyünket. Tavaly könnyű dolga volt, körönként egy másodpercet vert a mezőnyre. Az idén azonban már számolnia kell az üldözőivel” – mondta Briatore. 
Az olasszal egyetértett David Coulthard is, aki számított arra, hogy Schumi hibázni fog. "Többször is mondtam már, hogy ha nyomás alá kerül, hibázik. A rajt után vigyáznom kellett, mert sejtettem, hogy Michaelből előjön az agresszivitás, és nekimegy annak, aki nem húzódik el előle. Még szerencse, hogy óvatos voltam, ki tudtam kerülni Trullit. Szegény Jarno nem is sejtette, mi fog történni, még keveset csatázott az élbolyban” – nyilatkozta DC. 
Schumacher mindenesetre figyelmeztette ellenfeleit: ha nem hibázik, újra nyerni fog, és ha bevetésre kész lesz az F2003-GA, nem akad ellenfele a Ferrarinak.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 5)

Coulthardnak meg piszok savanyu az a szolo! Plussz a versenyen a kocsija is [email protected] es meg egyszer sem lett vilagbajnok. Persze, hogy minden alkalmat megragad arra, hogy kopkodjon a masikra. (egyszer jopar evvel ezelott omiatta esett ki Schumi akit a szerelok tartottak vissza attol, hogy be ne verje Coulthard orrat). En nagyon nem kedvelem a skotot, viszont orultem, hogy Raikonen vegre megszerezte elete elso gyozelmet. A Mclaren az egyetlen csapat aki soha nem ismeri el, hogy milyen muszaki hibatol alltak meg az autok! Ez nem jo pont. Viszont szerintem Kimmibol vilagbajnok is lehet. 
Tegnap tartottak az elso idomero edzest Braziliaban Sao Paoloban. Az elso Webber! lett a Jaguarral. Mazlija volt, mert mire ra kerult a sor, elallt az eso. A mai idomero canadai ido szerint delben kezdodik a Speedvisionon. Esot mondtak egesz hetvegere, ugyhogy erdekes versenynek es edzesnek nezunk elebe. Rubens Barrichellonak fogok szurkolni, aki Sao Paoloban szuletett, es 1994 ota nem ert celba a brazil versenyen. Pedig belead mindig apait anyait annyira szeretne bizonyitani a braziloknak. Remelem iden sikerul neki! Hajra Rubino!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 11)

Mostansag a Ferrarinak nem nagyon megy ! :roll:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 11)

A kovetkezo futam Olaszorszagban, Imolaban lesz. Ott mutatkozik be az uj Ferrari, remelhetoen jobban, mint ahogy a regi szaladt! 
Ugy sajnalom szegeny Barrichellot, hogy ismet kiesett Braziliaban. Amikor meglattam, hogy [email protected] a kocsija olyan ideges lettem, hogy ki is kapcsoltam a tevet!  
Egy futamgyozelem igazan kijarna mar neki!


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 11)

Tegnap a Stanley Cup Playoffs-ban Philadelphiaban 5:3-ra gyozott a Toronto Maple Leafs! :ugras: Kivancsi vagyok, hogy iden meddig jutunk el?! 
Feri, irjal legyszives egy kicsit bovebben magarol a Playoffs-rol, hogy mennyi merkozest kell meg jatszani, es mi a menete! Elvegre Te vagy a hokiszakerto! Koszi. :wink:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 11)

Ma este 7 orakor a 6-os csatornan kezdodik a Playoffs 2. merkozese a ket csapat kozott. Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 11)

Tevedes ! En ugy tudom,hogy a hokiszakerto a Spanky ! :idea: 
Minden esetre egy erdekesseg,hogy a tavalyi Stanley kupa gyoztese a Detroit Red Wings otthonaban a rajatszas elso merkozesen a harmadik hosszabbitasban kapott gollal vereseget szenvedett a #7-k Anaheim egyuttesetol !!! :!: 

Anaheim - Detroit 2:1 /3 OT/

Tovabbi meglepetes a Dallas es az Ottawa veresege az elso korben !

A jelenlegi allas es a mentrend :

First-Round Playoff Schedule


Eastern Conference

#1 Ottawa vs #8 N.Y. Islanders 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS NYI, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, ESPN2, RDS 7 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 14 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*5 Thu., April 17 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
New York leads series, 1-0 



#2 New Jersey vs #7 Boston 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Boston at New Jersey ESPN2, TSN NJ, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Boston at New Jersey 7 p.m. 
3 Sun., April 13 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN 3 p.m. 
4 Tue., April 15 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*5 Thu., April 17 Boston at New Jersey ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sat., April 19 New Jersey at Boston 3 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Boston at New Jersey TSN 7 p.m. 
New Jersey leads series, 1-0 



#3 Tampa Bay vs #6 Washington 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Washington at Tampa Bay WAS, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 Washington at Tampa Bay ABC 3 p.m. 
3 Tue., April 15 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN2 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Tampa Bay at Washington 7 p.m. 
*5 Fri., April 18 Washington at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN, TSN 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Washington at Tampa Bay 7 p.m. 
Washington leads series, 1-0 



#4 Philadelphia vs #5 Toronto 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN, CBC TOR, 5-3 
2 Fri., April 11 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 14 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC 7 p.m. 
*5 Sat., April 19 Toronto at Philadelphia ABC, CBC 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN2 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
Toronto leads series, 1-0 



Western Conference

#1 Dallas vs #8 Edmonton 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Edmonton at Dallas CBC EDM, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
3 Sun., April 13 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 8 p.m. 
4 Tue., April 15 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 9 p.m. 
*5 Thu., April 17 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 7:30 p.m. 
*6 Sat., April 19 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN 8 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
Edmonton leads series, 1-0 



#2 Detroit vs #7 Anaheim 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN ANA, 2-1 (3OT) 
2 Sat., April 12 Anaheim at Detroit ABC 3 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 14 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
*5 Sat., April 19 Anaheim at Detroit ABC 3 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
Anaheim leads series, 1-0 



#3 Colorado vs #6 Minnesota 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2 MIN, 4-2 
2 Sat., April 12 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 14 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2 7:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2, TSN 7:30 p.m. 
*5 Sat., April 19 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN 7:30 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
Minnesota leads series, 1-0 



#4 Vancouver vs #5 St. Louis 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC STL, 6-0 
2 Sat., April 12 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 10 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 14 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC 8:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC 8:30 p.m. 
*5 Fri., April 18 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 9 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Vancouver at St. Louis ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC 10:30 p.m. 
St. Louis leads series, 1-0


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 11)

Sajnalom, hogy a Detroit kikapott!  Talan ha meg mindig Dominik Hasek allna a kapuban jobb lett volna az arany. Mult evben nekik szurkoltam, es iden szeretnek egy 
Detroit-Toronto dontot latni. 
Spanky, hogy all a Vancouver a sajat fordulojaban?


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 12)

Athos írta:


> Spanky, hogy all a Vancouver a sajat fordulojaban?



Szarul !!! Kapott egy hatost a St.Louistol !!! :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Április 12)

Ezert hagyott valasz nelkul


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 12)

Torontoi csapatok fekete napja !!!!

A Philadelphia Flyers expressz vonata elszaguldott a Meaple Leafs gozose mellett.

Toronto Meaple Leafs- Philadelphia Flyers 1 : 4

Ilyen enervaltan nagyon regen lattam jatszani a Leafs csapatat.A Flyers remek taktikat valasztott.Mar a Leafs terfelen agresszivan letamadta a korongot,megakadalyozva a torontoi csapat tamadas epiteset.Mintha a Leafs jatekosai kipukkadtak volna az elso merkozes ragyogo gyozelme utan.A Flyers teljesen megerdemelten szerezte meg a gyozelmet.
A parosmerkozes allasa ket merkozes utan - 1 : 1

Az NBA-ban is zakot kapott a Toronto.

Toronto Raptors - Millwaukee Bucks 103 : 105


Betlizett a Blue Jays.

Minnesota Twins - Toronto Blue Jays 6 : 4


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 13)

Meg nemlehet temetni,de eleg nehez helyzetben van a Detroit Red Wings.
Hazai palyan a masodik merkozest is elvesztette az Anaheimmel szemben !!!Ezuttal a rendes jatekidoben.
Vegul is meg nincs lefutva semmi,mert tavaly a Vancouver ellen kezdett ugyan igy ket vereseggel,de utana megemberelte magat es tovabb jutott !
Igaz akkor idegenben jatszott eloszor !!

Anaheim Mighty Ducks - Detroit Red Wings 3 : 2


Winnipegen a curling vilagbajnoksag dontojeben elszenvedte elso vereseget a canadai noi csapat az USA-tol. 
Sajnos ezzel a vereseggel a Vilagbajnok az USA lett,Canada a masodik helyen vegzett !!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 13)

Huuu, most látom hockey szakértö lettem :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Avval együtt, ugy elverte St. Louise Vancouver-t mint házmester a lábtörlöt.
Reméljük ma este magához tér Vancouver és azt a magasszintü hockey-t fogja játszani amit az idén idáig játszott.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 13)

Szia Spanky! 
Nem voltam ma teve kozelben. Mi lett a meccs vegeredmenye? 
A Leafset ilyen impotensul jatszani meg nem lattam! Egy normalis passzt keptelenek voltak produkalni! Ott van peldaul Nolan, aki mult evben ontotta a golokat, most meg kapukozelbe sem nagyon jutott. A Phuladelphia remekul, elvezetesen jatszott, megerdemeltek a gyozelmet!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Április 13)

Athos ,miert akarsz te kozeledni a tevehez :?: :roll:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 13)

Szikrazoan kemeny,ferfias osszecsapason a Vancouver Canucs visszavagott a St.Louis Blues egyuttesenek.A csapatok elosztottak a golokat a harom harmadra .Az elso kettoben a Canucs lott 1-1 golt amire a Blues a harmadikban valaszolt.

St.Louis Blues - Vancouver Canucs 1 : 2

A parosmerkozes allasa : 1 : 1

Tovabbi eredmenyek es az allas :


Eastern Conference

#1 Ottawa vs #8 N.Y. Islanders 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS NYI, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, ESPN2, RDS OTT, 3-0 
3 Mon., April 14 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
5 Thu., April 17 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
Series tied, 1-1 



#2 New Jersey vs #7 Boston 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Boston at New Jersey ESPN2, TSN NJ, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Boston at New Jersey NJ, 4-2 
3 Sun., April 13 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN 3 p.m. 
4 Tue., April 15 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*5 Thu., April 17 Boston at New Jersey ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sat., April 19 New Jersey at Boston 3 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Boston at New Jersey TSN 7 p.m. 
New Jersey leads series, 2-0 



#3 Tampa Bay vs #6 Washington 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Washington at Tampa Bay WAS, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 Washington at Tampa Bay ABC WAS, 6-3 
3 Tue., April 15 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN2 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Tampa Bay at Washington 7 p.m. 
*5 Fri., April 18 Washington at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN, TSN 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Washington at Tampa Bay 7 p.m. 
Washington leads series, 2-0 



#4 Philadelphia vs #5 Toronto 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN, CBC TOR, 5-3 
2 Fri., April 11 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC PHI, 4-1 
3 Mon., April 14 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC 7 p.m. 
5 Sat., April 19 Toronto at Philadelphia ABC, CBC 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN2 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
Series tied, 1-1 



Western Conference

#1 Dallas vs #8 Edmonton 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Edmonton at Dallas CBC EDM, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC DAL, 6-1 
3 Sun., April 13 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 8 p.m. 
4 Tue., April 15 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 9 p.m. 
5 Thu., April 17 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 7:30 p.m. 
*6 Sat., April 19 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN 8 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
Series tied, 1-1 



#2 Detroit vs #7 Anaheim 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN ANA, 2-1 (3OT) 
2 Sat., April 12 Anaheim at Detroit ABC ANA, 3-2 
3 Mon., April 14 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
*5 Sat., April 19 Anaheim at Detroit ABC 3 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
Anaheim leads series, 2-0 



#3 Colorado vs #6 Minnesota 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2 MIN, 4-2 
2 Sat., April 12 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN COL, 3-2 
3 Mon., April 14 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2 7:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2, TSN 7:30 p.m. 
5 Sat., April 19 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN 7:30 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
Series tied, 1-1 



#4 Vancouver vs #5 St. Louis 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC STL, 6-0 
2 Sat., April 12 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 VAN, 2-1 
3 Mon., April 14 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC 8:30 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 16 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC 8:30 p.m. 
5 Fri., April 18 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 9 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Vancouver at St. Louis ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC 10:30 p.m. 
Series tied, 1-1


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 13)

Vancouver-St. Louise 2 ; 1

Nagyon jo, kemény meccs volt. Fantasztikus hajtás az utolso másodpercig.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 14)

A Canadai ferfi csapat lett a vilagbajnok Winnipegen a curling vilagbajnoksagon.Imponalo folennyel 10 : 6 -ra gyoztek le a svajci csapatot !!
Gratula nekik !!!
:0:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 15)

Gyozott a Toronto a masodik hosszabbitasban 4:3-ra! Fantasztikus meccs volt, nagyon jol jatszott mindket csapat. Mondjuk Sundin nem sok vizet zavart a philadelphiai kapu elott. Meg is szoltak emiatt. Remelem holnap is hasonloan szinvonalas markozest lathatunk torontoi gyozelemmel! 
Spanky, mi lett a Vancouver-St. Louise meccs vege? Amikor utoljara neztem 2:1-re vezetett a St. Louise?


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 15)

A St.Louis gyozott 3 : 1 -re !!!
A Detroitot ujabb fiasko erte !Az Anaheim zsinorban harmadszor verte meg !!!Ha meg egyszer kikap akkor a tavalyi Stanley Kupa gyoztese bucsut vehet az idei kuzdelmeknek !!Az utolso meccs Curtis Joseph kapuson ment el.Rendkivul enervaltan vedett es sokat hibazott !!!


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 16)

Mondtam en mar regebben, hogyha meg Dominik Hasek vedene, sokkal jobban allna a csapat!!! Kar lenne, ha kiesne a Detroit, remelem megemberelik magukat, es a kovetkezo meccsen vegre diadalmaskodni fognak! Gondold el, ha Joseph maradt volna a Torontonal! De orulok, hogy nem igy van!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 16)

Joseph nem rossz kapus,csak nem egyforman kepes jo teljesitmenyre.Vannak gyenge napjai !!!

Az allas :

Eastern Conference

#1 Ottawa vs #8 N.Y. Islanders 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS NYI, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, ESPN2, RDS OTT, 3-0 
3 Mon., April 14 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS OTT, 3-2 (2OT) 
4 Wed., April 16 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
5 Thu., April 17 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Ottawa at N.Y. Islanders CBC, RDS 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 N.Y. Islanders at Ottawa CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
Ottawa leads series, 2-1 



#2 New Jersey vs #7 Boston 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Boston at New Jersey ESPN2, TSN NJ, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Boston at New Jersey NJ, 4-2 
3 Sun., April 13 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN NJ, 3-0 
4 Tue., April 15 New Jersey at Boston ESPN, TSN BOS, 5-1 
5 Thu., April 17 Boston at New Jersey ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sat., April 19 New Jersey at Boston 3 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Boston at New Jersey TSN 7 p.m. 
New Jersey leads series, 3-1 



#3 Tampa Bay vs #6 Washington 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Washington at Tampa Bay WAS, 3-0 
2 Sat., April 12 Washington at Tampa Bay ABC WAS, 6-3 
3 Tue., April 15 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN2 TB, 4-3 (OT) 
4 Wed., April 16 Tampa Bay at Washington 7 p.m. 
5 Fri., April 18 Washington at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Tampa Bay at Washington ESPN, TSN 3 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Washington at Tampa Bay 7 p.m. 
Washington leads series, 2-1 



#4 Philadelphia vs #5 Toronto 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN, CBC TOR, 5-3 
2 Fri., April 11 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC PHI, 4-1 
3 Mon., April 14 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN TOR, 4-3 (2OT) 
4 Wed., April 16 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC 7 p.m. 
5 Sat., April 19 Toronto at Philadelphia ABC, CBC 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Philadelphia at Toronto CBC, ESPN2 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Toronto at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
Toronto leads series, 2-1 



Western Conference

#1 Dallas vs #8 Edmonton 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Wed., April 9 Edmonton at Dallas CBC EDM, 2-1 
2 Fri., April 11 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC DAL, 6-1 
3 Sun., April 13 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 EDM, 3-2 
4 Tue., April 15 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN2 DAL, 3-1 
5 Thu., April 17 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 7:30 p.m. 
6 Sat., April 19 Dallas at Edmonton CBC, ESPN 8 p.m. 
*7 Mon., April 21 Edmonton at Dallas ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
Series tied, 2-2 



#2 Detroit vs #7 Anaheim 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN ANA, 2-1 (3OT) 
2 Sat., April 12 Anaheim at Detroit ABC ANA, 3-2 
3 Mon., April 14 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN ANA, 2-1 
4 Wed., April 16 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
*5 Sat., April 19 Anaheim at Detroit ABC 3 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Detroit at Anaheim ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Anaheim at Detroit ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
Anaheim leads series, 3-0 



#3 Colorado vs #6 Minnesota 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2 MIN, 4-2 
2 Sat., April 12 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN COL, 3-2 
3 Mon., April 14 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2 COL, 3-0 
4 Wed., April 16 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN2, TSN 7:30 p.m. 
5 Sat., April 19 Minnesota at Colorado ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., April 21 Colorado at Minnesota ESPN 7:30 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 Minnesota at Colorado ESPN2, TSN 10 p.m. 
Colorado leads series, 2-1 



#4 Vancouver vs #5 St. Louis 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 10 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC STL, 6-0 
2 Sat., April 12 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 VAN, 2-1 
3 Mon., April 14 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC STL, 3-1 
4 Wed., April 16 Vancouver at St. Louis CBC 8:30 p.m. 
5 Fri., April 18 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, ESPN2 9 p.m. 
*6 Sun., April 20 Vancouver at St. Louis ESPN2, CBC 7 p.m. 
*7 Tue., April 22 St. Louis at Vancouver CBC 10:30 p.m. 
St. Louis leads series, 2-1


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 16)

Feri, mit tippelsz mi lesz a mai meccs vegeredmenye? 
Ha a Toronto tovabbjut kikkel kerulhet ossze a kovetkezo forduloban?


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 16)

Ha a Meaple Leafs kezdo sora jo napot fog ki,akkor talan gyozhetunk. :roll: 
A Philadelphia nem rossz csapat ! Jo lenne 3 : 1 -el menni Philadelphiaba !!! :idea: 
Azt,hogy kivel kerulhet ossze a Leafs meg korai latolgatni.A lenyeg,hogy a negyeddontobol jussunk tovabb !!! :!: :idea:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 17)

Nem volt valami jo napja a Leafsnek, vesztettunk is.  A Philadelphia ramenosebben jatszott, am wrestlingbol mindket csapat otost erdemel. Nagyon hianyzott a tamadosorbol Mogilny, akit utovel allon vagtak az elozo merkozesen. Meg az sem biztos, hogy Philadelphiaba utazhat-e. 
A Vancouver is kikapott 3:1-re, a tavalyi kupa gyoztes Detroit pedig kiesett, miutan negyedik vereseget szenvedte el az Anaheimtol.  
Az Ottawa viszont jo jatekkal diadalmaskodott, szerintem nekik majdnem biztos a tovabbjutas.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 22)

Vasarnap zajlott le a Forma 1 san-marinoi futama. A Ferrari vegre megszerezte Schumacher reven a gyozelmet! :ugras: Masodik Raikonen lett, harmadik Barrichello majd ot Ralf Schumacher es Montoya kovette. A kovetkezo versenyre vetik be az uj Farrarit, kivancsi vagyok hogy szerepel. Feri, nem tudod hol lesz a kovetkezo futam? Ha minden igaz a Nurnbergringen de nem vagyok biztos benne.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 22)

Tegnap nagy csataban de megerdemeltem gyozott a Maple Leafs a Philadelphia Flyers ellen. A masodik hosszabbitasban Green lotte a gyoztes golt Svela es Tucker kozremukodesevel. Igy az allas most 3:3. A mindent eldonto meccset ma este jatszak Philadelphiaban es oszinten remelem gyozni fogunk!!! 
Sundin is mutathatna mar valamit mint csapatkapitany, mert ezidaig igen silany a teljesitmenye! 
Go Leafs Go! Go Leafs Go! Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 23)

Elég veszélyes a helyzet az elsö harmad után.
Philadelphia 2-0-ra vezet Toronto ellen.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 23)

Igencsak ugynézki, hogy bye bye Toronto.  
Harmadik harmad közepén 6-1-re vezet Phili.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 23)

Toronto megy golf-ozni.

*GO CANUCKS GO*


----------



## Melitta (2003 Április 23)

Nagyon szomoru hireket irogatsz. Legalabb egy kis egyutterzes lehetne a torontoi csapattal.Nme eleg bajunk van a virussal meg ez is.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 23)

Melitta, tényleg ugy játszottak mintha virusosak lettek volna.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 23)

Vancouver tovább jutot.
4-1-re elnáspángolták St. Louis-t.    
Csodálatos, kemény meccs volt.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 23)

Hala Isten ! Legalabb ket canadai csapat /Ottawa,Vancouver/ tovabb jutott! :!: 
Sajna a Toronto meccset nem tudtam megnezni,mert tudomanyos ertekezesem volt Csocsivel a "hogy lehet tobb palinkat inni" mozgalom jegyeben ! Azt hiszem konstruktivabb volt,mint a meccs !!! :111:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Április 23)

Hidd el jobban szorakoztunk. Az q...va korong ugy is olyan kicsi es mindenki csak pufoli .Szerintem harcoljunk a korong jogaiert. Micsoda szegyen , a milliomos nagy behemot jatekosok elverik szegenyt. :roll: :33: :111:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 23)

Azer neha az is vissza szokott vagni !!! A multkor majdnem kiverte a Toronto legjobb jatekosanak a fogait !!! Nem olyan gyengecske az !!! :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Április 23)

Az pusztan on vedelem volt. Kepzeld el amikor egy kicsi vedtelen fekete korongot bedobnak egy nagy feher jegre ,es egy csomo duhos feher ember nekiesik. Lehet ,hogy ki se akarta verni azt a fogat, csak el akart bujni. Ez egy nagyon raszista jatek. :roll:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 23)

Az igaz,hogy verik benne a feketet,de azert nem mindegyik jatekos KKK tag !! :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Április 23)

Azt hittem felveteli kovetelmeny.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 23)

Feri, igazad van! Az eg vilagon nem vesztettel semmit! A Torontot ilyen impotensul meg sosem lattam jatszani. Tudod nem az a kerdes, hogy mikor nyernek ujra Stanley Kupat, hanem az, hogy 1967-ben hogy a fenebe sikerult nekik?! 
Ott van Nolan es Sundin. En megvonnam toluk a fele gazsit, mert az egvilagon semmit nem nyujtottak es tettek meg a csapat gyozelmeert! Na nem idegesitem magam ezen, majd drukkolunk az Ottawanak meg a Vancouvernek. 
Hogy lesznek a parositasok?


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 26)

Ottawa-Philadelphia 4:2! :ugras: A merkozes mar a Himnuszoknal erdekesen indult, ugyanis a canadait felig angolul felig franciaul enekeltek! 
Az Ottawa 0:2-rol allt talpra, es megerdemelten gyozott. 
Spanky, mit jatszott a Vancouver? 
Feri, tedd maa fol legyszi azokat a parositasokat!!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 26)

A Vancouver is gyozott 4 : 3 -ra a Minnesota ellen.


Conference Quarterfinal results

Eastern Conference
#1 Ottawa vs #4 Philadelphia 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Fri., April 25 Philadelphia at Ottawa ESPN2, CBC, RDS OTT 4, PHI 2 
2 Sun., April 27 Philadelphia at Ottawa ESPN2, CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
3 Tue., April 29 Ottawa at Philadelphia ESPN2, CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
4 Thu., May 1 Ottawa at Philadelphia ESPN, CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*5 Sat., May 3 Philadelphia at Ottawa ABC, CBC, RDS 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., May 5 Ottawa at Philadelphia ESPN, CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
*7 Wed., May 7 Philadelphia at Ottawa ESPN2, CBC, RDS 7 p.m. 
Ottawa leads series, 1-0 



#2 New Jersey vs #3 Tampa Bay 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 24 Tampa Bay at New Jersey ESPN2, TSN NJ 3, TB 0 
2 Sat., April 26 Tampa Bay at New Jersey ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 28 New Jersey at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 30 New Jersey at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 7 p.m. 
*5 Fri., May 2 Tampa Bay at New Jersey ESPN2, TSN 7 p.m. 
*6 Sun., May 4 New Jersey at Tampa Bay ESPN, TSN 3:30 p.m. 
*7 Tue., May 6 Tampa Bay at New Jersey ESPN, TSN 7:30 p.m. 





Western Conference
#1 Dallas vs #7 Anaheim 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Thu., April 24 Anaheim at Dallas ESPN, TSN ANA 4, DAL 3 (5OT) 
2 Sat., April 26 Anaheim at Dallas ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
3 Mon., April 28 Dallas at Anaheim ESPN, TSN 10 p.m. 
4 Wed., April 30 Dallas at Anaheim ESPN, TSN 10 p.m. 
*5 Sat., May 3 Anaheim at Dallas ABC, TSN 3 p.m. 
*6 Mon., May 5 Dallas at Anaheim ESPN, TSN 10:30 p.m. 
*7 Wed., May 7 Anaheim at Dallas ESPN, TSN 7:30 p.m. 



#4 Vancouver vs #6 Minnesota 
Game Date Matchup Network TV Time/Score 
1 Fri., April 25 Minnesota at Vancouver ESPN2, CBC VAN 4, MIN 3 (OT) 
2 Sun., April 27 Minnesota at Vancouver ESPN2, CBC 10 p.m. 
3 Tue., April 29 Vancouver at Minnesota ESPN, CBC 8 p.m. 
4 Fri., May 2 Vancouver at Minnesota ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
*5 Mon., May 5 Minnesota at Vancouver ESPN2, CBC 10:30 p.m. 
*6 Wed., May 7 Vancouver at Minnesota ESPN2, CBC 9 p.m. 
*7 Thu., May 8 Minnesota at Vancouver ESPN2, CBC 10 p.m. 
Vancouver leads series, 1-0 



All Times Eastern
* - if necessary


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 26)

Kiegeszitesnek meg csak annyit, hogy az Anaheim az 5.! overtime (hosszabbitas) elso perceben lott gollal verte meg Dallast annak otthonaban! Sajnos a merkozest nem lattam, a vegere biztos mar aludtam is volna. 2ora 20 pernyi tiszta jatekido nem semmi teljesitmeny!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 26)

Fantasztikus meccs volt tegnap este.
Vancouver, 1.8 másodpercel a meccs vége elött kiegyenlitett, majd tulorában megnyerte a meccsett. 
Mondanom sem kell a bárba ahol néztem a meccsett milyen üvöltés volt mikor kiegyenlitettünk.
Az egész város örjöngött a gyönyörtöl.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 27)

Igaz, a Canucks vért izzadt, mire összejött a negyedik siker, a vendég Wild ugyanis 3–1-re meglépett a harmadik harmadban, miután Marián Gaborík kétszer is gólpasszal kínálta meg Wes Walzot - aztán éppen e két hokis hibájából profitált a házigazda. A két vendégjátékos nem értette meg egymást a semleges zónában, összeütköztek, Markus Näslund meg lecsapott a korongra, és rövid vágta után pazar lövéssel szépített (2–3). A vancouveri nyomás a legutolsó pillanatban végül góllá érett: 8.7 másodperccel a rendes játékido lejárta előtt Todd Bertuzzi elhozta a korongot a buliból, ezután Näslund gondolkodás nélkül kapura lőtt, majd a ketrec előtti "dzsungelben" Matt Cooke valahogy átpréselte a pakkot a gólvonalon - 1.2 másodperccel a dudaszó előtt! Bár a Wild igazi specialistája a hosszabbításnak (egymás után ez volt a harmadik túlórája, az előzo kettőben a Coloradót győzte le, kiejtve a bajnokaspiránst), ezúttal megrogygyant a fiatal gárda: Lubomir Sekeras teljesen fölöslegesen kiállíttatta magát, és miután Trent Klatt remek érzékkel belepiszkált Daniel Sedin lövésébe, eldőlt a mérkőzés. 

Vancouver Canucks–Minnesota Wild 4–3 (0–1, 1–0, 2–2, 1–0) - hosszabbítás után. G: Jovanovski (22. - emberhátrány), Näslund (52.), Cooke (60.), Klatt (64. - ee.), ill. Zoltoks (18. - ee.), Walz (43., 49.). K: Cloutier 18/21, ill. Fernandez 35/39


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 27)

A delutani merkozesek eredmenyei: 
Anaheim-Dallas 3:2 , igy mar ket nyert merkozese van az Anaheimnek, es nyugodtabban varhatja a folytatast. 
New Jersey-Tampa Bay ugyancsak 3:2, es itt is a NJ 2:0-as vezetessel varhatja a harmadik talalkozot.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 27)

Hozzatennem,hogy az Anaheim idegenben gyozott ujbol ketszer es igy a rajatszasban 6 gyozelme van es meg nem vesztett !!! :!:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 28)

A Philadelphia 2:0-ra verte az Ottawat annak otthonaban. A hazigazda hiaba lottek tobbet kapura, de Cechmanek ma verhetetlen volt, szenzaciosan vedett, igy nem is sikerult a korongot a golvonal moge juttatni. 
A kovetkezo ket merkozest Philadelphiaban vivjak, kivancsi vagyok milyen sikerrel!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 28)

Vancouver - Minnesota 2-3 :cry:


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 28)

Sajnalom a Vancouvert, en csak a masodik harmadot lattam a merkozesbol, de ott egykapuztak a hazaiak, es sokkal elvezetesebb jatekot nyujtottak, mint a Minnesota!


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 29)

A Stanley Kupa harmadik fordulojanak (Game 3) eredmenyei: 
Dallas - Anaheim 2:1, osszesitesben az Anaheim vezet 2:1-re. 
Tampa Bay - New Jersey 4:3, a NJ 0:3-rol allt talpra es egyenlitett ki, majd a hosszabbitasban a Tampa utotte a gyoztes golt. Osszesitesben meg a NJ vezet 2:1-re.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 30)

Ebben a pillanatban ert veget a Philadelphia - Ottawa meccs, vegeredmenye 3:2 az Ottawa javara, akik igy az osszesitesben 2:1-re vezetnek!  Az Ottawa az elso hosszabbitas kozepen lotte a gyoztes golt! Szep volt fiuk!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Április 30)

Jo nap ! A Vancouver idegenben verte a Minnesotat 3 : 2 -re.


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 30)

Ez tenyleg jo hir!  Olyan keson kezdodott a meccs, hogy mar nem maradtam fent. Feri, latom hajnalban irtad a hozzaszolast. Te vegignezted? A rendes jatekidoben gyoztunk, vagy volt hosszabbitas?


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 30)

Rendes játékidöben


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 2)

Philadelphia - Ottawa 1:0  
Remelem ma a Canucks-nak jobb napja lesz!


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

A Vancouvernek nagyon fekszik ez a 3:2-es golarany, igy tegnapi gyozelmukkel 3:1-re allnak az osszesitesben, mar szinte a zsebukben erezhetik a konferencia dontot.
A New Jersey mar bejutott a dontobe, miutan a 3. hosszabbitasban utott goljaval 2:1-re diadalmaskodott a Tampa Bay felett. 
Az Anaheim 3:1-re vezet a Dallassal szemben, ma jatszak az 5. merkozest. 
Az Ottawa pedig 2:2-re all a Flyers ellen. A paros gyoztese fog a NJ ellen jatszani. 
Milyen jo lenne egy Ottawa-Vancouver dontot latni! Az amcsikat biztos megutne a guta! 
Mit gondoltok, mennyi az esely ra?


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 3)

:lol: :lol: :lol:    
elment a hangom


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 3)

Meg kell mondjam nem sok esely van a canadai dontore ! Az Ottawanak meg nagyon kemeny meccsei lesznek a Philadelphia ellen.Ha tovabb is jut,sokkal kevesebbet tud pihenni,mint a New Jersey.
A nyugati csoportban varhatoan a csoportdonto egyik eselyese mar a Canuks.Viszont akar az Anaheim,akar a Dallas lesz az ellenfele,nagyon kemeny dio mind a ketto. :idea:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

A Flyers a 22. masodpercben utotte a golt Ottawaban. A meccs elso kapura utese volt.  Remelem a kesobbiekben talpra all az Ottawa!


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

Ugy nezem talpra alltak a fiuk. Az elso harmad utolso perceiben az Ottawa 2:1-re vezet!


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

A masodik harmad felenel: 
Ottawa-Philadelphia 3:1! :ugras:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

A masodik harmad veget 4:1-es vezetessel zartuk. A negybol ket golt emberelonyben lott az Ottawa.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 4)

Ottawa-Philadelphia 5:2  
Igaz, a vegen inkabb egy nagymeretu boxmeccre hasonlitott a jatek.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 4)

A Dallas is javitott : Dallas - Anaheim 4 : 1


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 5)

Vasarnap zajlott le a Forma1-es nagydij Barcelonaban, melyet az uj Ferrarit vezeto Schumacher nyert, a spanyol 21 eves Alonso elott, harmadik pedig Barrichello lett. 
Schumi azt nyilatkozta, hogyha a tavalyi autoval mentek volna, akkor Alonso lett volna az elso, ugyanis kizartnak tartotta, hogy a regi kocsival meg tudtak volna fogni a spanyol tehetseget Renault autojaval. A spanyol kozonseg orommamorban uszott. 
A kovetkezo verseny Ausztriaban lesz.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 6)

Vancouver csunyán kikapott. Rossz volt nézni.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 6)

A Keleti Focsoport dontojet az Ottawa vivja a New Jersey-vel,miutan Philadelphiaban legyozte a hazaiakat.
Ottawa - Philadelphia 5 : 1

A Nyugati Focsoportban az egyik hely mar foglalt a dontoben.
Az Anaheim gardaja ma 4 : 3 -ra verte a Dallast es nyerte a parosmerkozest.
A masik agon meg tart a kuzdelem,miutan ahogy Spanky is irta a Minnesota 7 : 2 -es kiuteses gyozelmet aratott a Vancouver felett.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 6)

Folenyes gyozelmet aratott az Ottawa. Taktikat valtoztatott, es rovid passzokat adogatva a Flyers jatekosokat ugy megzavartak, hogy azok azt sem nagyon tudtak hol a korong! A harmadik harmad kozepen mar felalltak a nezok, es a meccs vegere felig ures volt a stadion! 
Mikor es hol jatszik a Canucks? Sajnalom, hogy kikapott, remelem a hetediket siman nyeri, es tegnap csak rossz napjuk volt!


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 8)

Ugy nezem a Canucksnak ez mar a masodik rossz napja volt a heten. A Minnesota 5:1-re verte oket.  
Holnapra igazan remelem kikeverednek a hullamvolgybol, es a Seventh Heaven-be gyozni fognak! :wink:


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 8)

:98: :98: :98:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 8)

Spanky, ki mesz a meccsre, vagy otthonrol biztatod a fiukat? A fene egye meg, hogy olyan keson kezdik!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 8)

Az elsö harmadot a meloban nézem.
A második és harmadikra meg lerontok egy pub-ba.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 8)

Jol hangzik. Jo szorakozast! Remelem nyerni fog a Canucks. Hazai kozonseg elott biztos labra kapnak! :wink:


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 8)

köszi, én is reménykedem


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 9)

Canucks loosers :3:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 9)

Remenyeink szertefoszlottak. 
Vancouver-Minnesota 2:4  
A Minnesota 3:1-es Canucks vezetesrol forditott harom merkozest nyerve egyhuzamban.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 9)

Az meg csak hagyjan,de a masodik harmad kozepen meg a Canuks vezetett 2 : 0 -ra.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 13)

Mit jatszott a konferencia dontoben az Ottawa es az Anaheim? Az Ottawat a masodik harmad vegeig lattam, akkor 2:2 volt az allas.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 13)

A masodik hosszabbitasban gyozott az Ottawa 3 : 2 -re.

A masik agon tegnap jatszottak a masodik merkozest,melyet ujbol az Anaheim nyert meg 2 : 0 -ra a Minnesota otthonaban.

A szeriaban mar szinten az Anaheim vezet 2 : 0 -ra.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 13)

Koszi. Most mar egyontetuleg az Ottawaert imadkozunk. Jo lenne hazahozni egy Stanley Kupat, mi?  Spanky, ha ilyen sokaig dolgozol akkor nem is latod az Ottawa meccseit?


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 13)

Van TV az irodámban :wink:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 14)

Ok ! Es akkor hogyan dolgozol ?? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 14)

Spankynak c\sak irodaja van, ez meg nem feltetlenul munkahely.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 14)

Spanky, de jo neked! TV, internet, kaja, pia az irodaban. Igy legalabb munka kozben sem unatkozol! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Május 14)

Spankynak arany elete van!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 14)

> *Ok ! Es akkor hogyan dolgozol ?? *


Fantasztikus ovatossan.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 14)

Gondolom.Nehogy leverd a TV-t. :lol:


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 14)

Ottawa-NJ 1:4 Csunya vereseg! Ha itthon igy kikaptunk mit fognak alakitani a fiuk New Jersey-ben? 
Hossa bevarrhatna nekik egy parat!


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 14)

Magyar játékost tesztelne az egykori Stanley Kupa-győztes

május 13. 12:13
[MTI]

A térdműtétje után lábadozó Vas Jánost a nyáron szeretné kipróbálni a Dallas Stars jégkorongcsapata. A 19 éves csatár játékjogát tavaly foglalta le az előkelő 32. helyen az 1999-ben Stanley Kupa-győztes, idén az NHL rájátszásának második körében búcsúzó texasi klub, de szerződést még nem írtak alá. 
Sok függ attól, hogy a bal térdében keresztszalag-szakadást szenvedett, Svédországban légióskodó tehetség felépülése meddig tart. Amennyiben még nem léphet jégre, a Dallas akkor is várja legalább egyhetes ismerkedésre. Vas János jelenleg érettségizik: hétfőn magyarból, kedden matematikából vizsgázott, majd következik az angol és német nyelvi teszt.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 15)

Nagyon jo lenne magyar jatekost latni a Stanley Kupaban kulonosen ilyen nagynevu csapatnal! Drukkolok, hogy minel elobb felepuljon. 
Jatszott mar magyar jatekos a Stanley Kupaban?


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 15)

Szuper Levente vedett eloszor az NHL-ben a Calgary Flames-nek.

Ugy nez ki a Nyugati focsoport donto,hogy az Anaheim lesz az egyik csapat aki jatszik a Stanley Kupaert.
Zsinorban a harmadik merkozeset nyerte meg a Minnesota ellen es a meccseket tekintve 3 : 0 -ra vezet.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 15)

Az hagyjan, hogy 3:0-ra vezet az Anaheim, de a Minnesota meg golt sem tudott utni nekik a harom meccs alatt! A Vancouver lehet, tobb vizet zavart volna!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 16)

Mar kezdem erteni ,miert szereted a sportokat


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 16)

Az Ottawa 1 : 0 -as vereseget szenvedett a New Jersey otthonaban.
A parosmerkozes allasa 2 : 1 a Devils javara .


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 17)

A nyugati focsoport gyoztese az Anaheim,miutan ma is megverte a Minnesotat 2 : 1 -re.
Ezzel bekerult a Stanley Kupa dontojebe !


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 17)

*re csocsi*

ki kell, hogy abranditsalak, egyik sem az esetem :!: :roll: 
a canadaiak viszont jo lesz, ha osszeszedik magukat, mert ismet csak messzirol szagolhatjak majd a kupat :!:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 22)

Kicsit megfeledkeztunk az NHL-rol.
Szoval legutoljara az Ottawa gyozott 3 : 1 -re.
Jelenleg a paros merkozes allasa 3 : 2 a New Jersey javara es a kovetkezo meccs a Devils otthonaban lesz.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 22)

Jelentem a hatodik osszecsapast az Ottawa nyerte a hosszabbitasban lott aranygollal.
A donto merkozest Ottawaban jatssszak !


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

Milyen az az aranygol? A gol az egy fogalom. Ez olyan mint az aranykopes? :shock: :?:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 23)

Az aranygolt itt Canadaban ugy hivjak,hogy "hirtelen halal". :idea: 
Az aranykopes pedig akkor van,amikor kiverik az aranyfogadat !!! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

Koszonom o Mester, koszonom. Mar nem fogok hulyen meghalni. Feri ,te mit hasznalsz szepseg ellen :?: Akar mi az , Mukodik. :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 23)

csocsike írta:


> Feri ,te mit hasznalsz szepseg ellen :?: Akar mi az , Mukodik. :evil:



Hat itt a kepedet szoktam nezegetni !!! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

En szep vagyok


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 23)

Ez a rogeszmed ???? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

En is elvegezte a Melita fele tanfojamot


----------



## Melitta (2003 Május 23)

Csocsike
Az az agycontrol - Dr Domjantol a Gazdagodas.

Attol vagy szep hogy szepnek latod a vilagot, igy mi meg teged latunk szepnek.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

A vilag az szep csak a Feri a csunya, es mar foga sincs.


----------



## Melitta (2003 Május 23)

Miert nincs foga bantottad?
Majd a zrityodba harap es megszamolhatod hany foghianya van.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 23)

Ott hagyta a fogorvosnal. A foga most ott lakik. A Feri elore kifizette a lakbert a foganak


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 24)

Melitta írta:


> Attol vagy szep hogy szepnek latod a vilagot, igy mi meg teged latunk szepnek.



Melitta,Te csak a sajat nevedben beszelj !!! :x :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Május 25)

Igen Melita fojtasd csak, ne torodj a Ferivel :!:


----------



## Spanky (2003 Május 26)

Elsöprő magyar fölény a szegedi kajak-kenu Világ Kupa második napján

MTI
2003. május 25., vasárnap 18:05


A szombati 1000 méteres döntőket követően a vasárnap délelőtti 500-as finálékban is kitettek magukért a magyarok, négy arany- és egy ezüstérmet szereztek a szegedi kajak-kenu MOL Világ Kupa-versenyen. A női számokban, akárcsak egy nappal korábban, kizárólag hazai siker született, s nyert még a kajakosok között Vereckei Ákos. A magyarok a délutáni 200 m-es döntőkön is remekeltek, így összesen 12 arany-, 6 ezüst- és 3 bronzérmet szereztek. 

:ugras:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Május 26)

Gratula!!!!! :ugras: \m/


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 30)

Szep volt Fiuk-Lanyok!  Kar, hogy ezekrol a fantasztikus sikerekrol mi lemaradunk.  Kajak-kenuba mindig is sikeresek voltunk, es remelem az atheni olimpian is szerzunk egy par ermet (aranyosat!) . 
Azt hallottam, hogy a vivasban a torcsapatok mar nem indulhatnak, mert levettek az olimpiarol ezt a sportagat. Igaz ez? Pedig egy par aranyat mindig hozott ez nekunk. 
A strandroplabda meg felkerult a listara, meg a noi foci. Nem rohejes? Szegeny gorogok forognak a sirjukban!  
Stanley Kupa: New Jersey-Anaheim 3:0.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 30)

Nem a tor,hanem a kard kerult le a listarol.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 30)

Ez sem jobb hir, a vivas minden agaban jok a magyarok. Igy mindenkeppen ermet vesztunk.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Május 30)

Igen,mivel a kardban voltunk mindig is a legjobbak !!!


----------



## Laci (2003 Május 31)

*Talán nem is ebbe a rovatba való.....*

Háború a Fradi-pályán: ostrom, vér, tűz, kicsavart karok
A debreceni edző kórházban - Tökölit is megrugdosták - A rendőrök nem voltak felkészülve - A Fradi ellen szankciók lesznek - A környékén gyújtogatások, a székházban bombariadó 

Polgárháborús jeleneteket rendeztek a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának szurkolói, miután csapatuk döntetlent játszott a Debrecennel, és így elvesztette a bajnokságot. A 15 ezer csalódott, magából kikelt néző a mérkőzés után betódult a pályára, és mindenkit ütött-vágott, akit megtalált. A szurkolók súlyosan megverték Szentes Lázár debreceni edzőt, akit kórházba kellett szállítani. A megvadult tömeg több debreceni játékost is megvert, de nem kímélte saját klubjának focistáit sem. Ha valakit érdekel: a bajnokságot az MTK nyerte. 

Elszabadult a pokol a péntek esti Ferencváros-Debrecen mérkőzés után. A Fradi 0-0-ás döntetlent játszott az alföldi csapattal, míg a szintén bajnokaspiráns MTK egy fejesgóllal legyőzte az Újpestet a Megyeri úton. 
Így a kék-fehérek nyerték meg a bajnokságot.


Brutális jelenetek
Forrás: www.nb1.hu

Megvadultak

A Fradi-szurkolók ezt nem viselték el. A 15 ezer néző tetemes hányada már a lefújás előtti pillanatokban a pálya szélére tódult, és miután elhangzott a második helyet érő hármas sípszó, benyomultak a pályára. 
A megvadult, brutálisan őrjöngő szurkolók mindenkit ütöttek-vágtak-rugdostak, akik a közelükbe került. Közben az MTK-t és Várszegit szidták, és antiszemita kiáltásokkal kezdték-folytatták öncélú pusztításukat.

Az edzőt kórházba kellett vinni

Szentes Lázárt, a Debrecen vezetőedzőjét olyan súlyosan megverték, hogy kórházba kellett szállítani. Szentes az este folyamán elhagyhatta a kórházat. Több debreceni játékost is megvertek, akik szinte bénultan próbálták megtalálni a székházba vezető utat. 
A szurkolók a Ferencváros csapattagjait sem kímélték: dühüket Tököli Attilán, és még néhány játékoson töltötték ki. Az index információi szerint megsérült Jovic, Kriston és Balog is.

Így indultak neki
A 32. forduló előtt a Ferencváros bajnoki aranyára fogadtak a legtöbben. A Fradi, ha megverte volna a nem túl jó formában lévő Debrecent, akkor mindegy, hogy az MTK milyen eredményt ér el az Újpest otthonában. Az egyetlen lehetőség, ami alapján az MTK a bajnok: a Fradi ikszel vagy kikap, az MTK pedig győz. Nos, ez utóbbi történt: Juhász fejesével győzedelmeskedett az MTK 1-0-ra. 
A székházat is szétverték

Azonban a székház és az öltöző sem jelentett védelmet a focistáknak. A szurkolóknak nevezett csorda ugyanis megrohamozta az épületet, és miután bejutottak iszonyatos pusztításba kezdtek. 
A rendőrség nem volt sehol, csak miután tömegverekedéssé fajult a történet, akkor kapcsolódtak be a rendcsinálásba a rohamrendőrök. A székházból nagy nehezen kizavarták a szurkolókat, akik ezután a pályán tépték ki a kapukat. 
A tömeg kisebbik része a gyepen ült és zokogott. 

Újságírókat vertek - Gyújtogattak a környéken

A rohamrendőrök csak hét óra előtt tudták kiszorítani a szurkolói csapatokat, akik ezután kívülről kövekkel dobálták a székházat, és a forgató tévécsoportok ellen fordultak. A verekedésben három újságíró megsérült. A helyszínt üvegcserepek borították, több helyen kukákat, hirdetőoszlopokat, pavilonokat gyújtottak fel. 



A gyújtogatásból kijutott a Népligetnek is, ahol több helyen kellett a tűzoltóknak eloltani a tüzet. A szurkolók egyébként őket sem engedték dolgozni. Kövekkel dobálták meg őket, aminek következtében az egyik tűzoltó megsérült. 
Ezek után a tűzoltók nem vették fel a munkát, mivel nem volt megfelelő a rendőri biztosítás. 

Könnygáz és bombariadó

A tömeg tizenegy órára oszlott fel, miután a rendőrök könnygázt is bevetettek, valamint több megvadult szurkolók előállítottak. Nem sokkal éjfél előtt egy ismeretlen felhívta a rendőrséget, hogy bomba van az Üllői úti székházban. A tűzszerészek nem találtak semmit. 

Nem készültek fel

Az első rendőri reagálások arról szóltak, hogy a rend őrei nem voltak felkészülve az őrjöngésre, így például a lovasrendőrök is hiányoztak a mérkőzésről, és csak a pokol elszabadulása után erősítették meg a rendvédelmi csapatokat. 
Több helyszíni tudósító jelentette, hogy szinte az összes sportoló illetve szakvezető bénult állapotban lézengett a székházban, a döbbenet mindenki arcára kiült. 

A Liga rendkívüli ülésen tárgyal

Szieben László, a Magyar Labdarúgó Liga igazgatója hétfőre rendkívüli ülést hívott össze. Arról nem nyilatkozott, hogy milyen várható szankciói lesznek a Ferencvárosra nézve a péntek esti háborúnak.

Siófokon is balhé
Szintén balhé volt a 2-1-es hazai sikerrel végződött Siófok-Győr labdarúgó mérkőzés után is. Itt a két szurkolói csapat csapott össze. A rendőrség 20 embert előállított. A verekedés akkor robbant ki, amikor a Siófokot éltető tömeg észrevette, hogy a pályára több győri drukker is bejutott. 
Szieben példátlannak nevezte a brutális őrjöngést, és kijelentette: a köztörvényes bűnözőknek nincs helyük a stadionokban. Hogy ez a későbbiekben miképpen valósulhat meg, arról a Ligának kell döntenie.

Várszegi a bűnbak

A sajtóreagálások kiemelik, hogy annak idején hiba volt egy érdekeltségi körbe vonni a több mint egy évszázada rivalizáló MTK-t és a Ferencvárost. 

A Várszegi Gábor nevével fémjelzett gazdasági csoport mindkét klubban vezető gazdasági erővel bír, így a szurkolók nyilván ennek tudják be az elveszített bajnoki aranyérmet.


----------



## Athos (2003 Június 2)

Hat mit ne mondjak! Felhaborito es elszomorito! Remelem az eloallitott "szurkolok" es a csapatok is peldasan meg lesznek buntetve. A rendorok meg legkozelebb felkeszulten fogjak varni az osszecsapast!


----------



## Athos (2003 Június 10)

A New Jersey nyerte a Stanley Kupat, miutan a Seventh Heaven-ben 3:0-ra verte az Anaheimet. A kupat a csapatkapitany Stevens vette at.


----------



## Athos (2003 Június 23)

Aranyeso hullik villamkezu magyarjainkra a kajak-kenu Vilagkupan. Van valakinek pontos informacioja arrol, hogy hany ermet is szereztek sportoloink?
Hajra Magyarok!!! 
Ja, egy erdekesseg. Tudjatok ki Canada legnagyszerubb kajakosa? Ugy hivjak Budai Attila, aki magyar szinekben szerzett aranyakat szinte minden vilagversenyen!


----------



## Melitta (2003 Június 23)

LAci
Mitol a Verszegi a bunbak? 
Mikor beszallt eleg megleponek talaltuk de a Fradi a csod szelen volt attol mentette meg.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Június 23)

> *Tudjatok ki Canada legnagyszerubb kajakosa? Ugy hivjak Budai Attila*



Ha jol emlékszem, Budai Attila még Magyarországon kajakozott, itt már nem. Itt mint edzö foglalkozik a két fiával akik az utolso Olimpián, kanadai szinekben szerepeltek.


----------



## Athos (2003 Június 23)

Spanky! 
Budai Attila canadai szinekben is kajakozott, egy par honapja lattam a teveben! Nem tudom, hogy mennyi ideig, de azt hiszem valami ermet is nyert nekik. 
Kajak-kenu Vilagkuparol valaki? 8)


----------



## Athos (2003 Június 23)

Spanky, azt nem tudod veletlenul, hogy a Budai fiverek milyen eredmenyt ertek el az olimpian?


----------



## Spanky (2003 Június 24)

Ha jol emlékszem mint páros kerültek az elödöntöbe. A döntöbe már nem sikerült. De nem mernék rá esküdni.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Július 2)

Perceken belül megtudjuk, hogy Vancouver meg-e kapja a 2010-es Olimpiát.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Július 2)

Salzburg már kiesett. Hatalmas meglepetés.


----------



## Athos (2003 Július 2)

Varjuk az eredmenyt! Drukkolunk!


----------



## Athos (2003 Július 2)

Ha erdekel valakit, a hatos csatornan kozvetitik eloben. A koreaiak is jol allnak.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Július 2)

YES


----------



## Athos (2003 Július 2)

NYERTUNK, VANCOUVER RENDEZI A 2010-ES TELI OLIMPIAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2003 Július 3)

Szivbol orulunk,remelhetoleg nyereseget is fog hozni, a sok arany melle.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Július 3)

Hát gyerekek, fantasztikus egy nap volt.
Az egész város ünnepelt. Az itteni idö szerint reggel 8 ora 30-kor jött meg a bejelentés.
En még itthon néztem a TV-n. 
Miután megjött a jo hir az egész város ünnepelt. 
Autok dudáltak, kanadai zászlokat lobogtattak. A belvárosban egyböl reggeli buli let.
A Robson utcán megált a fogalom és emberek ezrei áradtak ki az utcára.

It was a great day to be a Canadian


----------



## Melitta (2003 Július 3)

Nalunk is taps vihar volt, mikor kozoltek a hirt!
Tenyleg nagyszeru!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Július 5)

biztos jel, hogy Ön harmadik világbeli országból érkezett a téli olimpiára 


1. A Bob csapatnak annyi köze van a sportághoz, hogy négyen vannak és az egyiket közülük Bobnak hívják. A rajtnál a völgyben várakoznak, mert azt hiszik, hogy a szám lényege, hogy a lejtőn kell feltolni a sportszert. 
2. A versenyző sortban érkezik a lesiklásra, mert otthon a szimulátoron egyáltalán nem volt hideg. 
3. A sífutásnál végig a kezében van a léc. 
4. A hokimeccsen kénytelen végig a palánknál verekedni, mert ha eljön onnan, elesik. 
5. A sílövészeten öt halott szervezővel a hátán érkezik a célba, akiket aztán el is fogyaszt. 
6. A síugró sáncon lefelé száguldva végig befogja a szemét, majd a közönség közé csapódik. Ráadásul a sisak alatt turbánt visel. 
7. Az óriás műlesiklásnál termoszba gyűjti a havat, hogy legközelebb már valamivel élethűebb környezetben tudjon készülni. 
8. A szlalompályán minden kapunál megáll fizetni. 
9. A műkorcsolyázásnál még a válogatóverseny helyszínére sem jut el, mert síkosak az utak. 
10. Már a megnyitón megfagy a fűszoknyájában.


----------



## Melitta (2003 Augusztus 12)

Zűrzavar a Kanadai GP körül
Nyilvánosságra került Ecclestone levele
Tovább nőtt a Kanadai Nagydíj jövőjét övező zűrzavar, miután a verseny szervezői hétfőn nyilvánosságra hozták azt a levelet, amelyben a FOM közölte velük, hogy 2004-ben kimaradnak a versenynaptárból. Ugyanakkor egy halvány esélyt még látnak a dohányreklám-tilalom miatt törölt futam megmentésére.

Zűrzavar a Kanadai GP körül - nagyítható 
Tovább nőtt a Kanadai Nagydíj jövőjét övező zűrzavar, miután a verseny szervezői hétfőn nyilvánosságra hozták azt a levelet, amelyben a FOM (Formula One Management) közölte velük, hogy 2004-ben kimaradnak a versenynaptárból. 

Normand Legault, a montreali Circuit Gilles Villeneuve igazgatója múlt csütörtökön egy sajtótájékoztatón jelentette be, hogy ilyen tartalmú levelet kapott Bernie Ecclestone-tól. Maga Ecclestone azonban a verseny törlésével kapcsolatos hírre reagálva azt mondta: "Fogalmam sincs, honnan származik ez a sztori - a 2004-es versenynaptárat egyelőre nem is rögzítettük. Most azt sem tudom, mi jár a fejemben, mert annyi dolgom van." 

A Le Presse című napilap viszont hétfőn tárgyi bizonyítékként leközölte a FOM Legault-nak küldött levelét, amely így szól: "Azért írunk, hogy tájékoztassuk, a Kanadai Nagydíj különböző kérdések tisztázásáig nem kerül be az FIA Forma-1-es világbajnokság 2004-es versenynaptárába." 

"Abban az esetben, ha a Kanadai GP valóban kimarad a jövő évi naptárból, a promóteri egyezmény 26.2-es cikkelye lép érvénybe." 

Legault elismerte, hogy nem érte meglepetésként a hír, mivel idén október 1-től már a Forma-1-re is vonatkozik az a dohányreklám-tilalom, amelynek hatálya alól a nagydíj 1997 óta mentességet élvezett. 

Hasonló okból törölték a 2003-as Belga GP-t, ám miután a parlament az eredeti időpontra, 2005-re tolta vissza a dohányreklám-tilalom kezdetét, a következő évi versenynaptárba a jelek szerint ismét szorítottak helyet a népszerű Spa-Francorchamps-nak. 

Mivel a kanadai kormányzat nem szándékozik további felmentést adni a Forma-1-nek, a montreali futamot csak úgy lehetne megmenteni, ha a csapatok beleegyeznének, hogy cigarettareklámok nélkül vesznek részt rajta. Így történik Franciaországban és Nagy-Britanniában is, ezért Legault lát esélyt a folytatásra. 

"Szerintem még mindig van rá egy halvány esély, hogy a verseny visszakerül a 2004-es naptárba" - nyilatkozta hétfőn az egyik hírügynökségnek. - "Erre akkor kerülhet sor, ha Bernie Ecclestone beleegyezik, hogy az autók cigarettareklámok nélkül állnak rajthoz, mint Franciaországban és Nagy-Britanniában." 

"A dohányreklámok nélkül azonban mintegy 20 millió kanadai dollár értékű szponzori támogatást kellene más forrásból pótolnunk." 

Egyes feltételezések szerint Ecclestone a levéllel csak arra akarta rábírni a helyi kormányzatot, hogy támogassa a Circuit Gilles Villeneuve fejlesztését, amelynek költségeit a pálya önerőből nem képes fedezni.


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 13)

Nevetsegesek ezzel a dohanyreklamtilalommal! Ha valaki cigizik az nem fog leszokni rola, aki meg nem cigizik az meg a reklam hatasara sem fog raszokni. Ha a gyerek ugy van nevelve, hogy a cigi karos stb. akkor az a gyerkoc sem fog a kesobbiekben raszokni barmennyi reklam is van rola. Itt vagyok peldanak en. Bagozik a fel csaladom es en megsem szivtam el egy szalat sem eletemben. A dohany hatalmas bevetel meg allam bacsinak is hagyni kene a reklamot a futamon mert az mind Montrealnak mind Canadanak ujabb beveteleket jelent.


----------



## Laci (2003 Augusztus 13)

Én ugyan nem dohányzom-már tíz éve-,azt sem szeretem ha a pofámba fújják a füstöt.Elfogadom még azt is,hogy törvény szabályozza a reklámot,de most akkor hogyan van az,hogy mindenütt tilos reklámozni a dohánytermékeket,kivéve a Hungaroringet a futamok idején?Pedig a közvetítést csak az országon belül is milliók nézik.Ez a tipikus struccpolitika esete.A fejét a homokba dugja-azt hiszi nem látják-közben a zrityója meg kint van...


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 14)

En rengeteg embertol hallottam es olvastam, hogy miota a Palik kozvetiti a Forma 1-et inkabb atkapcsolnak nemet vagy szlovak csatornara, mert a pali kibirhatatlan es elrontja kozvetitesevel az egesz versenyt. 
Errol meggyozodtem magam is. A hatamon felallt a szor ket oran keresztul (mert azert vegigneztem). A Palik olyan egetvero hulyesegeket mondott, hogy szerintem ezeket kulon tanitjak neki valahol. En 19 eve kiserem szemmel a futamokat es igen bosszant, hogy a kommentator ennyire nem ad a nezok velemenyere. Raadasul megvalasztottak a Hungaroring vezerigazgatojanak. Mar elnezest, de a pofam leszakad! 
Kicsit mondjuk eltertem az eredeti tematol, de azert a Forma 1-hez kapcsolodik.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Augusztus 14)

Nem is tudtam, hogy te a szoros hatuak csaladjaba tartozol


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 14)

Csocsi, ennek metaforikus jelentese volt! Amennyi szorszal van a hatamon azt meg nyugodtan kitepkedheted!


----------



## pitti (2003 Augusztus 14)

Nehogy megprobald mer beleharap a kezedbe. :shock:


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 14)

Az meg csak a jobbik eset, hogy megharapom!  
Szia Pitti, koszontelek ebben a topikban. Hogyhogy csak ilyen keson latogattal el ide, nem vagy sportbarat? 
Apu, mikor lesz a Magyar Nnagydij? 
Most neztem a tevemusort, azt hittem a hetvegen lesz de megsem. Vvalamikor pedig most kell hogy legyen. Talan jovo hetvegen? 
Laci, tietek a Palik, nekunk a Martin Brundle (volt Forma 1-es pilota) jutott.


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 14)

Az meg csak a jobbik eset, hogy megharapom!  
Szia Pitti, koszontelek ebben a topikban. Hogyhogy csak ilyen keson latogattal el ide, nem vagy sportbarat? 
Apu, mikor lesz a Magyar Nnagydij? 
Most neztem a tevemusort, azt hittem a hetvegen lesz de megsem. Vvalamikor pedig most kell hogy legyen. Talan jovo hetvegen? 
Laci, tietek a Palik, nekunk a Martin Brundle (volt Forma 1-es pilota) jutott.


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 14)

Ezt me' tette be 2X :?: :!:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Augusztus 14)

Az nem szep ,hogy mar ketszer is mag akarsz harapni. Egyszer is sok.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Augusztus 24)

Baumgartner a szerencse fia 

NS, 2003-08-24 


Magyar szempontból rendkívül izgalmasan alakult a szombat délelőtt a Hungaroringen, pedig mindössze két Formula–1-es szabadedzés szerepelt 
a programban. 

Az elsőn azonban Ralph Firman balesetet szenvedett, amelyben megsérült a lába, így rövid időn belül kiderült, hogy a Jordan tesztpilótája, Baumgartner Zsolt helyettesíti a második időmérésen és 
a versenyen. A rajtsorrendről döntő délutáni tréningen a pályafutása második pole pozícióját kiharcoló Fernando Alonso volt a leggyorsabb, 
megelőzve Ralf Schumachert és Mark Webbert. A világbajnoki címért küzdő három pilóta közül Juan Pablo Montoya a negyedik, Kimi Räikkönen a hetedik, Michael Schumacher pedig a nyolcadik rajtpozíciót szerezte meg, miközben Baumgartner a minardis Kiesát megelőzve a 19. helyről várhatja a lámpa szabad jelzését. A nap fontos hírei közé tartozik még, hogy Baumgartner csapattársa, Giancarlo Fisichella kétéves szerződést 
írt alá a Sauber-istállóval. 

Baumgartner Zsolt rajthoz áll a vasárnapi Formula–1-es Magyar Nagydíjon! 
Ez az, amiben egy nappal korábban ő maga sem reménykedhetett, hiszen pénteken még csak "egyszerű” tesztpilóta volt, aki éppen a szerződésben meghatározott utolsó tréningjét teljesítette a Jordan-istálló színeiben, szombatra viszont kiderült, be kell ugrania egy verseny erejéig. És pont a Hungaroringen, magyar közönség előtt! 
Azzal kezdődött, hogy a délelőtti szabadedzésen Ralph Firmannek leszakadt a hátsó légterelője. A leszorítóerő szempontjából rendkívül fontos alkatrész átrepült a pályán, és mivel az ír pilóta éppen akkor hajtott be egy kanyarba, képtelen volt az aszfalton tartani a Jordan-Fordot. 
Az autó megpördült, és – iszonyatos sebességgel átszáguldva a kavicságyon – háttal beleállt a szalagkorlátba. Az első másodpercek ijesztőek voltak, mert Firman nem pattant ki a kocsiból, hanem csak ült mozdulatlanul, félrehajtva a fejét. Jöttek a sportbírók, a mentősök, a tűzoltók, és villámgyorsan tették a dolgukat – ahogy kell a száguldó cirkuszban. Segítettek neki kiszállni, ráfektették a hordágyra, és az orvosi szobába vitték. 
Az első vizsgálatok után az Országos Traumatológiai Intézetbe szállították, ahol további vizsgálatokat végeztek el rajta, és megröntgenezték. Kiderült: Firman zúzódásokat szenvedett a bal lábán, ezért a kórházban tartották megfigyelésre. Ezután Sid Watkins profeszszor, a Formula–1 orvosa úgy döntött: Firman nem indulhat sem a délutáni időmérésen, sem pedig a versenyen. 
A ír versenyző a balesetről elmondta: "Jól mentem, de néhány kör megtétele után megtörtént a baj. Abban a pillanatban, amikor elhagytam a hátsó szárnyat, nem tudtam pontosan, mi történt. Éreztem, hogy az autó másként kezd viselkedni, de nem tudtam, miért. Mire rájöhettem volna, már pörögtem is le a pályáról. A körülményekhez képest jól vagyok, csak azt sajnálom, hogy ki kell hagynom a versenyt.” 
A csapat a történtek után azonnal elkezdte vizsgálni a baleset okát, és arra a megállapításra jutott: annak a kockázata, hogy ez még egyszer megismétlődjön, elhanyagolható. 
Izgalmas percek, órák következtek. Mindenki arról beszélt, vajon engedélyezik-e Baumgartner Zsoltnak, hogy a Jordan tesztpilótájaként rajthoz álljon az időmérésen és a vasárnapi versenyen is. Frank Tamás, a sofőr menedzsere fel-alá rohangált a boxutcában, úgy nézett ki, mint akinek a fülére nőtt a telefon. A magyar versenyző eközben elindult a pálya felé, a baleset híre ugyanis még otthon érte. Normális esetben nem lett volna dolga kora délelőtt a pályán. Legalábbis akkor még azt hitte… 
Az FIA illetékes bizottsága végül úgy döntött: Baumgartner az utóbbi teszteken szerzett tapasztalatai és a mutatott formája alapján szuperlicencet kaphat – ami a Formula–1-ben való versenyzés alapfeltétele. Igaz, az engedély egyelőre csak két hétre szól (tehát Monzában a magyar fiú már nem indulhatna ezzel a szuperlicenccel), de ne legyünk elégedetlenek, az első lépést megtette a világhírnév felé. 
Mert bizony szombaton a boxutcában mindenki róla beszélt. A külföldi újságírók a magyarokat kérdezgették arról, hol él, mikor született, hogyan került a Formula–1 közelébe. A tévések és fotósok lesben álltak a Jordan-kamion előtt. 
Baumgartnert azonban úgy őrizték, mintha féltett kincs lenne: kénytelen volt ugyanúgy futva közlekedni a boxutcában, mint Michael Schumacher vagy akár Juan Pablo Montoya, ha éppen nem akar nyilatkozni. Persze, nem a magyar versenyzőn múlt, hogy nem szólhatott egy kukkot sem. Ô a maga részéről valószínűleg legszívesebben belekiáltotta volna a világba, hogy Formula–1-es pilóta, az egyik legismertebb aktív magyar sportoló lett. Hogy tényleg valóra vált az álma. A csapata azonban úgy döntött, az edzés végéig senkivel sem beszélhet – nehogy összezavarodjon, nehogy megzavarják az összpontosításban. 

Az időmérés előtti, 15 perces bemelegítésen elsőként gurult ki az aszfaltra, és hatalmas dudálás, őrjöngés kísérte, amerre csak elhajtott. A hazai nézők általa talán még jobban magukénak érezték az új Hungaroringet, a magyar versenyt. 
"Otthon voltam még, amikor felhívott Frank Tamás, és csak annyit mondott: siess a pályára! Nem sokkal később megtudtam, hogy Ralph sajnos balesetet szenvedett – emlékezett vissza Baumgartner. – El sem akartam hinni, hogy ekkora lehetőséget kaptam, az a sok rossz, ami az utóbbi időben történt velem, most pozitívba fordult. Szerencsés vagyok!” 
Baumgartner egész nap érezte a felé irányuló szeretet. Elmondta, hogy a nézőket ugyan nem látta, de azt például végig érezte, hogy a pályabírók drukkolnak neki. Az eredménnyel nem volt tökéletesen elégedett: jobban örült volna, ha nemcsak az egyik, hanem mind a két Minardit maga mögé tudja utasítani. 
A pénteki teszten szerzett tapasztalatok rendkívül fontosak voltak a számára (magyar létére ugyanis nem versenyzett sokkal többet a Hungaroringen, mint az ellenfelei), bár a beállításokon az időmérés előtt változtattak egy kicsit. Saját megítélése szerint 98 százalékos kört teljesített az időmérésen – azért nem tett fel mindent egy lapra, mert értékelhető kört akart futni. 
"Az edzés előtti eligazításon Eddie Jordan különböző tanácsokkal látott el, mondta, hogy rajtot is próbáljak a bemelegítésen, ezt meg is tettem, és nem volt gond – folytatta az újdonsült magyar Formula–1-es pilóta. – A boxkiállástól sem tartok, hiszen éppen a múlt héten gyakoroltuk egy egész délután, mivel ettől a hét végétől kezdve a Formula–3000-ben is kötelező lesz. Megpróbálok nem hibázni, ha célba tudnék érni a vasárnapi versenyen, akkor már tökéletesen elégedett lennék.” 

Frank Tamásnak két óra kellett 

Frank Tamás nagy mágus. Amellett, hogy szombaton délelőtt mindenféle ügyes-bajos dolgokat intézett a Hungaroringen, még arra is maradt ideje, hogy alig két óra alatt nyélbe üsse Baumgartner Formula–1-es szereplését. A pilóta menedzsere elmondta: amikor Firman balesetét meglátta, már tudta, hogy Zsolt lesz a helyettese, csak még azt nem tudta, hogyan intézi el. 
Először megnézte, milyen feltétele van annak, hogy Baumgartner autóba ülhessen. Miután konstatálta, hogy az előírt 300 kilométere megvan F1-es géppel, megkérdezte a Formula–1 főorvosát, versenyezhet-e Firman. Amikor kiderült, hogy nem, már csak Bernie Ecclestone-t kellett meggyőznie. Eddie Jordan ugyanis kijelentette: szeretné, ha Baumgartner helyettesítené Firmant. 
Összeült egy négytagú bizottság – nem kisebb nevek, mint az FIA-elnök Max Mosley, az F1 mindenható ura, Bernie Ecclestone, valamint két nagy hatalmú csapatfőnök, Jean Todt (Ferrari) és Frank Williams (Williams) –, és döntött. 
Úgy, hogy Frank Tamásnak a balesettől a döntésig két órát sem kellett várnia.


----------



## Laci (2003 Augusztus 24)

Néhány perccel ezelőtt 14 órakor elindult a futam a Hungaroringen,a mezőnyben a 19.helyen induló Baumgartner Zsolttal. A magyar miniszterelnök-aki a helyszínen van- a verseny előtt két alkalommal találkozott a Jordan-csapat új pilótájával.


Baumgartner Zsolt 
Baumgartner Zsolt az 1981-es év első napján született. Magassága 178 centiméter, súlya 74 kilogramm. A gimnáziumi érettségivel rendelkező fiatalember angolul, németül, franciául és olaszul beszél. 
Eddigi pályafutása: 
1994-1997: Gokart-Tony Kart 
1997: Formula Ons Renault -Dark Dog Lechne R.T 
1998: Formula Renault - La Filiére 
1999: Formula Renault 2000-Cram Competition 
2000: Formula-3-GM Motorsport 
2001: Formula-3 - Trella Motorsport 
2001: Formula 3000 - Prost Junior Team 
2001-2002: Formula 3000 - Nordic Racing Team 
2002-: Coloni Motorsport 

Eredményei: 
Gokart magyar bajnoki II. helyezett az Intercontinental-A junior ketegóriában (1994) 
Gokart magyar bajnoki II. helyezett az Intercontinental-A junior kategóriában (1995) Formula Ons 
Renault Német-bajnokság II. helyezett (1997) 
Évfolyam III. helyezett La Filiére (Prost) iskola (1998) 
Formula Renault 2000 Európa-bajnokság összetett III. helyezett (1999) 
Formula Renault 2000 Német-bajnokság, 6 futamgyőzelem (1999) 
Forma-3 Német-bajnokság 13. helyezett, junior kategóriában 5. helyezett (2000) &lt;>br> F-3000-es bajnokság, 2002-es idény: 
9. hely: Imola 
8. hely: Hockenheim 
7. hely: Hungaroring 
8. hely: Spa 
6 . hely: Monza 
F-3000-es bajnokság 2003-as idény: 7. hely Barcelona


----------



## Athos (2003 Augusztus 28)

Sajnos a verseny kozepen ledoglott a Jordan, kipurcant a motorja a celegyenes vegen.  De mindezt leszamitva Zsolti jol versenyzett, az latszott azert, hogy igencsak vigyaz az autora. Sorsa par het mulva fog vegleg eldolni. Remelem jovore neki is szurkolhatunk a futamokon. Es persze ha bekerul a Jordanhez annak is szurkolunk, hogy az anyagi nehezsegekkel kuzdo csapat nehogy csodot jelentsen!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 8)

Ugy nez ki a helyzet ,hogy valoszinu a kovetkezo Forma 1-es futamon is a Baumgartner indul.Drukkolok neki ! :!:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 10)

Kiprich József a Győr új edzője

Tarsoly Csaba, a Győr tulajdonosa döntött, a jövőben Kiprich József irányítja vezetőedzőként a Rába-parti együttest. Kiprich kétéves szerződést írt alá. Az egykori válogatott jobbszélső Varga Zoltánt váltja a kispadon, ám nehezítette a megállapodás létrejöttét, hogy Kiprichnek érvényes szerződése volt a román másodosztályban szereplő Szatmárnémeti csapatával. 

Márpedig annak egyoldalú felbontása a tréner számára komoly anyagi konzekvenciákkal járt, nevezetesen szép összeget volt kénytelen befizetni az egyoldalú válás érdekében. Az ETO, pontosabban Tarsoly Csaba azonban ragaszkodott a hajdani tatabányai kedvenc szerződtetéséhez, így a fiatal tréner már csütörtökön munkába is állt Győrben. A Rába-parti szurkolók szerint éppen ideje volt ennek, mivel a tabella alsó régiójában található Győr szombaton a jól szereplő Újpestet fogadja. Az ETO új vezetőedzője, Kiprich József nem sokkal a megállapodás után szívesen adott interjút az [origo]-nak.

- Nehezen ment a válás Szatmárnémetiben?
- Nagyon. Nem akartak ugyanis elengedni, mivel kölcsönösen megkedveltük egymást a vezetőkkel, a csapat tagjaival, valamint a szurkolókkal egyaránt. Az első három bajnokink közük kettőt megnyertünk, egyszer kikaptunk, amit jó rajtnak tekintettek a klubnál, ráadásul úgy, hogy ezen fellépések közül csak egyszer játszottunk hazai pályán. A szatmárnémeti klub elnökében rendkívül segítőkész sportembert ismertem meg, szerencsére ő is megértette az indokaimat, nevezetesen, hogy szeretnék az NB I-ben bemutatkozni edzőként, mindenesetre tényleg nem volt egyszerű a válás.

- Igaz, hogy az egyoldalú szerződésbontásért komoly összeget kellett fizetnie a klubnak?
- Nem szeretnék részletekről beszélni, mivel ez a klubra és rám tartozik. Maradjunk annyiban, hogy megoldódott az ügy, s békében váltam el a szatmárnémetiektől, sőt semmiképpen sem zártuk ki annak lehetőségét, hogy egyszer még munkát vállalok a város csapatánál.

- Győrben miként fogadták?
- Engem is meglepett, milyen szeretettel, noha korábban a Tatabányával gyakran találkoztam riválisként a győriekkel. Jól esik a győri vezetők ragaszkodása, s bizony váratlanul ért, de annál nagyobb örömmel fogadtam Tarsoly Csaba felkérését.

- Mennyire ismeri a jelenlegi ETO-t?
- A magyar játékosokat illetően képben vagyok, a külföldiekkel kapcsolatban már nem annyira, vagyis idő kell, amíg az összes futballista képességeit megismerem. Ezért is kár, hogy csak két teljes nap áll a rendelkezésemre az Újpest elleni fellépés előtt, ettől függetlenül hiszek a lilák elleni győzelemben. Gyorsan hozzátenném, nem az edzőváltás miatt hiszek ebben, hanem mert tudom, hogy az imént említett magyar játékosok között remek, mérkőzéseket eldönteni képes futballisták is vannak. Remélem, nem cáfolnak rám, sem hét végén, sem később.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Szeptember 10)

Lettország - Magyarország

3:1


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 11)

október 11.:
Svédország - Lettország
Magyarország - Lengyelország

Ez pedig a csoportállás:

m gy d v gk p 
1. Svédország 7 5 2 - 19-2 17 
2. Lettország 7 4 1 2 9-6 13 
3. Magyarország 7 3 2 2 14-7 11 
4. Lengyelország 7 3 1 3 9-6 10 
5. San Marino 8 - - 8 0-30 0 

Ha a lettek nyernek Svédországban, a magyar és a lengyel gárda csinálhat, amit akar. Mondjuk az nem valószínű, hogy a Bundesliga-frizurás és társai Stockholmban vagy Göteborgban vagy másutt is tudnak olyat, mint Rigában. Pechükre nem a magyarokkal kell megint.


Ha a lettek remiznek (elképzelhető, hisz' a svédek már csak presztízsből...), a lengyeleknek annyi. Nekünk, illetve bocsánat, Szabicséknak nyerniük kell, s megvan a második hely. Mert pontazonosság, egymás elleni eredmény 3-1 ide és oda, a gólkülönbség dönt. Az meg jobb a magyaroknak.

Abban az esetben, ha a lettek elbuknak Svédországban (és fognak, tán), mind a magyar, mind a lengyel csapat reménykedhet. Persze csak ha győz majdan Budapesten (tudnillik Juháréknak [? több pontjuk lenne, a lengyelek meg egymás elleniben ütik a letteket).

Ha a magyar-lengyel ikszre végződik, örülés lesz Lettiában, ki is kaphatnak Svédiában. Akár 65-0-ra is.

Hát így, kár, hogy San Marino már rég kiszállt a buliból. Utalva még a címre: oké, szerezzük meg azt a helyre második helyet, azt játsszunk egy pótselejtezőt például Hollandiával. Vagy Spanyolországgal. Hajrá.


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 24)

Kiprich Joska gyerekkorom kedvenc futbalistaja volt. Sokat szurkoltunk Apuval a Tatabanya jobbszelsojenek. Hollandiaban a Feyernoordban nagyon szerettek, olyan emberrel nem talalkoztam, aki ne ismerte vagy tudta volna a nevet. Kivancsian varom mit kepes az Etobol varazsolni.


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 24)

Remelem nem a lettek nyernek Svedorszagban. Ez egyebkent EB selejtezo? Kicsit lemaradtam foci teren mostanaban.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 24)

Athos írta:


> Kicsit lemaradtam foci teren mostanaban.



Jaja !!!


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 24)

De csak foci teren am! A tobbibe amit szeretek kepben vagyok. 
Meg ugye itt nem mutatnak tul sok meccset.


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 28)

Ma delutan kettokor kezdodik a Forma 1-es nagydij Indianapolisban. A tegnapi edzes nagyon erdekesen alakult, Raikonen elol, majd Barrichello, Panis! a Toyotaval. Sxhumi csak a negyedik sorbol indulhat, elotte Ralf es Montoya foglal helyet. Ha Montoya nyerne hatalmas esellyel indulhatna a vilagbajnoki cimert. A vilagbajnoksag allasa: Schumi vezet harom ponttal Montoya elott, es het ponttal Raikonen elott. A mostani szabalyok ertelmeben a gyoztes tiz pontot kap, a masodik nyolcat, a harmadik hatot, aztan egyesevel lefele egeszen a nyolcadik helyezettig ahol egy pont jar.


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 28)

A futamot Sxhumacher nyerte, masodik Raikonen, harmadik Frentzen lett. Ez azt jelenti, hogy Montoya kiesett a vilgabajnoki cimert valo kuzdelembol. Az utolso futam az iden Japanban, Suzukaban lesz. A jelenlegi pontszamok alapjan Schumacher vezet 9 ponttal Raikonen elott. Ezek szerint Raikonen csak abban az esetben lehet vilagbajnok, ha az utolso versenyt megnyeri, es Schumacher nem szerez pontot. Ha Schumi barmennyi pontot szerez, akkor ismet tortenelmet ir a Forma 1-ben mert hatodszor lesz vilagbajnok, ami meg senkinek sem sikerult. Hajra Schumi!


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 28)

Meg valami. Baumgartner helyett mar ismet a seruleseibol felepult Firman allt rajthoz.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 28)

Athos írta:


> Meg valami. Baumgartner helyett mar ismet a seruleseibol felepult Firman allt rajthoz.



Igen es a futam elejen mar osszetorte az autojat,azutan feltavnal kiallni kenyszerult ! :!:


----------



## Spanky (2003 Október 17)

*Rendőrök várták a randalírozó zöld-fehér drukkereket*Félmilliós kárt okoztak az őket szállító buszban

Több mint 50 rendőr, határőr és készenléti kommandós várta péntek hajnalban Hegyeshalomnál azokat a Ferencváros szurkolókat, akik a szerda esti vesztes dániai mérkőzés után dühükben gyakorlatilag szétverték buszuk belsejét, és a sofőröket is megfenyegetve több németországi és osztrák benzinkutat is kifosztottak. 

A többiekhez képest 2 órás késéssel ért a hegyeshalmi határátkelőre az a különjárat, melyen 45, láthatóan részeg ferencvárosi szurkoló utazott. A dániai mérkőzésre tartók már induláskor is illuminált állapotban szálltak buszra, de akkor még nem törtek-zúztak. Az első pofon azonban még kifelé, a határon elcsattant. Az egyik sofőr ugyanis kérte a volán mögé ülő fiatalembert, hogy onnan szálljon ki, mire az orrba vágta a középkorú férfit. 
A szurkolók egy része egyébként nem is láthatta a mérkőzést, mert többen jegy nélkül jöttek. Nyolc fiatalembert pedig még a meccs előtt tartóztattak le a dán rendőrök. Őket – miután elvették a magukkal vitt vas csöveket, teleszkópos nundzsakukat- később elengedték. A busz tulajdonosa ma már azt mondja: csak a szerencséjén múlt, hogy nem fért fel erre a járatra. 

"Mentünk volna két kis gyerekkel, de az utazási iroda jelezte, hogy 48-an vannak, tele van a busz, így kicsomagoltunk, itthon maradtunk." 

A szurkolók hazafelé aztán már az őket szállító járművön töltötték ki dühüket. A busz tulajdonosa szerint, legalább félmillió forintnyi a kár. 

További – legalább – 5000 euró értékű az a holmi, melyet az 1500 km-es úton az autópálya melletti üzletekből raboltak. A társaság fellépésére jellemző, hogy mindenütt szó nélkül nézték, ahogy a magyarok összeszedik az árukat, majd randalírozva, fizetés nélkül távoznak. 

A buszsofőrök annyira félnek, féltik családjukat, hogy nem mertek kamera elé állni. A szurkolók egész úton fenyegették őket, és egyiküket még orrba is vágták, és sem telefonon, sem személyesen nem engedték őket segítséget kérni.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Október 17)

Ez az a pillanat amikor szegyelem, hogy magyar vagyok


----------



## Feri T (2003 Október 17)

Na itt most se ertunk egyet !! :lol: 
En ezek miatt a gazemberek miatt nem fogom szegyellni a magyarsagomat ! En azt szegyellem,hogy ezek a tetvek is magyarok !!! :idea: :x


----------



## csocsike (2003 Október 18)

Akkor orok harag  Majd regel folytatjuk


----------



## Feri T (2003 Október 18)

Miert ??? Nincs igazam ?? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2003 Október 18)

Feri T írta:


> Miert ??? Nincs igazam ?? :shock:



Szerintem teljesen igazad van. Azért mert néhány magyar szemét, azért még nem nekünk kell szégyelni magunkat. Röstelkedjenek Ök.


----------



## Laci (2003 Október 18)

Láttam a tegnap esti híradókban a tudósításokat a busz megérkezéséről és a rendőri akcióról. Ezek az embernek csak nagy-nagy jóindulattal nevezhető csirkefogók úgy szálltak le a buszról,hogy a középső újjukkal bemutattak a nézőknek és a rendőröknek. A busz tulajdonosa majd' elsírta magát annyira lepusztították a kocsi belsejét.Ha disznókat szállítottak volna ,akkor sem néz így ki az autóbusz.Még Hitlert ábrázoló pólót is találtak a rendőrök.Valóban nem nekünk kell szégyenkezni miattuk,csak hát ez nem vet jó fényt egy országra sem,nyilván az is igaz,hogy majdnem lehetetlen megakadályozni az ilyen kivetkőzött csürhe garázdálkodását...


----------



## csocsike (2003 Október 18)

Judith írta:


> Feri T írta:
> 
> 
> > Miert ??? Nincs igazam ?? :shock:
> ...




Az a baj, hogy ok nincsenek olyan szinten ,hogy folfognak azt, hogy szegyenkezniuk kene.


----------



## Forgoszel (2003 Október 18)

csocsike írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Feri T írta:
> ...



Utálom, hogy igazad van. De tény, IGAZAD VAN. Ezek csökött agyúak.....
Pedig a Fradit már megbüntették pénzre, kizárásra, mindenre. Sőt, voltak olyan mérkőzések is, melyekre nem engedhettek be nézőket stb.
Még sincs változás!
Vajon miért???


----------



## csocsike (2003 Október 18)

Az alapveto inteligencia fejlodeset nem penz buntivel kene serkenteni az onmagaban nem segit


----------



## Forgoszel (2003 Október 18)

csocsike írta:


> Az alapveto inteligencia fejlodeset nem penz buntivel kene serkenteni az onmagaban nem segit



Gondolom, azért az Ultráknak is voltak/vannak szüleik......


----------



## Judith (2003 Október 18)

Forgoszel írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Az alapveto inteligencia fejlodeset nem penz buntivel kene serkenteni az onmagaban nem segit
> ...



Mire gondoltál? Hiogy el kéne seggelni öket? Én vállalom. Pedig az enyémeket sosem ütöttem meg. Nekik elég volt a szép szo is.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Október 18)

Nagyon szomoru, hogy enyivel is beertek. Tesek utni oket  



En koteleznek minden randalirozo szurkolot, hogy minimum 6 honapig soros mecsek idelye alatt valami okos tanfolyamon vegyenek reszt. Elso hianyzas 6 honap kenyszer-munka :evil:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 Október 19)

FTC: szurkolói álarcba bújt bűnözők

Index
2003. október 17., péntek 15:08


Az Ferencváros (aláírás nélküli) közleményében elhatárolódik a koppenhágai UEFA-Kupa mérkőzés után ismét randalírozó szurkolóitól. A Fradi vezetése hagsúlyozza, hogy "nem szervezett és nem is hirdetett autóbuszos utazást", továbbá, hogy sokadszor kéri a törvényalkotók és a hatóság közbenjárását a "szurkolói álarcba bújt bűnözők" elleni fellépésben.

Az FTC kommunikációs irodája a következő közlemény megjelentetésére kérte szerkesztőségünket:

A Ferencváros mélységesen elítéli, és semmiféle közösséget nem vállal azokkal a sajtótudósításokban ferencvárosi szurkolóknak nevezett emberekkel, akik a beszámolók szerint ismételten rossz hírét keltették 104 éves klubunknak és áttételesen minden magyar embernek. 

Szeretnénk leszögezni, hogy a Ferencváros nem szervezett és nem is hirdetett autóbuszos utazást, ugyanakkor tudomásunk van arról, hogy számos szurkoló utazott busszal és személyautóval, akik útjuk során és a mérkőzésen is kulturáltan, igazi ferencvárosi szurkolóhoz méltóan viselkedtek. 

Ugyanez igaz arra a 60 szurkolóra, akik a Ferencváros küldöttségével repülővel utaztak a dán fővárosba. 

Ezen jó érzésű szurkolókra és valamennyi törvénytisztelő magyar emberre tekintettel kérjük ismételten, és immár sokadszor határozottan a törvényalkotók és a hatóságok közbenjárást arra nézve, hogy Európa más országaihoz hasonlóan lépjenek fel azon szurkolói álarcba bújt bűnözők ellen, akik milliós anyagi, és súlyos erkölcsi kárt okoznak Magyarországnak. 

A Ferencvárosnak a mai napig többszöri kérés ellenére sincs tudomása arról, hogy kik azok a rendőrség által beazonosított, és előállított emberek, akik május 30-án a Ferencváros - Debrecen mérkőzést követően bűncselekményeket követtek el. 

Nem tudjuk kik azok, akik sorozatosan és visszatérő módon büntetlenül kárt okozhatnak a klubnak, de visszatérő módon kénytelenek vagyunk elszenvedni ezeket a károkat. 

Éppen ezért kérjük ismételten a törvényalkotók és a hatóságok segítségét a probléma megoldása érdekében. Külföldi példák sokasága bizonyítja, hogy van járható út, melyet azonban a sportegyesületek egyedül képtelenek végigjárni.


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 17)

Képzeljétek mire vetemedtem  

Szombaton este box mérközést néztem :roll: 
Na nem sokáig, mert Erdei Zsolt az elsö menet, elsö percében kiütötte 
Francia ellenfelét :evil: 

A Fiuk meg is jegyezték, ha én sport közvetítést nézek, vagy kikap a csapatuk, vagy 1 perc alatt vége a box-mérközésnek :!:  
:..:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 November 18)

:shock: ..hogy Te milyen szerencses vagy :shock: 
A multkor a csocsike is leult boxmeccset nezni, es az 12 menetig meg sem allt :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 18)

Na annál nincs borzalmasabb  

Mindig olyan érzésem van, mikor ezt a szadi sportot nézem, hogy a következö balhorgot én kapom :roll: Hehehehee :!: :..: 8)


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 19)

Válságértekezlet a súlyemelő válogatottnál 
Index/MTI
2003. november 18., kedd 11:20


A vancouveri súlyemelő világbajnokság negyedik napján már a második férfi súlyemelő esett ki, így reménytelennek tűnik, hogy a magyar versenyzők a tervezett négy olimpiai kvótát megszerezzék. A válogatott elfogadhatatlan teljesítménye miatt a szövetség elnöke válságértekezletet hívott össze.





Továbbra is kiábrándítóan szerepel a magyar válogatott a 73. férfi és 16. női súlyemelő-világbajnokságon Vancouverben. A legutóbbi világbajnokságon még ötödik helyezett 56 kilós Tancsics László pénteki kiesését követően ezúttal a 77 kilós súlycsoportban induló Baranyai János esett ki. 

Sérülés is sújtja a magyar csapatot 

Az élete első felnőtt vb-jén részt vevő sportoló szakításban képtelen volt megbirkózni a 142,5 kg-mal, a lökésre - csakúgy, mint Tancsics - pedig már ki sem jött. 

A férfi csapat helyzetét tovább súlyosbítja, hogy a 94 kg-ban benevezett Ehrlich György térdsérülése miatt már biztosan nem indulhat. Ehrlich még a dominikai edzőtáborban esett el, és dr. Mezőfi Miklós csapatorvos véleménye szerint nem érdemes kockáztatni, így az a szinte példátlan helyzet állt elő, hogy hiába nevezett a szövetség nyolc férfi versenyzőt, ötnek kell kiharcolnia az olimpiai szereplést. (Ehhez Kecskés kilencedik, és Farkas tizennyolcadik helye járulhat hozzá.) 

Mehet Alaszkába a kapitány? 

Diószegi Sándornak (94 kg), Gyurkovics Ferencnek (105) és Stark Tibornak (plusz 105) minden korábbi várakozást felülmúlóan kéne szerepelnie ahhoz, hogy a csapat négy athéni kvótához jusson a kanadai világbajnokságon. 

Zsuga Imre szövetségi kapitány a versenyt megelőzően azt sem tartotta kizártnak, hogy öt kvótát szereznek tanítványai, de most már a három olimpia hely a realitás, amit a kapitány elképzelhetetlennek tartott a kiutazás előtt. Fellengzősen azt is megemlítette, ha három kvóta lesz a férfiaknál, az olyan mérhetetlen kudarc, hogy ellenségei azt tanácsolták neki, ne is térjen haza, menjen Alaszkában. 

Ráki legutóbb éremért volt harcban, most 13. lett 

A hölgyek között csalódást okozott az 58 kilós súlycsoportban induló Ráki Henrietta is. Mind szakításban, mind lökésben kezdősúlyán ragadt, márpedig ilyen szintű versenyen a hatból két jó fogással senki sem reménykedhet jó helyezésben. Ráki összetettben végül a 13. helyen végzett, s csak az vigasztalhatja, hogy teljesítményével elindította a magyar női csapat már biztosan ott lehet az athéni olimpián. Ráki legutóbbi varsói vb-n a negyedik lett, és Zsuga Imre szarvashibája miatt nem jutott éremhez. (A kapitány és stábja addig tanakodott, amíg lejárt a nevezési idő, így Ráki hatodszor nem emelhetett.) 

Az elnök: megengedhetetlen, ami történt 

Dolovai Tamás csapatvezető nehezen tudott uralkodni érzelmein a gyászos szereplést követően. "Ráki jó erőben érkezett a vb-re, ám olyan technikai hibákat követett el, amelyek ezen a szinten megengedhetetlenek" - fogalmazott. 

"Két jó fogás semmire sem elég, ez bebizonyosodott az ő esetében is. Nagy Szilviával és Nagy Nikolettával elégedett voltam, Baranyai kiesése pedig arra késztetett, hogy holnap délelőttre csapatértekezletet hívjak össze, ahol a még hátralévő versenyzőknek megpróbálom elmagyarázni, hol is vagyunk voltaképpen. Megengedhetetlen, ami a férfiakkal eddig történt, és csodára lenne szükség ahhoz, hogy a legalább négy olimpiai kvótánk legyen." 

Nagy Szilvia második, Nagy Nikoletta pedig harmadik lett csoportjában a 63 kg-ban. Teljesítményük megfelelt az előzetes várakozásoknak, de csak holnap dől el hogy hányadik helyen végeznek.


Holnap megyek szurkolni nekik.
Képzeljétek, az elnök helyettes hozott nekem egy üveg Kecskeméti Barack pálinkát. 
Pitti, Feri, Csöcsi, gondoltam rátok. (de nem sokáig :lol: )


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 19)

Gondolni akar meddig szabad ! De a palinkat ugye nem ittad meg mind ??? :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2003 November 19)

Zsókuci írta:


> Képzeljétek mire vetemedtem
> 
> Szombaton este box mérközést néztem :roll:
> Na nem sokáig, mert Erdei Zsolt az elsö menet, elsö percében kiütötte
> ...



Tulajdonképpen, nem is értem  
Miért kellene egy box-mérkőzésnek órákig tartania???
Ha valamit 1 perc alatt el tudunk intézni, akkor azt intézzük is el 1 perc alatt!!! :twisted: 
Zsolt jól csinálta. Hatékony a srác :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 19)

> Ha valamit 1 perc alatt el tudunk intézni, akkor azt intézzük is el 1 perc alatt!!!
> Zsolt jól csinálta. Hatékony a srác
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Laci (2003 November 19)

Dehogy itta,dehogy itta ! Mi a túrót csinált volna vele??
Egészségedre, Spanky  !

Szerintem ennek a Madár gyereknek az ellenfele nem is akart boxolni.Há' mindjárt leheveredett,mint egy saigoni prostituált :roll: !!


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 19)




----------



## Spanky (2003 November 19)

Laci írta:


> Dehogy itta,dehogy itta ! Mi a túrót csinált volna vele??
> Egészségedre, Spanky  !
> 
> Szerintem ennek a Madár gyereknek az ellenfele nem is akart boxolni.Há' mindjárt leheveredett,mint egy saigoni prostituált :roll: !!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 19)

Spanky írta:


> Laci írta:
> 
> 
> > Dehogy itta,dehogy itta ! Mi a túrót csinált volna vele??
> ...



Nem is Francia volt, hanem saigoni ..... :?:


----------



## Laci (2003 November 19)

De. Francia volt. Csak úgy heveredett,mint a mintha...


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 19)

Jaj, de nagyon megnyugodtam :!:  :mrgreen: :..:


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 20)

Megvan az elsö Magyar érem !
Krutzler Eszter (69 kg.) ezüst érmet nyert.
Több mint 140 kg-ot lökött. 
(ennek a csajnak dumáljatok vissza)

Képzeljétek milyen égés a kanadai rendezöknek.
A Magyar zászlot majdnem forditva huzták fel.
Mi szaladtunk oda szolni nekik, mégmielött felhuzták volna.


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 20)

Spanky írta:


> Megvan az elsö Magyar érem !
> Krutzler Eszter (69 kg.) ezüst érmet nyert.
> Több mint 140 kg-ot lökött.
> (ennek a csajnak dumáljatok vissza)
> ...



Gatulalunk a leanynak !!!!! :!: 
Legyszi mond meg neki - ha talalkozol vele - hogy a Csocsi meg a Pitti olyan visszapofazos ! :twisted: 
A rendezok meg jobban is felkeszulhettek volna az indulo orszagok zaszloibol !!! :idea: 
Sok kanadaival talalkoztam,aki meg azt sem tudta,hogy Magyarorszag Europaban van ! :12:


----------



## pitti (2003 November 20)

Feri T írta:


> Sok kanadaival talalkoztam,aki meg azt sem tudta,hogy Magyarorszag Europaban van ! :12:


Akkor meg nem talalkoztal minden kanadaival, mert en talalkoztam olyanokkal akik nem tudjak hol van Europa. :roll:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 20)

Pitti!
Ezt még soha nem hallottam, ha így van az nagyon szomoru


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 20)

Igy van !!! Tenyleg elkeserito !!! :cry:


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 22)

En meg találkoztam már olyannal is aki elöadást tartott nekem a Magyar történelemröl (spicesen).
Csak pillogtam mint Rozi a moziban.


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 22)

Egyik Magyar lány, tegnap negyedik helyezetett ért el, de állitolag kifogják vágni a versenyböl.
A verseny után az elsö pisit nem fogadták el töle (drug vizsgálat), igy mégegyszer rávolt kényszeritve, hogy agyon. 
Mivelhogy a másodig pisi már tényleg az övé volt (nem másé) igy 100%, hogy lefog bukni.
Figyeljétek az ujságokat.
Fogadom ebböl nagyobb hirt fognak csinálni mint a másik lány (Eszter) ezüstérméjéböl.


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 22)

Ez volt az egyik legjobb teljesitmény

http://flash.trojangames.co.uk/tgames/movies/video2.swf


----------



## dulifuli (2003 November 22)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Spanky :? 
:shock: Mi volt ez :shock: :lol:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 22)

Dulikám  
Mi volt ez, mi volt ez  :roll:  

Súlyemelés :!: 
Most próbáld megnézni :!: :roll: 
A csajóca a popsiját "hintöporozza"  a súlyemelésnél 8) , pedig hát mást szoktak :roll:


----------



## Spanky (2003 November 22)

azt én is behintöporoznám szivessen :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 November 23)

:..:  :mrgreen: 

Jo kis sport nem mondom :!: 
Az öcsém sulyt emelt és egészen mást hintöporozott :!:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 12)

Kizuhant egy szálloda ablakán Martinek János
Túl van az életveszélyen
RTL Klub Online/MTI
2003-12-11 16:29:46


Életmentő műtétet kellett végrehajtani Martinek János kétszeres olimpiai bajnok öttusázón, mert kedden kizuhant egy olaszországi szálloda harmadik emeletéről. Egy vezető olasz lap szerint a sportoló öngyilkos akart lenni. 



Az őrnagyi rangban szolgáló kétszeres olimpiai bajnok öttusázónak több bordája eltört, s az egyik átszúrta a máját, ezért életmentő műtétet kellett végrehajtani rajta. A beavatkozást kedden el is végezték. Állapota jelenleg súlyos, de nem életveszélyes, magánál van.
Matyuc Péter elmondta: Juhász Ferenc honvédelmi miniszter engedélyezte, hogy egy katonai szállítógépen, amely egyébként is Olaszországba repült volna, nővére és felesége kiutazzon, és meglátogassa a sérültet. 

A HM-delegáció hamarosan hazautazik, egy kapcsolattartó azonban kint marad. Helyi források szerint a gyorsan elvégzett műtétet követően világossá vált, hogy 7-10 nap múlva menetrendszerinti járattal hazatérhet Magyarországra. 

A La Gazzetta dello Sport című lap korábban öngyilkossági kísérletről számolt be. A 38 éves Martinek - aki az 1988-as szöuli játékokon egyéniben, valamint Mizsér Attilával és Fábián Lászlóval együtt csapatban is győzött, majd 1996-ban, Atlantában egyéniben bronzérmes lett - csapatvezetőként volt jelen az öttusázók szicíliai Katonai Világjátékán.


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Kizuhant egy szálloda ablakán Martinek János
> Túl van az életveszélyen
> RTL Klub Online/MTI
> 2003-12-11 16:29:46
> ...



Szegény Martinek János :!:  
Állítólag súlyos családi problémákkal küzdött, de hogy öngyilkos legyen képtelenségnek tartom!  
Ma már balesetröl beszélnek az orvosok :!: :roll: 
A Magyar sportvilág személyiségei és minden jóérzésü ember szívböl kívánja a kitünö sportember mielöbbi teljes felgyógyulását :!:


----------



## Mami (2003 December 12)

Kedves Zsokuci!!
En sajnos nemtartom kizartnak az ongyilkossag lehetoseget,ugyanis a szukebb csaladjaban is elofordult mar!! Janos a masod unokaocsem !
Bar neked lenne igazad a balesetet velelmezve !
Itt egy regebbi foto csaladi korben.
Udv.: Mami


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 12)

Mami írta:


> Kedves Zsokuci!!
> En sajnos nemtartom kizartnak az ongyilkossag lehetoseget,ugyanis a szukebb csaladjaban is elofordult mar!! Janos a masod unokaocsem !
> Bar neked lenne igazad a balesetet velelmezve !
> Itt egy regebbi foto csaladi korben.
> Udv.: Mami


Mami :!: 
Az öngyilkosság minden módját elvetem, minden porcikám tiltakozik ellene, bár tudom, hogy ez kevés.  
Hallottam már arról is, hogy az öngyilkossági hajlam örökölhetö :!: :roll: 

Kénytelen vagyok hinni a baleset verzióban, bár kicsit furcsállom a szituációt  
Nem irigyellek, hiszen Téged személyesen is érint a baleset!
Légy erös kislány! Veled érzek bánatodban!
Részemröl drukkolok, nagyon-nagyon, hogy gyorsan meggyógyuljon a mi Janikánk!
Tudod az én Fiam a Honvédban sportolt és nagyon sokszor büszkén mesélte, hogy KIKKEL spuriztak a futópályán, egy-egy edzésen, rém büszke volt Kicsi Fiam magára:!:


----------



## Mami (2003 December 13)

MARTINEK JÁNOS

1965. május 23-án, Budapesten született az a fiú, aki - sokakhoz hasonlóan - elhatározta, hogy legyőzi a világot. Ez a budapesti srác azonban attól különbözik az összes többitől, hogy : valóra is váltotta az álmait. A legendás iskolába járt, Benedek Ferenchez, s olyan mesterektől tanult meg "mindent", mint Török Ferenc, Horváth László és Horváth Kornél, Kancsal Tamás, Mizsér Jenö és Medvegy Iván, vagyis azoktól, akik "mindent" tudtak... a Csepelben és a Budapesti Honvéd voltak az egyesületei, sikerei színhelyei pedig - mert hiszen az egész világot akarta legyôzni - a világ szinte minden városa. Martinek János ifjúsági és junior bajnok, világ és olimpiai elsö, Világ kupa-győztes egyéniben és csapatban... az öttusázók öttusázója.


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 13)

Martinek János néhány napja utazott el az olaszországi Cataniába, a Katonai Világjátékokra. Martinek pályafutása befejezése után edzősködött a Budapesti Honvédnál, ezúttal is ebben a minőségében kísérte el a magyar csapatot, ő volt a csapat vezetője. 

A La Gazzetta dello Sport szerint szerdáról csütörtökre virradóra öngyilkossági kísérletet követett el, kiugrott szállodai szobájából. 

Kétszeres olimpiai, háromszoros világbajnok 

Martinek a '88-as szöuli olimpián egyéniben aranyérmes lett, és Mizsér Attila valamint Fábián László társaságában tagja volt az első helyen végző csapatnak is. Rá egy évre csapatban és váltóban is világbajnok lett Budapesten, ezzel szerezte meg harmadik vb-elsőségét. 

Az olaszországi verseny a Világkupa-sorozat része, Martinek tanítványa, Kállai Ákos a második helyen végzett. Molnár Zoltán, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság igazgatója megdöbbenéssel fogadta a hírt. "Pár hete voltam együtt Janikával, kiegyensúlyozottnak tűnt és vidámnak, elképzelni sem tudom, mi történhetett vele. Egyelőre semmi biztosat nem tudunk, mi is csak várjuk a híreket" - mondta az Indexnek az igazgató. 

A harmadikról esett vagy ugrott 

Császári Attila, a hazai szövetség elnöke és a MOB alelnöke, az olasz követségtől próbál információkat beszerezni, de egyelőre nem tudott meg újabb részleteket. Az Indexnek elmondta, hogy Martinek a harmadik emeletről zuhant a mélybe, de nem biztos benne, hogy ez öngyilkossági kísérlet volt. 

Bővebb információkkal a helyszínen tartózkodó Kállai Ákos sem tudott szolgálni. "Tanácstalanul állunk mindannyian, akik itt vagyunk" - nyilatkozta az Indexnek Martinek tanítványa. 

Ki kellett venni a lépét, az orvos optimista 

Az olasz kórházban utolértük azt az orvost, aki Martineket műtötte. Érdeklődésünkre elmondta, hogy valóban életveszélyben volt, de a gyors műtéti bevatakozásnak köszönhetően állapota jelenleg kielégítő, életfunkciói rendben vannak. Kifejtette: Martineknek a bordatörései miatt a lépe repedt meg,ezért el kellett távolítani. Az orvos azt nem tudta megmondani, hogy kiugrott vagy kiesett a harmadikról. A sebész optimistán vélekedett a teljes gyógyulást illetően.


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 19)

Hazaszállították Martinek Jánost 

2003-12-18 21:05:47
RTL Klub Online/MTI


Csütörtök este hazaszállították Olaszországból Martinek János kétszeres olimpiai bajnok öttusázót, aki múlt kedden - egyelőre tisztázatlan körülmények között - kizuhant egy cataniai szálloda harmadik emeletéről. A sportembert a Honvéd Kórházban kezelik tovább. Az állapotáról nem adtak felvilágosítást. 
A 38 éves Martinek - aki az 1988-as szöuli játékokon egyéniben, valamint Mizsér Attilával és Fábián Lászlóval együtt csapatban is győzött, majd 1996-ban, Atlantában egyéniben bronzérmes lett - csapatvezetőként volt jelen az öttusázók szicíliai Katonai Világjátékán. 

Az őrnagyi rangban szolgáló volt öttusázónak a baleset következtében több bordája eltört, s az egyik átszúrta a máját, ezért életmentő műtétet kellett végrehajtani rajta. A helyi orvosok szerint az egykori kiváló versenyzőnek jó esélye van arra, hogy felépüljön.


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 23)

Martinek: baleset volt
Perel, ha félremagyarázzák az esetet
RTL Klub Online-MTI
2003-12-22 14:05:00


Martinek János kétszeres olimpiai bajnok öttusázó megerősítette az MTI-nek, hogy két hete baleset történt vele Cataniában, a Katonai Világjátékokon. Jelezte, hogy feleségének semmi köze az ügyhöz, és az őt ért rágalmakat visszautasítja. Egyúttal jogi lépéseket helyezett kilátásba arra az esetre, ha valamelyik médiumban a balesettel félreérthetően hozzák összefüggésbe a családját. 



Korábban több helyen az jelent meg, illetve hangzott el, hogy a feltételezett öngyilkossági kísérlete hátterében esetleg a megromlott családi élete áll. 
A 38 éves, őrnagyi rangban szolgáló Martineket csütörtök este szállították haza Olaszországból. Egy nap híján két hete kizuhant egy cataniai szálloda harmadik emeletéről, s a baleset következtében több bordája eltört, az egyik átszúrta a lépét, amit életmentő műtéttel el is kellett távolítani. 

A korábbi kiváló versenyző - aki az 1988-as szöuli játékokon egyéniben, valamint Mizsér Attilával és Fábián Lászlóval együtt csapatban is győzött, majd 1996-ban, Atlantában egyéniben bronzérmes lett - csapatvezetőként volt jelen a Katonai Világjátékokon, Szicíliában.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 19)

....


----------



## palko (2004 Február 21)

????


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 14)

Balszerencsések közt Martin a király
A Népszabadság tudósítója jelenti a mexikói ralifutamról
NOL &amp;#8226; 2004. március 14. 12:41 &amp;#8226; Szerző: Schwartzenberger István



Repülő Ford Focus 
Martin Mexikó mestere. Ezzel a nem túl eredeti címmel adták ki a futam második napjáról szóló összefoglaló beszámolót a ralivilágbajnokság sajtósai. Az alliteráció persze kézenfekvő volt, mert a verseny szombatra előírt hat gyorsasági szakaszát az észt pilóta teljesítette a legkevesebb balszerencsével, és ezzel átvette a vezető helyet.

Ez azonban a raliban, főleg Mexikóban nem jelent semmit. Pénteken, vagyis a futam első napján Solberg érkezett elsőként a célba, mégis Loeb várhatta az élről a folytatást. Martin szinte sehol sem volt, míg Grönholm a második helyen állt négy gyorsasági után a francia mögött. Solberg viszont hiába volt a leggyorsabb, mégis csak a tizenharmadik lett.

A dolog elég bonyolultnak tűnik, ám a rali már csak ilyen. Ami most látszik valaminek, arról hamarosan kiderül, hogy nem az aminek látszik. Világos?

Vegyük inkább a konkrét példákat, hiszen hasonlókból bőven volt ezen a versenyen. Pénteken a norvég világbajnok volt a leggyorsabb, mivel azonban idegen kezek segítettek tolni autóját, amit a célban már képtelenség volt beindítani, Solberg tetemes hátrányba került. Négy perc késésért negyven másodperc büntetést kapott, a szabálytalanságért pedig további öt perc &amp;#8222;bírsággal&amp;#8221; sújtották. Így lett elsőből a tizenharmadik. Loeb került az élre, Grönholm mögötte, majd Sainz a harmadik és Martin a negyedik.

A raliban van olyan, hogy egyesek mindenféle gondokkal küszködnek. Most viszont az is kiderült, létezik olyan, hogy mindenki bajba kerül. Loeb például ahelyett, hogy őrizte volna első helyét, a nap második gyorsaságiján az ötödik kilométerénél egy banális hibát követett el. Egy kanyarban egy kicsit letért az útról. vissza is kormányozta a Citroent, amelynek alját azonban egy kő megütötte. Aztán elment az olajnyomása, és bedöglött a motor.

Tehát Grönholm vehette volna át a vezetést, neki viszont a 307-es kormányművével akadt gondja. Több mint hetven kilométert vezetett szervó nélkül. Még karja fájdalmait sem heverte ki, amikor a hatodik helyre visszacsúszva megpróbált előbbre jutni. Csakhogy ekkor a hidraulika és a differenciálmű kezdett el rendetlenkedni.

Normális esetben &amp;#8211; ami persze ebben a sportban nem létezik &amp;#8211; Sainznak kellett volna átvennie a vezető helyet. Ő azonban már-már tragikomikus helyzetbe került. Reggel a kelleténél keményebb gumit választott, ami a következő két gyorsaságin a felmelegedő pálya miatt már nem jelentett akkora hátrányt. A harmadik szakasz utáni szerviz előtt a szabályok értelmében a csapatnak meg kell adnia azt a típust, amilyet az autó kerekeire szándékoznak feltenni. A csapat mérnöke azonban véletlenül azt a típust diktálta be a hivatalos lapra, amely éppen a kocsin volt. Ezért a Citroen szerelői nem tehettek mást, visszatették azokat a gumikat, amelyekben már volt hetvenhét versenykilométer.

Sainz persze küzdött, és még egy kis szerencséje is akadt. A gumikat kímélnie kellett, mégsem vesztett sok időt. A nedves pályák miatt kerekei kevésbé koptak el, mint amire számítani lehetett. Ráadásul a reggeli tévedésből &amp;#8211; amikor a lehető legkeményebb gumit választották &amp;#8211; is előnye származott, mert ez az abroncs kevésbé kopott.

Rovanpera is kormánygondokkal szembesült, amikor &amp;#8211; szerencséjére az első szerviz előtt eltörött a kormányösszekötője. Duvalnak ugyan nem volt gondja, ha csak az nem, hogy Sainzot kellett volna utolérnie. Ez sikerült is, hiszen a verseny vége felé, bár csak egy tizedmásodperccel, de a kétszeres világbajnok elé került a második helyre. Ám nem sokáig élvezhette a kellemes pozíciót, mivel Sainz még a nap vége előtt visszaelőzte őt.

Az első helyen Martin autózott, akit saját bevallása szerint is sokkolt az eset. Kissé - persze csak lelkileg - felkészületlenül érte a lehetőség, hogy akár nyerhet is Mexikóban. Tizennégy másodperccel áll Sainz előtt, ami pedig nem túl nagy előny. Csakhogy Loeb kiesése miatt Sainznak biztonságit kell autóznia, vagyis nem üldözheti Martint. Martinnak is a csapat érdekeit nézve kell célba vinnie autóját, lehetőleg az első helyen. Duval ifjonti hevületében be szeretné fogni az öreg spanyolt, ám a biztos célba érésből jobban profitálhat a Ford, mint egy majdnem második helyből.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 15)

Doppingbotrányba keveredett egy magyar kerékpáros. A 28 éves versenyző szombaton Horvátországban vásárolt 30 fiola serkentő szert. Vasárnap az olasz rendőrök találták meg nála a doppingszereknek minősülő készítményeket. A kerékpárost bevitték a rendőrségre, de később elengedték, még vizsgálják, hogy milyen tiltott szerekről van szó. 

A 90-es évek végén majdnem kudarcba fulladt a világ legpatinásabb kerékpáros versenye a Tour de France, mert túl sokan doppingoltak a mezőnyben. Azóta is rengeteg a gyanús eset. A hétvégén egy magyar versenyző is doppingbotrányba keveredett. 

A versenyző elmondása szerint serkentő szereket vett Horvátországban, ő úgy vásárolta, hogy serkentő szert vett, nem tudta mire való. A Ferencváros 28 éves olimpiai kerettag kerekeséről van szó. A nevét egyelőre nem árulják el. Az biztos, hogy az FTC csapata vasárnap Olaszországban versenyzett. 

Vasárnap éjjel két rendőr érkezett a magyarok szállására, és egy fiút elvittek magukkal - ezt a trieszti viadal szervezője mondta. 30 gyanús fiolát találtak a magyar sportolónál, körülbelül egy órát töltött a rendőrségen, utána elengedték. Reggelizni már úgy érkezett, mintha mi sem történt volna. 

Az olasz sorvosok még vizsgálják, hogy mit tartalmaztak a fiolák. A magyar szakértő, azt mondja, életveszélyes anyagokot árulna a doppong fekete piacon.Az állatgyógyászatban használható szteroidokat is használnak versenyzők, nekik csak az a lényeg, hogy nyerjenek A magyar szövetséget hivatalosan nem értesítete a nemzetközi szövetség. Ha ez megtörténik, utána döntenek arról, hogy eltiltják-e a kerékpárost.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Április 14)

Golf


Két nő elmegy golfozni, és az egyik olyan ügyetlenül üti meg a labdát,hogy az egyenesen az arrafelé játszó férfiak egyikének megy, aki rögtön térdre csuklik, és a kezét az ágyékához szorítva, hemperegve nyöszörög.
A nő ijedten odarohan, lehajol hozzá, és megnyugtatja, hogy ő tulajdonképpen ápolónő, és legyen szíves engedje meg, hogy segítsen neki. Miután a férfi bólint, a nő elkezdi szép finoman masszírozni a tojásait. Már csinálja vagy öt perce, mikor megkérdezi a férfitől:
- Jobban van egy kicsit?
- Köszönöm szépen - mondja a férfi vigyorogva - sokkal jobban vagyok, habár - teszi hozzá- a hüvelykujjam még mindig nagyon sajog.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

A sport mindenek felett


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

TIBI !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 21)

Csak nem kikuldtetek parbalyra kotelen vivni? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

De, had sportoljon egy kicsit. En a magasugrast gyakorlom :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)




----------



## kandur (2004 Október 22)




----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)




----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

mi ez a baj vigyor? mit rohogtok enyire es ennyien? :roll:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

én is ezt szerettem volna megkérdezni.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

ezek kihagytak valamibol bennunket :x


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)

Olvassatok el az elozmenyeket.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Semmi előzmény! Melitta most már élesítsd be az önjáró húsdarálódat és nyomd meg a START gombot.


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)

Es azok a fenykepek nem elozmenyek?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

MAr melegitek, :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 25)

Csocsike az a pokol tornaca azok tuzes vasak?a kepen?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Nem , az a tavolugrashoz a homokozo :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 26)

Sziasztok! 
Ide való is meg nem is: elfogtak a német vámosok két paraolimpikont, amikor kilenc kg kábitószert próbáltak hazacsempászni Hollandiából, most egy német dutyiban csücsülnek. Azt mondták azért tették, hogy a nemzetközi versenyeken részt tudjanak venni. :roll: Eszméletlen! Amióta ez történt, a magyar autókat sorban állitják meg a német határorök!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Mi van, viszatalaltal? :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 27)

Igen, vissza. Most van újra egy kis idom irogatni, hogy a kisbabánk végre nagyjából átalussza az éjszakát!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Palinkaskenyer, mindenek az a nyitja :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 27)

Érdekes, az ikrek anélkül is végig alszanak éjszaka. Meg kell őket etetni utána egy altatódal és kész. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Lehet hogy ok mar a gondolattol is zsibbadnak, meg ilyenkor meg nincs foguk, ha van , vidd orvoshoz :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 27)

Te, ha én énekelnék a baba nemhogy nem aludna, hanem orditana egész éjszaka! :shock: Egyébként kb. 10 hetes kora óta alszik egyszerre 9 órát, aztán nagyjából ennyi is egy napra! Napközben csak húsz percekre alszik be jobb esetben. :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 27)

Az semmi. Nyakamba vettem Csengét és lepisilt. Judit tisztába tette Bendegúzt, már minden tiszta volt, minden száraz, amikor elégedett kacagással folytatta a pisilést.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Vegre egy jo hir. Azon a kornyeken minden nedveseg jol jon


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 27)

Mennyi idos most Csenge? 
A kisbabánk 1 hónaposan sosem kakilt a pelenkába, mindig csak rám. Hatókörzete a pelenkázótól számitott másfél méter volt! A falon mai napig nyomai vannak. Még a fotel mögé is sikerült neki bekakkantania! Van egy kép, amikor tetotol talpig le vagyok kakilva. Mondták, hogy biztos csak véleményt nyilvánitott!  Most már javult a helyzet, kb. két hónapja nem volt rajtam égi áldás. Gyorsan le is kopogtam. Na megyek aludni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

Csenge és Bendegúz korát az anyjuktól, Judittól kérdezd, ő szülte őket. Én csak szeplőtelenül fogalmaztam. :lol: Még csak nehány naposok, de ettől még foguk is lehet. Itt a zártosztályon minden megtörténhet. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Mondtam hogy nevezzuk oket tufogu haraponcnak :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

Te most ne szój bele, a keresztapaságot se vállaltad. Ott áll az a két szerencsétlön gyerök a czberfalu szelében keresztöletlenül.


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 28)

Athos1 írta:


> Még a fotel mögé is sikerült neki bekakkantania!


A nagyapjatol orokolhette. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Efike írta:


> Te most ne szój bele, a keresztapaságot se vállaltad. Ott áll az a két szerencsétlön gyerök a czberfalu szelében keresztöletlenül.



En kereszt ellenes vagyok. Kerdezd meg a pokot. Rola is leradiroztam. Most ozvegy, fekete. A kolkoket nem kene megrontani mingya az elejin, hadd dontsek el ok maguk, akarnak e korosztolkodni. Lehet hogy ez lesz a kabalajuk. :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 28)

Csocsike ! Legyszives add at az ajandekot Csengenek és Bendegúznak . Tudod a jo oreg "jatekot" amit megorokitettel . (Mazsi&amp;Bobike) :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)




----------



## Judit (2005 Január 28)

Jaj de aranyos! Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 28)

Kedves Judit-Efike ifju cyber-paros !
Fogadjatok szeretettel ezt a tortenelmi jelentosegu , szereny ajandekot .(elozo kep) 
A 35 eve szivemhez nott , felbecsulhetetlen erteku kis figurakat , Csenge-Bende nevu gyermekeitek javara ,-unnepelyesen atnyujtom . :4: :0:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 28)

Fifike, igazán aranyos vagy, hogy e történelmi jelentőségű ajándékot Csengének és Bendegúznak ajánlottad fel! Mi ünnepélyesen átvesszük és nagyon fogunk rá vigyázni!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 2)

A sport milyen fontos :wink:


----------



## Judit (2005 Június 1)

A nőket ugyebár nem érdeklik a technikai sportok... :wink: 

http://fm1.freemail.hu/fm/download?...QMjp1lSTXC7FcPg__&amp;c=2&amp;id=Q3Vyc2Eud212



....de akkor mi a fenének állnak oda?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 2)

Brazília nem bírt Kanadával

2005. június 2., csütörtök, 15:50 
Focirégész nevű sorozatunkban leporoljuk a múlt emlékeit, és felidézzük a mai dátum legemlékezetesebb futballeseményeit. Nézzük, mi történt június 2-án! 

2001-ben ezen a napon játszották a Konföderációs-kupa B csoportjának második fordulóját (előzmény: május 31.). Az első körben (május 31.) Brazília Washington és Carlos Miguel góljaival 2-0-ra győzött Kamerun ellen, míg a társrendező Japán Ono, Nisizava és Morisima találatai révén 3-0-ra verte Kanadát.

A második fordulóban a brazil gárda aztán Kanada ellen megmutatta, hogy egyáltalán nem olyan jó, mint azt a Kamerun elleni eredmény mutatta. A dél-amerikaiak ugyanis hatalmas meglepetésre nem hogy nem tudtak nyerni a juharlevelesek ellen, de még gólt sem szereztek annak ellenére, hogy szinte a teljes játékidőt az ellenfél térfelén töltötték.

Pedig a szövetségi kapitány, Émerson Leao mindössze két poszton változtatott az afrikaiak elleni csapaton, és ez a két csere tökéletesen indokolt volt, hiszen az ott remekül teljesített két cserejátékos, Fábio Rochemback és Carlos Miguel került be a kezdő tizenegybe.

A selecao az első félidőben csak Léo révén veszélyeztetett, ám az ő lövését Craig Forrest hárította, a szünet után pedig a legtöbb alkalommal a kaput sem találták el a brazilok, miközben a kanadaiak egyik kontrája majdnem gólt eredményezett, Paul Peschisolido lövését Didának kellett védenie.

A Kanada által alkalmazott szoros emberfogás nem ízlett a brazil játékosoknak, és a találkozó végén jobb híján már csak távoli lövésekkel próbálkoztak, sikertelenül. A japán válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Philippe Troussier a Kanada elleni győzelem után sem hagyta, hogy futballistái túlságosan elégedettek legyenek, megtiltotta például a számukra, hogy újságot olvassanak vagy internetezzenek, nehogy a dicsérő cikkek túlságosan a fejükbe szálljanak.

A szigorúság nem volt hiábavaló, mert az ázsiai gárda Kamerun ellen is győzni tudott, és így már két forduló után biztosította továbbjutását. A mérkőzés hőse az a Szuzuki Takajuki volt, aki csak az utolsó pillanatban került be a keretbe a sok sérülés miatt, de az afrikai gárda ellen két gólt szerzett.

Előbb a nyolcadik percben Nakata Kodzsi tértölelő átadása után lépett ki, és helyezett a hálóba, majd a 65. minutumban a csereként beállt Hiroaki Morisima beadását fejelte a kapuba. A két gól között Kamerunnak is volt néhány lehetősége, de a japánok csapatkapitánya, a kapus Josikacu Kavagucsi bravúros védések egész sorát mutatta be.

Brazília - Kanada 0-0
Ibaraki, 12 095 néző
vezette: Lu Dzsun (kínai)
Brazília: Dida - Zé Maria, Lúcio, Edmílson, Léo, Leomar, Fábio Rochemback, Ramón (Magno Alves, 63.), Anderson (Leandro, 22.), Carlos Miguel (Robert, 69.), Washington. Szövetségi kapitány: Leao.
Kanada: Forrest - Watson (Fletcher, 68.), Menezes, Devos, Bent, Stalteri, Dasovic, Xausa (Corazzin, 46.), Brennan, Peschisolido (DeRosario, 83.), McKenna. Szövetségi kapitány: Osieck.

Japán - Kamerun 2-0 (1-0)
Niigata, 39 430 néző
vezette: Archundia (mexikói)
Japán: Kavagucsi - Macuda, Morioka, Inamoto, Nakata H. (Morisima, 61.), Nisizava (Nakajama, 73.), Nakata K., Mjodzsin, Toda, Ono (Hattori,85.), Szuzuki. Szövetségi kapitány: Troussier
Kamerun: Alioum - Womé (Tchato, 76.), Song, Kalla, Njanka, Geremi (Epalle, 50.), Eto'o, Mboma, Alnoudji, Foé, Olembé (Job, 50.). Szövetségi kapitány: Lechantre.
gól: Szuzuki (8., 65.)

(FOCIVILÁG)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 4)

Heidfeld és Webber folytatná a sikerszériát 


Heidfeld és Webber is izgatottan várja a Kanadai Nagydíjat, ahol folytatnák a BWM Williams remek szereplését.

Nick Heidfeld
„Már nagyon várom a Kanadai Nagydíjat, nem csupán azért mert egy nagyszerű versenypálya, hanem azért is mert nagyon szeretem Montreált és az embereket. A pálya idén egy új kihívást tartogat, hiszen a szervezők újraaszfaltozták teljesen, így senki sem tudja, mire számíthatunk. Az autóra is új emelek kerülnek majd, így nagyon remélem, hogy a Michelinnel karöltve egy újabb nagyszerű eredményt érhetünk el.”

Mark Webber
„Montreal mindig Melbournet juttatja az eszembe, mert a városban mindig fantasztikus hangulat uralkodik a nagydíj alatt. A pálya maga egy utcai pálya benyomását kelti a betonfalak miatt, ami nagy kihívást jelent a pilótáknak. A városban mindig nagyon jó a hangulat, minden csapat kedveli ezt a helyszínt.”

„Montreálban nagyon fontos a jó fékerő és a kigyorsítás is lényeges, ugyanakkor a hosszú egyenesekben sok lóerő szükséges. Ráadásul az eddigi pályáktól teljesen eltérő szárnybeállításokat kell használunk. A múltba ez a pálya nagyon jó vadászterepnek számított a Williams csapat számára, és bár tavaly nekem nem sikerült befejeznem az itteni viadalt, 2003-ban pontszerző voltam. Tehát nagyon várom már a versenyt, remélhetőleg folytatjuk a csapat pontszerző-szériáját.”

Sam Michael, technikai igazgató
„Immár hagyományosan a világbajnokság felét jelzi az amerikai körút. Kanadába a monacói és a nürburgringi dobogós helyezések, és a rendkívül sikeres silverstonei tesztelésünk után érkezünk meg.

A pálya kevés leszorító erőt igényel, inkább a hosszú egyenesek számítanak, mintsem a lassú kanyarok és sikánok. Két előzésre alkalmas hely található rajta, a fékek szempontjából viszont a legnehezebbnek számít. Rengeteg aerodinamikai újítással érkezünk majd meg a versenyre, mind az első mind a hátsó szárnyat átalakítottuk, és a karosszérián is megejtettünk egy kis változtatást. De természetesen a háttérben tovább folytatódik a munka, hogy még további javulást érjünk el.”

Mario Theissen, a BMW motorsportigazatója
„Reméljük, hogy Kanadában is folytatjuk a jelenlegi sikersorozatunkat. A múlt során az autóinknak mindig is feküdt a Gilles Villeneuve pálya, bár a hosszú egyenesek iszonyatos követelményeknek teszik ki a motorokat. A tavalyi adataink alapján Monza és Indianapolis után itt, Montreálban értük el a harmadik legnagyobb sebességet, 342.3km/h-val. A leghosszabb egyenes 955 méteres, és a padlógáz a kör folyamán eléri az 55%-ot. Gondot jelent, hogy a fákról lehulló levelek eltömhetik a légnyílásokat, de ezen kívül, a nagy meleg ellenére sem számítunk hűtési problémákra.”

„A Kanadai Nagydíjon a légkör az ami fantasztikus szokott lenni, először is azért, mert a paddock és a versenypálya gyönyörű környezetben fekszik, másodsorban pedig a városlakók miatt. A hétvége során rengeteg rendezvény zajlik a városban, ide sorolnám a BMW M Night nevű rendezvényt is, amikor is a város megtelik emberekkel.”


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 5)

A BAR-Honda új motorral érkezik Kanadába 
Vissza 
Írta: Schneider Andrea (München) 
A csapat felkészült a tengerentúli küzdelemre 
A BAR-Honda alakultának versenyzői, Jenson Button és Takuma Sato az idei esztendő során még egyetlen pontot sem szereztek, így a héten megrendezésre került tesztek különösen fontos szerepet játszottak a brit-japán istálló számára. A csapat versenyzői abban bíznak, hogy a soron következő verseny során Kanadában jobb autó áll majd a rendelkezésünkre. 

Jenson Button: 
"A kanadai pálya karakterisztikája nagyon szakaszos, egyáltalán nem folyékony. A felületét újraaszfaltozták, így a megfelelő keverék kiválasztása a csapatok és a gumiszállítók számára is nagy kihívást jelent majd. Számos előzési lehetőség kínálkozik, így a versenyzők és a rajongók számára is érdekesnek ígérkezik a küzdelem. Az elmúlt esztendőben negyedikként fejeztük be a megmérettetést, így jó eredmény elérésben bízunk. Montreal nagyon klassz kis hely. A város csodaszép, számos hely van, amit fel lehet keresni. Ez az egyik kedvenc versenyhelyszínem." 

Takuma Sato : 
"A 'Circuit Gilles Villeneuve' nem egy egyszerű pálya, a hosszú egyenese, a kemény fékezési zónái, a hajtűkanyar, valamint a sikánok révén. Stabil autóra van szükség, amely a fékezéseknél jól viselkedik. Csütörtökön eredményes teszteket zártunk Silverstoneban, ami fontos volt a teljesítményünk szempontjából. A Monzai tesztcsapat, akik Montrealra készítették fel az autókat, szintén pozitív érzéssel fejezték be a teszteléseket. Bizakodó vagyok a hétvégével kapcsolatban, hogy jó eredményt érhetek el. Szeretek ebbe a városba látogatni, amely nagyszerű világváros. A történelmi és modern építészet érdekessé teszi. Annak köszönhetően, hogy az itt fekvő versenypálya kiváló, még szebbé teszi a várost." 

Gil de Ferran, sportigazgató: 
"A monzai két tesztnap során elsősorban arra összpontosítottunk, hogy meghozzuk döntésünket az abroncsválasztás kapcsán az USA és a Kanadai Nagydíj tekintetében. Mindkét helyszínen eredményes tesztet zártunk. Bizakodóak vagyunk, hogy Amerikában jobb eredményt tudunk elérni. Kanadába egy jobb motorral érkezünk, ezért bízunk benne, hogy jobb eredményt érhetünk el ezen a pályán."


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 2)

Elhunyt Novák Éva 

NOL • Népszabadság Online • 2005. július 1. 

Életének 75. évében hosszú, súlyos betegség után, Brüsszelben elhunyt Novák Éva olimpiai aranyérmes, többszörös világcsúcstartó úszó.



Novák Éva nővére, a Helsinkiben (1952) ugyancsak olimpiai bajnokságot nyert Ilonka példáját követve 10 éves sem volt, mikor már jól úszott és hamarosan versenyezni kezdett. A londoni ötkarikás játékokon (1948) bronzérmet nyert a 200 m-es mellúszásban, ezután mell- és gyorsúszásban hat világcsúcs részese volt. A helsinki olimpián 200 m mellen és 400 m gyorson második lett, s tagja volt az akkor fantasztikus világrekorddal győztes 4x100 m-es gyorsváltónak. 

Az olimpia idején titokban, engedély nélkül örök hűséget esküdött Pierre Gerard belga sportújságírónak. Hazatérve elfelejtették, útlevelét bevonták, később nagy nehézségek árán jutott ki Brüsszelbe. Úszásra már kevés ideje maradt, befejezte itthon kezdett orvosi tanulmányait és diplomájának megszerzése után szemorvosként dolgozott. Csaknem három évtizede helyet kapott az úszósportok hírességeinek floridai csarnokában, a Hall of Fame-ben. 

Férje halála után, a 90-es évek elejétől egyre több időt töltött ismét Magyarországon. 

Novák Éva a századik magyar olimpiai bajnok, aki távozott az élők sorából. Végső akaratának megfelelően Budapesten helyezik örök nyugalomra. Temetéséről később intézkednek. 

(MTI)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 2)

Isten nyugosztalja, Egyut uszott anyammal, szemelyessen is ismertem.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 18)

Kikaptak az olaszok Kanadától

Két döntetlen is született a montreali világbajnokság első napján. 

A női vízilabdázók versengésében a magyar válogatott Kína ellen aratott 18-4-es győzelmet, ugyanebben a csoportban az Egyesült Államok 6-6-ot játszott Spanyolországgal, míg szintén 6-6 lett a Venezuela-Kuba találkozó végeredménye. 

Ugyancsak szoros meccset vívott egymással Kanada és Olaszország, kisebb meglepetésre a házigazda 8-7-re nyert, míg a hollandok ugyancsak egy góllal, 7-6-ra verték Brazíliát. Görögország 9-4-re diadalmaskodott Új-Zéland felett, Ausztrália 15-2-re oktatta Németországot, de a legnagyobb különbségű győzelem Oroszország nevéhez fűződik, miután 18-0-ra kiütötte Üzbegisztánt.

Stop!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 19)

*Uruguayban csak józanul szabad szurkolni*
Az uruguayi kormány minden eddiginél szigorúbb törvényt fogalmazott meg a futballhuliganizmus visszaszorítására.

Az új szabályzat értelmében az ittas vagy kábítószeres befolyás alatt álló személyek ezentúl érvényes jeggyel sem juthatnak be a mérkőzésekre.

A rendelkezéssel az illetékesek a Dél-Amerikában is egyre inkább eluralkodó szurkolói erőszak ellen kívánnak fellépni.

(MTI)


----------



## Judit (2005 Augusztus 19)

8)


----------



## pitti (2005 Augusztus 19)

Az ott az Efi palesztin baratai koreben? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Augusztus 20)

Nem, szerintem Urológus-Beteg rangadó.


----------



## kandur (2005 Augusztus 20)

ez aztan a baratsagos merkozes


----------



## Kacsa (2006 Január 29)

*Viva Calgary 2006!*

Sziasztok ti mázlisták mind! Legfőképpen azok, akik Calgaryben élnek! Ott lesz nektek a műkori VB... Én meg itthon sóhajtozom nagyokat, hogy ki kellene menni, mert ráadásul Calgaryben még van haver is, akinél valószínűleg lakhatnék, szóval egészen megoldhatónak tűnne a kérdés (mert, ugye ha csak a pénzen múlna, akkor a föld alól is összeszedném ^^'), de imádott koris pasijaim bámulása és heves nyálcsorgatás és szurkolás helyett itthon fogok szenvedni és idegbajosan rohangászok, hogy az utolsó simításokat is időben elvégezzem a diplomamunkámon ^^'

Van itt még rajtam kívül, aki műkori őrült?! Én nagyon nagyon szeretem, legfőképp a pasikat  ... Közülük csak nagyon kevés van, akibe nem vagyok képes beleszeretni függetlenül attól, hogy bajnok típusok, mint Plushenko, Joubert, vagy örök imádottam Yagudin, vagy "másodélvonalbeliek" mint Abt, Van Der Perren Lindemas stb... ^^ *sóhaj* De igazság szerint... Amikor pár napja kint voltam a műjégen, volt ott egy srác, akin nagyon látszott, hogy műkorizik - az összes mozdulatán, tartásán stb... Na bele is elég gyorsan sikerült belezúgni... EZ van... ^^ Én már csak ilyen kis lökött vagyok - és nagy ló létemre megyek és megtanulok korizni!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 29)

Figyuzzal kicsi-Kacsa !
http://www.kurtfiles.com/soi/skaters.php
Kedvenc sportom a KORCSOLYA . Ma este is kerestem hatha latok valamit belole . Szerencses voltam az elmult hetekben mert USA.ban , Canadaban oriasi versenyek voltak . Kuzdenek a sracok VB.re , teli Olympiara valo bejutasra . Yagudint imadtam , Plushenkot csodalom , (kisse buzis a lelkem) de nagyon tud . Az utobbi evekben van egy canadai srac O (amiota nincs az Elvis Stojko) a canadai bajnok . Emanuel Sandhu .......kozben kikerestem neked :http://www.emanuel-sandhu.net/ Elvezet nezni ahogy mozog , tancol evrol-evre jobb . Gondolom fog medalt hozni Canadanak ! Kepzeld nem tudjak kivalasztani , hogy ki vigye a canadai zaszlot a Winter Olympian  Van a kedvenc musorom a Tv.ben: Stars on ice ! Scott Hamilton hozta letre , ot is imadtam ! A legszebb musor ami elkepzelheto . Parszor mar lattam oket szemelyesen ,amikor itt voltak Torontoban vagy kozeli varosban . A vilag "nagysagai" egyutt lepnek fel . Talan nalatok is mutatjak ? A fenti linken elbarangolhatsz Kurt Browning oldala .
Kacsam most befejezem pussz neked


----------



## Kacsa (2006 Január 29)

*Fifike = rokonlélek!*

Hmmm... Fifike a rokonlélek  Köszi a linkeket, majd megnézem őket (később, mert félhalott vagyok és mennem kéne aludni). 
Yagudint imádtad?! te vagy az én emberem!  Stojkot is szerettem és Sandhu is egy tündér! Sajna ő valamilyen "megmagyarázhatatlan" oknál fogva nem volt itt az EB-n két éve, így maradt a TV, hogy csodáljam... 

Hallottam róla, hogy nem nagyon akarja senki vinni a zászlót, amit igazából nem értek, mert én azt hittem, hogy ez egy iylen megtisztelő tök jó bulis feladat... ^^' Ők tudják ^^'

Azt nem tudtam, hogy a Stars on Ice TV-re lett kitalálva... Én az Art on Ice-ra mentem el, amikor itt volt Pesten - volt is belőle botrány, mert Plushenko nevével adták el a produkciót és csak mikor odaértünk, akkor láttuk kiplakátolva, hogy nem lép fel... :12: <-- köbö így néztem ki, de azért nélküle is nagyon jó volt... 

Meg utána is voltunk valami ilyen jég-csodán... Holiday on Ice - Hollywood azaz.. ez volt az  Ráadásul valami állatjó helyünk volt (naná, hogy megvettem a legdrágább jegyeket ^^')... *sóhaj* Hát igen, az nagyon nagy volt... 

Sajnos a Stars on Ice-ból még semmit nem láttam... De hallani már hallottam róla sokat... Meg, ugye nem nehéz belefutni ebbe a címbe, ha Yagudinról keresel infókat

Légy jó! Szia!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

Kacsa-baba ha raklikkelsz a linkre minden kerdesedre valaszt kapsz . 
http://www.kurtfiles.com/soi/skaters.php
Jo pihenest !
Titokban megsugom , hogy szeretem a kickBox-ot es a sima bunyot is ;-)
Vivas , tenisz ...szoval minden ami sport !


----------



## Kacsa (2006 Január 31)

*Fifike tündér! *

Hűűű!!! Ez a link naaaagyon ott van!!!  :ugras: Kösziii!!!  

Képzeld! Ma volt az első kori órám!  És elég sokat is tanultam! Legalábbis magamhoz képest! Annyira döbbenetes, hogy egy profi tanár mennyire gyorsan tudja korrigálni azokat a hibákat, amikre magadtól nem jössz rá! Holnap megyek megint!!! Alig várom! 

Légy jó! Szia!!!! :..:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 6)

sportolok


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 14)

*Április 11-én történt - Hajós Alfréd első magyar olimpiai aranyérme*

Április 11-én történt - Hajós Alfréd első magyar olimpiai aranyérme

Hajós Alfréd (eredetileg Guttmann Arnold) 1878. február 1-jén született Budapesten és itt is hunyt el 1955. november 12 -én.

Miután a Műegyetemen oklevelet szerzett, Alpár Ignác irodájában, majd Lechner Ödönnel dolgozott. 1907-ben nyitott önálló irodát. Sikerrel vett részt pályázatokon, amelyek főleg vidéki megbízatásokhoz juttatták. 1924-ben a párizsi olimpia szellemi versenyében egy stadiontervével ezüstérmet szerzett (Lauber Dezsővel közösen). Visszaemlékezései 1956-ban jelentek meg Budapesten Így lettem olimpiai bajnok címen.
Sporttevékenysége

1896-ban Athénban, az első újkori olimpiai játékokon megnyerte mind a 100 m-es, mind pedig az 1200 m-es úszószámot, ezzel ő szerezte a magyar sport első és második olimpiai aranyérmét. 1899-től, mikor megszerezte építészmérnöki diplomáját, felhagyott az aktív sportolással, de mint sportújságíró, illetve a Magyar Olimpai Bizottság tagja tovább támogatta a sportmozgalmat.

Labdarúgás
Játszott a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott első mérkőzésén. 1906. őszén két mérkőzésen a válogatott szövetségi kapitánya volt.
&middot; 1906. október 7., Prága, 6 000 néző
Csehország - Magyarország: 4-4 (1-1)
&middot; 1906. november 4., Budapest, Millenáris, 3 000 néző
Magyarország - Ausztria: 3-1 (1-0)

Főbb építészeti munkái
Eleinte szecessziós, majd eklektikus, kiforrott korában konstruktív, modern szellemű, leginkább olasz hatású stílusban alkotott.
&middot; Aranybika szálló (Debrecen)
&middot; Lőcsey Gimnázium (Debrecen)
&middot; Református Egyház Zsinati Központja (Budapest)
&middot; UTE Stadion (Újpest, Megyeri út) - 1922-ben tervezte
&middot; Nemzeti Sportuszoda (Budapest, Margitsziget)
&middot; Leányiskola (Pozsony)
&middot; Népkerti Vigadó (Miskolc)
&middot; Szegedi Úszóegyesület Uszodája (SZÚE, ma Ligetfürdő), 1930


----------



## Katalina (2006 Április 18)

Sziasztok !

Szereti valaki a szumot vagy más küzdősportokat ??
Szívesen beszélgetnék .....


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 19)

nővagyOK írta:


> Sziasztok !
> 
> Szereti valaki a szumot vagy más küzdősportokat ??
> Szívesen beszélgetnék .....


Ha én választhatok ellenfelet, akkor igen. Ő pedig a sportágat választhatná :


----------



## platon (2006 Július 31)

2006-07-31
*Úszó-Eb: megdőlt az első világcsúcs*


*A németek 4x100-as női gyorsváltója adta át a múltnak a világ eddigi legjobb eredményét.*

A világrekordot a mai napig az ausztrálok az ausztrálok tartották, a német kvartett azonban kiváló teljesítménnyel közel egy másodperccel javította meg ezt a rekordot. 
Verrasztó Evelyn harmadikként jutott be a női 200 méteres hátúszás fináléjába, a fiatal úszó 2:12,50 perces idővel egyéni legjobbját úszta meg. Szepesi Nikolett is megdöntötte saját csúcsát, de nem jutott be a legjobb nyolc közé. 
Bodor Richárd is megjavította egyéni csúcsát, a hatodik legjobb időt úszta a 100 méter mell középdöntőjében, így ő is részt vesz a holnapi döntőben.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 2)

*Elhunyt Szusza Ferenc<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

*• 2006. augusztus 2. <o></o>*

<!-- Group #1 -->Nyolcvankét éves korában elhunyt Szusza Ferenc, az Újpest legendás labdarúgója. Az 1923-ban született Szusza az elmúlt években sokat betegeskedett, az utóbbi időben a Kútvölgyi kórházban ápolták. <o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​Erről Várhidi Pál, az Újpest volt edzője, Szusza Ferenc jó barátja tájékoztatta a lila-fehér klubot. Az egykori játékostárs az MTI-nek így nyilatkozott a klasszisról: "Tizenegy évig játszottunk együtt. Feri rendkívül céltudatos futballista volt, vérbeli csatár, hiszen minden idegszálával a gólszerzésre összpontosított. Nemcsak a kapu előtt volt eredményes, hanem távolról is remekül lőtt, ez nem minden támadóra jellemző. Persze mint mindenkinek, neki is voltak rigolyái, de mondhatom, hogy a pályán kívül is nagyszerű embernek ismertem meg".<o></o>
A legendás csatár nevéhez egyedülálló világcsúcs fűződik, ugyanis egyetlen klubban 463 élvonalbeli találkozón játszott, amelyeken 397 gólt szerzett. A válogatottban 24-szer lépett pályára, s ezalatt 18-szor volt eredményes. Szeretett lila-fehér egyesületét 26 éven át szolgálta futballistaként, 1945-ben, 1946-ban, 1947-ben és 1960-ban is bajnoki címet szerzett, s noha gólkirály egyszer sem volt, 397 találata valószínűleg örök időre elérhetetlen csúcs marad.<o></o>
Játékos pályafutása befejezése után az Újpestnél, Egerben, Győrben és a spanyol Betisnél is edzősködött. <o></o>
2003 októberében róla nevezték el az Újpest felújított, Megyeri úti stadionját.<o></o>
Szusza Ferencet az Újpest FC és az Újpesti Torna Egylet, valamint a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség is saját halottjának tekinti. Temetéséről később intézkednek.

(MTI)<o></o>


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 6)

Kovács Ágnes újabb bronzérmet,Cseh László pedig újabb ARANYérmet szerzett kis HAZÁNKNAK az úszó Európa Bajnokságon!!!

Köszönjük Gyerekek! Szép volt Gyerekek!!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 6)

remek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gratulalunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 6)

Melitta írta:


> remek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gratulalunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Az egész környéket megtanítottam a Magyar Himnuszra!!! Bömböltettem a tv hangját,itt ritkán hallhatják! Sajnos,de remélem lesznek további sikereink a sport világában!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 6)

Az biztos ilyen siker utan mindenkinek nagyobbat dobban a szive a himnuszt hallva.
A sportolonak a szurkoloknak es minden magyar embernek.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 6)

Remélem igazad van és a Tiétek is velünk dobban!A távolság nem moshatja el a Hazaszeretetet!Nekem sem tette,söt............


----------



## beatrix13 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Én is a sport szerelmese vagyok!!!
Kézilabda, Vízilabda, tenisz, foci stb. nagyon sok van még!!!!


----------



## alberth (2006 Augusztus 22)

Ki lelkesedik a súlyemelő sportágért? Én ugyanis az voltam, de ma már csak szenyor-szinten űzöm néha... :34:


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 2)

Szia alberth!

Ne sértődj meg a kérdésért!Milyen szinten üzted a súlyemelést?A doppinggal milyen viszonyban voltál?


----------



## 2003mte (2006 December 26)

Hello! A kedvenc téli sportom: a Korcsolyázás. Hat éve nem voltam korizni, 
sajnos az Élet "közbe szólt", így távol kellet maradnom a jégpályától. 
Aztán idén jött az Isteni ihlet: Mi volna, ha újra kimerészkednék a jégre???
És kimentem. Igaz a mondás: amit az Ember egyszer életében megtanul, azt nem felejti el. 
Én sem felejtettem el korcsolyázni!!! Kicsit fájt a lábam az első körök után, de nem adtam fel! 
Nagyon jó volt a hangulat, szólt a zene és mivel keddi este volt, ezért túl sokan sem voltak. 
Lehetett "mozogni" a jégen. Jól telt! Bátorság Mindenkinek, aki több éve nem volt kint a jégen,
csatolja lábacskáira a korcsolyákat és bízzon Önmagába: csúszni fog a jég!
Üdvözlettel: M.T.E.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

kézilabdás írta:


> Szia alberth!
> 
> Ne sértődj meg a kérdésért!Milyen szinten üzted a súlyemelést?A doppinggal milyen viszonyban voltál?


Tiszántúl-területi bajnok voltam ifiben. Az országos bajnokot nyomásban magasan legyőztem. Sajnos eltörölték, pedig erősségem volt.
Nemhogy doppingot, de még anabolitikus szereket sem használtam, csak normális táplálkozásban volt részem.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

Épp a dopping és az anabolitika miatt hagytam abba, mert egyre nehezebb volt lépést tartani a vegyszerevőkkel. Én pedig nem terheltem vele a szervezetem. Nincs is emiatt problémám ma sem...


----------



## tomeeeboy (2006 December 26)

HAhó mindenki!

Az én kedvenc sportom a kézilabda. Nagyon szeretem főleg a magyar csapatokat. Kedvencem a Fotex veszprém. Régebben én is kéziztem de sérülés miatt abba kellett hagynom. Azóta is álélandóan nézem és drukkolok a magyaroknak. Most is ezerrel szurkoltam a magyar női csapatnak de sajnos nem sikerült a nagy brívúr. Pedig nagyon jó lett volna. Remélem sokan vannak így.


----------



## casillas (2006 December 28)

én is nagyon sok sportot szeretek: foci, kézilabda, tenisz, amerikai foci, majdnem minden labdajátékot 
de az atlétikát is megnézem, ha van


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

Minden sportot szívesen nézek a képernyőn. Sajnos asztaliteniszre nagyon kevész időt szánnak, pedig az egyik kedvencem. Én is szeretek pinpongozni...


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Február 3)

Én is szeretek mindenféle sportot. A szívemhez a legközelebb mégis a kézilabda, az úszás, és a műkorcsolya.
Igaz én nem igazán kedvelem a súlyemelést és a birkózást, de ha van magyar érdekeltség, akkor megnézem.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 3)

Barátaim!
Február 4.-e, magyar idő szerint február 5.-e 0:30 perc:XLI. Superbowl
a Miami Dolphins Stadiumból!
A csata párosítása: Indianapolis Colts-Chicago Bears!
Amerikai TV: CBS, magyar TV: Sport1.
Esélylatolgatásokat kérek!
És azt, hogy látogassátok az nfl.hu nevű oldalt és regisztráljatok!
Üdvözlettel Krojf az nfl.hu-ról.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 6)

Krojf, őszintén be kell vallanom, hogy imádom a sportot, főleg a focit, de ehhez a sporthoz nem értek. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy nem igen csigázott fel, hogy ki nyeri, hisz egyiket sem ismerem. Maga a játék is elég érthetetlen. Persze, persze számomra - mielőtt mérges lennél, mert ezek szerint téged érdekel a téma.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 6)

Nekem ez a sport a petangra hasonlit, vagy talán mégjobban a curlingra, csak az jégen megy


----------



## Juju (2007 Február 8)

Sziasztok! Van itt valaki aki ritmikus (sport) gimnasztikázik? Vagy űzte eme sportot korábban?  Juju


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 9)

Lampard, samsongabi és Juju!
Ugye Lampard koma említettem a hsz.-emben az nfl.hu-t.
Kattints oda, majd ezután keresd meg a szabályokat, olvasd el őket,
majd pedig ezév szeptemberétől nézzed a játékot a Sport1-2 nevű 
magyar adón, vagy a CBS-en, hétfőnként az ESPN-en az MNF-közvetítéseket,
vagy még a FOX adásait is nyomon követheted!
Petanq, curling?
Rettentő messze érzem őket az amerikai futballtól, de lelked rajta.
Rsg? Sajnos férfi vagyok és mint ilyen, nem jutottam a művészi
torna akadémiai fokozatáig.
Remélem, nem baj, hogy ennyire pallérozatlan vagyok!
Reméli ezerrel Krojf.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 9)

Krojf,

igazad van - bocs, nem jol olvastam el azt a hozzászólásodat amit a superbowl döntőről írtál...
én csak azt láttam, hogy bowl ) és ebből nekem a bowls jutott rögtön az eszembe, mert épp aznap láttam egy picit belőle az eurosporton.


----------



## aliens (2007 Február 22)

Szerintem jo


----------



## frill (2007 Március 1)

Kedves sportolók!

Tud valaki híres kanadai sportolókról, vagy olyan magyarról, aki híres sportolóként kanadában élte le az életét. Talán a magyar sajtót is érdekelheti!

Üdv!


----------



## frill (2007 Március 1)

Ugyan nem éppen ebben a fórumban van helye, de mégiscsak sport:
Olyan mint az úttörő:ahol tud segít.
(Hajdú B. István)
Mindjárt vége a negyedik harmadnak.
(Knézy Jenő)
Y.X. csak 165 centi, de három gyereke van...
(Dávid Sándor)
A képen a dán kapitány. Szereti a vörösbort és az unokáját.
(Knézy Jenő)
Davids elment megkeresni a lábát.
(Hajdú B. István)
Amióta én vagyok a Fradi edzője...
(Torgyán József)
Első perc, még mindig nincs gól.
(Vitray Tamás)
Te Szabolcs, és tudtál hárítani a gól előtt?
(Rokob Péter)
Fantasztikus milyen gyors: 2 méter hátrányból 5 méter alatt 3 méter előnyt szerzett.
(Knézy Jenő)
A pálya nem esik messze a stadiontól.
(Szőnyi)


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 4)

frill, szellemesek ezek a mondatok, jót derültem rajta. 
A kanadai sportolókról én Magyarországról annyit tudok, hogy néhány éve Frei Tamás műsorában azt hiszem Kanadából volt egy műsor, ahol a Budai testvéreket mutatta be, akik vagy kajakoznak, vagy kenuznak. Szégyellem magam, de nem tudom biztosan melyik sportot űzik. Arra emlékszem, hogy arról volt szó a műsorban, hogy sokkal több gonddal kell megküzdeni egy ottani sportolónak, mert ott ők alig kapnak állami támogatást, míg Magyarországon lényegesen többet szán az állam az olimpiai sportágak támogatására.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 15)

*A búvárkodás szerelmesei*

<table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr style="height: 20px;"><td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15px;"> <td></td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td style="width: 100px;">




</td> <td style="width: 10px;"> 
</td><td style="vertical-align: top; width: 570px;" class="leadszoveg">Vajon szoktak-e gondolkodni azon a búvárkodás szerelmesei, amikor alámerülnek a kéklő habokba, gyönyörködnek a színpompás korallokban és tengeri élőlényekben, hogyan is kezdődött ez az egyre népszerűbb sport és szabadidős elfoglaltsága? Szinte hihetetlen, hogy több ezer évvel ezelőtt már foglalkoztatta az embereket a víz alatti úszás ilyen formája.</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 10px;"> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cikkszoveg"> Fennmaradt egy asszír dombormű, amin jól látszik, hogy levegővel töltött zsákokkal keltek át az Eufráteszen i.e. 885-ben. Az első hitelesnek tekinthető búvárúszás leírása Hérodotosztól származik, aki egy Szküllisz nevű búvár történetét jegyezte le, akit Xerxesz perzsa király bízott meg víz alatti kincsek felkutatásával az i.e. V. században. Ebből is látszik, hogy nemcsak a vadászszenvedély vezérelte az embert e veszélyes újdonság kipróbálására, hanem a kincskeresésé, majd később katonai célok is. Így Nagy Sándor, aki azért alkalmazott búvárokat, hogy az ellenség által felállított víz alatti akadályokat eltávolítsa Türosz kikötőjében. 




2000 évvel ezelőtt már olyan elterjedt és fontos munka volt, hogy a búvárok fizetését törvény szabályozta a merülés mélységétől függően. Pontos leírás maradt fenn arról is, hogyan történt a búvárkodás. Akkoriban a merüléshez vissza kellett tartani a lélegzetet. A felkészülés már gyerekkorban elkezdődött. Segédeszközként lapos követ használtak merülősúlyként, ami egyúttal a kormányzást segítette. A derékra kötött kötéllel pedig 25-30 méterről is könnyen felhúzták a búvárt, ha elvégezte a feladatát. Az emberi tüdő kapacitása azonban véges, előbb-utóbb technikai eszközök feltalálása és használata is szükséges volt. 

Nekünk, magyaroknak is van híres búvárunk. Az, hogy valóban élt-e Búvár Kund, nem tudjuk biztosan, de a legenda nagyon szép. Magyarországot 1051-ben megtámadta III. Henrik, német-római császár. Hajóhadai hosszan ostromolták Pozsonyt. Ekkor I. András magyar király a seregében szolgáló Zotmund nevű katonáját megbízta a hajók elsüllyesztésével. A Képes Krónika 300 évvel később így számolt be a történtekről: Ekkor a várbéli magyarok találtak egy Zothmund nevű, úszni igen jól tudó férfit, akit elküldtek az éj csendjében a császár hajóihoz. A víz alatt jutott oda, megfúrta az összes hajót, és ezek hirtelen megteltek vízze� Történelmi tény, hogy a császár hajói valóban váratlanul elsüllyedtek, utánpótlása megszűnt, és kénytelen volt kivonulni Magyarországról. 

Természetesen Leonardo da Vinci is foglalkozott a búvárkodás műszaki megoldásával. Az alapötletet a gyöngyhalászok adták, akik bőrből készült, gyűrűs ruhát használtak, búvárszemüveget, vértet, aminek kiálló szögei megvédték az embert a nagy halaktól. A Leonardo által elképzelt búvárruha és lélegző készülék nagyon is hasonlít a maihoz, mindezt megálmodva 500 évvel ezelőtt.

Nagy előrelépést jelentett a megoldás felé a XVI. század közepén egy új találmány: a búvárharang, vagyis egy függőlegesen lesüllyesztett harang melynek a belsejében a levegő megmaradt. Ezt fejlesztették a későbbiekben úgy, hogy a levegő utánpótlásáról is gondoskodtak. Bár egyre hosszabb ideig tudtak így a búvárok a mélyben maradni, változatlanul gond volt, hogy nem tudták kormányozni magukat, a levegő folyamatos biztosítása is megoldatlan volt, és további mélységeket szerettek volna meghódítani. 

A XIX. század első évtizedei gyors fejlődést hoztak: új öltözék, ami védett a hideg ellen, sisak és vízhatlan hosszú kabát, majd teljes ruha, néhány évtizeddel később pedig a levegőadagolós légzőkészülék. A XIX. század végén már 6-7 órát is tudtak a víz alatt, akár 18-21 méter mélységben is dolgozni. Hamarosan megoldódott a dekompressziós betegség elkerülése is, de 40 méter alatt bekövetkezett egy újabb, a mélységi mámor néven ismertté vált tünetegyüttes. Minden bizonnyal sokan látták Luc Besson, A nagy kékség című filmjét, ami sokakat megnyert a búvárkodás mámorító élvezetének. 

Természetesen a hobbi vagy amatőr búvárokat a mélység titkai vonzzák, s ahhoz, hogy lássák a víz alatti rejtett világot, nemcsak technikailag kitűnő felszerelés szükséges, hanem felkészültség, felelősségérzet is, a vizek pontos ismeretet, számtalan előírás és szabály. Az nyilvánvaló, hogy a búvárruha, a technikai eszközök és a számtalan kiegészítő rendkívül fontos a biztonságos merüléshez. Azt azonban már kevesebben tudhatják, hogy a víz alatti üzenetváltáshoz el kell sajátítani bizonyos kézjeleket. Ezek egy része a földön is egyértelmű, mások speciálisan fejezik ki a veszélyt, a levegőhiányt, a különböző utasításokat.

Különösen a kezdő búvárok hajlamosak arra, hogy a látvány elvonja a figyelmüket, s így könnyen eltévednek a víz alatt. A búvárnak mindig tisztában kell lennie azzal, hol tartózkodik, különösen akkor, ha rosszak a látási viszonyok, vagy gyorsan megváltozik a víz alatti világ, a hullámok játéka. A búvárbalesetek szinte mindegyikét emberi felelőtlenség okozza. Az előírások be nem tartása, rossz egészségügyi állapot, a vízi világ elégtelen ismerete mind-mind oka lehet a szomorú történeteknek.

A víz alatti kalandozások egyre több embert vonzanak. Sokuk példaképe Jacques-Yves Cousteau, oceanográfus. A markáns arcú, szikár kapitány nemcsak Franciaország egyik legnépszerűbb embere volt, de ismerték és nagyra becsülték az egész világon. Polihisztor volt, aki a tengerkutatásai során mérnökökkel, kutatókkal, búvárokkal együttműködve valósította meg számtalan zseniális ötletét, találmányát. Még 1936-ban kezdett el búvárkodni, és egy életre szerelmese lett a víz alatti világnak. 1942-ben forgatta első kisfilmjét, amelyet további 120 követett, elsősorban a televíziók számára. 1943-ban született első nagy felfedezése, az automatikus működésű sűrítettlevegős könnyűbúvár légzőkészülék, amely elterjedt az egész világon. Számtalan különleges szerkezet következett: merülő csészealjak, mélytengeri fényképezőgép, úszó laboratórium. 1950-ben korvettkapitányi rangban leszerelt a haditengerészettől, innen a kapitány elnevezés, egy angol mecénás önzetlen adományaként megkapta a Calypso hajót. Azt követően e legendássá vált kutatóhajón töltötte élete közel egyharmadát, többéves expedíciókon járva be a világ tengereit. Az óceánok élővilágának kutatása és megörökítése mellett foglalkozott a tenger alatti régészettel, az utolsó évtizedeit elsősorban a környezet védelemnek szentelte. 1997-ben 87 éves korában tért meg a csend világába, ahogyan a cannesi nagydíjas dokumentumfilmje nevezte élete fő színterét, a tengert. 

Elbűvölő világ, lélegzetelállító látvány, páratlan színkavalkád a búvárkodás szerelmesei így nevezik természet csodáit. Aki már egyszer látta a víz alatti világ gyönyörűségeit, gazdagságát, az ott élő állatok játékosságát, a színpompás és buja tengeri növényvilágot, az örökké vissza fog vágyni. Nemcsak a látottak miatt, hanem azért is, mert a lemerülő ember lelke kitisztul, teste-szelleme felfrissül.
Forrás: *www.ferfiegeszsegor.hu*​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 15)

*Az örök foci - amihez mindenki ért.*

<table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr style="height: 20px;"><td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15px;"> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td style="width: 100px;">



</td> <td style="width: 10px;"> 
</td><td style="vertical-align: top; width: 570px;" class="leadszoveg">A gyerekek 99%-a focista akar lenni, aztán sörhasú felnőttként rekedtre kiabálja magát a futballpálya nézőteréről. A legelőkelőbb férfitársaságban is előbb-utóbb téma lesz a labdarúgás, nálunk évtizedek óta találgatják, miért rossz a magyar foci. Először i.e. 2000 körül található említés a labdarúgásról - Kínában. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 10px;"> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cikkszoveg">



Állítólag a császár úgy erősítette a katonái lábizmát, hogy kőlabdával játszatta őket. Valójában a gyalogos katonák kiképzésében a gyorsaság, az ügyesség és a találékonyság fejlesztésére szolgáló kiegészítő mozgás volt a csu-küh, szó szerint rúgni labdát. Meghatározott területű játéktér közepére, egymástól 4 méter távolságra két, szintén 4 méter magas bambuszrudat szúrtak, közéjük hálót feszítettek. A háló felső részébe pedig egy 60 cm átmérőjű nyílást vágtak. Ez volt a kapu. A labdát a hálókét oldaláról rúgással és öklözéssel továbbították egymásnak. Lehetett fejjel, háttal és mellel is érinteni, de nyitott tenyérrel nem. Magát a labdát nyolc bőrdarabból varrták össze, tollal és szőrrel tömték ki. Kínai mintára Japánban is megjelent e sport őse kemari néven kb. 1400 évvel ezelőtt. Bár jelentős különbség, hogy itt kultikus szerepet játszott, kezdetben csak a főnemesség kiváltsága volt a játék, majd a miniszteri rangú hivatalnokok is részt vehettek benne. 

A szabályok szerint 4-6 játékos kimonóban körbeállt a pályán, a feladat az volt, hogy a labdát lábbal minél tovább a levegőben tartsák. A görögöknél és a rómaiaknál is találunk utalásokat labdajátékokra, ez utóbbiak egy harpastum nevű játékot játszottak, ami a mai rögbi elődje lehetett, s így rokona s labdarúgásnak. 

Évszázadokkal ezelőtt az angolok a dánok feletti győzelmet úgy ünnepelték, hogy egy legyőzött ellenfél fejével játszottak. Van miből meríteniük a mai angol szurkolóknak. Angliában már a XI. században játszották a football-t. A ma gólra menő tömegsporttá modernizálódott népszerű játék eredete rontásűző mágia pogány szokásaiban gyökerezett. A rítus lényegét az a hiedelem képezte, hogy egy-egy meghatározott télutói vagy tavaszi napon a különféle megrontásból származó veszedelmeket el lehet távolítani, ha azokat megfelelő szertartás közepette egy bőrbatyuba (bendőbe) gyömöszölik és kirugdossák a faluból. Ezért készített labdákat a farsang végén vagy a virágvasárnapi mise után a falvak apraja-nagyja, s kergette a település határáig. 




Természetesen ott már várták őket a hasonlóképpen gondolkodó szomszéd község lakói. S az így kialakult ádáz tusában az volt a tét, hogy a labdában megtestesült gonoszságot földjükről minél távolabbra juttassák. A résztvevők személyes buzgalmát az a feltételezés sarkallta, hogy aki a legtöbbet árt a labdának, azt elkerüli a baj, a betegség. Egy idő után már kapura játszottak, vagyis a város piacteréről messzebb lévő terek voltak a célpontok, vagyis a kapuk.

1175-ből fennmaradt egy krónika, ami megörökítette a londoni ifjúság egyik kedvelt játékát: a diákok és a kézműves-legények első egymás elleni labdarúgó viadalát. Szabályok alig voltak, a korpával vagy szalmával töltött labdát lehetett ütni, rúgni, gurítani, és cipelni. A mérkőzés nem gólokért, hanem a labda bizonyos határvonalon túlra juttatásáért folyt. A játékosság mellet a küzdelem is fontos volt, a tömegdulakodások komoly veszéllyel jártak. Erre már születtek tilalmak Londonon kívül Nürnbergben, Párizsban is, amellyel az elöljárók a játékosok buzgalmát mérsékelni igyekeztek. A XIV. század elején Angliában és Franciaországban is betiltották a játékot durvasága miatt, gyakran nevezték ördögi mulatságnak, büntetésként pedig börtönnel fenyegették a futballozókat.

A XIII. században a grúz hegyi falvak lakói körében nagy népszerűségnek örvendett egy lelo-burti nevű játék, amely elnevezés megőrizte a határ- labdázás kifejezést (lelo=határvonal, burti=labda). A nyugat-európaiak babonás hiedelemvilágával összefonódó tömeg-futball játékkal ellentétben a lelo-burti inkább a zsákmányszerzés szelídített változatásból nyerte eredetét. 

A labdajáték továbbfejlesztése az olasz reneszánszhoz kötődik. A XIV. század elején Firenzében már körülhatárolt városi pályán zajlott a calcio, mérkőzésvezető irányította, és igazi csapatjáték volt, 27 főből állt egy-egy csapat: voltak csatárok, fedezet, védők és kapus. A győzelmet az a fél szerezte meg, amelyik a másik csapat várát jelképező sátorba több labdát lőtt be. 1555-ben jelent meg az első olyan mű, amely ismertette a játékot, egészségügyi és pedagógiai vonatkozásait elemezte, valamint a játékszabályokat foglalta össze. Érdemes lenne ma is kötelező olvasmánnyá tenni, mivel máig érvényes kijelentések állnak benne: akik jó labdajátékos hírnévre vágyakoznak, egész évben változatos tartalmú és intenzitású edzésmunkát kell végezniük. Évszakokra bontotta a felkészülést, nyárra például kiegészítő mozgásként az úszást, őszre a lovaglást, télire a birkózást javasolta. 

Angliában - minden tiltás és büntetés ellenére - a XVI. században virágzott a labdarúgás. Kezdetben nem voltak szabályok, nem volt bíró, a játék inkább szilaj duhajkodás volt, később azonban határozott figyelmeztetés kellett ahhoz, hogy némi előírást elfogadjanak a játékosok. Még két évszázaddal később is a gyerekek rossz környezetéből fakadó renitenskedései közé sorolták. Népszerűsége azonban folyamatosan nőtt, így Cambridge diákjai 1846-ban (ők már 11 fővel vonultak a pályára) határozatba foglalták, hogy ragaszkodnak a tisztán lábbal játszott football ősi hagyományaihoz. Ebben az időben alakultak az olyan iskolai alkalmi társaságok, amelyek játéka már a mai labdarúgáshoz hasonlított. Még néhány év, és a sheffieldi college-ban végzett fiatalok megalakították az első labdarúgó-egyesületet. Ők voltak azok is, akik 1866-ban London ellen első ízben játszottak válogatott mérkőzést. A korábbi szabályok tovább bővültek, a századfordulóra kialakult a napjainkig érvényes hivatalos játékszabály-rendszer alapja. 




A futballt a britek terjesztették el a világon. Tengerészek, katonák, kereskedők, mérnökök magukkal vitték kedvenc sportjukat, és ahol labdát láttak, azonnal játszani kezdtek, bevonva az őslakosokat is.

Magyarországon a labdarúgás hosszabb ideje virágzik, mint sok más európai országban. 1879-ből maradt fenn egy tankönyv, ami először említi a futballt, vagyis az angol rúgósdit. Az első írásosos utalás 1893-ből származik. A főgimnázium tornatanára Londonból hozatta az első labdát, más értesülések szerint egy Angliában végzett magyar diák hozta haza magával. Mindaddig kézzel játszották, amíg le nem fordították magyarra a szabálygyűjteményt, amiből kiderült, hogy a labdát rúgni kell. Alig egy évvel később már nézői is voltak a budai fiú gimnázium mérkőzéseinek. Az első összecsapás állítólag alig negyed óráig tartott, mert addigra többen eltörték a lábukat. Két évvel később már a Berlinben vásárolt dresszekben játszottak, s hamarosan megalakultak a hivatalos klubok is, ahol kezdetben két angol úriember is rúgta a labdát. A XX. század elején már bajnokságokat szerveztek, akkoriban az MTK és az FTC voltak felváltva a bajnokok. A Magyar Kupa sporttörténeti első mérkőzésre 1909 novemberében került sor. A stadionok megépülése is lehetővé tette, hogy egyre többe látogassák a mérkőzéseket, a pesti kispolgárok számára kellemes időtöltés volt a vasárnapi futball-meccs. A 20-as években már külföldi mérkőzéseket is játszottak, sorra nyerve azokat. Dél-Amerikától Genfig mindenütt győztek. 

1950-ben indult a legendás Aranycsapat sikersorozata. 1953. novmeber 25-én a labdarúgás szentélyében, a híres Wembley Stadionban kerül sor az angol-magyar találkozóra, az évszázad mérkőzésére. A 6:3-as győzelem után a vesztes angol játékosok átölelve gratuláltak a magyaroknak, a százezres tömeg pedig tapsviharral ünnepelte a magyar válogatottat. Akkor és azóta is Magyarország egyik legjobban csengő védjegye Puskás Ferenc neve. 

Puskás Öcsi apja a Kispest játékosa, később edzője lett, így magától értetődő volt, hogy fia 16 évesen már a csapat rendes tagjaként rettegésben tartotta az ellenfél kapusait lövései erejével és pontosságával. 18 éves korában lett a válogatott tagja. Kiváló képességei, taktikai bravúrjai, a bűvös bal láb alapozták meg a magyar csapat évekig tartó verhetetlenségét. A közel 80 éves, nagyszerű játékos tiszteletére nevezték el az ország legnagyobb stadionját.

És egy férfi Brazíliából, akinek a neve összeforrt a XX. századi labdarúgás történetével: Edson Arantes do Nascimento, azaz Pelé. Már tíz éves korában, 1950-ben játszani kezdett, 16 évesen válogatott volt, 17 évesen pedig világbajnok lett. A következő 20 évben a legkiválóbb labdarúgó és a legnépszerűbb sportember volt a világon. Tehetsége, sportszerűsége, egyedi technikai felkészültsége ma is sok fiatal labdarúgó palánta példaképévé teszi. 

Már a XIX. században is az emberek szerettek focit nézni, hamar a legnézettebb sporttá vált. A labdarúgást a múlt század legnagyobb részében a munkásosztály játékának tartották, annak ellenére, hogy korábban az egyetemekről, a magániskolákból került ki. Kikapcsolódást nyújtott, élvezetes látványosság volt, a hétvége fénypontja az egész heti megfeszített munka után. A férfiak sportja volt, a tribünök találkozóhellyé is váltak, a szurkolók csapatokba verődve drukkoltak kedvenceiknek. A férfiak magukkal vitték fiaikat a lelátókra, csípős humorral véleményezték a látottakat, a vendégcsapatokat pedig sportszerűen kezelték. Ez a fajta futball - kultúráltság elveszni látszik. Az elmúlt évtizedek tapasztalata sok szempontból elég rémisztő, ahogyan egyéb területeken is erőszakosabbá, vadabbá vált a viselkedés, úgy itt is számtalan kínos, méltatlan, sőt drámai esemény történt. Holott a versengés, a szép játék öröme, a tehetséges sportolok sikere újra - a szó valódi értelmében - férfias sporttá emelhetné a labdarúgást.
Forrás: *www.ferfiegeszsegor.hu*​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 15)

*Vitorlázás*

<table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr style="height: 20px;"><td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15px;"> <td></td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table style="width: 680px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td style="width: 100px;">



</td> <td style="width: 10px;"> 
</td><td style="vertical-align: top; width: 570px;" class="leadszoveg">A határtalan víz mindig is vonzotta a férfiakat. Az ismeretlen, meghódításra váró világ hajóra parancsolta a legbátrabbakat, s többnyire hősként is tértek vissza a messzi tájakról. Sokszor nemcsak a megzabolázhatatlan természeti erőket győzték le ezek a férfiak, de számtalan újítást, műszaki-technikai csodát fedeztek fel hosszú, akár évekig tartó útjaik során.</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 10px;"> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cikkszoveg">A hobbivitorlázás a modern férfiak ősi vágyát elégíti ki: uralkodnak a technika felett, fizikai erejükkel, felkészültségükkel irányítják azt, a természet törvényeit megismerve kedvtelésükre használják, miközben élvezik a környezet szépségeit. A vitorlázás - bár igen költséges sport, szabad idős elfoglaltság - a szabadságot, a természethez való visszatérést, a férfias erőpróbát jelenti sokak számára. 




A vitorlázás úttörői a polinézek voltak: évezredekkel ezelőtt fatörzsből kivájt csónakjaikon nemcsak a parti öblöket járták be, hanem kimerészkedtek a nyílt vizekre is. Ebben az időben már a kínaiak is vitorláztak dzsunkáikon. Bizonyos feltételezések szerint akár Alaszkáig is eljutottak. A vikingek is igen fejlett hajókat használtak. Egyetlen négyzet alakú vitorla segítségével már képesek voltak félszélben is vitorlázni. Szinte hihetetlen, hogy Amerikát is látták Kolumbusz előtt. Az arabok kifejlesztették a híres dhau hajókat, melyekkel rendszeresen kereskedtek az Indiai-óceánon. A Földközi-tengeren, főleg az egyiptomiak felukkákat használtak. Kezdetben kizárólag hátszélben tudtak haladni az első vitorlások, ezért ha széllel szemben akartak haladni, még mindig evezni kellett. A megoldás először keleten született meg, a kínai dzsunkákat gyékényből készült vitorlákkal szerelték fel. Ezeket ún. merevítőlécekkel erősítették meg, majd kötelekkel szabályozták a vitorla formáját. Ez a felfedezés tette lehetővé, hogy ki tudták használni a szél erejét, és szinte repültek a habokon. Hasonló módszert alkalmaztak az arab- vagy latinvitorlák is. A széllel szembeni előre jutást évszázadokon keresztül fejlesztették. A XV. századi spanyol és portugál felfedezők főleg keresztvitorlákat használtak, melyeket a szél irányának megfelelő szögben forgattak. De ez sem volt tökéletes megoldás, ezért a korai világjáró európai hajósok a kereskedelmi útvonalat az általános időjárási rendszerekhez igazították. A hosszvitorlázás áttörést jelentett a szél felé való vitorlázásban. 

Hosszú századokon át a tengeri kereskedelem volt az összekötő kapocs a földrajzilag is távoli kultúrák között. Az új földrészek felfedezése, a világ megismerése lehetetlen lett volna a vitorlázás, a hajózás folyamatos fejlődése nélkül. Miközben - mintegy mellékesen - számtalan dolgot fedeztek fel, egyebek mellett a térképészet, az időjárás változásainak megfigyelése, a pontos navigáció, az egészséget óvó táplálkozás rohamos fejlődésnek indult. 

Kedvtelésből már igen korán vitorláztak az emberek. A jacht szó valószínűleg Hollandiából származik, a mai változat elődje a jaght, ami vadászatot jelent. A kezdeti vízi alkalmatosságok a nagy tengerjáró hajók kisebb változatai voltak, és a mai fogalmaink szerint meglehetősen nagyok.

II. Károly angol uralkodó volt az első, aki sportként is tekintett a vitorlázásra.
A fiatal Károly herceget Hollandiába száműzték, majd amikor 1660-ban végleg hazatérhetett Angliába, a hollandok búcsúzóul egy jachttal lepték meg. Testvérével gyakran versenyeztek egymással, az udvar nagy örömére. A tehetősebb emberek a XVIII. században kezdtek saját örömükre vitorlázni. Ezeket a hajókat, vitorlázatuktól függetlenül, egyöntetűen jachtnak nevezték. Eredetileg vízen tartott fényűző ünnepi ceremóniák szereplői voltak. Talán emiatt gondolják sokan még ma is arisztokratikus sportnak a vitorlázást. 

Írországban már 1720-ból maradtak írásos feljegyzések, sőt már jacht klubok is léteztek. Angliában 1775-ben alapították meg az első jachtklubot, melynek tagjai 100 évvel később már rendszeresen szerveztek vitorlásversenyeket a Temzén. 

A hollandok, majd a britek dolgoztak sokat azért, hogy biztonságosabb, stabilabb hajók készüljenek. A XIX. századi amerikai halász-szkúnereken már megfigyelhető, hogy milyen magas fejlettségi fokot ért el az Újvilágban a lapos, könnyű testű széles fedélzetű szállítóhajók építése. Számtalan műszaki finomítás, modern technikai újítás, vállalkozó szellemű szakemberek. és a vitorlázás szerelmesei szlup-okon, kutter-eken, yawl-okon hajózhatják a tengereket és az óceánokat.

A XX. század előtt a vitorlázás jórészt a gazdagok kiváltsága volt. A kishajóz vitorlázás azonban óriási fejlődésnek indult, így ezt a sportot is sokak számára elérhetővé tette. A jolle vonzotta legjobban a vízre vágyókat, viszonylagos olcsóságuk és könnyű irányíthatóságuk miatt is. Hamarosan már versenyeket is szerveztek a számukra. A hosszú tengeri utazások egyre elterjedtebbé váltak, így elkezdődött a jachttal végrehajtott egyszemélyes földkörüli vitorlázás időszaka is. Joshua Slocum, kanadai hajóskapitány, egyben nagyszerű sportember volt az, aki egyedül vitorlázta körül a földet 1895-ben. Számos követője akadt, többek között Fa Nándor, aki egyedül, első magyarként kerülte meg a Földet. Előtte mintegy bevezetőként 1981-84 között Gál Józseffel megépítették a Szent Jupát nevű vitorlás hajót, majd a következő évben elindultak 717 napos, 70 ezer km-es útjukra. 1991-ben a szóló-földkerülő versenyen, ahol 11. lett, Fa Nándor kapta a Spirit of the BOC Challenge Award különdíjat. Végre elérkezett a legnagyobb kihívás, a Vendée Globe, az egyszemélyes non-stop földkerülő verseny. A legnagyobb megpróbáltatás a déli félteke óceánjainak hajózása, félelmetes és óriási szelekkel, jéghegyekkel. 1992-ben indult, és 128 nap után, már 1993-ban ért célba a legjobbak között, 5. lett a világ legnehezebbnek tartott vitorlás versenyén. Ez a nagyszerű sportteljesítmény is azt bizonyítja: a gyerekkori álmok a férfi megvalósult büszkeségévé válhatnak, csak kitartás, kockázatvállalás, önbizalom, tettrekészség, bátorság, vagyis igaz férfiasság kell hozzá. Érdekesség persze, hogy egyre több nő is részt vesz vitorlás versenyeken, és kiváló eredményeket érnek el.

A mai vitorlások bizonyos szempontból ugyanúgy fejlődtek, mint az egyéb technikai sportok eszközei: minél könnyebbek, minél több erő van bennük, annál gyorsabbak. A modern hajók azonban nemcsak könnyebbek, hanem szélesebbek, testük vonala laposabb, így stabilabbak is. 

A vitorlázás olyan sport, amelyben bárki kiélheti hajós vágyait. A vágyaktól függ, hogy csak alaptudást szerez valaki, ami elég ahhoz, hogy szórakozásból vitorlázzon bárki is, vagy elmélyült szaktudásra törekszik, hogy akár versenyeken is indulhasson. A vitorlázás egyik vonzereje, hogy már gyermekkorban, akár nyolc évesen elkezdhető, aztán egyre komolyabb és technikásabb gépekre szállhat, majd hatvan évesen is kormányozhat akár egy tengeri versenyhajót is. 

Milyen a jó hajós? Aki csak a partról nézi a vitorlázókat, nem biztos, hogy tudja, komoly fizikai és szellemi felkészültségre van szükség egy kellemes és biztonságos hajókázáshoz is. Kiválóan kell ismerni - többek között - a hajó felépítését, működését, a navigációhoz szükséges eszközöket, a tengeri térképek használatát, tudni kell elemezni az időjárás-jelentés és a hirtelen időváltozást. Természetesen ma már rendkívül korszerű technika áll a hajósok rendelkezésére, de mint minden ember alkotta eszköz, ezek is elromolhatnak. S akkor maradnak az ősi tájékozódási eszközök. Rendkívül fontos, hogy a hajós maga is alkalmassá váljon a nem mindennapi feladatra. A vitorlázó gyors helyzetfelismerő, a bonyolult manővereket is könnyedén hajtja végre, pontosan és egyértelműen irányítja a legénységet. Jól ismeri és alkalmazza a vízi közlekedés szabályait, precíz egészségügyi ismeretei akár életet is menthetnek, vészhelyzetben higgadtan és körültekintően dönt.

Ahhoz, hogy valaki jó vitorlázó legyen, a kezdetektől fogva észben kell tartania azt az alapszabályt, hogy mindig önállóságra kell törekednie. Az igazi hajós mindig előre gondolkodik, elébe megy a problémáknak, és meg is oldja azokat. 

Egyre többen merészkednek ki túrázni a tengerekre és az óceánokra. Felejthetetlen utak, emlékezetes látnivalók, hihetetlen kalandokat élhetnek meg jachtjaikon a vállalkozó szelleműek. Híres párosok, köztük a máig népszerű Hiscock házaspár adta meg írásaikkal a végső lökést a tengerre vágyó embereknek, hogy bátran, de felkészülten induljanak el túravitorlás körútjaikra. Ők voltak azok, akik az amatőr vitorlázók sokaságának adtak bátorítást, bárki részese lehet annak a misztériumnak, amit a végtelen vizek kínálnak az embereknek. 

A vitorlás hajó - szerelmesei szerint - szinte tökéletes szerkezet. Az ember a megzabolázhatatlannak tűnő természetet, a szelet és a víz erejét használja fel arra, hogy szellemi és fizikai kiválóságát érezze és élvezze.
Forrás: *www.ferfiegeszsegor.hu*​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tomas16 (2007 Március 15)

....tisztelet emlékének, tisztelet a lenagyobbnak!


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*T-Mobile- LG Mobile 39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny*

Az idei T-Mobile- LG Mobile 39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny rajtja július 6-án, pénteken délelőtt 9.00-kor lesz a Balatonfüredi móló előtti vízterületen - ez a legnépszerűbb, a legizgalmasabb, a leghosszabb távú és a legrégebbi tókerülő vitorlásverseny a Balatonon. 
A verseny sajtótájékoztatóján - június 28-án az Operház impozáns Székely Bertalan termében, Wossala György (MVSZ társelnöke), Kerekes Kázmér (MVSZ főtitkár), Varga Kornélia (T-Mobile), Nagy Zsolt, Sidló Noémi (LG Mobile) és Pártay Lucia (eumet) tájékoztatta a sajtó képviselőit az idei verseny részleteiről, újdonságairól.
2007-ben a szabályok szerint egytestű, trapéz nélküli - azaz a hagyományos tervezési elveknek megfelelő hajók indulhatnak. A szigorú szabályok adta lehetőségek minél jobb kihasználása meglódította a hazai hajóépítők, vitorlázók fantáziáját: talán soha nem volt ilyen kiegyensúlyozott az élmezőny.
A Kékszalag verseny hangulatát idén a legfiatalabbak is átélhetik - az ifjúságiak számára csütörtökön megrendezésre kerül a Kékpántlika verseny a füredi öbölben.
A Kékszalag az idén nyit a nagyközönség, a nyaralók, a sportszerető közönség felé. 
A verseny legfontosabb eseményei nem zárt kikötőkben, hanem a balatonfüredi mólón és környékén lesznek. A rajt, a verseny, a célba futás legizgalmasabb pillanatait bárki átélheti - a versenyt kísérő Kékszalag fesztivál egyéb közönségcsalogató programjai mellett.
A Kékszalag a legrégebbi, legnagyobb hagyományokkal rendelkező, valamint a leghosszabb távú tókerülő verseny Európában. 1934-ben rendezték meg először, a tengeri sebességi versenyek mintájára.
A nagyhajós távverseny a Balatonfüred - Balatonkenese - Siófok - Keszthely - Tihany -Balatonfüred útvonalon zajlik minden évben. A verseny hossza légvonalban: 145 km. 
A versenyen résztvevő hajók száma évről évre rekordokat dönt: 2005-ben 432 vitorlás indult, 2006-ban 479 hajó, közel 2500 versenyzővel állt a rajthoz. Elképzelhető, hogy az idén eléri a félezret az induló vitorláshajók száma.
Bár a verseny nem időre megy - tehát időeredményétől függetlenül, a Balatont leggyorsabban megkerülő vitorlás lesz az abszolút első - mégis minden évben ott lebeg a versenyzők előtt az érvényes Kékszalag időrekord megdöntése is. 1955-ben 10 óra 40 perces időt futott a Nemere II. nevű 75-ös cirkáló, Németh Istvánnal a kormánynál.

*KÉKSZALAG - EGY IGAZI KIHÍVÁS*

A verseny páratlan sikerét, az évről-évre növekvő érdeklődést már sokan próbálták megmagyarázni. A titok talán abban rejlik, hogy sokféle ambíciónak, igénynek megfelel ez az esemény.
Az élen vitorlázóknak, a magyar vitorlássport legkiemelkedőbb személyiségeinek lehetőség arra, hogy megmutassák - ők a legjobbak. Az abszolút elsőségen túl a 22 induló hajóosztályon belül is hirdetnek győztest, a csoportokon belül is roppant kiélezett és izgalmas a küzdelem.
Megannyi túravitorlázó csak ezen az egy versenyen indul el egész évben. Számukra a Balaton megkerülése, a verseny érvényes befejezése a vitorlásidény legnagyobb kihívása. 
Sok hajó két napnál is több időt tölt vízen, a legénység a családból, a barátokból áll, számukra felejthetetlen élmény a Kékszalag.
A támogatók számára a vitorlázás, ez az exkluzív sport páratlan lehetőség, különösen az év legnagyobb médiaérdeklődésével kísért versenyén.
Az új iránt fogékony, a sportot arculatukba illesztő, színvonalas ügyfélkört elérni kívánó cégek lógói és nevei is feltűnnek a hajókon. Magyarország legnagyobb mobilszolgáltatója a T-Mobile hosszú évek óta a Kékszalag támogatója. 
Idén főtámogatóként csatlakozott hozzá az LG Mobile is. Az LG az elektronikai, informatikai és kommunikációs termékek egyik legnagyobb technológiai innovátora. A multinacionális vállalat 2002 óta nagy hangsúlyt fektet mobilüzletágának fejlesztésébe és kiemelkedő sportesemények támogatásába. Az LG Mobile támogatott sporteseményeivel idén földön, vizen és levegőben is megtalálható lesz. Az LG Mobile mottója, hogy a legújabb, leginnovatívabb mobiltechnológia biztosítja a kapcsolatot a világ minden részével. 
A Kékszalag másik főtámogatója, a T-Mobile természetesen kihasználja saját lehetőségeit. A verseny állásáról percre kész híradás olvasható a t-zones WAP-on, az időjárás változásról, az esetleges viharveszélyről pedig kör SMS-ben értesítik a résztvevő hajók kormányosait.
A sporton kívül társasági, üzleti esemény is a Kékszalag. 
Idén pedig a Kékszalag fesztivál a nagyközönséghez is eljuttatja a verseny élményét, a Kékpántlika ifjúsági verseny pedig már a jövő Kékszalagjainak a sztárjaira gondol.
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu

*Csatolok néhány képet a 2005.07.23-án merendezett Kékszalag vitorlásversenyről.​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny - ESÉLYLATOLGATÁS*

*AXA-BROKERNET*

Litkey Farkas kormányos, címvédő, hatszoros Kékszalag győztes: "Néhány helyen változtatunk csak - igaz, nem apróságokat. Kap a hajó egy másfél méterrel hosszabb karbon árbocot, ami a Pauger műhelyben készül. 
Ehhez persze több új vitorla is kell. Megszélesítettük a hajót - a szabályok lehetőségeit kihasználva - öt méteresre. Gyenese Balázs lesz mellettem a taktikus. Az esélyekről idén elég nehéz beszélni. 
A Sopi (Soponyai Géza) új hajóját és a Király Zsolt-féle hajót még nem láttuk, de úgy érzem, gyengébb szélben van ellenünk esélyük. Mi allround hajó vagyunk. Ha valaki kockáztat, és flautéra készülve nem rak fel elég tőkesúlyt, akkor az ellen nehéz bármit is tenni." Kiérlelt technika, tapasztalt kormányos és csapat - mindenki tőlük várja a győzelmet. Ezért lesz talán épp nekik a legnehezebb.
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny - ESÉLYLATOLGATÁS*

*DIEGO*

Ez a hajó 2005-ben, az előző nem trapézos Kékszalagon második lett - nem sokkal jött be a győztes után. Kormányosuk a többszörös magyar bajnok Rauschenberger Miklós lesz, a legénység pedig egy kifejezetten dinamikus, sportos, fiatal BYC-es csapat - 470-esekről és 49er szkiffekről verbuválódott a kemény mag. Az idei tapasztalatok alapján frissebb szélben van elsősorban esélyük - még az utolsó hetekben is rengeteget dolgozik a legénység azon, hogy gyenge szélben is gyorsítsanak a hajón. A Pannon Sails műhelyében készül számukra a Balaton talán legnagyobb ultrakönnyű bőszeles vitorlája. Ugyancsak bevált, kipróbált hajó - egy rakás győzelemre éhes fiatallal a fedélzeten. 
Sokak szerint ez a létező legjobb kombináció.
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny - ESÉLYLATOLGATÁS*

*MÉDIACONTACT-AVATAR*

Gyakorlatilag az utolsó percben lett kész Soponyai Géza új hajója. A karbon merevítésű héj és fedélzet az utolsó szögig a sebességet szolgálja. A test súlya 700 kg, alatta majdnem másfél tonna tőkesúly gondoskodik a stabilitásról. Bőszélben akár 360 m2 vitorla is felhúzható a 20 méteres árbocra. A kormányost az olimpiai bronzérmes Detre fivérek is segítik a verseny során.
A hajó előnye ugyanaz mint a hátránya: az, hogy vadonatúj, innovatív - de néhány elemében kipróbálatlan konstrukció. 
Ha minden működik, ennek a csapatnak már jár egy győzelem.
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny - ESÉLYLATOLGATÁS*

*SPONSOR WANTED*

A hajó neve is sejtetni engedi - a fűzfői Király Zsolt és csapata gazdálkodik a legkevesebb pénzből - de talán a legtöbb kreativiással. Soponyai Géza műhelyéből vettek egy üres héjat - és ezt építik be, öltöztetik fel saját lehetőségeik szerint. A csapat rendelkezésére álló trapézos Liberából átemelik az átalakított 4 szálingos 22 m magas árbocot, a vitorlázat is innen ismerős. A méretek lenyűgözőek. Az esélyes hajók között a legnagyobb vitorlafelülettel ők rendelkeznek. A hírek szerint merészen kockáztatnak majd. Azaz gyenge szélre számítva jócskán könnyítenek a két méterre merülő tőkesúlyon. Dupla vagy semmi? (Kép nélkül)
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*39. Kékszalag Nemzetközi Távolsági Vitorlásverseny*

*TOVÁBBI RÉSZLETEK*​ 
*KÉKPÁNTLIKA - a verseny ifjúsági verziója 
*
A Kékszalag "nulladik" napján, csütörtökön a Kékpántlika verseny kerül megrendezésre, a Kékszalag Junior változata, Ifjúsági és Serdülő túraverseny, 49er, 420-as osztályokban, Balatonfüred előtti vízterületen.
A verseny célja, a Kékszalag tradícióinak és a túra vitorlázás szépségeinek megismertetése az ifjú vitorlázókkal, ahol szülők, ismerősök, barátok is végig kísérhetik a verseny izgalmait, az ünnepélyes Díjkiosztó során pedig együtt örülhetnek a gyerekek sikereinek. 

*KÉKSZALAG - FESZTIVÁL*

A jól ismert vitorlás telep "kiköltözik" Balatonfüred centrumába. A verseny eseményei a nagy mólón, a Vitorlás tér kis és nagyszínpadán, valamint telepített rendezvény sátorban zajlanak. A kapcsolódó Tagore sétány pedig a rendezvény alkalmából kitelepülő kirakodó vásárosoknak ad helyet. A verseny közel két napig egyfolytában tart a vízen. 
Az érdeklődők a parton és vízen egyaránt nyomon követhetik a Kékszalag legizgalmasabb pillanatait:
- Nézőhajók indulnak a Balaton több pontjáról
- Vitorlás téren két óriás kivetítőn folyamatosan láthatóak a verseny történései

*BIZTONSÁG*

Az idei szeszélyes nyár könnyen próbára teheti a Kékszalag mezőnyét - ráadásul egy félezer hajóból álló mezőnyben nem lehet mindenki mellé mentőmotorost állítani. A verseny sajátossága, hogy azt még viharos szél esetén sem szakítják félbe. Ezért minden induló vitorláson kötelező a mobiltelefon, amelyen nem csak segítséget kérhetnek a hajósok, hanem viharveszély esetén a rendezőség SMS-ben is figyelmezteti a versenyzőket. Ajánlott felszerelés a műholdas helymeghatározó - hogy baj esetén egy-egy hajó a pontos pozícióját is közölhesse a mentőhajókkal. Új szabály, hogy bármilyen fokozatú viharjelzés esetén kötelező a mentőmellény viselése a teljes legénység számára.

Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu
*<embed src="http://index.hu/img/assets/video/playere.swf?file=/kult/bujtor" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="341" width="420">​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*Látnivaló?*

Igen, a 39. Kékszalag tókerülő vitorlás verseny igazi látványosság. Ha a sportág valamelyik hazai eseménye átütheti a médiumok nem túl szenzitív ingerküszöbét, akkor az csak a Kékszalag lehet, hiszen itt nincsenek speciális pályák, külön rajtoló keveredő osztályok. A félezres mezőnyben több mint 2000 versenyző vág neki Európa leghosszabb tókerülésének, így nem csoda, hogy a családtagok ismerősök, és az érdeklődők köre is meghaladhatja a 10000-et. Őket is ki kell szolgálni, mert ez az egész vitorlás sport megítélésének, presztízsének kulcskérdése. Ennek a körnek teljesen mindegy, hogy milyen celebritások üldögélnek az esélyes hajók fedélzetén, őket a verseny, a baráti csapat eredménye, küzdelme érdekli. 

A korábbi években hála a GPS rendszer által kínált lehetőségnek több mint 100 hajó viselt követő eszközt, vált mindenki számára „láthatóvá“, követhetővé. Idén sajnos úgy tűnik a rendezők nem tartották fontosnak az internetes tájékoztatást, mert a követést 40 hajóra korlátozták, és a szolgáltatást pályáztatás nélkül egy új, komoly referenciával nem rendelkező cégre bízták. A döntés furcsasága, hogy eddig 3 vállalkozás biztosított követést minden ellenszolgáltatás nélkül, mégsem kaptak megbízást, de még megkeresést sem, pedig a hajós referenciákon túl van köztük olyan, amelyik több mint 5000 jármű folyamatos követését biztosítja nap mint nap. 
Csak remélni tudjuk, hogy az új szereplő bár alacsonyabbra tették számára a lécet – nem veri le azt – és a 40 hajó követését kifogástalanul, elődeihez hasonlóan real time üzemmódban is képes lesz biztosítani. A kiírásban megjelenő kauciós igény új elem, ilyet eddíg senki nem kért, ugye a szolgáltatás már nem kerül pénzbe?

Az első képen: A[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]z abszolút első helyezést szerzett Brokernet-Winterthur I. (kormányos: Litkey Farkas) útvonala
A második képen: [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A J-24-es hajóosztályban 2. helyet szerzett Hedda (kormányos: Lettner Adorján) az abszolút listán 140. lett.[/FONT]



Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 7)

*Az AXA-Brokernet nyerte a Kékszalagot Litkey Farkassal a kormánynál*

Ami megtörtént tavaly, az megtörtént idén is. Litkey Farkas csapata és hajója, *az Axa-Brokernet az idei, 39. Kékszalagot is megnyerte*. A reggeli és délelőtti élénkebb szél estére leállt, de így is Libera nyerte az idei versenyt is. *Reggel 9-kor 508 hajó állt a startnál 4000 vitorlázóval*. _Összefoglaló a versenyről. _ 
Alig telik el 45 perc, az élboly máris eléri a kenesei bóját. Itt elsőként az _Axa-Brokernet_, majd az _Avatar_, majd pedig a _Diego_ fordul.
10 és 11 óra között a _Sponsor Wanted_ megelőzi a Diegót, így a harmadik helyre jön fel, az előnye viszont nem túl meggyőző, még sokáig fej-fej mellett haladnak. Jó 5-ös szél fúj, ami az elmúlt évek versenyéhez képest erős, így egyrészt talán megdőlhet a tókerülő rekord, másrészt több hajótípusnak is lehet esélye a Liberák mellett.
13 óra előtt nem sokkal hagyja el a tihanyi csövet a nyugati medence felé elsőként az _Axa-Brokernet_, utána az _Avatar_, majd a _Diego_, a _Sponsor Wanted_ tehát visszaesett a negyedik helyre.
Az élboly sorrendje marad, 16 óra után nem sokkal a keszthelyi bóját megkerüli az _Axa-Brokernet_, akik kissé elhúztak, hiszen „csak” másfél km-rel mögöttük érkezik az _Avatar_, utánuk a _Diego_, negyedik helyen a _Sirocco, majd _a többi 70-es cirkáló.
18 óra felé szép fokozatosan szinte teljesen leáll a szél, az élboly Fonyód magasságában jár. Ez a gyenge szél leginkább a _Sponsor Wanted_-nek kedvez.
Az _Avatar_ már több mint 5 km-rel van lemaradva az _Axa-Brokernet_ mögött Boglár-Öszöd vonalában, a szél kissé erősödik 10-11 km/h-ra, de úgy tűnik, ez így is kevés lesz a második helyezett Avatarnak.
20:30 után nem sokkal az első helyen álló _Axa-Brokernet_ átjött a tihanyi csövön, már nincs sok hátra....
*21:17-kor befut az Axa-Brokernet! 12 óra 16 perc alatt teljesitették a 145 km-es távot, ez Litkey Farkas és csapata 7.Kékszalag győzelme.

*
Ha az _Avatar_ nem hibázik nagyot, akkor ők lesznek másodikak, de a _Sponsor Wanted_ a harmadik _Diego_ nyomában halad szorosan, így a harmadik helyért még várható küzdelem.
22 órára már a mezőny fele már megkerülte a keszthelyi bóját.
22:15 felé a jóslatoknak megfelelően befut a *második helyen az Avatar* is, 22:30-kor pedig végül a *Diego harmadikként*, a *Sponsor Wanted pedig negyedikként*. Ezzel lényegében közel állandó volt a sorrend végig a verseny folyamán..
23:30 után nem sokkal a _Capella_ befut ötödikként, a _Sirocco_ hatodikként
hetedik lett a _Nemere_, nyolcadik az _Irokéz_, kilencedik az _Anna_, tizedik az _Orpheus_
<embed width="420" height="341" src="http://index.hu/img/assets/video/playere.swf?file=/sport/kekszalag_2007" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed>
Forrás: *www.yacht-magazin.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 20)

*Motorosok*

Hali! Szerintem a csatolt rövid "film" inkább Ebbe a Témába való.
Fergeteges!!! Ezt látni kell!!! Üdv. M.T.E.:..:


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Remélem ebbe a mindenbe belefér az erőemelés testépítés is. Ha valakit érdekel a téma szivesen szót váltanék vele.


----------



## mano2007 (2007 Augusztus 13)

Hello mindenkinek!!
Én mükorcsolya és szinkronkorcsolya rajongo vagyok!
Aki esetleg nem lenne otthon a témában annak ajánlom a www.icecats.tvn.hu oldalt!!


----------



## Kiss Erika (2007 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok!
Én inkább a fitness rajongója vagyok: egészséges életmód, megfelelő mozgás kardio és kondi gépeken, vagy éppen egy taekwon-do edzésen.
Szerintem ez hatásos... négy gyerek után szükséges is...


----------



## antal.barbara (2007 Augusztus 13)

Hali.Én szeretem a teniszt és az uszást amikor tudok mindig megyek ha nincs persze sok házi.Az osztállyal is jártam hetente úszni.Télen szoktam teniszezni a legtöbször mert akkor nincs olyan meleg


----------



## mano2007 (2007 Augusztus 18)

A sportban az a jo, hogy lefoglalja az embert, és egészségesebb lesz tőle..


----------



## mano2007 (2007 Augusztus 18)

Ja, és addig sem a tv előtt punnyad..


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Szeptember 2)

*Red Bull: Besenyei a negyedik*

*Besenyei Péter a negyedik helyen végzett a Red Bull Air Race műrepülőverseny portói állomásán, a viadalt - idénybeli első sikerét aratva - a brit Steve Jones nyerte.*

<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------> <!------ END PRINTPAGE ------> <!-- Adserver zone (write): 35310, Adverticum_Billboard_stop_45 --> <script type="text/javascript">if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</script><script type="text/javascript">if(window.goA)goA.addZone(35310,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</script><script charset="iso-8859-2" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=35310&ord=m7Hi3Xu6Sv4Fe4Kk3T&re=http://www.stop.hu/articles/?subcategory=sport"></script> <noscript>

Kattintson a hirdetésre!" /></noscript> 
<!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek start ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek end ------><!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------> A szigetországi versenyző - a viadal honlapja szerint 600 ezer néző előtt - a fináléban 0.38 mp-cel előzte meg az amerikai Mike Mangoldot. 
A kisdöntő, a harmadik helyért rendezett párharc szintén brit győzelmet hozott: Paul Bonhomme Besenyeinél bizonyult gyorsabbnak.

Összetettben továbbra is Mangold vezet 41 ponttal Bonhomme (39) és Besenyei (30) előtt. 
A következő viadalra szeptember 22-én kerül sor San Diegóban, a záróversenyt pedig november negyedikén rendezik Perthben.

Forrás: *www.stop.hu

**G R A T U L Á L U N K !!! *

Az alábbi csatol képek forrása: *www.redbullairrace.com* ​


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Mindegy, hogy mit csinál az ember csak mozogjon.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Én inkább a labdás játékokat szeretem, na persze itt is van kivétel. A röplabdát nem igazán kedvelem.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

A gyerekeimet is kezdetek óta sportra nevelem.


----------



## Esly (2008 November 17)

*A táncokat és a küzdősportokat kedvelem.*


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 17)

Esly írta:


> *A táncokat és a küzdősportokat kedvelem.*


 

látogass el a szumós topicba - szívesen látunk...


----------



## sanya880 (2008 November 18)

hogy lehet hozzászolást irni?


----------



## Petra15 (2008 December 14)

Én a jégkorongot szeretem! Valaki még imádja Sztem a legjobb sport a világon! Hajrá Kanada.


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Hogyan verheték meg az Amerikaiak a Franciákat az olimpián?? XD


----------



## hajnicicu (2010 Január 1)

Mindenkinek BUÉK!!


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 5)

a jégkorong tényleg jó. dinamikus, kemény. a mikor elkezdem nézni, pár perc kell mire felveszem a játéékosok ritmusát, hogy tudjam követni a játékot


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 5)

amúgy a kanadaiakat én is a leegjobbnak tartom. 
és a magyarok is egyre jobbak ebben a sportban.


----------



## Notemi (2010 Január 5)

*Sport minden*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit. Jelenleg itt új vagyok (bár az életben már régi). Én most fedeztem fel a spinninget. Nagyon-nagyon tetszik. Elkezdtem terembe is járni. Szeretek jó zenére bringázni.


----------



## regiragusa (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok!tudtok nekem olyan könyvet ajánlani, ami testépítéssel és fitnesszel kapcsolatos????


----------



## regiragusa (2010 Január 5)

jöhetnek más anyagok is persze


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Holnap este GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Ha már a Chicago Bears nem lehet a rájátszásban.Sajna sajna, nem baj, majd jövőre.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 1)

Egy kis hazai hoki előzetes, "felüdülésként" Vancouver után.

*Újra Pannon Hoki Gála a Papp László Budapest Sportarénában.*



 
*2010. április 10-én, szombaton, 18:00 órától* az egyik legnagyobb riválisunk, a világranglista 16. helyezettje, Ausztria lesz az ellenfél, míg *2010. április 11-én, vasárnap, 16:30 órás* kezdettel az elmúlt évek egyik legtöbbet fejlődő válogatottja, a vancouveri téli olimpiát is megjárt, világranglista 11. helyezett Norvégia néz szembe Palkovics Krisztiánékkal. 

És e két remeknek igérkező mérközés után irány 
*Ljubljana a 2010. április 17-én kezdődő Divízió I-es világbajnokság!*

*Hajrá!!!!!*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

<DD>*2010-03-03 17:46:50 *</DD>
*FRISS!*​ 
*"Rg vk: megérkezett az olimpiai bajnok, a brazilok lekésték a repülőt!*
*Számos ország versenyzői már megérkeztek Debrecenbe, a március 5. és 7. között megrendezendő II. magyar felnőtt ritmikus gimnasztika világkupa és Garantiqa junior nemzetközi versenyre, közöttük Peking olimpiai bajnoka, az orosz Jevgenyija Kanajeva is.*
Elsőként a ciprusiak jöttek meg, utazásuk nem volt zökkenőmentes, kétszer is defektet kaptak Debrecenbe menet." (no igen az utak.....).
"Több nehézséggel is meg kellett küzdenie a szervező bizottságnak, a brazilok közül ketten lemaradtak a repülőről, így ők külön jönnek a vk-ra."
<!-- .cikkhead -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 4)

*





*​ 

*VANCOUVER 2010!*
*Még egy hét és ismét itt egy Olimpia!*​ 
*Hihetetlen dolgokra képesek sérült embertársaink!*​ 

*A vancouveri téli paralimpia lángja Ottawában gyulladt fel tegnap ünnepélyes külsőségek között!*​ 

*"*A fáklyát a helyi őslakos leszármazottak képviselői megáldották a kanadai fővárosban, majd elsőként a házigazdák *1976-os paralimpiai bajnoka, Arnold Boldt vette kézbe.*

*A következő tíz napban egy több mint 600 tagú váltó viszi a játékok jelképét, amely jövő pénteken gyúl ki a:*
*vancouveri BC Place Stadionban sorra kerülő nyitóünnepségen*. 

*Március 12. és 21. között 44 ország 540 fogyatékos sportolója *- köztük az alpesi síelő *Dani Gyöngyi és Koleszár Balázs - verseng majd *a 64 aranyéremért.

*Koleszár Balázs és Dani Gyöngyi összesen öt számban indul a vancouveri téli paralimpián. *






*Az alpesi sízők versenyében Koleszár Balázs műlesiklásban, óriás műlesiklásban és szuper kombinációban áll rajthoz, Dani Gyöngyi pedig a tervek szerint műlesiklásban és óriás műlesiklásban méri össze tudását a vetélytársakkal."*

*Szurkoljunk mindkettőjük sikereiért,de minden paraolimpikonért itt ismét Vancouverban! *



*



*​ 
*Hihetetlen dolgokra képesek sérült embertársaink!*​ 
*Le a kalappal előttük!*​ 
*Nem számit milyen fogyatékkal élsz,*
*nem számit hogy nézel ki.*
*Egy számit, Ember vagy.*
*Ha kitűzől egy célt.eléred azt,mert Ember vagy!*
(TH6777)​ 
​


----------



## mamaot (2010 Március 4)

Ismer valaki olyan autósportot, amelyik nem gyorsasági, hanem inkább navigációs? Hol van ilyen?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

*Tragikomikus!!! A pisilés okozta a síelő vesztét!*

7 métert zuhant egy német síelő Söldenben mert *pisilés közben elcsúszott...*

*"*Itt a dilis síbaleseteket bemutató sorozatunk újabb epizódja..., ezúttal *a pisilés okozott súlyos sérüléseket.
*Pontosabban igazságtalan lenne csak a pisilést hibáztatni, történt még itt egy két dolog!
A helyszín Sölden, ahol egy 26 éves német és egy 25 éves svájci fiatal a liftek zárása után még két órát bulizott az egyik hüttében. Meglehetősen sok alkohol elfogyasztása után indultak el hazafelé a barátaikkal együtt, de mielőtt felcsatoltak volna, a német és a svájci nem tudott ellenállni a természet hívó szavának, elmentek pisilni.
Gondolták, jó poén lesz a hütte 7 méter magas teraszáról lepisilni a sípályára. Csakhogy a svájci koma viccből meglökte a német barátját pisilés közben, aki elveszítette az egyensúlyát, és 7 métert zuhant. Valószínűleg a gipszelőben józanodott ki, hiszen súlyos sérülésekkel vitték kórházba, mindkét csuklója eltört.
Ez már a sokadik hüttézés utáni esti baleset az Alpok síterepein, itt egy másik, ami sajnos tragédiával végződött."


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

Egy tegnapi hir az Olimpiák "háza tájáról".
2010. 03. 06., 9:22

"Róma és Velence is nyári olimpiát rendezne.
Olaszországból Róma és Velence is házigazdája lenne a* 2020-as* nyári ötkarikás játékoknak.
</BEVEZETO>Mivel egynél több érdeklődő akad, az ország olimpiai bizottságának, a CONI-nak kell eldöntenie, melyiknek a pályázatát támogatja, s nyújtja majd be a nemzetközi szervezethez, a NOB-hoz. Róma 1960-ban már rendezett olimpiát.
*A 2020-as házigazdát 2013-ban, Buenos Airesben jelöli ki a NOB. A következő két nyári ötkarikás csúcsesemény Londonban és Rio de Janeiróban lesz 2012-ben, illetve 2016-ban.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 8)

*Lindsey Vonn a kereseti listán is tarol*
2010. 03. 08. 16.02
<RIGHT> 





*Az amerikai Lindsey Vonn vezeti az alpesi sízők Világkupa-sorozatának kereseti listáját, míg a férfiaknál a svájci Didier Cuche áll a rangsor élén.*

A 600 ezer euró összdíjazású Vk-döntőt megelőzően a női lesiklás olimpiai bajnoka ebben az idényben már több mint 82 millió forintnak megfelelő svájci frankot vághatott zsebre. A férfiak mezőnye jóval kiegyenlítettebb, ezt mutatja az is, hogy az összetett pontversenyben első helyen álló* Cuche* csaknem *59 millió forintnyival gazdagodott.*
A férfiaknál az óriás-műlesiklás ötkarikás bajnoka, a szintén svájci* Carlo Janka* a második, továbbá az osztrák *Benjamin Raich* a harmadik, míg a nőknél Vancouver szuperkombinációs és műlesikló aranyérmese, a német *Maria Riesch*, illetve az osztrák *Kathrin Zettel* követi Vonnt.

* A kereseti lista "dobogósai":
férfiak:*
1. Didier Cuche (svájci) *319.100 svájci frank*
2. Carlo Janka (svájci) *251.637
*3. Benjamin Raich (osztrák) *184.276
nők:
*1. Lindsey Vonn (amerikai) *445.950 euró*
2. Maria Riesch (német) *292.450
*3. Kathrin Zettel (osztrák) *248.750
*
<CENTER></CENTER>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

*Világító focimeccs a Föld Óráján.*

"Mi más is fejezhetné ki annál szemléletesebben a világ összefogását a klímaváltozás ellen, mint az, hogy a Föld Órája 2010 immáron egy nemzetközi bajnokságon is megjelenik majd.




Idén a FIFA Világkupát Dél-Afrikában rendezik meg, ahol speciális világító Föld Órája focira hívják majd meg a közönséget, híres médiaszemélyiségek társaságában. A játék teljesen sötétben zajlik, csupán az eszközök fénylenek majd, így a mellények, a zoknik, a cipőfűzők, a pálya vonalak, a kapuk és a labda. A fénylő hatást UV fénnyel érik el, semmilyen kemikáliát nem használnak majd. Az UEFA (Union of European Football Associations) hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy támogatja a Föld Óráját, az S.L Benfica híres játékosa, Nuno Gomes pedig a Föld Órája nagyköveteként igyekszik segíteni a kampányt Protugáliában."

A fénylő hatást UV fénnyel érik el majd.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

Még kisem hevertük a Vancouveri Téli Olimpia izgalmait már ami a siugrást illeti és már ismét volt izgulni való!

Alig néhány perce lett vége a siugrásnak,ahol is ismét a sokak által kedvenc nyert.

"*A papírformának megfelelően Simon Ammann győzelmével ért véget a világkupaverseny a finnországi Kuopióban. A négyszeres olimpiai bajnok svájci fölényes, 16.9 pontos előnnyel nyerte meg a viadalt a lengyel Adam Malysz előtt! (már megint)".*

1. Simon Ammann (svájci) 251.0 (128.5, 126)
2. Adam Malysz (lengyel) 234.1 (123, 123.5)
3. Anders Jacobsen (norvég) 233.9 (121.0, 126.5)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

*Svájc: a parlament elutasította a FIFA és az UEFA megadóztatását*

*A svájci parlament nem fogadta el azt a javaslatot, hogy meg kellene adóztatni a Nemzetközi és az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetséget.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->Mint ismeretes, a világ és Európa labdarúgásának irányításáért felelős szervezetek központja Svájcban található, és mindkét szövetség adómentességet élvez, miközben *hatalmas profitra tesz szert –* legfőképp a szponzori bevételekből – a nemzetközi tornák szervezésével.
Az Evangélikus Néppárt politikusa, Ruedi Aeschbacher indítványozta, hogy töröljék el a két szövetség adómentességét, mivel Svájcnak a 2008-as Európa-bajnokság csaknem 200 millió svájci frankjába került. Ám csak 58-an támogatták a javaslatot, 116 törvényhozó az adómentesség megtartására szavazott, tízen pedig tartózkodtak. A javaslatot elutasítók indoklása szerint a sportszervezetek fontos szerepet játszanak Svájc életében.
A FIFA és az UEFA mellett a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság, valamint a röplabdázók, a kerékpárosok, az úszók és a tornászok nemzetközi szövetségének központja is a közép-európai országban található.

Azért ez elkondolkodtató!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="96%"><TBODY><TR><TD>*Hoopá!!!!!!*

*Szekszárdon női edző áll a férficsapat élén!*


Szekszárd, március 9. Anna Bulatova irányítja a Marley FKSE együttesét!
Hogy egy női csapatnak férfi edzője van - az normális. Fordítva azonban - férfi csapat edzőnővel - nem mindennapi esetről beszélhetünk. De létezik. És nemcsak az Egyesült Államokban az Eddie című filmben, amelyben Whoopi Goldberg játssza - taxis diszpécserből trénerré avanzsálva - a New York Knicks edzőjét. A filmbéli New York Magyarországon - Szekszárd,na ez nem semmi a kosárlabdások portáján!
Whoopi Goldberg magyarországi "alteregója" a férfi NB II nyugati csoportjában szereplő *Marley FKSE* együttesének edzője. Az illető egy orosz hölgy, *Anna Bulatova,* akinek azért előzetesen jóval több köze volt a szakmához, mint egy taxis fuvarszervezőnek...


"Röpke gondolat erejéig visszakanyarodva a bevezetőben említett filmhez, amikor arról faggattuk Anna Bulatovát, szüksége volt-e trükkökre ahhoz, hogy maga mögé állítsa és, hogy meggyőzze szakértelméről, tudásáról a szekszárdi férfi együttes játékosait, érdekes feleletet adott:
"Azt gondolom, az azért sokat számított, hogy a srácok tudták, ki vagyok, még játékos koromból ismertek, és ez szerintem segített abban, hogy elfogadjanak. Hozzá kell tennem, hozzáállás tekintetében a felnőtt férfiakkal jóval kevesebb gondom volt, mint az utánpótlás-korú lányokkal, őket ugyanis sokkal többet kellett noszogatni."

És ha Amerikával kezdtük, fejezzük is be azzal: Anna Bulatova egyetlen alkalommal, 1999-ben került be az orosz női kosárlabda válogatottba, amikor a legendás Gomelszkij irányította a nemzeti csapatot. Ez az alkalom pedig egy amerikai torna volt, csakhogy Bulatova útközben megbetegedett, végigbetegeskedte a tornát az Egyesült Államokban, és hazatérve onnan megköszönték neki a részvételt, egyszersmind nem is hívták többet...



</STRONG></B></B> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

Azért ez nagyon "ciki" szerintem:

10:01 
- Kirabolták a magyar atlétát (Telesport) 



*Vozár Attila útlevelét csak azért nem vitték el, mert az a zsebében volt.*
A Buda-Cash Békéscsabai AC atlétája az olaszországi Trasimeno-tó körüli 58 kilométeresfutóversennyel vágott neki az idénynek. Negyvenöt kilométerig kifejezetten biztató volt a helyzet, a 100 kilométeres világbajnok és az olasz maratoni bajnok társaságában az 500 fős mezőny élbolyában haladt. Az erősen emelkedős pálya miatt azonban fokozatosan elfáradt, némileg visszaesett, és végül a kilencedik helyen futott át a célvonalon. A legfrissebb 100 kilométeres világranglistán 13. helyezett Vozár a futammal kapcsolatban elmondta: még nem találta meg az igazi versenyformáját, de jól halad, jövő hét végén pedig a seregnanói száz kilométeres nyílt olasz bajnokságon folytatja. *A futó az eredmény miatt nincs elkeseredve, ám a hazautazás előtt történtek miatt annál inkább.* _"A római repülőtéren egy bevásárlóközpontba tértünk be, amikor a bérelt autónkat kirabolták. Elvitték a táskáimat, benne a videokamerámmal, laptopommal és a vadonatúj futócipőimmel. Még jó, hogy az útlevelem a zsebemben volt!"_


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

​ 
Öltönyben síelt pályafutása utolsó versenyén​a *kanadai Eric Guay* megnyerte a férfi szuper-óriásműlesiklást a németországi Garmisch-Partenkirchenben zajló alpesi Világkupa-döntőn, mégis mindenki Marco Büchel produkciójára fog emlékezni.
A 38 éves liechtensteini pályafutásának utolsó versenyén állt rajthoz csütörtökön, s ezen ünnepi alkalomra külön készült: öltönyben, térdnadrágban siklott le a pályán, útközben kezet fogott minden pályamunkással és edzővel, s a társak és a nézők tapsvihara közepette siklott át a célvonalon.
A kiváló síelő hosszú karrierje során négy Világkupa-versenyt nyert, 2003-ban második lett a szuper-óriásműlesikló szakági Vk-pontversenyben, s 1999-ben ezüstérmet szerzett óriásműlesiklásban a vaili világbajnokságon, mindezek mellett hat olimpián szerepelt.
A garmisch-i versenyen Guay nagy fölénnyel győzött a horvát Ivica Kostelic és a norvég olimpiai bajnok Aksel Lund Svindal előtt, s ezzel megnyerte a szakági Vk-t is az osztrák Michael Walchhofer előtt.


----------



## pearl26 (2010 Március 13)

*rallys évkönyvek*

Sziasztok
Ha valakinek kellenének 2007-2010 rallys évkönyvek kézzel fogható valójukban :razz: , szívesen megválok tőlük. 
UIriviben írjatok


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

*Briatore soha nem tér vissza az F1-be! *

*"*Két hónapig úgy kezeltek, mint egy bűnözőt" - nyilatkozta a Renault korábbi csapatfőnöke a Gazzetta dello Sportnak. 
<NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>

*Flavio Briatore, a Renault istálló korábbi csapatfőnöke azt állítja, biztosan nem tér vissza a Forma-1-be annak ellenére, hogy életre szóló eltiltását a párizsi bíróság januárban eltörölte.* 
​Az 59 éves olasz üzletembert tavaly szeptemberben azért büntette meg a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség, mert bebizonyosodott, hogy a 2008-as Szingapúri Nagydíjon Nelson Piquet Jr. - elöljárói utasítására - szándékosan okozott úgy balesetet a 13. körben, hogy a biztonsági autó a pályára jöjjön, így a gyanúsan korán tankoló Fernando Alonso előnyre tett szert a riválisokkal szemben, és végül a futamot is megnyerte. 
_"Két hónapig úgy kezeltek, mint egy bűnözőt_ - mondta a Gazzetta dello Sport pénteki számában Briatore. - _Egyedül én tudom, hogy min mentem keresztül, miután az erkölcsi felelősséget rám hárították, a valóság viszont azóta sem került nyilvánosságra. A Renault ebben az ügyben a lehető legkevesebbet tette értem, de ennél többet őszintén szólva nem is vártam tőlük."_ 
​A párizsi bíróság januári határozata után a FIA ügyvédei fellebbezést nyújtottak be, Briatore azonban ezzel kapcsolatban úgy fogalmazott: teljesen nyugodt, ő ugyanis csak azt tette, amit tennie kellett. 
_"Száz százalék, hogy nem térek vissza az F1-be"_ - jelentette ki, hozzátéve: az angol másodosztályú Queens Park Rangers labdarúgóklub elnöki székéből is azért távozott, mert nem akarta, hogy a személyét érintő csalási botrány miatt az angol futballszövetség kellemetlen helyzetbe kerüljön.

(Forrás: mti )


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

Ezt is megéltük.....

*Diplomát kaptak az ország első végzett sportszakjogászai*
2010. 03. 13. 14.12 <RIGHT> 



*
Először adtak át sportszakjogász és szakokleveles sportjogi tanácsadó diplomákat Magyarországon: szombaton huszonnyolcan vehették át oklevelüket a Pécsi Tudományegyetemen.

* Tamás Lajos, a képzés vezetője az MTI-nek elmondta: a magyar sport fejlődése okán egyre nagyobb szükség van olyan szakemberekre, akik tisztában vannak a gazdasági-, az egészségügyi-, a büntető- és a munkajog sportot érintő területeivel, ismerik a Legfelsőbb Bíróság gyakorlatát, s e tudásukkal segítik az egyesületek, sportszervezetek, önkormányzatok munkáját.
Megjegyezte, bár Magyarországon számos sportjogász tevékenykedik, ők a tudásukra nem a felsőoktatás keretein belül, hanem autodidakta módon tettek szert. A Pécsi Tudományegyetem jogi karának továbbképző központja azonban lehetőséget nyújtott az átfogó ismereteken túl a hivatalos végzettség megszerzésére is.
Tamás Lajos kitért rá, hogy a képzésre jogászok, valamint azok a diplomások jelentkezhettek, akiknek végzettsége a sporthoz kötődik, vagy a sport területén dolgoznak. A jogászoknak két, a többieknek három félévet kellett tanulniuk a kiegészítő oklevélhez.
Elárulta: ősszel ismét indít sportszakjogász és szakokleveles sportjogi tanácsadó képzést az egyetem, de a nagy érdeklődésre tekintettel már nem Pécsett, hanem Budapesten
<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - Mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

SÍUGRÁS 
Simon Ammann-nak sikerült a „mesternégyes”, megnyerte az oslói versenyt is. 
*Még az időjárás sem tudja legyőzni „Harry Pottert” *

Utolsó állomásához érkezett az Északi Turné, a jövő évi világbajnokságra épített vadonatúj olso-holmenkolleni sáncon randevúzott a síugró-világkupa élmezőnye. A nap kérdése az volt, vajon sikerül-e a „mesternégyes" Simon Ammann-nak, az immár négyszeres olimpiai bajnok megnyeri-e Lahti, Kuusamo, Lillehammer után a turné negyedik összecsapását is.
*IGEN!*

*Vasárnap Norvégia fővárosában, Oslóban zárult a síugrók világkupa-sorozata. A győzelmet a svájci Simon Ammann szerezte meg, aki így négyből négy sikerrel gyűjtötte be az Északi Turné-elsőséget is. A második a lengyel Adam Malysz, a harmadik az osztrák Andreas Kofler lett. *


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=635 align=center><CAPTION>*SÍUGRÓ-VK*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*OSLO (NORVÉGIA)*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1. Simon Ammann (svájci)</TD><TD>267.7 (135.5, 124.5)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Adam Malysz (lengyel)</TD><TD>258.7 (128.5, 136.5)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Andreas Kofler (osztrák)

</TD><TD>251.5 (139.5, 116.0)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*AZ ÖSSZETETT VILÁGKUPA VÉGEREDMÉNYE:*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1. Simon Ammann (svájci)</TD><TD align=right>1649</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Gregor Schlierenzauer (osztrák)</TD><TD align=right>1368</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Thomas Morgenstern (osztrák) 


</TD><TD align=right>944</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*Lengyel lánnyal táncol a magyar bajnoki ezüstérmes*
2010. 03. 18. 14.07

<RIGHT>​




*Új párja van a magyar bajnoki ezüstérmes Nagymihály Balázsnak. A 2009-es tajvani Világjátékokat is megjárt latintáncos és korábbi partnere Szögi Szilvia januárban fejezte be a közös munkát, majd a kisteleki Pro-Art versenyzője egészen Lengyelországig ment, ott találta meg az új partnerét.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za-jol3P7Y8​
Diana Matlak Varsóban élt eddig, de most Kistelekre költözött. A Nemzeti Sporszövetség Sajtószolgálatának információi szerint Nagymihály Balázs és Diana Matlak magyar színekben fognak versenyezni. 
<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - NSSZ


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*Atlétika: több mint 600 fővel rajtolt el a Balaton szupermaratoni mezőnye*

*Március 18-án, csütörtökön délelőtt 11 órakor több mint hatszáz fővel rajtolt el a 3. BSI Balaton szupermaratoni mezőnye.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->A siófoki Aranypartról 140 egyéni induló, 30 páros és 70 váltó első embere vágott neki a négynapos Balaton körüli futóversenynek, valamint a rájuk váró 195 kilométernek. Rajtuk kívül a napi Maraton+-t vállaló tíz induló állt még ott a startnál.

A mezőnyt Horváth Károly, Siófok alpolgármestere indította útjára: a résztvevők az első napon 46.7 kilométert tettek meg Siófoktól Fonyódig, főként a Balaton partján haladva. Az időjárás kedvezett a futóknak, akik napos, csapadékmentes időben teljesítették a távot. 
A férfiak között Rostás Pál bizonyult a leggyorsabbnak, míg a nőknél Marótiné Bense Krisztina nyerte meg a napi szakaszt. A párosoknál a Coca-Cola Testébresztő két férfi párosa, a nőknél a Szolnoki Vadmacskák nyertek, míg a vegyes duóknál Crazy Runners győzött. A férfiváltók között az MH 54-es Veszprém I. volt a legjobb, a hölgyeknél pedig a TTT-HSE Lyányok. 
A 3. BSI Balaton szupermaratoni március 19-én, pénteken a Fonyód–Szigliget közötti 52.9 kilométeres szakasszal folytatódik, amely a leghosszabb napi táv. 
*Bővebb információ és eredmények: * www.futanet.huhttp://canadahun.com/forum/www.futanet.hu


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 19)

*Zágráb lesz a vízilabda fővárosa*
2010. 03. 18. 20.26 

<RIGHT> 




*Horvátország, az idei vízilabda EB házigazdája. Mobil medencét állítanak a Zágráb Arénába. Végleges csoportbeosztás, csak május elején várható. *

Nyár végén két hétre, a horvát fővárosba költözik az európai póló színes java!
*Augusztus 29 és szeptember 11 között,* ott rendezik a sportág kontinensviadalát, tizenkét férfi és nyolc női válogatott részvételével.
Horvátországban hamísítatlan nemzeti sport a vízilabda! 1908-ban Splitben játszották a sportág első mérkőzését. 1936-ban már önálló csapattal vettek részt az olimpián, aztán hatvan évvel később – 1996-ban – olimpiai ezüstérmemmel tértek vissza az ötkarikás játékokra. A jugoszláv időkben is Zágráb, Dubrovnik és Split csapatai bizonyultak a sportág zászlós hajójának, megannyi nemzetközi kupasiker elérésével. Hogy milyen hangulata van az országban egy vízilabda mérkőzésnek, azt sohasem feledik azok, akik láttak már ott póló meccset. Nem, mert ott bármilyen sporttalálkozó – de a vízilabda különösen - nem sport, hanem igazi nemzeti esemény!
Török László

Ráadásul a csodaszép multifunkcionális Zágráb Aréna szolgál az esemény otthonául. Ezt, 2008-ban adták át rendeltetésének és elegendő annyit mondanom, hogy abban az évben elnyerte az ország, építészeti nagydíját, az edzőcsarnokot és a nagy arénát magába foglaló sportlétesítmény. A 15.500 néző befogadásra alkalmas főépítményben, egy mobil medencében rendezik majd a mérkőzéseket.
A férfiak tizenkét csapatos mezőnyét, két hatos, a nők nyolc nemzetet felvonultató viadalát két négyes csoportba sorolják. A csoportgyőztesek – mindkét nemben – közvetlenül az elődöntőbe kerülnek, míg a csoportban második és a harmadik helyen végzett csapatoknak, a negyeddöntőben kell megküzdeniük a továbblépésért. A férfi mérkőzések második fordulója után, már csak minden második nap szállnak vízbe az együttesek, a közbe eső napokon rendezik a nők mérkőzéseit. A nőknél szeptember 10.-én a férfiaknál 11.-én hirdetnek győztest.
A tervek szerint a csoportok sorsolását, május első hetében tartják, amikor véget ér Isztambulban a EB kvalifikációs tornája és kialakul az EB teljes mezőnye.. Ekkorra várható a torna pontos időbeosztásának elkészítése is. Addig csak annyit lehet tudni, hogy a férfi mérkőzések napján 9,30-tól 20,45-ig tartanak a mérkőzések, a nők meccsei pedig15,15-től, 20, 45-ig kezdődnek 
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*SÍREPÜLÉS*​ 
*Simon Ammann vezet az első nap után Planicán*

*A négyszeres olimpiai bajnok Simon Ammann áll az élen az első nap után a planicai sírepülő világbajnokságon. A svájci klasszis előnye nem túl nagy, mindössze 2.8 pont a lengyel Adam Malysz előtt, így a szombati befejező napon hatalmas csata várható a szezon második felének két legjobbja között. *​ 
A szlovéniai Planicán negyven versenyző részvételével elkezdődött a sírepülő-világbajnokság. Fantasztikus hangulat, napsütéses idő, de sajnos hátszél köszöntötte a világ legnagyobb sáncáról leérkező versenyzőket, ami igencsak megmutatkozott az ugrások hosszában.
A bűvös 200 méteres határt a finn Janne Happonen törte át, tizenegyedikként ugorva 202 méterig szállt.
Robert Kranjec egészen döbbenetes 223 méterig jutott.
Ketten maradtak fent, Ammann és Malysz. A svájci rugaszkodott el elsőként, 216.5 méterig szállt, majdnem húsz pontot vert Schlierenzauerre. Malyszon volt a világ szeme, képes lesz-e egyedüliként tartani a lépést „Harry Potterrel". Alig pár pillanat múlva választ is adott rá: igen! 215-nél tette le a léceket, három ponton belül maradt az élen állóhoz képest.​ 
A világbajnokság „félidejében" tehát Simon Ammann vezet Adam Malysz előtt, de kettejük csatája parázs küzdelmet ígér, a harmadik helyezett Schlierenzauer vezette főleg osztrákokból álló sor már lőtávolon kívül követi őket, de egy-egy rontott kísérlet, egy-egy tökéletesen elkapott széllökés, vagy hirtelen megváltozó időjárás és akár fel is érhet valaki a vezető kettősre.​ 
Ma a harmadik sorozattal folytatódik a verseny, világbajnokot pedig majd csak a negyedik ugrásokat követően hirdetnek.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Balogh Jani készen áll az Eger Ralira*​ 
*Ex-gyári mérnök hangolta finomra a Mitsubishit *​ 

Egy héttel az idénynyitó Eger Rali előtt, egész napos tesztelést hajtott végre a Dynamic Rally Team csapata a Miskolc közelében fekvő Rakacaszenden.​ 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



*Balogh Jani* mellett a nap nagy részében a Mitsubishi korábbi fő versenymérnöke, *Roger Estrada* foglalt helyet a navigátorülésben, de *Spitzmüller Csaba* és egy szerencsés kisfiú is beült egy-egy körre a pilóta mellé. 
*Balogh János:* - A tesztnek mindig van értelme, mert ilyenkor ki lehet próbálni új dolgokat, amikből tanulhat az ember. Most is így tettünk, és összességében én nagyon pozitívnak értékelem ezt a tesztet.​ 
– Kipróbáltunk ezt-azt, és összességében azt mondhatom, hogy készen állunk az Eger Ralira. Ez persze nem jelenti azt, hogy teljesen kész vagyunk, és már ne lenne hová tovább fejlődnünk, de mindenesetre én úgy érzem, hogy erre az egy mérkőzésre, a szezonnyitó Eger Ralira felkészültünk.​ 
– Természetesen arra is jó volt a teszt, hogy én is újra belerázódjak egy kicsit a vezetésbe. Újra meg kellett szokni az autót, és rögtön összhangba kellett kerülni vele és észlelni azokat a jelenségeket, amelyek az előnyeit vagy épp a hátrányait mutatták.​ 
– Feladat együtt dolgozni Rogerrel (Estrada), mert neki azért mindenről határozott véleménye van, és kérdez is. Úgyhogy nem lehet csakúgy sötéten ülni mellette az autóban, hiszen vannak kérdései, amikre válaszolni kell. Sőt, sokszor az én válaszaimból szűr le bizonyos eredményeket, mivel a jobb oldalról mindent azért nem lehet észlelni. Hiszen minden, ami történik azt vagy én csinálom, vagy az autó, de azt, hogy mikor melyikről van szó, azt igazából csak én tudhatom. Szóval, nem mondom, hogy egyszerű vele együtt dolgozni, de a lényeg, hogy a nap végén látszik az eredménye.​ 
<CENTER>



</CENTER>

*Roger Estrada:* – Tíz évet dolgoztam a WRC-ben, abból nyolcat a Mitsubishinél, többek között Tommi Mäkinen és Harri Rovanpera oldalán. 2005-ig voltam a Mitsubishi fő versenymérnöke, most pedig a saját cégemet vezetem, de lényegében továbbra is ugyanazzal foglalkozom, mint korábban a Mitsubishinél.​ 
– Rengeteg nagyszerű versenyzővel dolgoztam már együtt, Mäkinentől és Rovanperától kezdve Freddy Loixon, Gilles Panizzin, Allister McRae-n és Mika Häkinnenen át Spitzmüller Csabáig és Balogh Jancsiig. Bocsánat, ha valakit kifelejtettem!​ 
– A mostani teszten alapvetően a futóművet próbáltuk minél jobban hozzáhangolni Jancsi vezetői stílusához, és ezekhez a fajta utakhoz. Szóval, tulajdonképpen csak beültem az anyósülésbe, és elmondtam az észrevételeimet, miközben minden korábbi WRC-ben szerzett tapasztalatomat igyekeztem felhasználni, hogy segítségére legyek a csapatnak. Közben persze Jancsival is rengeteget beszélgettem, és együtt, közösen próbáltuk meg a lehető legtöbbet kihozni az autóból.​ 
– A teszt nagyon pozitív volt, és szerintem nagy előrelépést tettünk az autó beállítása terén. Ami a legfontosabb, hogy Jancsi nagyon biztosan érezte a nap végére az autót, ami sokkal precízebben viselkedett, mint reggel, amikor munkához láttunk. A gyors kanyarokban különösen jónak tűnt minden, úgyhogy nincs más hátra, mint hogy reméljük, mindez a versenyen is beigazolódik.





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 21)

*Cápatámadásoktól féltik a nyári foci-vb szurkolóit!*

*A nagy fehér figyeli a drukkereket!*

Cápatámadásoktól tartanak a három hónap múlva kezdődő dél-afrikai labdarúgó világbajnokságon. A szervezők óva intik a szurkolókat.

*



*A júniusban kezdődő futball vb-n 32 ország válogatottja vesz részt, vagyis méretes turista invázió várható Dél-Afrikában. A szervezők igyekeznek mindenre felkészülni, a napokban például újabb biztonsági cápahálókat feszítettek ki az ország partjainál. A biztonsági szolgálat szóvivője, Harry Mbambo elmondta, a vb ideje alatt rendszeresen ellenőrizni fogják a vizet a strandok közelében. 

- Ha cápát látunk azonnal riasztjuk a fürdőzőket - mondta Mbambo. - Nem akarunk pánikot kelteni, de fokozott ellenőrzéseket fogunk tartani a vb alatt. Dél-Afrika partjainál gyakori vendég a fehér cápa. A helyiek tudják és megszokták a cápák jelenlétét, de a turisták gyanútlanok, miattuk nagyon kell majd figyelnünk. 

Dél-Afrikában minden évben áldozatokat szednek a cápák. Az állatok a hálók ellenére is a fürdőzők közé úszhatnak. 

- Egyes szakaszokon a hálók a hatvanas évek óta érintetlenek - folytatta Mbambo. - Ezeket felújítjuk és megerősítjük. Nem akarunk esélyt adni a cápáknak. 

*A világbajnokság június 11-én kezdődik.* Becslések szerint 450 ezer szurkolóra számítanak.​* <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>Ma, 03:55, Forrás: SportFórum.hu <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 21)

*Áldozatot követelt a Róma Maraton is!*​*2010. március 21. 18:36


Az 55 éves belga férfi a 39. kilométernél kapott szívrohamot!

Akárcsak a Szöul Maratonon, a római viadalon is életét vesztette az egyik induló.​Az olasz fővárosban rendezett futóversenyen az 55 éves belga Tom Van Der Gucht a 39. kilométernél szívroham következtében összerogyott, s bár azonnal a Fatebenefratelli kórházba szállították, mire a mentő megérkezett vele, már elhunyt. 
A szervezők szerint Van Der Gucht a verseny előtt bemutatta - a mindenki számára kötelezően előírt - egészségügyi papírjait, és igazolta, hogy korábban már több maratonit teljesített. 



​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 22)

*Megpatkolták Overdose-t! *​ 

A veretlen magyar csodaló, Overdose az első két lábára ezúttal is ragasztott patkókat kapott, a hátsókra szögeltet.​ 
A művelet „jól sikerült, az első két lábára ezúttal is ragasztott patkókat kapott, a hátsókra pedig szögeltet, ebben nincs változás. Sőt, abban sem, hogy ismételten Stuart Packham patkolókovács végezte a műveletet. Reggel iderepült Londonból, és az esti géppel már utazhatott is haza" - számolt be a hétvégi patkolásról Mikóczy Zoltán.​ 
A ló tulajdonjogának 50 százalékát birtokló, mindig óvatos Mikóczy ugyanakkor már csupán egy felhozó versenyről beszélt a PannoniaOverdose.hu-nak, a korábban említett kettő helyett, ugyanis a menedzsment mindent az egyre közeledő Royal Ascotnak rendel alá. Dr. Szmodits Zsolt első alkalommal jelentette ki, hogy már semmi nem hátráltatja Overdose-t abban, hogy minden tekintetben teljes értékű felkészítő munkát végezzen.​ 
_A tulajdonossal és az állatorvossal készült interjú ittolvasható._​ 
FN.hu
2010. március 22. 10:07


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Spanyolországban tesztel Talmácsi*​ 


​ 

*Tíztől négyig mindkét géposztály versenyzői körözhettek...*

A világbajnoki szezon előtti utolsó három napos tesztelésre gyűlt össze a Moto2 és a 125-ös kategória mezőnye a dél-spanyolországi Jerezben. Napsütésben, kiváló motoros időben kezdődött a gyakorlás a mai reggelen. A versenyzők még a száguldás előtt összeálltak egy közös fotóra. A Moto2-es kategóriában induló negyven versenyzőt nehéz volt összezsúfolni a tablóképre. Talmácsi Gábor és Andrea Iannone már a csapat hivatalos színeiben feszített, a motor azonban még nem kapta meg az idei „ruháját”. A mai napot arra szánta a Fimmco SpeedUP Team, hogy minden olyan beállítást kipróbáljon, ami a legutóbbi tesztelésen elmaradt, mert csak így sikerülhet az előre lépés. 

Tíztől négyig mindkét géposztály versenyzői körözhettek, Talmácsi ekkor 1’46.302-vel zárt, ami a huszonötödik leggyorsabb kör volt a Moto2-es között. Ebben az időszakban sok mindennel próbálkoztak a mérnökök, Talma szinte végig a motor elejének pattogására hívta fel a szerelők figyelmét. Négy és öt óra között csak a hatszázasok voltak a pályán, a magyar versenyző ekkor 1’46.361-et motorozott, amivel szintén huszonötödik lett. A pattogás okozta ekkor is a legtöbb gondot a magyar világbajnoknak, a csapat holnap új geometriai beállításokkal próbálja ezt kiküszöbölni.


*Talmácsi Gábor:*



​ 


- Küzdelmes napon vagyunk túl, de elvégeztük azokat a feladatokat, amelyeket a mérnökök mára beterveztek. Még mindig pattog a motorom eleje a kanyarokban, ezért holnap változtatunk a geometria beállításokon, hogy megszűnjön ez a kellemetlen jelenség. Nagyon fontos a következő két nap, hiszen ezután már a világbajnokságon kell teljesíteni.



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*Nagy meccs és kuplunghiba*
2010. 03. 28. 14.44 <RIGHT> ​ 





*Hatalmas „meccseket” hozott az idénynyitó Start Autó-rali nyitó napja: A hatszoros gyorsasági bajnok Turán Frigyes álló napon keresztül csatázott a hétszeres abszolút bajnok ifjabb Tóth Jánossal Eger környékén, s még ha nem is az első, hanem a harmadik hely volt a tét – rendkívüli izgalmakat hozott a párharc.*

Hol az egyikük volt elöl, hol a másik, a különbség pedig sohasem volt több néhány másodpercnél... 
Ami a szombat esti eredményt illeti, a Synergon Turán Motorsport párosa az ötödik helyről várja a vasárnapi folytatást – mivel az utolsó két szakaszon tönkrement a Mitsubishiben a kuplung –, de jó esélye van a felzárkózásra.

„A második körben találtunk igazán magunkra, mert sikerült javítani a beállításon és akkor már a tempó is tetszett. Gyorsultunk, néhol már Asival és Turival is felvettük a kesztyűt, aminek nagyon örültem, mivel nem túl sok tapasztalatunk van ezzel az autóval. Nagy meccset vívtunk Janikával (ifjabb Tóth János), amit nagyon élveztem, hiszen mégiscsak egy hétszeres bajnokról beszélünk. Örülök, hogy itt vagyunk és hogy eddig gondmentes volt a versenyünk” - mondta Turán az utolsó kör előtt, amelynek végét már sötétben teljesítette a mezőny, egyrészt mert amúgy is késői időpontra volt kiírva, másrészt, mert körülbelül fél órát csúszott a program. 
De nem ez volt a legnagyobb baj.

Sőt, még csak nem is az, hogy a páros nem vitt magával plusz lámpasort, hanem az, hogy a hetedik szakaszon tönkrement a kuplung, és attól kezdve már csak arra volt alkalmas a Lancer, hogy egyszer elinduljanak vele... Képzelhetik! Sem az összekötő szakaszon sem sehol nem állhattak meg, mert fennállt a veszélye, hogy soha többé nem tudnak elindulni.

„Szenvedtünk. Az még hagyján, hogy a rajtban is hagytunk jó néhány másodpercet, de látni is alig láttunk a plusz lámpasor hiánya miatt. De hát mit tehettünk volna...? Tizedmásodpercekre menő csatát vívtunk Janikával, úgyhogy kockáztatnunk kellett. A lámpasor tizenöt kiló pluszsúly, hát inkább ott hagytuk a szervizparkban, hátha nem lesz rá szükség. Sajnos kellett volna... A versenyt amúgy nagyon élveztük, egy új kuplunggal pedig vasárnap még jobban fogjuk. Mert hogy támadunk, afelől senkinek sem lehet semmi kétsége...” - ígérte Turán Frici

*Az EGER-RALI állása 8 gyorsasági után*
*
*1.Turi, Percze (Mérföldkő SE, Mitsubishi Lancer Evo9) 41:24.2, 
2. Aschenbrenner, Pikó (Asi Rally Club, Mitsubishi Lancer Evo9) 17.3 másodperc hátrány, 
3. ifj. Tóth J., Tagai R. (Peugeot Total Hungária Rally Team, Peugeot 207 S2000) 25.7 mp h., 
4. Herczig, Baranyai (Škoda Rally Team Hungary, Škoda Fabia S2000) 33.5 mp h., 
5. Turán, Zsiros (Synergon Turán Motorsport, Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 9) 35.8 mp h.​XLsport -
Forrás: Klein Péter


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 29)

*30 éve halt meg Jesse Owens!*

http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...ges?q=Jesse+Owens&hl=hu&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 



*Harminc éve, 1980. március 31-én halt meg Jesse Owens, minden idők egyik legjobb atlétája, aki négy aranyérmet nyert a 1936-os berlini olimpián, és az első színes bőrű atléta lett, aki meghódította a világot.*






James Cleveland Owens 1913. szeptember 12-én született Alabamában egy tízgyerekes családban, nagyapja rabszolgaként dolgozott a gyapotültetvényeken. Tehetségét középiskolai tornatanára fedezte fel, és ő volt az, aki nem hagyta elkallódni a futás iránt rajongó fiút. 1935-ben és a következő évben is négy aranyérmet szerzett az egyetemi bajnokságon, az első alkalommal 45 perc alatt három új világcsúcsot állított fel és beállított egy negyediket. A távolugrás történetében elsőként ugrotta túl a nyolcméteres álomhatárt, 813 centis eredményét huszonöt évig nem tudták túlszárnyalni. Sikerei dacára sem lakhatott és utazhatott azonban a versenyekre fehér sportolótársaival együtt, és családja fenntartása érdekében szabad idejében dolgoznia kellett.







1936 volt élete legdicsőségesebb és legfájdalmasabb éve. A berlini olimpiát a rendezők a náci Németország erődemonstrációjának szánták, különösen nagy reményeket fűztek a német atléták szerepléséhez. Owens azonban megnyerte a 100 méteres és a 200 méteres síkfutást, a távolugrást és tagja volt a 4×100 méteres váltónak is. Győzelmei után állítólag Hitler ezért nem is volt hajlandó gratulálni neki. Owens ezt cáfolta, mondván, hogy kezet valóban nem fogtak, de a Führer páholyából intett neki. Sokkal jobban bántotta, hogy Roosevelt elnök még táviratot sem küldött neki, és a tiszteletére rendezett New York-i fogadásra a szálloda teherliftjén kellett felmennie, mert bőrszíne miatt sem a lépcsőt, sem a felvonót nem használhatta.





Diadalmenete után szponzorokra is talált, de reklámszerződései miatt az amerikai szövetség azonnal megvonta tőle az amatőr státust. Pénzre így végül mégsem tehetett szert, jobb híján cirkuszokban, rendezvényeken szórakoztatta a közönséget. Vállalkozásai idővel csődbe mentek, ekkorra azonban kezdték elismerni teljesítményét. Eisenhower elnök a sport nagykövetévé nevezte ki és az Egyesült Államokat képviselve beutazta a világot. A láncdohányos atléta halálát 66 éves korában, 1980. március 31-én tüdőrák okozta. Élete végén az elnöktől és a kongresszustól is megkapta a polgári személyek számára adható legmagasabb kitüntetést, emlékét postai bélyeg és 1984 óta utca őrzi Berlinben.
​

 

 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 29)

*Újabb tragédia a focipályán: meghalt a bíró, miután befújta a lest!*

Mérkőzés közben veszítette életét a játékvezető egy német utánpótlás-mérkőzésen. A sípmester egy lesállást fújt le, majd váratlanul összeesett.

Az *Augsburger Allgemeine Zeitung* azt írja, az SV Heimstetten és a TSV Gräfelfing serdülő mérkőzésén eleinte semmi rendkívüli nem történt, az első negyedóra végén aztán a játékvezető egy lesállás lefújása után váratlanul összecsuklott a pályán.

A Gräfelfing stábjának egyik tagja, Günter Forster, aki civilben már 30 éve tagja a Bajor Vöröskeresztnek, azonnal a pályára rohant, és még tudott beszélni a bíróval, a sípmester állapota viszont romlott. Az azonnal riasztott mentők 30 perc alatt értek a helyszínre, addigra már a játékvezetőt egyszer újra is kellett éleszteni.

A bíró az orvosok és a helyiek minden igyekezete ellenére a mentőben elhunyt.

_– Soha életemben nem tapasztaltam hasonlót futballpályán. A gyerekeket természetesen azonnal az öltözőbe tereltük, de azért észlelték, hogy valami nincsen rendben. A fiam is a pályán volt, igyekeztem finoman vázolni neki, hogy halálesetről van szó –_ mondta Forster a regionális lapnak.​


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Március 29)

*Red Bull Air Race*

Besenyei Péter ismét dobogóra állhatott a hétvégén a 2010-es Red Bull Air Race gyorsasági műrepülő világbajnokság szezonnyitó versenyén Abu Dzabiban. 40 fokos hőségben, erős szélben, eseménydús csatában végül a harmadik lett a magyar pilóta! A viszonylag lassú, MXS-R gépe ellenére Besenyeinek sikerült 9 pontot szereznie oly módon, hogy a versenyben 7másodperccel maradt el a győztestől, melyből 4 másodperc büntetésből ered! Első: Paul Bonhomme, második: Nigel Lamb.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 29)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Jonatán remekelt Horvátországban *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




Vadnai Jonatán a harmadik helyen végzett!*


*A magyar optimist válogatott részt vett a hétvégén Horvátországban Krk szigetén rendezett Branko Tudor versenyen, amely a horvát versenyzőknek ranglista futam is egyben.
*




Öt nemzet 138 indulója, köztük a legjobb szlovénok is rajthoz álltak. Péntek délutánra erősödött be a déli szél 13-15 csomóra, így két futamot sikerült megrendezni az első napon. Szombaton gyengébb, de hasonló irányú szélben három futamra került sor, de mivel vasárnap már nem volt elég szél, csak öt futamból hirdettek eredményt. *Vadnai Jonatán* (fotó) (BYC) egyenletes teljesítménnyel a kitűnő 3. helyet szerezte meg; Gyapjas Zsombor (BYC) 9., Gyapjas Balázs (BYC) 10., Péch Lóránt (RIVE) 13. lett a versenyen. 

A csapat innen átköltözik Portorozba, ahol négynapos edzőtábor után részt vesznek a húsvéti regattán, ami számukra Eb-válogató.







​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*Overdose élete legnagyobb kihívása előtt!*







*Nemcsak Magyarország, de Németország is Overdose-nak szurkol. A súlyos betegségen átesett magyar csodaló rehabilitációja ugyanis a berlini lóversenyközpontban, a Hoppegartenben folyik. Tulajdonosa és orvosa szerint az eddig 12 versenyt nyert Overdose gyógyultnak minősíthető, de az még a jövő zenéje, hogy visszatérhet-e a versenypályára. A szakemberek bizakodnak, de a visszatéréssel kapcsolatban a végső szót a ló mondja ki.*




 

 


A betegség tavaly április végén kezdődött, néhány nappal azután, hogy a világhírű és hozzá hasonlóan legyőzhetetlen elődről elnevezett Kincsem parkban 12. versenyét is hatalmas fölénnyel nyerte. Egy olyan, rendkívül alattomos kór támadta meg, amelyben a lovak többsége elhullik, Overdose azonban túlélte a betegséget. Orvosa, Szmodits Zsolt szerint a ló az úgynevezett savós patairha-gyulladásban betegedett meg, aminek sok oka lehet, de leginkább emésztési zavarokra, illetve a túlterheltségre vezethető vissza. A gyulladás a legtöbb esetben halállal végződik vagy tartós sárgasággal jár, az április 2-án ötéves Overdose azonban ezúttal a pályán kívül győzedelmeskedett.​ 


 

 


A rehabilitáció Magyarországon, Franciaországban, Nagy-Britanniában folyt, most pedig Németországban zajlik. Az állatorvos szerint a betegséget követően az első időszakban még a ló életéért küzdöttek, azután azért, hogy Európa eddigi leggyorsabb sprinterlova ne maradjon sánta, most pedig azért folyik a küzdelem, hogy visszatérhessen a versenypályára.



 


Overdose 50 százalékos résztulajdonosa a szlovákiai Dunaszerdahelyen élő Mikóczi Zoltán. A lovat - mint felidézte - 2006 novemberében Nagy-Britanniában egy árverésen vette, amelyen egyébként nem is a vásárlás szándékával vett részt. A ló azonban annyira megtetszett neki, hogy 2500 guinea-nél feltette a kezét, és nem akadt riválisa. (A korábbi brit pénzt már csak a lovak adásvételénél alkalmazzák, és 1 guinea körülbelül 1,1 fontnak, azaz 310 forintnak felel meg.) A ló páratlan pályafutását a 2009 tavaszi betegség derékba törte, Overdose azonban a csaknem egyéves rehabilitáció után meggyógyult, és megkezdődhet az újabb versenyzésre való felkészítése.​ 


 

​ 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*Vissza akar térni a vitatott nemű középtávfutó*





*Caster Semenya, a női 800 méter szabadtéri világbajnoka továbbra sem versenyezhet, mert a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) még mindig nem zárta le a futó nemiségének vizsgálatát. Ugyanakkor ő maga kedden bejelentette: még ebben a szezonban visszatér.*





A dél-afrikai szövetség előzőleg - ugyancsak kedden - jelezte, hogy az IAAF továbbra is azt kéri, ne engedje versenyezni a 19 éves vitatott nemű középtávfutót, egyúttal megígérte, hogy a vizsgálatokat gyorsan elvégezteti, és pontot tesz a tavaly augusztus óta húzódó ügy végére.



 


Az afrikai ország sportági vezetése azért adott ki közleményt az ügyben, mert helyi sajtótermékek kész tényként kezelték, hogy a bő hét hónapja egyetlen viadalon sem szerepelt Semenya kedden rajthoz áll a Stellenboschban sorra kerülő versenyen.
Az atléta délután ugyancsak közleményben tudatta, hogy vissza fog térni a versenyzéshez. Állásfoglalásában elárulta, amióta tavaly augusztusban megnyerte a nők 800 méteres versenyét a berlini világbajnokságon, jogtalan és tolakodó kutakodásnak volt tárgya, s az eljárások során alapvető emberi jogai sérültek.



 



Semenya - aki hazájában nemzeti hős lett - a "semmiből" tűnt elő három héttel a vb előtt, és Berlinben 1:56.72 perces, kiváló idővel nyert. Férfias külseje, mély hangja miatt azonban felmerült a gyanú, hogy esetleg hermafrodita, így a nemzetközi szövetség augusztus 19-én elvégeztette a nemi vizsgálatot. Később kiderült, hogy a dél-afrikaiak már a vb előtt ellenőrizték Semenyát, és eltanácsolták az indulástól.​

 

 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*Három helyett csak egy kívánsága van Gyurta Dánielnek*






*Félhomályos átjárószobában adták át a kitüntetéseket!*



 







- Természetesen örülök az elismerésnek, de az élet megy tovább. Edzés edzést követ, a jövő hét végén pedig a Budapest-bajnokság versenyein is rajtkőre kell állnom - Dunaújvárosban - válaszolt a Jövő SC-Veolia sportolója, Széles Sándor tanítványa. - Ott megkapom az első visszajelzéseket, hogyan is állok az idei év fő versenye, a budapesti Európa-bajnokság felé vezető úton. 

- 2009-ben optimális évet produkált. Sorozatát látva óhatatlanul is felmerül a kérdés: lehet ezt még fokozni? 

- Úgy gondolom, hogy igen. Idén is, meg jövőre is, meg 2012-ben is. Talán még azután is.



 

- 2010-ben bizonyos szempontból új időszámítás kezdődik az úszósportban, hiszen véget ért a mezek háborúja, visszatérnek a hagyományos úszó szerelések. 

- Megvallom, nekem nem voltak különösebb gondjaim a ruhákkal, miként a hagyományos úszónadrághoz való visszatérés sem okozhat problémát. Arra viszont én is kíváncsi vagyok, miként alakulnak az eredmények ebben az új időszámításban?



 



- Az úszás és a tanulás összeegyeztetése továbbra is megoldható? 

- Egyelőre jól mennek a dolgaim, hiszen másodéves főiskolai hallgatóként az időarányos tennivalókat teljesítettem. A tanulmányi idő egyébként optimális esetben hat félév plusz egy félév gyakorlat. 

- Öccse, Gergő egyre gyorsuló ütemben közelít a világszínvonalhoz. Mit gondol, mire lehet ő képes fő számában, az 1500 méteres gyorsúszásban?



 



- Nagyon erősen készül, rendkívül motivált valaki, aki esetleg már az idén is berobbanhat a felnőtt nemzetközi élvonalba. Abban viszont egészen biztos vagyok, hogy előbb-utóbb nagyon komoly versenyző lesz belőle. 

- Ha három kívánsága teljesülhetne, mit kérne a mesebeli tündértől? 

- Jelenleg igazán csak egy dolgot szeretnék nevén nevezni: nagyon jó lenne, ha még sokáig ilyen egészséges lehetnék, mint most. A másik két kívánságom viszont egyelőre titkos, azokat nem szeretném idő előtt felfedni. 









​http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...&start=60&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 height="100%" valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD width=10>​</TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=4>*




*​*
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript src="http://ad2.netforum.hu/view.php?zone=168"></SCRIPT>*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=white vAlign=top width=420>*




*​*
<!-- (C)2000-2009 Gemius SA - gemiusAudience / sportforum.hu / Aloldalak --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--var pp_gemius_identifier = new String('nc1FBDMU.cQp1foSSu4.ItU6P8IBobuldz1hY9WapGP.u7');//--><!]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://sportforum.hu/actualmedia/xgemius.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javscript src="http://www.sportforum.hu/statisztika.php?portalid=2&cikkid=112766"></SCRIPT>*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Orbán Viktor: Lesz stadion Debrecenben!*


*A Fidesz elnöke szerint a DVSC-TEVA már bizonyított, és megérdemli, hogy állami segítséggel épüljön új létesítmény a városban.*​ 

*



Orbán Viktor* (fotó), a Fidesz elnöke azt mondta a Debrecen Televíziónak adott exkluzív interjúban, hogy a Loki már bizonyított: megérdemli, hogy állami segítséggel épüljön új stadion a városban. 

A politikus azt is elárulta, hogy ma találkozott Debrecenben Kósa Lajos polgármesterrel, akitől megkapta az aréna terveit, a rajzokat el is tette a zakója zsebébe. A Fidesz miniszterelnök-jelöltje újra leszögezte: ha pártja alakíthat kormányt májusban (és erre minden esély megvan), akkor lesz központi forrás a debreceni aréna felépítésére. 

- A Hajdú-Bihar megyeiek továbbra is számíthatnak egy olyan kormányra, amely tartja az adott szavát – mondta Orbán Viktor. - A belső zsebemben itt lapul az a három rajz, amit ma délelőtt kaptam Kósa Lajostól. A lelkemre kötötte, hogy feltétlenül vigyem magammal. Ezen vannak annak a stadionnak a tervei, amelyet a debreceniek szeretnének felépíteni, és amely kormányzati együttműködés nélkül nem lehetséges. 

Orbán Viktor hozzátette: ha egy csapat képes olyan fantasztikus teljesítményre, amellyel kivívta az egész ország elismerését, akkor a kormánynak kutya kötelessége erre odafigyelni. 

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

*Már nem ügy a magyar és szerb pólósok verekedése*
2010. 03. 30. 13.43 ​ 

 <RIGHT> 




*Megszüntette a nyomozást a Szegedi Rendőrkapitányság, miután megállapította, hogy nem történt bűncselekmény a magyar és a szerb vízilabda-válogatott januári, szegedi mérkőzésén - közölte kedden az MTI érdeklődésére a Csongrád Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtószóvivője.*

Szenti Szabolcs elmondta: a nyomozás során a Szegedi Rendőrkapitányság számos tanút - köztük edzőt és játékost - hallgatott ki, valamint beszerezte az esetről készült felvételt is. Ennek alapján megállapították, hogy "a játékosok nem lépték túl a vízilabda sportág kereteit, így a garázdaság törvényi tényállási elemeit sem valósították meg".

Ezek alapján a Szegedi Rendőrkapitányság a nyomozást bűncselekmény hiányában megszüntette. A hivatalból elrendelt vizsgálat azt követően kezdődött, hogy január 25-én verekedés tört ki a két nemzeti együttes barátságos meccsén, Szegeden. Akkor a delmagyar.hu honlapja arról számolt be, hogy a találkozó második negyedében öten támadtak Kis Gáborra, a magyarok olimpiai bajnok centerére, majd mindkét válogatott játékosai bekapcsolódtak a verekedésbe.

A két szövetségi kapitány, Kemény Dénes és Dejan Udovicsics megnyugtatta tanítványait, ám a harmadik negyedben kialakult újabb kakaskodás után úgy döntöttek, véget vetnek az összecsapásnak. A két együttes aznap délután ismét edzőmérkőzést játszott, de akkor már zárt kapuk mögött és problémamentesen.

<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - Mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

*Exhumálhatják Bobby Fischer földi maradványait, vita az örökség körül!*



​ 

*Elképzelhető, hogy exhumálják a 2008. januárjában Izlandon, 64 évesen elhunyt legendás amerikai sakkzseni, Bobby Fischer földi maradványait.*



​ 
Erre azért kerülhet sor, mert bár egy izlandi bíróság Fischer halála után Miyoko Watait, Fischer japán feleségét jelölte meg egyetlen örökösnek, 2009-ben feltűnt a színen a fülöp-szigeteki Marilyn Young. Ő Fischer ottani, volt barátnője, aki még 2001 májusában megszülte állítólagos közös gyermeküket, Jinkyt. A hölgy most a kilencéves kislány nevében bejelentette igényét a mintegy 3 millió dolláros hagyatékra, továbbá a reykjavíki Landsbanki pénzintézet széfjében elhelyezett aranytárgyakra.





Mivel az izlandi hagyatéki bíróságnak Fischer halálát követően nem álltak rendelkezésre DNS minták a veseelégtelenségben elhunyt sakkozótól, a gyermeket képviselő fülöp-szigeteki ügyvéd most arra kéri a bíróságot, hogy rendelje el az exhumálást. Az így nyerhető mintákat összevethetik a Jinkytől még tavaly decemberben Izlandon vett vérmintákkal, és bizonyíthatják Fischer apaságát.


<TABLE class="picture leftpicture" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=greyboxbody>Bobby Fischer egyszerű sírja
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A kislány édesanyjával, ügyvédjükkel és a fülöp-szigeteki sakknagymesterrel, Eugenio Torréval együtt az év végén járt a szigetországban, ahol együtt meglátogatták Fischer sírját. Az említett vagyonra egyébként, amelybe a jelentős pénzösszegen és az aranytárgyakon kívül több izlandi ingatlan is beletartozik, a sakk-király két amerikai unokaöccse is igényt tart.





A helyzet kuszaságát fokozza, hogy 2009 decemberében az izlandi legfelsőbb bíróság érvénytelenítette Fischer és Watai 2004-ben kötött állítólagos házasságát, mert a japánok nem tudták bemutatni az izlandi bíróságnak az erről szóló eredeti papírokat. A _Chessbase_ internetes sakkportál híre szerint április 16-án dönt a bíróság a gyermek kéréséről, hogy megadják-e az engedélyt a holttest exhumálására.



 

A sakkjáték tizenegyedik világbajnoka 2005 áprilisában, hosszú és kényszerű huzavona után telepedett le az izlandi fővárosban és kapta meg az izlandi állampolgárságot. Sírja a Reykjavíktól hatvan kilométerre délkeletre található Selfoss város közelében fekvő Laugardelur település temetőjében van.



 



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 4)

*Kicsi csibe, nagy buksi, a tojásból most bújt ki, kémleli a világot, ilyet ő még nem látott… Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok!*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 5)

*Berki Krisztián szép gyakorlattal mutatkozott be *​ 


 


*Sikeres férfi Eb-válogatóJó gyakorlatokkal zárult a férfi tornászok Eb-válogatója a tatai edzőtáborban. A négyszeres Európa-bajnok Berki Krisztián ismét szép gyakorlatot mutatott be lovon,16.000 pontot kapott, jóllehet még nem százszázalékos formája korábbi csuklóproblémája miatt.*​ 

Hídvégi Vid is jól szerepelt, lovon kiemelkedő gyakorlattal zárt, 15.700 ponttal. Kovács István vezetőedző szerint, ha ilyen bemutatóval áll elő az április 20-án kezdődő férfi tornász kontinensviadalon Birminghamben, finalista lehet. Rácz Attila egyenletesen teljesített valamennyi szeren, a cottbusi Világkupa ezüstérmese most is gyűrűn volt a legjobb, 14.900 ponttal. Marján Péter mindössze két szeren - ugrás, talaj- tornázott, mivel a legutóbbi edzésen szerencsétlenül esett le a korlátról, és megnyomta ujját. Ugrása 15.400, talaja 14.600 pontot ért.
A férfi válogatott már hétfőn Tatán folytatja a felkészülést, a kerethirdetésre április 13-án kerül sor.​ 
Kovács István, vezetőedző: Jó formában tornáztak a versenyzők, elégedett vagyok. Csütörtökig Tatán készülünk, azután a csapat egyik fele a párizsi Világkupára utazik, a másik fele pedig a svájci nemzetközin indul. Berki Krisztiánnal mi itthon készülünk a hétvégén, gyakorlatbiztos ugyan, de még csiszolnunk kell.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Hőlégballonnal az Északi-sark felett *

*Hőlégballonnal akar áthajózni az Északi-sark felett Jean-Louis Étienne francia orvos és felfedező, aki hétfőn indult el a Spitzbergák norvég szigetcsoportban található Longyearbyenből.*

Étienne 3500 kilométert tesz meg, mire majd partot ér Alaszkában, az utazás várhatóan hét-tíz napig tart az expedíciót szervező Generali Arctic Observer közleménye szerint.

Utazása alatt a francia tudós tudományos méréseket végez majd: méri a levegő szén-dioxid-tartalmát, a mágneses erőteret, a lebegő részecskéket és a troposzféra (a földi légkör legalsó rétege) ózontartalmát.

Jean-Louis Étienne volt az első ember, aki 1986-ban 63 napos szánutazás után magányosan jutott el az Északi-sarkra - olvasható a Generali francia leányvállalatának honlapján. 

Az expedíciót az ismert francia környezetvédő Roziere hőlégballonon hajtja végre, amelyet vegyes üzemanyag (hélium és meleg levegő) hajt. Ilyen léghajóval repülte körül először a Földet 1999-ben a svájci Bertrand Piccard és az angol Brian Jones, majd 2002-ben egyedül az amerikai Steve Fosset.




 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Vonat gázolta el a sportolót*
*2010. 04. 05. 18.42*​ 
*Vonatbalesetben életét vesztette Vatanabe Jaszunori korábbi válogatott japán rögbijátékos.*​ 
*Az 1999 és 2007 között három világbajnokságon szerepelt sportember a hétvégén a sínek közé esett egy peronról a Tokiótól délre lévő Kamakurában, és elütötte őt az éppen arra közlekedő vonat. *
*Vatanabe, aki tavalyi visszavonulásáig 32 alkalommal szerepelt a szigetország válogatottjában, 35 éves volt.*​



*NSSZ: Megállapodás a megszállottakkal *​ 
Megállapodást kötött a Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) és a Megszállottak Klubja (MK). A kontraktus értelmében a két szervezet a jövőben közös erőfeszítéseket tesz, hogy a sportolás és a tanulás (az „egy életen át tartó tanulás és sportolás” eszmeiségének megfelelően) folyamata ismét szorosabban összekapcsolódjon. 
E gondolat népszerűsítése érdekében közös akciókat, programokat, projekteket szerveznek, illetve egymás programjain kölcsönösen megjelennek. A szerződést a Megszállottak Klubja Gálaestjén írta alá dr. Gémesi György, a 76 sportági szövetséget tömörítő NSSZ elnöke, és Koncz Ákos, a Megszállottak Klubjának elnöke. Az eseményt megtisztelte jelenlétével dr. Schmitt Pál, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, Simóka Beáta sportszakállamtitkár és dr. Berényi János, a Nemzeti Sportszövetség alelnöke. 
A Megszállottak Klubja 1993-ban alakult meg, hogy hasonlóan az Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubjához, összegyűjtse azokat a nem olimpiai sportágakban kiemelkedő, - gyakran világraszóló - eredményt elért sportolókat, akik közösen, szinte csapatként harcolnak a tiszta sportértékekért, küzdenek az egészségre káros szenvedélyek és a drogok ellen. A klub tagjai példamutató sportsikereikkel hirdetik az egészség, a kitartás, a küzdőképesség és a sportközösség fontosságát. Néhány név a mai klubtagság 54 sportolójából: Adámy István karate nagymester, Besenyei Péter műrepülő világbajnok, Béres Alexandra fitness világbajnok, Erőss Zsolt hegymászó, Fa Nándor és Gál József óceánvitorlázók, Ferjáncz Attila autóversenyző, Frank Tibor ultrafutó, Furkó Kálmán karate nagymester, Monspart Sarolta tájfutó világbajnok, Piroch Gábor kaszkadőr, Polgár Judit sakknagymester, Szendrő Szabolcs hegymászó.​ 

*Erre az évre visszavonult Igaly Diána*
*2010. 04. 02. 14.12 *​

*

 <RIGHT>

 

*​


*<CENTER class=felso></CENTER>*



Igaly Diána, Athén skeetlövő olimpiai bajnoka lőtér- és egészségügyi gondjai miatt - a tavalyi évhez hasonlóan - az idén sem versenyez, de bízik benne, hogy 2011-től minden feltétel adott lesz a nyugodt, eredményes munkához.
"Visszavonultam erre az évre - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek az ötkarikás arany- és bronzérme (2000, Sydney) mellett két világbajnoki győzelemmel büszkélkedő koronglövő. - A lőtér ügye még mindig függőben van, s ugyan van már egy konkrét terület, amit kinéztünk, s biztatóak az azzal kapcsolatos tárgyalások, ám sajnos még mindig nem sikerült véglegesen rendezni a kérdést. Az elmúlt évek nagyon megterhelőek voltak, rengeteg volt a nyomás, a stressz rajtam, és ezt az egészségem bánta. Nincs komoly baj, de most szükségem van egy nyugodt évre, hogy minden szempontból rendbe jöjjek."
A 45 éves sportlövő sem a lőtér még mindig rendezetlen ügyével, sem az egészségi állapotával kapcsolatban nem akart részletekbe bocsátkozni, azt ugyanakkor jelezte, hogy teljesen nem szakad el idén sem a lövészettől.
"Tudok tréningezni Tatabányán, s most, hogy itt a jó idő, Sarlóspusztára is el tudok majd menni, azaz edzegetek, azonban azt nem merném állítani, hogy Londonban ott leszek majd az olimpián. Peking előtt éppen elég zaklatott volt a felkészülésem, nekem ez újra nem fér bele, s ha minden meg is oldódik idén, lehet, hogy kevés lesz már az idő a 2012-es játékokig" - vázolta kilátásait Igaly.
A magyar sportlövészet hetedik olimpiai aranyát megszerző Igaly hosszabb távra tekint, s akkor sem esik kétségbe, ha a londoni olimpiáról lemarad:
"Az én sportágam nem korfüggő, ezért azt gondolom, ha a londonira nem is, az azt követő ötkarikás játékokra fel tudok majd készülni rendesen."​ 


<CENTER></CENTER>




*<RIGHT>*​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Súlyemelés: török és fehérorosz arany az Eb nyitónapján*​ 
*Női 48 kg-ban a török Nurcan Taylan, míg férfi 56 kg-ban hazai közönség előtt szereplő Vitalij Derbenjev diadalmaskodott a minszki súlyemelő Európa-bajnokság hétfői nyitónapján.*​ 
*SÚLYEMELŐ EURÓPA-BAJNOKSÁG, MINSZK *​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Nők*:</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*48 kg, összetett:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>1. Nurcan Taylan (Törökország) 208 kg (szakítás 90 kg/lökés 118 kg)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>2. Marzena Karpinska (Lengyelország) 179 (83/96)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>3. Saziye Okur (Törökország) 173 (78/95)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Szakítás:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>1. Nurcan Taylan 90 kg</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>2. Marzena Karpinska 79</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>3. Genny Pagliaro (Olaszország) 83

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Lökés:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>1. Nurcan Taylan 118 kg</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>2. Marzena Karpinska 96</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>3. Saziye Okur 95

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Férfiak:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*56 kg, összetett:*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Vitalij Derbenjev (Fehéroroszoroszág) 256 kg (szakítás 118/lökés 138)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Smbat Margarjan (Örményoroszág) 255 (109/146)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Tom Goegebuer (Belgium) 254 (116/138)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Szakítás:*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Derbenjev 118</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Goegebuer 116</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Iuri Dudoglo (Moldávia) 115

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Lökés:*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Margarjan 146</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Sedat Artuc (Törökoroszág) 139</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Goegebuer 138</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Fejkendőjük miatt nem focizhatnak az iráni nők az Ifjúsági Olimpián*​ 
*Ruházata miatt nem lehet ott Irán női labdarúgó-válogatottja az augusztusi Ifjúsági Olimpián.*​ 


​ 
A nemzetközi szövetség hétfői állásfoglalása szerint a fejkendő használata ellenkezik a sportág szabályzatával. A szingapúri korosztályos játékokon hat női futballcsapat vesz részt, Irán helyére várhatóan Thaiföld ugrik be.





​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 7)

*Hulk Hogan életét Muhammad Ali lánya mentette meg*


*Muhammad Ali lánya három évvel ezelőtt felhívta Hulk Hogant, ezzel megmentette az életét. A híres pankrátor a könyvében vallotta be, hogy éppen egy pisztoly volt a kezében, és öngyilkos akart lenni, de a lány tudtán kívül megakadályozta a dolgot.*


Hulk Hogan a nyolcvanas évek egyik legismertebb pankrátora volt, milliók nézték a tévében, és még többen rajongtak érte világszerte. A milliomos sportember számos filmben kapott szerepet, sikeres volt, boldog családi idillben élt, ám 2007-ben szakított a feleségével, és a válás után depresszióba esett. A ma 56 éves sportoló a "My Life Outside The Ring" című könyvében elmesélte, hogy 2007 decemberében állt a fürdőszobájában a tükör előtt, csak bámult maga elé és az öngyilkosságon gondolkozott.







"A kezemben egy pisztoly volt, az ujjam a ravaszon, és arra gondoltam, milyen egyszerű lenne. Aztán a számba tettem a fegyver csövét, de egy telefonhívás megakadályozta a legrosszabbat" - írta Hogan. A pankrátor elmesélte, hogy Muhammad Ali lánya volt a vonal másik végén, aki nem is tudott arról, mire készült Hulk. "Soha nem mondtam el neki, hogy tulajdonképpen megmentette az életemet" - mondta a sztár.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Útban a Mount Everestre!*





*A Dreher 24 Everest Expedíció (2010) csapata elérte az Alaptábort*





*Helyi idő szerint szerda reggel a Dreher 24 Everest Expedíció (2010) csapata elindult felfelé Tingriből (4250 m), és 11:20-kor felértek az Alaptáborba (5200 m).
*​*
*

*

*

​*
**




*A csapat az első napokban szétpakolja a felszerelését, és berendezkedik. *Klein Dávid* azt üzente, április 10-én vagy 11-én szeretnének továbbindulni, először az Ideiglenes Táborba (5900 m), majd másnap onnan az Előretolt Alaptáborba (6400 m). 

A képen Várkonyi László és Klein Dávid,






*Út Kathmandutól az Alaptáborig* 






_*Április 2.*_ - Végre együtt ebédelt a 4 magyar Everest-mászó Kathmanduban: Klein Dávidhoz, Várkonyi Lászlóhoz és Seregi Tamáshoz csatlakozott Ugyan Anita is erre az időre. Délután a csapat útra kelt, azzal a tudattal, hogy a vízumaikat hajnalban küldik utánuk a határhoz. Éjfélre értek Kodariba (1800 m). 






_*Április 3.*_ - A csapat átlépte a tibeti (kínai) határt, de délután még további papírokra vártak Zhangmu-ban (2300 m). Délután 4-kor megérkeztek Nyalam-ba (3650 m). 

_*Április 4.*_ - A fiúk „pihenőnapot” tartottak, vagyis nem haladtak tovább az Alaptábor felé. Viszont akklimatizációs túrát csináltak: kb. 3850 méteres magasságig másztak fel Nyalam környékén. Azt írták: jól vagyunk, jó étvágyunk van és erősek vagyunk. 

_*Április 5.*_ - Reggel elindultak Tingri felé, átkeltek az 5025 méteren lévő hágón, és fél tizenkettő körül megérkeztek Tingribe (4250 m). Később megáztatták magukat a közeli melegvizes forrásnál, ahol a medencében elfogyasztottak egy jól megérdemelt Dreher 24-et. 

_*Április 6.*_ - Újabb "pihenőnap" - az akklimatizációs túráknak kedvezett a gyönyörű (de szeles) idő, tisztán látszott az Everest, és erőlködés nélkül ment a csapat tagjainak a túra. Vacsoránál már több, Kathmanduból korán elstartoló expedícióval is találkoztak. ​*

 

 *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Gyalog indult Dél-Afrikába egy szerb szurkoló*


*Sasa Jovic egy nemzeti zászlóval, egy hátitáskával és egy világtérképpel vágott neki a 16 ezer km-es útnak Sasa Jovic egy nemzeti zászlóval, egy hátitáskával és egy világtérképpel vágott neki a 16 ezer km-es útnak.*








 




*Gyalog indult Dél-Afrikába, a június 11-én kezdődő labdarúgó-világbajnokság helyszínére egy 39 éves szerb szurkoló, aki tervei szerint a D csoport nyitómérkőzésére, a Szerbia-Ghána összecsapásra ér Pretoriába.
*​Sasa Jovic egy nemzeti zászlóval, egy hátitáskával és egy világtérképpel vágott neki a 16 ezer km-es útnak, s elmondása szerint a lehető legkevesebbszer szeretné igénybe venni a tömegközlekedési eszközöket, ugyanakkor gyakran fog stoppolni.

"Egy éve tervezem ezt az utat - mondta a helyi médiának Jovic. - Remélem, hogy a csapat a vb-n majd tesz róla, hogy utólag azt mondhassam, volt értelme belevágni."

A szerbek a ghánaiakkal, a németekkel és az ausztrálokkal kerültek egy csoportba, s a július 11-ig tartó torna lesz az első nemzetközi futballviadal, amelyen Szerbia önálló államként vesz részt. 

*Saša Jović*



 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*

*

*Súlyemelés: Martiroszjan tarolt a férfiak 77 kg-os súlycsoportjában*


*Az örmény Tigran Martiroszjan összetettben, szakításban és lökésben is győzött a férfiak 77 kilogrammos súlycsoportjában a minszki súlyemelő kontinensviadalon.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->A magyar versenyzők pénteken mutatkoznak be: Baranyai János (85 kg) az A-, míg Krutzler Eszter (75 kg) és Magát Krisztina (+75 kg) a B-csoportba került.



 

 

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 width=540><CAPTION>*SÚLYEMELÉS *

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>
*89. FÉRFI ÉS 23. NŐI EURÓPA-BAJNOKSÁG, MINSZK*​ 
*Férfiak. 77 kg. Európa-bajnok:*
Tigran Martiroszjan (Örményország) 360 (165, 195), 2. Krzysztof Szaramiak (Lengyelország) 351 (160, 191), 3. Mikalaj Csarniak (Fehéroroszország) 346 (161, 185).

*Szakítás. Eb:* Martiroszjan 165, 2. Csarniak 161, 3. Szaramiak 160.

*Lökés. Eb:* Martiroszjan 195, 2. Szaramiak 191, 3. Erkand Qerimaj (Albánia) 190


*Nők. 63 kg. Eb:*
Sibel Simsek (Törökország) 244 (110 , 134), 2. Szvetlana Carukajeva (oroszország) 244 (114, 130), 3. Roxana Cocos (Románia) 229 (99, 130).

*Szakítás. Eb:* Carukajeva 114, 2. Simsek 110, 3. Marina Sajnova (Oroszország) 100.

*Lökés. Eb: *Simsek 134, 2. Carukajeva 130, 3. Cocos 130

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 height="100%" valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD width=10></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=4></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=white vAlign=top width=420>




<!-- (C)2000-2009 Gemius SA - gemiusAudience / sportforum.hu / Aloldalak --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--var pp_gemius_identifier = new String('nc1FBDMU.cQp1foSSu4.ItU6P8IBobuldz1hY9WapGP.u7');//--><!]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://sportforum.hu/actualmedia/xgemius.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javscript src="http://www.sportforum.hu/statisztika.php?portalid=2&cikkid=113231"></SCRIPT><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Az olimpiai bajnok dr. Kovácsi Aladár is elment! *

*Itthon a téli öttusában jeleskedett, ötször nyert bajnokságot!*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">*Hosszan tartó súlyos betegséget követően életének 78. évében eltávozott dr. Kovácsi Aladár egykori öttusázó, az 1952-es helsinki olimpia magyar bajnok csapatának tagja.*




</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



A nagy trió, az olimpiai győztes - Benedek Gábor, Szondy István, Kovácsi Aladár - együttes messze legfiatalabb tagja szinte előélet nélkül robbant a hazai élvonalba. Helsinkit megelőzően mindössze egyetlen eredményét tartották számon: megnyerte az 1951-es téli öttusa versenyszámot. Anyaegyesületéből, a Vasasból 1952-ben a Budapesti Haladásba igazolt; a sportvezetés fiatalítási szándékának következtében került be az olimpiai csapatba. Érdekesség, hogy az öttusa eredetileg nem is szerepelt a kiutazása méltónak tartott sportágak felsorolásában. Oda csak a nagyhatalmú Kutas István személyes kiállását követően kerültek be. 

Az akkor még csak élete huszadik évében járó Kovácsi Aladár és társai maximálisan megszolgálták az utolsó pillanatban kapott lehetőséget és hatalmas meglepetésre megnyerték a csapatversenyt. Hogy ez a siker nem a véletlen műve volt, azt a következő évek magyar világbajnoki sikerei bizonyították. Ezekből Kovácsi Aladár 1955-ben, a svájci Magglingenben vállalhatott részt, ahol a csapat ismét aranyérmet szerzett, ő pedig egyéniben bronzérmet vehetett át. Az 1956-os, Melbourne-i olimpiára nem jutott ki. Nemzetközi sikereit 1958-ban, az angliai Aldershotban egy csapatban elért Vb-második hellyel zárta. 

A párbajtőrben szintén válogatott kerettag Kovácsi 1959-ben, 27 éves korában, orvosi diplomája megszerzését követően vonult vissza. Attól kezdve hivatásának élt. Az utóbbi csaknem két évtizedben felesége, Ferencz Éva énekesi pályáját igyekezett sokoldalúan menedzselni. 

A kellemes társasági ember, Kovácsi Aladár kerek jubileumát, a 75. születésnapot már nagybetegen érte meg. Barátai és tisztelői 2007 decemberében a Klebelsberg Kuno Művelődési Központban rendezett ünnepségen nagy szeretettel vették körül. Az utóbbi időszakban hatalmas, hullámzó kimenetelű csatát vívott betegségével, amelynek során többször is reménytelennek tűnő helyzetekből is sikerült kikerülnie. Az utolsó menetet megfáradt szervezete azonban már nem nyerhette meg. 

Az egyik magyar sikersportág markáns képviselőjétől kell elbúcsúznunk. Kovácsi Aladár - Ali, Ali bátyánk - nyugodj békében! 

<CENTER>




*A képen balról dr. Kovácsi Aladár, Szondy István és Benedek Gábor - az 1952-es helsinki győztes csapat*</CENTER>

<CENTER>




*Kovácsi Aladár Schmitt Pállal*</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




*​*
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Elhalasztják a férfi Bajnokok Ligája négyes döntőjét *
2010. 04. 10. 15.19

<RIGHT>​




*Lech Kaczynski lengyel államfő repülőgép-szerencsétlensége miatt elhalasztják a férfi Bajnokok Ligája négyes döntőjét, amelynek Lodz adott volna otthont. A lengyel elnök az oroszországi Szmolenszk közelében vesztette életét.*

A gépen tartózkodó 132 személy meghalt. Kaczynski a katyini emlékhelyre tartott a küldöttség élén, amikor leszállás közben a tragédia bekövetkezett. A négyes döntőbe a házigazda Belchatow mellett a címvédő olasz Trentino, a szlovén Bled és az orosz Dinamo Moszkva jutott be.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Öttusa: Marosi Ádám világkupa-viadalt nyert Angliában*





*Marosi Ádám nyerte meg szombaton az öttusázók idei harmadik világkupaversenyét az angliai Medwayben.*



​<!-- .cikkhead -->A világbajnoki címvédő a nemzetközi szövetség honlapjának beszámolója szerint gyengébb kezdés után remek hajrával bizonyult a legjobbnak a vívásban – 25 ellenfelét győzte le, miközben csak tíztől kapott ki –, és egyedüliként teljesítette hibátlanul, szintidőn belül a trükkös lovaspályát.





Marosi minden számot követően az élen állt, a lovaglás után második orosz Alekszandr Leszunnal szemben is 24 másodperces előnnyel kezdhette meg a kombinált záró tusát. Ebben viszont technikai gondjai akadtak.





Amint Pálvölgyi Miklós szövetségi kapitány elmondta: a lövészetnél három-négy alkalommal is idő előtt sült el a fegyvere, emiatt a harmadik háromezer méternek már másodikként vágott neki az addigra felzárkózó Ondrej Polivka mögött. Végül nagy hajrában, mellbedobással előzte meg cseh ellenfelét.





A másik három magyar is jól szerepelt: Kasza Róbert ötödik, Tibolya Péter hatodik, Németh Róbert 11. lett. Tibolya a kombinált számban – amely korábban nem igazán ment neki – a második legjobb eredményt érte el, Németh pedig a harmadikat.
A csütörtöki selejtezőben 74-en szerepeltek, a legjobb 36 lehetett ott a döntőben. Vasárnap a nők fináléját rendezik meg, a mezőnyben ott lesz Gyenesei Leila és Cseh Krisztina.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*VILÁGKUPAVERSENY, MEDWAY*


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=left>*1. Marosi Ádám*</TD><TD align=middle>*5760 pont*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>2. Ondrej Polivka (cseh)</TD><TD align=middle>5760</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>3. Alekszandr Leszun (orosz)</TD><TD align=middle>5712</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>…
</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>5. Kasza Róbert</TD><TD align=middle>5652</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>6. Tibolya Péter</TD><TD align=middle>5632</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>…</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>11. Németh Róbert</TD><TD align=middle>5588​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Tizenháromezer dollárt ért az "aranykorong"*
2010. 04. 06. 16.36 

 <RIGHT> 




*Több mint 13 ezer dollárért kelt el egy aukción az a korong, amellyel a vancouveri olimpia férfi hokidöntőjének hosszabbításos szakaszában játszottak.*


Egy Ohio állambeli lakos *13.088 dollárt* adott az értékes pakkért. Az amerikaiak elleni döntőn győztes gólt szerzett kanadai Sidney Crosbynak a svájciak elleni csoportmérkőzésen viselt mezéért* 35.034 dollárt* fizettek.

* A női hokifinálén használt éremtartó tálca 4990 dollárért kelt el.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Öttusa vk: technikai hiba miatt az élcsoportból csúszott vissza Gyenesei*

*A kombinált számnak harmadikként vágott neki, lőtáblája hibája miatt azonban jelentősen visszacsúszott, így 18. lett Gyenesei Leila vasárnap az öttusázók idei világkupa-sorozatának harmadik állomásán, az angliai Medwayben. A döntő másik magyar résztvevője, Cseh Krisztina a 26. helyen végzett.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->Gyenesei a vívást követően a hatodik helyen állt, majd megnyerte az úszást, és lovaglás után is az élmezőnyben állt, a 3000 méteres futást megszakító lövészet harmadik sorozatában azonban - amint azt Pálvölgyi Miklós szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek elmondta - egy darabig nem indult be az órája, így a táblája nem fogadta a lövéseket, emiatt sok időt vesztett, s jócskán visszaesett. Más jellegű, de ugyancsak a technikával összefüggő gondja egy cseh versenyzőnek is akadt.
„Ennek a francia rendszernek a hibái a gyakorlatban jönnek ki. Vannak más rendszerek is, például magyar is, de ezeket valahogy nehezen engedik be a versenyekre" - fogalmazott a szakvezető.
A vasárnapi Vk-viadalt a francia Amélie Cazé nyerte. A pénteki selejtezőben két csoportban 55-en küzdöttek, az első 18-18 jutott tovább. Szombaton, a férfiak versenyében a világbajnoki címvédő Marosi Ádám győzött, de jól szerepelt a többi magyar induló is: Kasza Róbert ötödik, Tibolya Péter hatodik, Németh Róbert pedig 11. lett. 


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*ÖTTUSA VK, MEDWAY, NŐK* 

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>1. Amélie Cazé (francia) 5312 pont</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>2. Donata Rimsaite (litván) 5260</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>3. Mhairi Spence (brit) 5228</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>...*18. Gyenesei Leila 4964*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*...26. Cseh Krisztina 4720* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Atlétika: Patrick Makau szenzációs ideje a Rotterdam Marathonon*


*Minden idők ötödik legjobb eredményével nyerte meg a kenyai Patrick Makau vasárnap a rotterdami maratonfutó-versenyt.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A 25 éves atléta 2:04:47 óra alatt teljesítette a távot, így mindössze 48 mp-cel maradt el az etióp Haile Gebrselassie világcsúcsától.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*ROTTERDAM MARATHON*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*FÉRFIAK*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*1. Patrick Makau (kenyai) 2:04:47 óra*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Geoffrey Mutai (kenyai) 2:04:54 ó</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Vincent Kipruto (kenyai) 2:05:13 ó

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*NŐK*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1. Aberu Kebede (etióp) 2:25:29 óra</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Magdalena Lewy Boulet (amerikai) 2:26.22 ó</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Hsziao Lin-csu (Xiaolin Zhu, kínai) 2:29:42 ó</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Miniszterelnök kupa döntő*
2010. 04. 12. 13.56


<RIGHT>





*A mai nap a döntőkkel véget ért Ankarában a Miniszterelnök Kupa. Az 5 fős női válogatottból egyedül a 75kg-os Kovács Máriának sikerült a fináléba beverekednie magát.*


A döntőben a nagyon kellemetlen stílusú Lidia Fidura(POL) várta, aki tegnap a kanadaiak világbajnokát Mary Spencert győzte le.
A lengyel a tőle megszokott dulakodós, zárt védekezésű bokszával nagyon megnehezítette Marcsi dolgát. Az első menetben a PVSK versenyzője jól távol tartva ellenfelét sok ütéssel próbálta lebontani annak kettős fedezékét (0:0).

A második menettől Fiduranak sikerült rákényszerítenie dulakodó stílusát Kovácsra. A menetben mindössze 1-1 pontot kaptak a versenyzők, így a harmadik etapnak is döntetlennel indultunk neki. Az utolsó két menetben sok fogás, dulakodás már nagyon kimerítette a bokszolókat és kevés értékelhető találatot lehetett látni, de a fáradtság ellenére Marcsi aktívabbnak bizonyult és az utolsó menetben egy pontos előnyt tudott kiharcolni. Bár nem szép mérkőzésen, de 3:2-es pontozású magyar győzelem született és ez a lényeg! Hiszen nagyon erős mezőnyben több EB, VB érmest legyőzve sikerült kivívnia az elsőséget Gál László tanítványának.
A lányok emellett az aranyérem mellett még két bronzérmet szereztek Papp Nikolettnek (64kg) és Ducza Anitának (75kg) köszönhetően.
*A lányok mellet a fiúk is 100%-ot teljesítettek, hiszen mind a három döntős magyar fiúnak sikerült a dobogó legfelső fokára felállni. Varga Miklós (60kg), Káté Gyula (64kg), Bacskai Balázs (69kg) szintén bajnokként térhet haza.*

A magyarok a nagy létszámú török csapat után a második legjobb összesített eredményt érte el a 16(11fiú, 5lány) versenyzővel.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*US Masters - Mickelson győzött, Woods negyedik*
2010. 04. 12. 11.17 <RIGHT>







*Az amerikai Phil Mickelson nyert, az öt hónapos kihagyás után visszatért Tiger Woods pedig a negyedik helyen végzett az év első Major golftornáján, a US Mastersen.*



Mickelson a záróforduló előtt egy ütés hátrányban a második helyen állt Lee Westwood mögött, vasárnap azonban ismét 67 ütésből teljesítette a 18 lyukat, az angol játékos pedig 71-ből, így biztosan, három ütés előnnyel nyerte meg pályafutása harmadik Mastersét, s az érte járó híres zöld zakót. Az utolsó gurítását követően Mickelson könnyekben tört ki, miután váratlanul meglátta a pályán feleségét, akinél 11 hónapja mellrákot diagnosztizáltak, s azóta egyetlen viadalra sem tudta elkísérni férjét.

A világranglista-vezető Woods vasárnap hullámzóan, összességében mégis jól játszott. A télen szexbotrányba keveredett sztár ezzel együtt korántsem volt elégedett a 277 ütéses összeredményével:

*"Szörnyű volt a bemelegítés, aztán nagyon gyengén gurítottam, így nem is lehetett más az eredmény. Negyedik lettem, de nem ezt akartam. Nyerni jöttem ide, ám ahogy mentek a napok, egyre rosszabbul ütöttem a labdát."*

*Mickelson 1,35 millió dollárt kapott győzelméért.*

*Erdemények:*

*1. Phil Mickelson (amerikai) 272 ütés (67, 71, 67, 67)*
2. Lee Westwood (angol) 275 (67, 69, 68, 71)
3. Anthony Kim (amerikai) 276 (68, 70, 73, 65)
4. K.J. Csoj (dél-koreai) 277 (67, 71, 70, 69) és
*Tiger Woods (amerikai) 277 (68, 70, 70, 69)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Meghosszabbodott a nevezési határidő 2010-es McDonald's Kihívás Napjára!*

​*A Magyar Szabadidősport Szövetség, a települési önkormányzatok kérését figyelembe véve úgy döntött, hogy 2010. április 20-ig kitolja nevezési határidőt. A változtatás indoka, hogy a parlamenti választások első fordulója miatt a több helyen nem születhetett meg a jelentkezéshez elengedhetetlen testületi döntés.*


A Magyar Szabadidősport Szövetség, a települési önkormányzatok kérését figyelembe véve úgy döntött, hogy 2010. április 20-ig kitolja nevezési határidőt. A változtatás indoka, hogy a parlamenti választások első fordulója miatt a több helyen nem születhetett meg a jelentkezéshez elengedhetetlen testületi döntés.
A Kihívás Napja 1982-ben indult Kanadából, ahol két szomszédos város vezetői elhatározták, hogy egy egésznapos verseny keretében döntik el, melyikük városa a sportosabb. Május utolsó szerdáján ezért 0 órától este 9-ig folyamatosan számolták, hányan végeznek aktív testmozgást legalább 15 percen keresztül.

A Kihívás Napja hamar meghonosodott szerte Európában és a nagyvilágban, majd 1991-ben Magyarországra is megérkezett. Hazánkban eddig összesen 1578 település vett részt a vetélkedésben. Tavaly a versenyben részt vett falvak és városok lakói egyetlen nap alatt több, mint 8 millió negyedórás testmozgást végeztek.
1991-től eddig minden Kihívás Napján részt vettek: Gyöngyöshalász, Szentes, Zagyvarékas, Budapest III. kerület.
A Kihívás Napjának célja az, hogy kedvet teremtsen a mozgáshoz, az egészséges életmódhoz - ezért támogatják olimpikonjaink, sportkiválóságaink is személyes részvételükkel ezt az országos eseményt.
A 2010. évi kiírásban egymással párhuzamosan két rendszert hirdetett meg a Magyar Szabadidő Sportszövetség a Kihívás Napja programjaként. Egyikre a települések önállóan, hagyományos, korábbiakból ismert módon nevezhetnek be és részesülhetnek annak díjazásából. A másik esetben - külön kiírás alapján - a Többcélú Kistérségi Társulás nevezése alatt vehetnek részt a települések.
Amennyiben egy település mindkét rendszerben részt kíván venni, úgy külön-külön kell ezt a szándékot a nevezéssel kinyilvánítani.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Terhes a világcsúcstartó atlétanő, ezért kihagyja a szezont*



*Terhessége miatt kihagyja az idei szezont Paula Radcillfe. A britek világcsúcstartója második gyermekét várja, a 2012-es londoni olimpián már indulna a maratonon.*




 

 


Második gyermekét várja Paula Radcliffe, ezért kihagyja a teljes 2010-es szezont. A britek világcsúcstartó maratonfutója szerint minden a tervek szerint alakult. „Bár a terhességet időnként nehéz tervezni, most minden úgy alakult, ahogy a férjemmel akartuk. Idén nem lesz világbajnokság, és ott a teljes 2011-es szezon felkészülésnek, hogy csúcsformában mehessek a londoni olimpiára”.







A 36 éves futónő első gyermekét, Islát 2007-ben szülte, akkor két héttel a szülés után már elkezdte az edzéseket. Tervei szerint most egy kicsit később kapcsolódna be a munkába. Radcliffe 2009 novembere óta nem versenyzett, akkor negyedik lett a New York-i maratonon.




 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Két bemutató erejére Európa jön a Lakers*










*Két bemutató mérkőzés erejéig Európába látogat ősszel a Los Angeles Lakers, az észak-amerikai profi kosárlabda-bajnokság (NBA) jelenlegi címvédője.*


A liga keddi tájékoztatása szerint Kobe Bryant és társai október 4-én a londoni O2 Arenában küzdenek meg a Minnesota Timberwolvesszal, majd három nappal később Barcelonában csapnak össze a helybéli csapattal.




 

 

 



A sorozatban ötödik európai NBA-előszezon során a New York Knicks is "átugrik", amely október 3-án az olasz AJ Milano vendégeként lép pályára, 6-án pedig a Minnesotával küzd meg a párizsi Bercy Csarnokban.



 

 

 

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Hatszáz indulót várnak a félmaratoni Eb-re*
2010. 04. 14. 16.51


 <RIGHT> 




*Sorozatban harmadszor lesz házigazdája a félmaratoni országos bajnokságnak Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megye: Sajószentpéter (2008), és Szerencs (2009) után vasárnap Encsen rendezik a versenyt.*


Abaúj fővárosába csaknem 600 sportolót várnak, ugyanis a futófesztivál részét képezi még a nemzetközi nyílt félmaratoni, a pedagógus félmaratoni, valamint a szenior félmaratoni viadal is.
A Miskolcon, a Megyei Közgyűlés épületében szerdán tartott sajtótájékoztatón jelentették be, hogy a 21.095 méteres pálya végig aszfaltborítású.
* A futóknak az Encs-Fügöd-Hernádszentandrás-Pere-Hernádbüd-Gibárt-Encs útvonal leküzdése jelent majd feladatot.* A bajnokság felnőtt korosztályos dobogósai, illetve a félmaraton abszolút győztesei pénzdíjazásra számíthatnak, ugyanis a szervezők egymillió forintot osztanak szét a legjobbak között.

Ugyancsak Encs ad otthont a *32. kismaratoni futó országos bajnokságnak is. A serdülő, ifjúsági, junior fiúkra és lányokra 6, 8, 10, 15, és 21 kilométer megtétele vár.*
A viadal rajtja és célja az* encsi polgármesteri hivatalnál lesz, a startra vasárnap 10:15 órakor kerül sor.* Gyulai Miklós, a Magyar Atlétikai Szövetség (MASZ) elnöke megjegyezte: a megyével kötött három évre szóló szerződés az idei versennyel ugyan lejár, de a MASZ nyitott a folytatásra.

A megye különböző térségeiben lebonyolított versenyeknek célja továbbá a turisztikai, illetve gasztronómiai értékek bemutatása. Ebben az évben hívják életre első alkalommal a Rákóczi Autós pálinkatúrát, amelynek keretében igyekeznek bemutatni a helyi különleges italokat. A túra háziasszonya Zimány Linda modell-műsorvezető, rajt szombat reggel 8 órakor Miskolcon, a Megyeháza előtti térről. A startjelet Erőss Zsolt hegymászó, és Pataky Attila, az Edda zenekar frontembere adja meg.


*Torna: Megvan a férfi Eb-csapat*
2010. 04. 14. 12.45

 <RIGHT> 




*Berki Krisztián, Hídvégi Vid, Rácz Attila, Czingli László és Marján Péter alkotja a jövő heti birminghami férfi tornász Európa-bajnokságon induló csapatot.*


A keretet az elmúlt két válogatóverseny alapján hirdette ki Kovács István vezetőedző, a tartalékok: Kállai Zoltán és Nyers Csaba.

A kontinensviadalon csapatban, illetve egyéniben szerenként hirdetnek eredményt. Az öt versenyző közül szerenként három indul, és mindhárom eredménye beleszámít a csapatösszesítésbe. A vezetőedző hétfőn hirdeti ki, hogy melyik szeren, kire számít. Az bizonyos, hogy a négyszeres Európa-bajnok Berki Krisztián csak lovon versenyzik.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*A sztárjátékosok szeme láttára lett öngyilkos egy férfi*​ 

*Javában tart Amerikában a baseball-szezon. A Los Angeles Angels éppen a New York Yankees elleni meccsre készült, amikor a csapat szállodájában öngyilkos lett egy férfi.*

Öngyilkos lett egy férfi egy New York-i szállodában, éppen abban, amelyikben a Los Angeles Angels baseballcsapata szállt meg. Az esetnek két játékos, Jered Weaver és Matt Palmer is szemtanúja volt. Palmer (képünkön) beszélt is a sajtó képviselőivel. „Amikor felfogtam, mi történt, rosszullét fogott el, súly nehezedett a gyomromra, borzasztó átélni egy ilyet. Én egy fokkal szerencsésebb voltam, Weaver látta a férfit becsapódni”.








Az öngyilkos férfi a jelentések szerint nem volt a hotel lakója, csak bekéredzkedett, mert meg akarta nézni a szálloda uszodáját, végül amikor nem figyelt rá senki, a mélybe vetette magát. Az Angels edzője szűkszavúan értékelte a két játékos lelki állapotát. „Nyilvánvaló, hogy pocsék dolog átélni egy ilyet, de a fiúk tudják, most első a baseball”.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*Aerobik: Japánban ragadtak a magyar aerobikosok*
*2010. 04. 21. 19.37*


* <RIGHT> *




*A légtérzár miatt Japánban ragadtak a magyar aerobikosok, akik a tokiói Világkupán vettek részt, és több finálés helyezést is elértek.*

A múlt heti Szlovák Openen két aranyat is nyerő Roik Zsolt jól teljesített Japánban. A világbajnoki erősségű mezőnyben bravúrosan helytállt, ez egyéniben a 8. helyre volt elegendő. Vegyespárosban Roik Lendvay Dórával lépett színpadra, teljesen együtt mozogtak, vidám, jól előadott gyakorlatukban az emelések ismét nagyon jól sikerültek, végül az előkelő 5. helyen végeztek, közvetlenül a tavalyi győztes vietnámi páros mögött. Árva Márta, a Budaörsi DSE edzője szerint a bronzérem sem lett volna elérhetetlen számukra, sovány vigasz, hogy nehézelem pontszámban a 3., művészi hatás pontszámban 2. helyre rangsorolták őket a bírók. A junior lányok mezőnyében Lendvay Réka jutott fináléba, ahol 8. lett.
A légtérzár miatt a magyarok Tokióban ragadtak, a magyar konzulátus segítségével próbálják átíratni repülőjegyüket. Hazaérkezésük egyelőre bizonytalan, valószínűleg nem tudnak részt venni az április 24-én kezdődő debreceni országos bajnokságon, amely Magyar Kupa-forduló is egyben.
Árva Márta, edző: Azt egyelőre nem tudjuk, mikor tudunk hazamenni. Mindenesetre a világbajnokságra való felkészülés fontos állomása volt ez a tokiói világverseny, Fekete Nóra nemzetközi versenybíró hasznos tanácsokkal látta el a versenyzőinket. Összegezve, sikeresnek mondható a Budaörsi DSE sportolóinak részvétele a Suzuki WS-án, három egység a döntőbe jutott, két 8., és egy 5.helyezést értek el.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Rekordszámú magyar és külföldi résztvevő a szezonnyitó autós gyorsasági versenyhétvégén a Hungaroringen*
*2010. 04. 21. 20.11*


* <RIGHT> *​




*Az ingyenes belépő mellett a box utca is látogatható, illetve a VIP autók is megtekinthetőek lesznek. Közel 150 magyar és külföldi résztvevővel számolnak az idei autós gyrosasági szezonnyitó hétvégén.*


A május 1-jén és 2-án megrendezésre kerülő versenyhétvégén 10 versenynek lehetünk szem -és fültanúi, mialatt lezajlik a Material Center Kupa, a FIA Közép-Európai Zóna Trófea és a Duna-Autó Autós Gyorsasági Országos Bajnokság I. és II. futama. Emellett egy magyar (Suzuki Swift Kupa) és egy külföldi (cee’d LOTOS Cup) kupasorozat is itt veszi kezdetét a 2010-es idényben.

A Főnix Motorsport Egyesület jóvoltából a Hungaroringen lezajló versenyhétvége (április 30. - edzésnap, május 1. – versenynap, május 2. - versenynap) ingyenesen látogatható a nagyközönség számára, sőt a box utca is nyitva áll a kíváncsi szemek részére. Megtekinthetőek lesznek a magyar és külföldi csapatok autói és verseny közbeni tevékenységük is. A mezőnyökben látható lesz többek között 9 db Porsche 997 GT3 Cup, 3 db Porsche GT3 RSR, 3 db BMW M3 GTR, 5 db Ferrari 430 Challenge, 1 db Audi A4 DTM és 1 db Saleen S7.

Az autóritkaságok mellett gokartozási és szimulátorozási lehetőség várja a látogatókat, akiknek Kőváry Barna és Lantos András szolgáltat majd információkat a bemondó mikrofonon keresztül, illetve DJ Tomek szolgáltatja a hangulat fokozásához szükséges zenét.

Aki a Majálist és másnapját a Hungaroringen tölti, tanúja lehet a két VIP autó küzdelmének, amelyekben ez alkalommal Hujber Ferenc és Horváth András lesz látható, miközben több közszereplő is kilátogat a versenyhangulat kedvéért, hiszen közüllük néhányan szintén versenyezni fognak, amihez friss energiát biztosít a pályán történő átszellemülés.

Az Magyar Nemzeti Autósport Szövetség Gyorsasági Szakágának, a GFS Motorsportnak és az RCM Motorsportnak köszönhetően a két VIP autó mind az öt versenyhétvégén rajthoz áll, amelyeknek pilótái hírességek és közéleti személyiségek lesznek. Mivel több alkalommal is látogatható lesz a box utca, ezért lehetőség adódik a sztárokkal pár szót váltani, esetleg autogramot kérni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Úton a rekord felé a dél-koreai hegymászónő*

"*Jó állapotban van, magabiztos és erős" - számolt be a 44 éves hegymászónő expedíciójának koordinátora.*

*Úton a rekord felé Oh Eun Szun dél-koreai hegymászónő: a tervek szerint a hét végén éri el az Annapurna 8091 méteres csúcsát, hogy ő legyen az első nő, aki megmászta a világ mind a 14 nyolcezer méter feletti hegycsúcsát.*

"Jó állapotban van, magabiztos és erős" - számolt be a 44 éves hegymászónő expedíciójának koordinátora. "Az alaptábort már elhagyta, egy magasabb felé tart, hogy 24-én vagy 25-én sor kerüljön a csúcstámadásra" - részletezte a katmandui forrás. 

Oh Eun Szun korábban már próbálkozott a Himalája nepáli vonulataiban található hegycsúcs meghódításával, de akkor elbukott. A dél-koreai sportoló azonban így is "egy hegy előnyben" van vetélytársaival, a spanyol Edurne Pasabannal és az osztrák Gerlinde Kaltenbrunnerrel szemben. Igaz, Pasaban a múlt héten sikerrel járt az Annapurnán, így számára már csak a 8027 méteres Sisapangma van hátra. A 36 éves spanyol már a következő hetekben útra kelhet a hegyre.

Némileg nehezebb helyzetben van Gerlinde Kaltenbrunner, aki jelenleg a világ legmagasabb hegycsúcsát, a 8848 méteres Mount Everestet (Csomolungmát) támadja. Amennyiben sikerrel jár, a legtechnikásabbnak tartott K2-t kell meghódítania utolsóként. Az osztrák oxigénpalack nélkül tör a magasba.

A világon elsőként az olasz Reinhold Messner hódította meg a 14 hegyet, ő 1970 és 1986 között teljesítette az embert próbáló feladatot, amelyet bizonyítottan eddig 18 férfi hegymászónak sikerült megismételnie. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Hujber Ferenc és Horváth András versenyeznek a Hungaroringen*​ 

*Hujber Ferenc, Serdült Orsi és Budai Zsuzsi is versenyzői licencet szereznek, mert mindhárman indulnak az idei gyorsasági versenyek valamelyikén.*​ 

*Hujber Ferenc, Serdült Orsi és Budai Zsuzsi is versenyzői licencet szereznek, mert mindhárman indulnak az idei gyorsasági versenyek valamelyikén. Az idei autós gyorsasági versenyhétvégék mindegyikén két VIP autót indítanak a szakágnak és két csapatnak köszönhetően.* A VIP autók pilótái hírességek és közéleti személyiségek lesznek.​ 
Hujber Ferenc örömmel fogadta a versenyzői felkérést, hiszen most a lóerőket a versenyautó volánja mögül irányíthatja majd. Április 26-án elméleti és gyakorlati vizsgát fog tenni a Hungaroringen, melynek során életében először fog egy versenyautó kormányához ülni. „Izgatottan várom milyen lesz az első alkalom, hiszen eddig csak szimulátorokban próbáltam!” - mondta a Reggeli műsorvezetője.​ 
Serdült Orsi és Budai Zsuzsi a Budapest-Bamako Rally után még több izgalomra vágyik, ezért ők is „beneveztek” az autós gyorsasági versenyek egyikére. „Még nem tudjuk egymás ellen küzdünk-e, de már nagyon várjuk az adrenalin túltengést. Itt minden sokkal gyorsabban fog történni, ezért jobban kell majd figyelnünk is.” - lelkendezett Orsi, amikor beszámolt a lehetőségről.​ 
A két VIP autó a Genex Suzuki Bio Kupán indul először, május 1-jén. A versenyautók pilótái Hujber Ferenc és Horváth András lesznek. A VIP autók az idei szezon összes futamán rajthoz fognak állni.
A felnőttek mellett a gyermekeket is többféle programmal várja a szezonnyitó hétvégén a „Hungaroring Majális” – a Material Center Kupa. A gokart pálya mellett lesz ugrálóvár, rodeo bika, arcfestés, illetve gladiátor játék. 
Mivel a kisgyermekek kivételével mindenki számára látogatható lesz a box utca, ezért lehetőség adódik a sztárokkal pár szót váltani, esetleg autogramot kérni. A boxok mögötti területen kialakításra kerül a „Győztesek sátra”, ahol minden futam végén találkozni lehet a díjazott versenyzőkkel egy-egy interjú erejéig, illetve autogramot is itt lehet tőlük szerezni.​ 
*A szezonnyitó versenyhétvége az április 30-ai szabadedzéssel kezdődik, reggel 9 órától, majd a versenynapokon, május 1-jén, reggel 8 órakor indul aznap az első időmérő edzés, valamint május 2-án, reggel 8:45-től kezdődnek a futamok a Formula autók második versenyével.*​ 
*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 81.04%" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="81%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 99.62%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="99%" colSpan=3>2010. április 30. (péntek)*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">08:40 - 15:00</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">szabadedzések</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">15:30 - 16:00</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">cee'd LOTOS Cup</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">szabadedzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">16:20 - 16:50</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Genex Suzuki Bio Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">17:00 - 17:30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Formula autók</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">17:40 - 18:00</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">cee'd LOTOS Cup</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 99.62%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="99%" colSpan=3></B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 99.62%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="99%" colSpan=3>*2010. május 1. (szombat)*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">08:00 - 08:30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 alatt, BMW 325 Challenge</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">08:40 - 09:10</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 felett, Seat Leon Kupa, Lotus Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">09:30 - 10:15</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Formula autók</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. verseny 25'+ 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">10:30 - 10:50</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">cee'd LOTOS Cup</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">11:15 - 12:00</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Genex Suzuki Bio Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. verseny 25'+ 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">12:30 - 13:15</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 alatt, BMW 325 Challenge</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. verseny 25'+ 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">13:45 - 14:30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 felett, Seat Leon Kupa, Lotus Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">1. verseny 25'+ 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">15:00 - 16:15</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">cee'd LOTOS Cup</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">Verseny 2 x 12 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">16:45 - 17:15</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Formula autók</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 99.62%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="99%" colSpan=3></B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 99.62%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="99%" colSpan=3>*2010. május 2. (vasárnap)*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">08:45 - 09:30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Formula autók</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. verseny 25' + 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">10:00 - 10:30</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 alatt, BMW 325 Challenge</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">10:40 - 11:10</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 felett, Seat Leon Kupa, Lotus Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. időmérő edzés</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">12:00 - 12:45</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Genex Suzuki Bio Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. verseny 25' + 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">13:15 - 14:00</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 alatt, BMW 325 Challenge</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2.verseny 25' + 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 19.74%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="19%">14:30 - 15:15</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 56.94%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="56%">Túraautók 2000cm3 felett, Seat Leon Kupa, Lotus Kupa</B>
​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; WIDTH: 22.58%; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt" width="22%">2. verseny 25' + 1 kör</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Környezetbarát autók versenye a fenntartható közlekedésért*
2010. 04. 23. 16.54


 <RIGHT> 





*Egyedi készítésű, illetve szériajárműből átalakított, nem fosszilis üzemanyaggal működő közlekedési eszközökkel indulnak a versenyzők az V. Széchenyi Futamon, április utolsó hétvégéjén. A verseny, a fenntartható közlekedés fontosságára hívja fel a figyelmet. 60 alternatív hajtású jármű áll majd a startvonalra új helyszínen.*


A különleges verseny ötlete a győri Széchenyi István Egyetem (SZE-Győr) hallgatóitól származik. „Olyan közlekedési eszközök tervezése és építése a cél, amelyek kizárólag alternatív, környezetbarát meghajtással üzemelnek. Egy kézzel fogható, összemérhető tervezői és kivitelezői eredményeket felvonultató versenyt kínáltunk elsősorban leendő és gyakorló mérnökök számára, amely megmozgatja és felrázza a szunnyadó innovatív hajlamot mindenkiben. Így szerveztük meg öt évvel ezelőtt az első Széchenyi Futamot, amely azóta országos szintű rendezvénnyé nőtte ki magát.” – idézte fel a kezdeteket Petis László, a program főszervezője, aki maga is a SZE-Győr tanulója.
A szervezést és lebonyolítást az INNO-MOBIL Sportegyesület és az Alternatív Hajtású Járműsport Szövetség végzi. A jelentkezők meghatározott kategóriákban indulhatnak, a saját építésű vagy átépített járműveket hajthatja elektromos áram, hidrogén, napenergia, sűrített levegő – a lehetőségek tárháza szinte kimeríthetetlen. Az idei, immár ötödik futamra április 23-25. között kerül sor, amelyre rekordszámú nevezés érkezett: a tavalyi 30 után most mintegy 60 versenygép áll rajthoz, a győri Audi gyár parkolójában.
„A Széchenyi István Egyetem az alkalmazható tudás egyeteme; ezt igazolja az a tény is, hogy az intézmény falai között született meg a Széchenyi Futam alapgondolata. Jelenleg közel 12 milliárd forintos fejlesztési programot valósítunk meg annak érdekében, hogy hallgatóink még színvonalasabb körülmények között készülhessenek fel az előttük álló kihívásokra. A beruházások a futam korábbi helyszínét is érintették, ám a pénteki és szombati programok egy részének továbbra is az egyetem, annak újonnan épített kétszintes parkolólemeze ad otthont. Büszkék vagyunk rá, hogy egy ilyen életképes, a jövő építését hasznosan szolgáló, a mérnöki kreativitásra építő kezdeményezéshez biztosíthatjuk a hátteret.” – mondta el az esemény beharangozó sajtótájékoztatóján Szilasi Péter Tamás, a Széchenyi István Egyetem stratégiai és fejlesztési igazgatója.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Búcsút vettek Samaranchtól*
2010. 04. 22. 20.35







 <RIGHT> 




*Mély részvét mellett vett búcsút csütörtökön a sport- és politikai világ Juan Antonio Samaranchtól, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság volt elnökétől, aki szerdán, 89 éves korában hunyt el.*






*A sportdiplomatát a katalóniai regionális kormányzat palotájában ravatalozták fel, a koporsóját az olimpiai zászlóval takarták le és az ötkarikás himnusz is megszólalt. Később a gyászszertartásra átszállították a barcelonai katedrálisba, a koporsót több korábbi és még aktív spanyol sportoló - köztük a teniszsztár Rafael Nadal - is vitte.*






* János Károly spanyol király a búcsúztatón azt mondta: az elhunyt példaképszerű védelmezője volt az ötkarikás értékeknek.*




* "Barcelona, Katalónia és Spanyolország elvesztette egy olyan fiát, aki az egész világra kisugárzott" - fogalmazott az uralkodó, aki feleségével, Zsófia királynéval vett részt a gyászszertartáson.*
* Fülöp trónörökös a következő szavakkal búcsúzott:
"Köszönjük Juan Antonio, és jó utat az örökkévalóságba!"*

*



Jacques Rogge, a NOB jelenlegi elnöke a modernkori olimpiai játékok egyik legfontosabb szereplőjeként jellemezte elődjét, akinek jelentőségét csak az alapító Pierre de Coubertin szárnyalta túl.*
* "Samaranch tette azzá az olimpiát, ami ma: a világ legfontosabb sporteseménye" - hangsúlyozta Rogge.
Samaranch lánya, María Teresa arra emlékeztetett, hogy édesapjának a sport volt világa a második családja.
A gyászszertartás végén felcsendült az elhunyt kedvenc dala, az "Amigos para siempre" (Barátok örökre), amelyet Andrew Lloyd Webber írt az 1992-es barcelonai játékokra.*
* Juan Antonio Samaranch 1920. július 17-én, Barcelonában született. A NOB tagjává 1966-ban vált, 1968 és 1975, valamint 1979 és 1980 között a testület protokollfőnökeként, 1970-től 1978-ig, illetve 1979 után végrehajtó bizottsági tagként, 1974-től 78-ig alelnökeként, 1980 és 2001 között pedig elnökeként tevékenykedett, azóta örökös tiszteletbeli elnök volt.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>






​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Tiszaújváros nagykövete lett Sebestyén Júlia*
2010. 04. 28. 20.49

<RIGHT> 




*Tiszaújváros nagykövete lesz Sebestyén Júlia, a visszavonulását idén bejelentő négyszeres olimpikon, Európa-bajnok műkorcsolyázó.*


Koscsó Lajos, a város polgármestere a sportoló búcsúztatása alkalmából rendezett szerdai fogadáson kérte fel a kilencszeres magyar bajnokot, hogy vállalja el ezt a tisztséget. Sebestyén a 2004-es budapesti Eb-győzelme óta a település díszpolgára.

Az eseményen a városvezető elmondta, bár többféle sportsiker született az elmúlt években Tiszaújvárosban, Sebestyén sporttörténelmet írt, amikor első magyar női műkorcsolyázóként megnyerte a kontinensviadalt.

Koscsó a város nevében Józsa Lajos képzőművész Napernyős hölgy című bronzszobrát adta át a 28 éves sportolónak, aki egy ötperces, a korábbi versenyein bemutatott programjait tartalmazó videofilmmel köszönte meg az önkormányzat és Tiszaújváros támogatását.

A rendezvényen részt vett Sallak György, a Magyar Országos Korcsolyázó Szövetség (MOKSZ) főtitkára is, aki elmondta: a honi korcsolyasport nem búcsúzik el Sebestyéntől, s a későbbiekben is számítanak tudására, segítségére, munkájára.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Hungaroring: Hivatalos program a szezonnyitó hétvégén*
2010. 04. 28. 18.06

<RIGHT> 




*Péntektől - vasárnapig tart a szezonnyitó hétvége a Hungaroringen. A szervezők rengeteg programmal várják az autó-motor sportok imádóit.*


Az idei szezonban minden autós gyorsasági bajnokságon indulni fog két VIP versenyautó. A VIP autók egy-egy pilótája valamely magyar közéleti személyiség vagy híresség lesz. Ez alkalommal Budai Zsuzsa (Miss Universe Hungary 2009) és Horváth András (magyar válogatott jégkorongozó) fog megküzdeni egymással és a többi versenyzővel.

*Résztvevők:*
Budai Zsuzsa
Horváth András
Serdült Orsolya
Debreczeni Zita
Timo

*Programok:* Formula autók versenye Genex Suzuki Bio Kupa Kistúraautók versenye (2000ccm alatt) Nagytúraautók versenye (2000ccm felett)

FIA Közép-Európai Zóna Trófea
KIA cee’d LOTOS Cup (betétfutam)

*Gyermekrogramok:* Gokart
Szimulátor 
Rodeo bika
Ugrálóvár Arcfestés 
Gladiátor játék

*Időpont: 2010. április 30. ( péntek), 2010. május 1. (szombat), 2010. május 2. (vasárnap)
*​*
**Helyszín: Hungaroring*
Szombaton és vasárnap kisbusszal szállítjuk a sajtó képviselőit a versenypálya körül! A VIP autók versenyéről, két kamerás, belső felvételeket biztosítani tudunk!​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Bolt: 9,4 mp az emberi teljesítőképesség határa százon*
2010. 04. 27. 15.26

<RIGHT> 




*Usain Bolt háromszoros olimpiai és világbajnok sprinter szerint az emberi teljesítőképesség határa 9.4 másodperc a 100 méteres síkfutásban, s úgy véli, ő erre az eredményre képes lehet.*


A jamaicai atléta - aki telefonkonferencián nyilatkozott a nemzetközi szövetségnek (IAAF) annak kapcsán, hogy szombaton váltóban megkezdte a 2010-es idényt - úgy gondolja, elsősorban a technikáján és a rajtján kell javítania ahhoz, hogy gyorsuljon az első 30 méteren, és ezáltal elérje ezt az álomidőt. A klubtársaiból álló váltó utolsó embereként Bolt szombaton Philadelphiában 8.79 mp alatt teljesítette az utolsó százat, ami minden idők egyik legjobb futásának számít.

* "Azt gondolom, a 9.4 az az idő, ahol megáll a 100 méteres rekord - nyilatkozott Bolt. - És remélem, én leszek az, aki a 9.4-t megfutja."*

Legnagyobb céljának azt tartja, hogy további 4-5-6 évig ő maradjon a legjobb atléta, s ezáltal legendává váljon. Éppen emiatt szeretné megvédeni olimpiai és világbajnoki címeit, mert mint mondta, a legtöbb atléta csak egyszer ér fel a csúcsra, de ő szeretne ott is maradni.

* Bolt elárulta, egyáltalán nem koncentrál arra, hogy a* *100 (9.59 mp) és 200 méter (19.19 mp) után 400 méteren is világcsúcstartó legyen, továbbra is a két rövidebb távon szeretne kiemelkedőt alkotni. Megjegyezte viszont, hogy visszavonulása előtt szeretné magát majd kipróbálni távolugrásban is.*

A 23 éves világklasszis futó május 19-én a dél-koreai Teguban, azaz a jövő évi világbajnokság helyszínén fut először 100 méteren, majd négy nappal később a sanghaji Gyémánt Liga-állomáson 200-on áll rajthoz. Idei legnagyobb erőpróbájának a Gyémánt Liga brüsszeli döntőjét tartja, ugyanis az augusztus 27-i eseményen összeméri tudását két legnagyobb riválisával, a szintén jamaicai Asafa Powell-lel és az amerikai Tyson Gayjel.​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Hamburgban újabb egyéni csúcsot futott a kétgyermekes családanya*
2010. 04. 27. 08.23

 <RIGHT> 




*Vasárnap Hamburgban szép magyar siker született a gazdag tradíciókkal rendelkező nemzetközi maratoni futóversenyen. Dr. Pettkó-Szandtner Judit (képünkön) 2:47:30 óra alatt tette meg a távot, ami számára új egyéni csúcsot jelent.*


Manapság, amikor 2:30 órán belül is meglehetős sokan teljesítik a 42195 méteres távot, első hallásra a 2:47:30 nem tűnik valami „acélos” időeredménynek.
Ha azonban azt is hozzátesszük, hogy a kétgyermekes jogásznő napi 8-10 órányi munka mellett, mindössze harmadik éve fut több-kevesebb rendszerességgel, akkor máris más optikát kap a történés. Teszi ezt Jenkei András edző irányításával, a Vasas-Humansoft amatőr versenyzőjeként...

Ha még azt is eláruljuk, hogy a hölgy már negyven évvel a háta mögött éri el egyre szebb eredményeit, akkor pedig csak gratulálni lehet hozzá. Akkor is, ha Pettkó-Szandtner Judit nem teljesen elégedett. Amint a helyszínről beszámolt az eseményről, azt is elmondta, ő még jobb időt szeretett volna futni.
Feltehetően az idei év további egy-két, kiszemelt maratoniján erre is meglesz a lehetősége.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Agyonverték Fodor Krisztina golfozót *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*
*Tragikus haláleset*​ 

Gyilkosság áldozata lett *Fodor Krisztina* kétszeres magyar bajnok golfozó​ 




 

A Népszabadság online értesülései szerint a BRFK életvédelmi osztályának nyomozói csütörtökön egy Balaton-parti kórházban vették őrizetbe az 50 éves férfit, aki öngyilkosságot akart elkövetni. Az áldozat és férje szerkesztette a *GolfTv* műsorát és internetes oldalát, illetve több televíziónak is készített golffal kapcsolatos műsorokat és tudósításokat. A meggyilkolt sportolónő szerkesztette a golf.lap.hu oldalt, férje - akit a rendőrség őrizetbe vett - Gy. Gusztáv.​ 
Az MTI információi szerint az áldozat *Fodor Krisztina* korábbi magyar bajnok profi golfozó, aki korábban a magyar kupát is elhódította, illetve kétszer is az év női sportolójának választották sportágában. Fodor Krisztina volt az első magyar női golfozó, aki 2006-ban indult az amatőr játékosok Európa-bajnokságán, 2007-ben pedig ő volt az ötletgazdája a Sikeres nők a rák ellen mottóval megrendezett jótékonysági golftornának.​
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Ritmikus gimnasztika: Megvan az elnök*
2010. 05. 09. 08.59


<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Ritmikus Gimnasztika Szövetség tisztújító közgyűlésén elnököt és elnökséget választott, az új elnök Bíró Vencel üzletember.*

Mint ismeretes, a 125 éves Magyar Torna Szövetséghez tartozó MRGSZ az áprilisi MATSZ-közgyűlés előtti közgyűlésén nem választott új vezetőt a lemondott Bán Teodóra helyére, és visszahívta az elnökséget is. A határozat értelmében tisztújító közgyűlést kellett tartania a testületnek, amelyen 25 tagegyesület vett részt.

A két jelöltből Bíró Vencel üzletembert választotta a testület elnöknek, aki egyébként tavaly április óta tagja volt az MRGSZ elnökségének. Kilenc jelölt volt a hatfős elnökségbe, melynek tagjai a mostani választások alapján: Dr. Csutora László, Dr. Dobó György, Dr. Korom Norbert, Bán Teodóra, Sinkó Andrea és Orbán Imre. A korábbi vezető, Bán Teodóra az elnökségben vállalta tovább a munkát, míg hosszú idő után visszatért sportágához az olimpiai 6. helyezett, legjobb magyar ritmikus gimnasztikázó, Sinkó Andrea.


*Szakmai hiúság hozta haza az életmű díjas Pálvölgyi Miklóst *
2010. 05. 08. 13.43


 <RIGHT> 






*Három kitűnő sportember kapott életmű díjat a Magyar Sport Napja alkalmából megrendezett központi ünnepségen. Közöttük volt Pálvölgyi Miklós (képünkön), a férfi és női öttusa válogatott kapitánya is, akivel először pályája kezdetéről beszélgettünk.*

- 1958-ban tettem meg az első lépéseket szeretett sportágam felé. A Fáklya Sport Egyesület utódában, a Budapesti Pedagógusban Nyulászi András vett pártfogásába. Nem voltam különösebben tehetséges; legjobb eredményemet 1964-ben értem el, amikor párbajtőr egyéniben junior világbajnoki hatodik helyet szereztem. 1970-ben vonultam vissza.
*- Akkoriban már évek óta az Újpesti Dózsában sportolt.*
- Igen, mert a Pedagógusban elfogyott a pénz, a versenyzők pedig követték Nyulászit Újpestre. Jól jártam, mivel a befejezés után azonnal lehetőséget kaptam arra, hogy a lila-fehérek öttusa szakosztályában az utánpótlással foglalkozhassak.
*- Ez csak az első állomása volt érdekes és változatos edzői pályájának. *
- A Dózsából Miskolcra vitt az utam, ahol a helyi VIMELUX támogatásával új szakosztály alapításába fogtam. Ez a kaland két és fél év után fejeződött be, mert ott is kiürült a kassza. Komoly fejezetet jelentett a KSI-ben eltöltött tizenegy esztendő, ahol olyan fiatal tehetségek is hozzám kerültek, mint Balaska Zsolt vagy Madaras Ádám. 
*- A KSI után ismét egy rövidebb periódus következett.*
- A nyolcvanas évek végén a MAFC-ba igazoltam, de közben edzőtáborok és versenyek szervezésébe is bekapcsolódtam. Mozgás közben kaptam egy „fülest”, hogy Svájcba keresnek öttusa szakembert. 1989 őszén beadtam a pályázatomat, amelynek elfogadását követően egészen 2000-ig az alpesi országban dolgoztam. Elsősorban a férfi és női junior válogatottak tartoztak hozzám. Közülük nőtt ki a legeredményesebb svájci öttusázó, Peter Steinmann is, aki világbajnokságon második és negyedik helyet is elért, közben éveken keresztül kitűnően szerepelt a Világ Kupa sorozatokban.
*- Hogyan került vissza a hazai szövetséghez?*
- Elsősorban a szakmai hiúság motivált, amikor belevágtam. Szerencsém van, hiszen a pekingi olimpiát leszámítva igen sikeres évek állnak mögöttünk. Nemzetközi szinten is eredményes versenyzőink voltak és vannak, akikkel persze hogy szívesen dolgozik együtt az ember. A megbízatásom elvileg 2012-ig szól, az ambícióimmal nem volt és nem is lesz baj.
*- Ön mit tesz azért, hogy megnövekedett feladatait - 2009-től nem csak a férfiak, hanem a nők szakmai felügyeletét is el kell látnia - maradéktalanul teljesíthesse? *
- Budajenői házamban van egy kis edzőszoba, ahol sok éven át „badiztam”, de ezt mostanában feladtam. A kerékpáromra viszont amint tehetem, felpattanok és egy óránál hamarabb sosem szállok le róla.
*- Mit szólt az életmű díj odaítéléséhez? *
- Tényleg meg vagyok hatva, hiszen eddig soha nem tüntettek ki. Most viszont léptek és nem várták meg, hogy majd egyszer posztumusz adhassák.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Öttusa Vk - Gyenesei bronzérmes*
2010. 05. 08. 22.20


 <RIGHT> 



*


Gyenesei Leila bronzérmet nyert szombaton a budapesti Trigránit öttusa Világkupa női versenyében. Győzött az olimpiai bajnok német Lena Schöneborn, míg a második helyen a kétszeres világbajnok francia Amélie Cazé végzett.

Tóth Adrienn tizedik, Pataki Viktória 15. lett.
Gyenesei, aki idén már többször jó eredményt ért el vívásban, ezúttal - akárcsak a selejtezőben - nem remekelt a pástokon, mindössze 784 pontot szedett össze, emiatt a 21. helyről kellett megkezdenie a felzárkózást. Úszásban harmadik volt, lovaglásban három akadálynál hibázott, ezek után nyolcadikként vághatott neki a lövészetekkel megszakított 3000 méteres futásnak, melynek végén harmadikként ért célba. Az első lövészet és az első harmad megtétele után ötödikként futott be a lőállásba, majd ezer méterrel később egy nagyobb bolyban nyolcadikként. Ez a sorozata azonban olyan jól sikerült, hogy a negyedik helyen kezdte meg a zárókört, melyben nagy futással megelőzte a brit Samantha Murrayt.

"Nagyon rosszul kezdődött számomra a nap, vívásban az elején három győzelem mellé tíz vereséget gyűjtöttem be. Akkor arra gondoltam, hogy minden asszó számít, így szépen lassan elkezdtem felzárkózni, majd az úszásban és a lovaglásban ezt folytattam, a kombinált szám pedig annyira jól ment, hogy az már engem is meglepett. Az angol lányt például, akit a végén megelőztem, korábban sose futottam le" - összegzett Gyenesei.

Tóth jól vívott, 904 ponttal kezdte a napot, az úszásban egy kicsit visszaesett, a lovaglással tartotta pozícióját, ezek után Gyenesei nyomában indult a zárószámnak, melyben sokáig jól állt, végül egy hellyel visszább csúszott rajtpozíciójánál.
Három szám után Pataki állt a legjobban, negyedik volt, ugyancsak 904 pontos vívásának, jó úszásának és lovaglásának köszönhetően, a lövészetes futásban azonban tizenegyen eléje kerültek. 
A csütörtöki selejtezőben 64 öttusázó, köztük tíz magyar szerepelt két csoportban, és az első 18-18 került s döntőbe. Négy hazai versenyző biztosította helyét a fináléban, Földházi Zsófiát azonban a szövetség visszaléptette, mert a jövő héten ifjúsági Európa-bajnokságon szerepel. 

Eredmények:

1. Lena Schöneborn (német) 5264 pont
2. Amélie Cazé (francia) 5216

3. Gyenesei Leila 5120 (vívás: 15 győzelem/19 vereség/784 pont, úszás: 2:11.70 perc/1220 pont, 1140, lövészet-futás: 12:36.40 perc/1976 pont)*​*
​...10. Tóth Adrienn 5012 (20/14/904, 2:22.17/1096, 1120, 12:57.69/1892)
...15. Pataki Viktória 4940 (20/14/904, 2:18.64/1140, 1160, 13:36.59/1736)

Vasárnap a férfiak döntőjét rendezik, hétfőn pedig vegyes váltó lesz a Népligeti Sportcentrumban.

​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*A meggyilkolt golfbajnoknő férje előzetesben*





*A BRFK emberölés bűntett elkövetésének megalapozott gyanúja miatt rendelte el a letartóztatást.*​*A BRFK elrendelte a meggyilkolt Fodor Krisztina golfozónő férjének előzetes letartóztatását. 





Őrizetbe vette a BRFK a meggyilkolt golfozónő férjét emberelőlés büntett megalapozott gyanúja miatt. A gyanú szerint a férfi olyan súlyosan bántalmazta profi golfozó feleségét, hogy a nő belehalt a sérüléseibe-olvasható az inforadio.hu oldalon. 
A bántalmazás után a férfi öngyilkosságot kísérelt meg, egy késsel hasba szúrta magát. Késöbb kórházba került, az őt kezelő orvosoknak számolt be tettéről.






A meggyilkolt golfozónő, Fodor Krisztina korábban a magyar kupát is elhódította, illetve kétszer is az év női sportolójának választották sportágában. 
Ő volt az első magyar női golfozó, aki 2006-ban indult az amatőr játékosok Európa-bajnokságán, 2007-ben pedig ő volt az ötletgazdája a Sikeres nők a rák ellen mottóval megrendezett jótékonysági golftornának.




​*​


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 10)

Hello!

Én szívesen beszélgetnék valakivel a hétvége f1-es eseményeiről, akit érdekel írjon!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Ifjúsági olimpia - Öt magyar atléta utazhat*
2010. 05. 24. 16.00


<RIGHT> 



*


Öt magyar atléta szerzett indulási jogot az augusztusi, szingapúri ifjúsági olimpiára.

*​*
*A moszkvai selejtezőn pénteken Nguyen Anasztázia 100 méteres síkfutásban érdemelte ki a kvótát a 14 és 18 év közöttiek első alkalommal kiírt seregszemléjére, hozzá csatlakozott szombaton a diszkoszvető Váradi Krisztina és a rúdugró Szabó Diána - a magyar szövetség honlapja szerint.

Vasárnap, az európai kvalifikációs verseny zárónapján a kalapácsvető Töreky Balázs és a magasugró Czúth Réka váltotta meg repülőjegyét.


*Schmitt marad, amíg maradhat a MOB elnöke*
2010. 05. 20. 09.44


<RIGHT> 






*Amíg el tudja látni a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöki tisztét, addig marad ebben a funkciójában Schmitt Pál.*

Az Országgyűlés elnöke szerdán parlamenti dolgozószobájában fogadta a MOB-iroda munkatársait, akiknek - az olimpiai bizottság honlapjának csütörtöki beszámolója szerint - azt mondta: miután alkotmányjogászokkal konzultált és sehol sincs leírva, hogy a Parlament és a MOB elnöki tisztsége összeférhetetlen lenne, továbbra is marad az olimpiai bizottság élén.

Erre azért is vállalkozik, mert a hazai sportéletben is több szervezeti változás várható, amelyekben a MOB elnökeként, az olimpiai mozgalom érdekében tevékenyen részt kíván venni.

* "Bevallom, az utóbbi napokban nagyon sok változás történt életemben. Egy azonban változatlan, továbbra is hűséges vagyok, ragaszkodom az olimpiai mozgalomhoz"* - jelentette ki kollégái előtt.

A közeljövőt illetően jelezte, hogy a megfelelő finanszírozás hiánya miatt jelenleg veszélyben lévő olimpiai felkészülés helyzetében alapvető változás várható, s a sportági szakszövetségek számára igyekeznek biztosítani az olimpiai felkészüléshez szükséges forrásokat.


*NSSZ-levél Orbánnak és Martonyinak*
2010. 05. 20. 18.36 


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) és partnerei közös levélben fordulnak a felkért miniszterelnökhöz és a leendő külügyminiszterhez annak érdekében, hogy a 2011 első felében esedékes soros magyar uniós elnökség emelje prioritásai közé a sportot.*

A Testnevelési Egyetemen megtartott tanácskozáson az NSSZ és az Önkormányzati Minisztérium sport-szakállamtitkárságának képviselői mellett részt vettek azoknak a sportszervezeteknek a küldöttei is, melyekkel az elmúlt hónapokban együttműködési megállapodást kötött az NSSZ - áll a szervezet sajtószolgálatának csütörtöki közleményében.

A közös döntés értelmében a felek együttesen arra kérik Orbán Viktor leendő miniszterelnököt és Martonyi Jánost, a külügyminiszteri poszt várományosát, hogy a felálló kormányzat az uniós elnökség keretein belül segítse elő három uniós sportkonferencia magyarországi megrendezését.

A tervek szerint az Európai Unió sportminisztereinek informális értekezlete, a Sport Fórum, mely a nem kormányzati szervezetek közös európai találkozója, valamint a sportigazgatói ülés lenne Magyarországon.

*"Az Európai Unió kiemelt feladatai közé bekerült a sport is, ezt szeretnénk mi is kihasználni" - hangsúlyozta Gémesi György, az NSSZ elnöke. "A 2013-tól 2020-ig tartó következő hétéves ciklust egy két esztendőn át tartó miniprogram készíti elő, melynek összeállításába magunk is szeretnénk ötleteinkkel becsatlakozni, természetesen hangsúlyosan képviselve a magyar érdekeket. Az Unió nem a versenysportot, hanem a sport közösségteremtő erejét tartja prioritásnak, szeretnénk az ezzel kapcsolatos pályázatokon minél eredményesebben szerepelni."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>




​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Képek: Hagyományteremtő ókori olimpia a XII. kerületben*
2010. 05. 29. 20.22


<RIGHT> 




*Az időjárás is a Budapest XII. kerületiek új kezdeményezése mellé állt. Május 29-én, szombaton ugyanis a dr. Koltai Jenő Sportcentrumban első alkalommal megrendezett ókori olimpia programjára kitűnő időben került sor.*

A hivatalosan az „I. Hegyvidéki Olimpia” nevet viselő eseményre tizenegy önkormányzati általános iskola ötödik osztályát hívták meg. Ők nevükben egy-egy ókori városállamot képviseltek: Athént, Thébát, Itakát, Korinthost, Mükénét, Delphoit és a többieket. A látványos bevonulást követően a XII. kerület polgármestere, Pokorni Zoltán (képünkön jobbról) mondott megnyitó szavakat. Hangsúlyozta, itt nem a másik legyőzése a cél, hanem az, hogy ki-ki önmagát felülmúlja. Majd Jakabházyné Mező Mária, a Magyar Olimpiai Akadémia főtitkára köszöntötte a szépszámú versenyzőt és családtagjaikat.

Miután Papadimitriu Athina színművésznő görög és magyar nyelven is elmondta az olimpiai eskü szövegét, a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Vári Attila szavait követve valamennyi részvevő is elmondta azt, hogy utána tükrök segítségével fellobbantsák az olimpiai lángot.

Az esemény rangját emelték a szép számban megjelent olimpiai-, világ- és Európa-bajnokaink. Így Molnár Tamás, Steinmetz Barna és Vári Attila vízilabdázók, Varga János birkózó, Nagy Tímea és Sákovicsné Dömölky Lídia vívók, Antal Márta atléta és Hadfi Dániel cselgáncsozó.

Maguk a versenyek a koradélutáni órákig tartottak. Ezek sorában az atlétikai számok domináltak, de volt nagy sikert aratott birkózás is, méghozzá a fiúknak és a lányoknak egyaránt.
A küzdelmek végeztével - melyek során végig kellemes görög zenét játszott a tizenhárom tagú zenekar - valamennyi részvevő erre az alkalomra készített kerámia érmet kapott ajándékként. Folytatás jövőre.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Ejtőernyőzés: Jól céloztak a magyarok a Világkupán*
2010. 06. 01. 20.19


<RIGHT>






*Tarolt a magyar csapat az ejtőernyős célbaugrók Világkupa-sorozatának első állomásán. A horvátországi Rijekában megrendezett viadalon egyéniben a teljes dobogót elfoglalták a mieink, így csapatban is diadalmaskodtak.*

15 ország 115 versenyzője vett részt az egyéni versenyben, melyet Bánszki Tamás nyert meg Réczi Attila és a Világjátékok-győztes Asztalos István előtt. A csapatgyőzelemért 24 egység küzdött, az egyéni eredmények alapján természetesen ebben a kategóriában is a Szolnoki Honvéd ESE ejtőernyősei által alkotott magyar válogatott diadalmaskodott, Olaszországot és Szlovéniát megelőzve. Az ifjúságiak kategóriájában Olenyik Roland ezüstérmes lett, Gál Szabolcs a negyedik helyen zárt.

- Kísérleteztem a csapatösszeállítással, szerencsére jól sült el – mondta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának Asztalos István, aki edzőként ezen a versenyen debütált a magyar csapat élén. – Bonyolult időjárási körülmények között, erős mezőnyben sikerült kiváló eredményt elérnünk. Örülök, hogy Bánszki Tamás ezúttal kihozta magából, amit tud, Réczi Attilának pedig ez volt az első igazán kiugró nemzetközi eredménye.

A magyarok június végén Szlovéniában folytathatják a jó szereplést a Világkupa-sorozat második állomásán, hogy aztán az esztendő két csúcsversenyére, a júliusban Svájcban rendezendő katonai világbajnokságra és az augusztusi montenegrói „civil” vb-re készüljenek.


*Vörös Zsuzsa befejezi pályafutását*
2010. 06. 01. 15.34


<RIGHT> 






*Befejezi versenyzői pályafutását Vörös Zsuzsanna olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok öttusázó.*

A 33 éves sportoló - amint azt a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálatnak elmondta - úgy érzi, öttusázóként kifutott az időből, pedagógusként és nevelőedzőként viszont még szeretne bizonyítani.

* "Sokkal többet aligha tudtam volna kihozni magamból, az öttusa nagyon összetett sportág, ahol sok minden közbejöhet"* - nyilatkozta Vörös Zsuzsa, aki a 2004-es, athéni ötkarikás játékokon ért fel pályafutása csúcsára. Ezzel a magyar öttusa első és eddig egyetlen női ötkarikás győztese lett.

* "Mindig is jó versenyző és versenyzőtárs akartam lenni. Belekóstoltam ugyan az öttusa mára feledésbe merült több napos lebonyolítási formáiba, de mindig úgy éreztem, hogy nekem az egynapos forgatókönyvet találták ki. Hét felnőtt magyar bajnokságot is nyertem, a csúcsot pedig természetesen az athéni olimpián kivívott győzelmem jelentette. Akkor nagyon kijött a lépés, mind az öt számban hoztam a formámat."*

Vörös végső elhatározásában a balszerencse is közrejátszott: 2008. november 11-én súlyos lovasbalesetet szenvedett, és jelentős hátrányba kerülve csak három hónappal később állhatott újra edzésbe. Párját tíz hónappal később, szeptember 11-én a munkahelyén érte kis híján végzetes baleset.

Pálvölgyi Miklós szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek azt mondta: Vörös Zsuzsa a magyar öttusa kiemelkedő személyisége, akinek a legkiválóbb eredménye az olimpiai győzelem.

* "Azt gondoltam, még továbbra is hasznára lehet a válogatottnak, de a körülmények úgy alakultak, hogy nem tudott ismét igazán edzésbe állni és versenyezni, pedig gazdag tapasztalatával nagy segítséget jelentett volna az alakuló fiatal csapatnak. Nagyon sajnáljuk, hogy hosszú és eredményes pályafutása véget ért."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Az akadály sem jelent akadályt*
2010. 06. 02. 14.17


<RIGHT>






*„Túlélt” jó néhány ütközést, s elgörbült vázzal is a második helyen ért célba az Easykart 60 világsorozat corridoniai (Olaszország) futamán Havasi Joci.*

Az ifjú magyar gokartos tehetség ezzel bizonyította, hogy nem csak optimális körülmények között tud győzni, hanem a nagyobb akadályokon is képes átlendülni.
Havasi számára remekül kezdődött a hétvége, hiszen a pénteki és a szombati edzéseken is a leggyorsabb volt, ezek után joggal gondolta úgy, hogy minden rendben.

Pedig nem volt. S ez csak akkor derült ki (túl későn), amikor „felgumizódott a pálya” (vagyis a versenyzők abroncsairól az optimális tapadáshoz megfelelő gumi került az aszfaltra). 
Ekkor már hiába próbált ki milliónyi különféle beállítást Joci szerelője, Tóth Krisztián, a gokart csak nem akart javulni – nem jöttek a megfelelő köridők. Amikor alaposabban megvizsgálták a versenygépet, kiderült: a rengeteg ütközésben, lökdösődésben elgörbült a váz, ezért nem lehetett normálisan beállítani.
Kérdezhetnék: miért nem cserélték ki?

Nos azért, mert az a szabály, hogy előre le kell adni, melyik vázat és motort használja a versenyző a döntőben, s mire fény derült a problémára, addigra ezen a formalitáson már túl voltak, nem volt lehetőség a változtatásra.

A vasárnapi versenyen Joci a kilencedik rajtkockából várta a lámpa szabad jelzését, s ezúttal nemcsak a tudásának és gyorsaságának, hanem egy kicsit a szerencsének is köszönhette a jó eredményt, ugyanis egy remek rajt, s néhány számára jól végződő csetepaté, test-test elleni küzdelem után végül Havasit másodikként intette le a kockás zászló.

*A magyar tehetség így továbbra is vezet az összetett pontversenyben*.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*Czene Attila a sportért felelős államtitkár*
2010. 06. 02. 17.42​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az elkövetkező időszakban Czene Attila olimpiai bajnok úszó felügyeli államtitkárként a sportügyeket.*​ 
Sólyom László köztársasági elnök szerdán adta át a kinevezési okmányokat a Sándor-palotában 41 államtitkárnak, köztük a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztériumában tevékenykedő, sportért felelős Czene Attilának.​ 
A június 20-án 36 éves Czene Attila az 1996-os atlantai nyári játékokon 200 m vegyesen nyert aranyérmet, négy évvel korábban, Barcelonában ugyanezen a távon bronzérmes volt. Előtte ugyancsak egy korábbi élsportoló, az öttusázó világbajnok Simóka Beáta felügyelte a sportot szakállamtitkárként az Önkormányzati Minisztériumban.
​*Íme Besenyei Péter új repülőgépe!*

*BALLÓSZÖG—WINDSOR — Magyar sport- és repüléstörténeti esemény előtt áll Besenyei Péter (53). A világbajnok műrepülő pilóta hazai tervezésű és építésű repülőgépen versenyez a Red Bull Air Race hét végi, kanadai állomásán. Windsorban a Kecskemét melletti Ballószögön gyártott Corvus Racer 540-es gépet emeli majd magasba.*

– Társammal, Voloscsuk Andrással hat éve alakítottuk meg a Corvus Aircraft társaságot. Már több modellt is forgalomba hoztunk, amikor egy Abu-Dzabiban rendezett kiállításon Besenyei Péter keresett meg bennünket. Elmondta, mennyire meglepődött, hogy hazai műrepülőgép is létezik, és megkérdezte, lenne-e kedvünk egy magyar gépet kifejleszteni számára – mesélt a sorozatban jelenleg a 9. helyen álló pilótával való találkozásukról Gecse Tamás (41) ügyvezető.

– Társammal, Voloscsuk Andrással hat éve alakítottuk meg a Corvus Aircraft társaságot. Már több modellt is forgalomba hoztunk, amikor egy Abu-Dzabiban rendezett kiállításon Besenyei Péter keresett meg bennünket. Elmondta, mennyire meglepődött, hogy hazai műrepülőgép is létezik, és megkérdezte, lenne-e kedvünk egy magyar gépet kifejleszteni számára – mesélt a sorozatban jelenleg a 9. helyen álló pilótával való találkozásukról Gecse Tamás (41) ügyvezető.

A ballószögi cégnek nem volt nagy tapasztalata a versenygépgyártásban, de Gecse és kollégái azt mondják, talán éppen ezért lehetnek sikeresek. Kifejezetten az Air Race-re ugyanis most készült először repülő. A Corvus Racer 450-est nem véletlenül hasonlítja mindenki egy Forma–1-es autóhoz, hiszen ezt direkt a látványos sorozatra tervezték. Besenyei már 460 kilométer/ órás sebességgel is repült az új géppel, ami azért is biztató, mert a többiek 20-30 kilométerrel lassabbak ennél.

– Nagyon várom a hét végét, hiszen végre az új, magyar fejlesztésű géppel repülhetek, és a hónapokig tartó tesztek után élesben is megmutathatom, hogy mit tud – nyilatkozta Besenyei, miután biztossá vált, hogy Windsorban már a Corvus Racer 540nel indul. 
– Hosszú út vezetett idáig, rengeteg problémával kellett szembesülnie a töretlen akarattal csak előretekintő csapatnak, de a kitartás meghozta gyümölcsét. Elégedett vagyok az új géppel. A proﬁ-világbajnokság több pilótája is kipróbálta már a magyar repülőt. Úgy vélekednek, a Racer véget vethet a két amerikai géptípus (az Edge és az MXS) hegemóniájának. 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Világbajnokságra készül a magyar kutyaválogatott*
*2010. 06. 03. 15.35 *


*<RIGHT>*
*



*


*A múlt hétvégi „repülő kutyák” versenyén, a kvalifikációs kupán eldőlt, hogy ki utazhat hazánkból az amerikai kutyás frizbi világbajnokságra. A Mogyoródon tartott Dog Chow Disc Cup 2010 nyerteseit a tengerentúli megmérettetés előtt június 6-án az Óbudai-szigeten láthatják kicsik és nagyok.*

*Ha kedvet kaptunk ahhoz, hogy megnézzük, hogy csinálják a "nagyok", látogassunk ki június 6-án a Gyerek Sziget Dog Chow Kupára, ahol a gyerekek első sorból nézhetik a repülő kutyákat, de a bemutató páratlan időtöltés az egész család számára is.*

*Zsizsik és gazdája Horváth Edina már biztosan utaznak az Egyesült Államokba, csak úgy, mint Bubu és sporttársa Nagy Éva. Velük és a többi dobogós magyar versenyzővel is találkozhatunk az Óbudai-szigeten. *
*Zsizsik a korongért repül*

*A rendezvény, melynek műsorvezetője Ördög Nóra, nem csak a versenyről szól, célja az, hogy a gyerekek megismerkedjenek a kutyás frizbivel, gyakoroljanak a négylábú sportolókkal. Eközben a Dog Chow sátorban játszva sajátíthatják el a kutyatartás alapjait, egy rövid időre beléphetnek a kutyakiképzők "cipőjébe".*

*Szigeti Sportvarázs olimpiai bajnokokkal*
2010. 06. 04. 11.21


<RIGHT>






*Olimpiai bajnokok részvételével kerül sor az idei Szigeti Sportvarázs elnevezésű szabadidősport-rendezvényre, amely pénteken 14 órakor kezdődik a Margitszigeten.*

A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint részt vesz az eseményen többek között Pulai Imre kenus, Czene Attila úszó - az új sportszakállamtitkár -, Fábián László öttusázó, Dunai Antal labdarúgó, Kárpáti György vízilabdázó és Kovács István ökölvívó is.

A sztárok vasárnap délután 3 órától a rendezvény egyik legnépszerűbb, a Sportcsillagok szigete elnevezésű programjában szerepelnek majd, amelyben a jelentkező gyerekek közül választanak maguk mellé párt, és közösen végzik el a különböző sportos feladatokat.

*A szervezők közleménye szerint a Duna magas vízállása miatt a vízi programok elmaradnak, de így is közel 200 sport- és kulturális programra kerül sor a várhatóan több tízezer látogatót vonzó eseményen.*

*A rendezvény szombaton és vasárnap 9 órakor kezdődik.*
​*Alpesi sí: 2015-ben az Egyesült Államokban lesz a világbajnokság*

*A coloradói Beaver Creek és Vail adhat otthont a 2015-ös alpesisí-világbajnokságnak. **Az amerikaiak a svájciakat és az olaszokat előzték meg a rendezési jogért folyó versengésben.

*​*
*<!-- .cikkhead -->*A jövő évi vb-t Németországban, a 2013-ast pedig Ausztriában tartják.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Eddig negyven magyar az augusztusi ifjúsági olimpián*
2010. 06. 04. 14.44


<RIGHT> 






*Eddig 17 sportágban több mint negyven indulási jogot szereztek a magyarok az augusztus 14. és 26. között, Szingapúrban sorra kerülő I. ifjúsági olimpiára.*

A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság honlapjának beszámolója szerint a kvalifikációs viadalok néhány kivételtől eltekintve lezárultak, s mostanáig név szerint *28 versenyző biztosította részvételét, míg további hat sportágban az elért eredmények alapján további 14-15 fiatalt nevezhet a szervezet.*

* A küldöttség ünnepélyes búcsúztatására július 30-án kerül sor* az Uránia Filmszínházban. A csapat védnökségét az ötszörös olimpiai bajnok, egykori úszó Egerszegi Krisztina vállalta, míg a delegációt Gyulai Zsolt MOB-alelnök, a csapatot pedig Molnár Zoltán főtitkár vezeti majd.

*Az ifjúsági játékokat idén első alkalommal rendezik meg, a seregszemlén közel négyezer, 14-18 éves sportoló vesz részt, s a versenyzők 26 sportágban mérik össze tudásukat.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Magyar javaslatra dolgozzák át az alpesi sí-vb szabályait*
2010. 06. 07. 12.24


<RIGHT> 






*Elfogadták Kaszó Klárának, a Magyar Sí Szövetség elnökének szabálymódosító javaslatát a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (FIS) 47. kongresszusán, így az alpesisí-világbajnokságon szinte valamennyi ország sportolója szerepelhet a döntő futamban is.*

Az eddigi gyakorlat szerint ugyanis csak az első viadal 30 legjobbja jutott a fináléba, az új szabályok miatt azonban ezentúl jóval több nemzet síelői versenyezhetnek a nagyobb nézőközönség előtt, ráadásul a döntőket már a televíziós társaságok is élőben közvetítik.

A törökországi Antalyában megrendezett tanácskozáson a FIS történetében először került sor olyan módosításra, amikor nem egy sportági nagyhatalom javaslatát fogadták el több mint 50 tagország támogatásával.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 15)

*Vásároljunk Stadiont! *
2010. 06. 15. 08.06 


<RIGHT> 



*


Illetékmentesen vásárolhatnak sportlétesítményt a befektetők, ha legalább 15 évre vállalják az eredeti funkció alapján történő működtetést - írta a Napi Gazdaság keddi számában egy hétfőn benyújtott képviselői javaslatot ismertetve.

*​*
*A javaslatot Bánki Erik, fideszes képviselő nyújtotta be. A tervezet hasonló mentességet adna azoknak a sportszövetségeknek vagy szervezeteknek, amelyek sporttelep építéséhez vásárolnak ingatlant és négy év alatt elkészül a beruházás.

Adókedvezményt kapnának azok a magánszemélyek és társaságok, amelyek tulajdonrészt vásárolnak egy sportvállalkozásban, de ilyen kedvezményekkel élhetnek akkor is, ha adományokkal támogatnak egy egyesületet. A kikötés csak annyi, hogy a befektetésnek a jegyzett tőke emelkedésében is meg kell mutatkoznia - írta a lap.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*Elhunyt az NBA legmagasabb játékosa*
2010. 06. 20. 12.26


<RIGHT> 






*Negyvenhét éves korában elhunyt Manute Bol, az észak-amerikai profi kosárlabda-bajnokság (NBA) történetének legmagasabb játékosa.*

A 231 centire nőtt, szudáni születésű sportembert szombaton, az Egyesült Államokban érte a halál. Az őt kezelő kórház nem adott ki információt az okokról, de sajtóértesülések szerint Bol vese- és bőrbetegségben szenvedett.
Manute Bol 1985-től tíz évig szerepelt az NBA-ben, a Washington Bullets, a Golden State Warriors, a Philadelphia 76ers és a Miami Heat csapatában játszott.



*Schmitt Pál nyitja meg az úszó Eb-t*
2010. 06. 21. 13.39 


<RIGHT> 






*Schmitt Pál, az Országgyűlés és a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke nyitja meg a budapesti és balatonfüredi úszó Európa-bajnokságot augusztus 4-én, a Széchy Tamás Uszodában.*

A MOB első embere, aki egyben az Eb fővédnöke is, parlamenti hivatalában fogadta hétfőn Gyárfás Tamást, a szervezőbizottság elnökét és Ruza Józsefet, a magyar szövetség főtitkárát, s a találkozón kapott felkérést a feladatra, melyet örömmel fogadott el. Mint mondta: a kontinensbajnokság a magyar sport közös ügye.

A szervezők a megbeszélésen elmondták, hogy jelenlegi legnagyobb problémájukat a Széchy Uszoda mellett álló egykori úszókollégium épületével kapcsolatos jogvita jelenti. A Nemzeti Utánpótlás-nevelési és Sportszolgáltató Intézet (NUSI) és a bérlő közötti vita miatt az épület hiába áll üresen, nem használhatják a szervezők, pedig négy éve az Eb-n ott helyezték el az európai szövetség (LEN) ideiglenes irodáit.

A megbeszélés végén Gyárfás Tamás az Eb győzteseinek járó aranyérmet adott ajándékba Schmitt Pálnak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Öt év eltiltás az ellenfél fél szemét kinyomó rögbijátékosnak*
2010. 07. 15. 13.38


<RIGHT> 







*Az Angol Rögbi Szövetség (RFU) ötéves eltiltással sújtott egy játékost, aki fél szemére megvakította egyik ellenfelét egy tavalyi bajnoki mérkőzésen.*
A Whitehavenben szereplő Callum Jennings októberben olyan durván belenyúlt az Aspatriát erősítő Alan Hedworth szemébe, hogy az helyrehozhatatlan károsodást szenvedett.
Az RFU márciusban 78 hetes eltiltást szabott ki, amelyet a vétkes megfellebbezett azzal az indokkal, hogy a mozdulat nem volt szándékos. A szövetség orvosi szakértők bevonásával újravizsgálta az esetet, és szerdán - ítéletét jelentősen szigorítva - 2015 márciusáig száműzte Jenningst a pályáról.​<CENTER class=focim><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>

*Kosárlabda: nemet mondott a vb-re az orosz NBA-sztár*
2010. 07. 15. 15.46


<RIGHT> 






*Kihagyja az augusztus végén kezdődő törökországi férfi világbajnokságot Andrej Kirilenko, az orosz kosárlabda-válogatott kapitánya.*

Az NBA-s Utah Jazzben szereplő erőcsatár inkább pihen a nyáron, hogy egészséges legyen a novemberben elrajtoló észak-amerikai idényre.
* "Abban maradtunk a Jazz vezetőivel, hogy nem megyek a vb-re. Ők csak javaslatot tettek, a döntést én hoztam meg"* - nyilatkozta csütörtökön a 29 éves Európa-bajnok.
Kirilenko a 2007-es Eb-n aranyérmes válogatott vezére volt, és a kontinenstorna legjobbjává választották.


*NBA: Türkoglu a Phoenix-hez költözik*
2010. 07. 15. 10.40


<RIGHT> 






*Mindössze egy szezon után távozott Torontóból a török Hedo Türkoglu, aki az észak-amerikai profi kosárlabda-bajnokságban (NBA) szereplő Phoenix Sunsnál folytatja pályafutását.*

A legismertebb török játékosért a legutóbb főcsoportdöntős Suns a brazil Leandro Barbosát és a Dwayne Jonest adta cserébe a Raptorsnak. A Phoenix abban bízik, hogy új szerzeménye segít majd pótolni a New Yorkba szerződött Amare Stoudemire-t.

Türkoglu legutóbbi szezonjában csalódást okozott, ám egy évvel korábban finálét vívott az Orlando Magic-kel, s akkor a szezon legtöbbet fejlődött játékosának választották meg.
A legutóbb a nagydöntőig menetelt Boston az átigazolási szezonban nemcsak újraszeződött Paul Pierce-szel és Ray Allennel, de megszerezte a Miami kiváló csatárát, Jermaine O,Nealt is.



*Terepíjász-vb: Kuti és Ondrik a legjobbak között*
2010. 07. 15. 19.24


<RIGHT> 






*Jól zárta a magyar válogatott a visegrádi terepíjász-világbajnokság selejtezőit, a csapat közel fele bejutott a legjobb 16 közé, a felnőtteknél Kuti Géza és Ondrik Tibor, a junioroknál pedig 11 versenyző.*

A hőség és a szúnyogok csütörtökön sem kímélték a visegrádi terepíjász világbajnokság résztvevőit, a második selejtezőnapon már új pályán ismét 24 célra lőttek az íjászok, de már jelölt távokon, vagyis tudták, melyik cél, hány méterre helyezkedik el. A szerdai méretlen és a csütörtöki mért pályák eredménye alapján pénteken kategóriánként már csak a legjobb 16 sportoló versenyzik.

A csupaszíjászoknál ismét remekelt Kuti Géza, a méretlen naphoz hasonlóan remekül teljesített, a meleg ugyan csütörtökön már őt is zavarta kissé, de ez összteljesítményén nem látszott. A tavalyi tajvani Világjátékok 6. helyezettje most is hatodikként lépett tovább a legjobb 16 közé.
A csigásíj kategóriában tovább menetelt Ondrik Tibor, aki ugyan lőtt egy idegent, de így is megtartotta szerdai 13. helyét, és bejutott a legjobbak közé. 
Olimpiai kategóriában se férfi, se női magyar íjász nem jutott tovább, Gajdos Csaba 19. helye a legelőkelőbb. A szerencse amúgy sem jellemezte a csütörtöki selejtezőben a magyar válogatottat, többen is épphogy kicsúsztak a legjobb 16-ból, közöttük Czabán Leonóra csigásíjjal és Kakas István csupaszíjjal.
A juniorok közül 11 versenyző került a legjobbak közé, olimpiai, csigás- és csupaszíj kategóriában is. A legeredményesebb Bognár Fanni volt a csigásíjászoknál, aki az 5. helyről várja a folytatást, Csöregh Pál az olimpiai kategóriából pedig tízedikként lépett tovább.
A világbajnokság pénteken reggel az első egyéni kieséses fordulóval folytatódik, ahol jelölt távon 12 célra lő kategóriánként a legjobb 16 íjász. Innen már csak nyolcan kerülnek a negyeddöntőbe, és a péntek esti 4 fős elődöntőben az is kialakul, hogy vasárnap ki szerepel az arany-, illetve a bronzdöntőben.
Kuti Géza: *„A mai pálya jóval nehezebb volt, mint a tegnapi, és a szintkülönbség is nagy volt. Ebben a hőségben még a cipőmben is állt a víz. Nagyon örülök, hogy bekerültem a legjobb 16-ba.”*
*Ondrik Tibor:„Boldog vagyok, hogy ha négyes holtversenyben is, de továbbjutottam. Sajnálom, hogy az egyik lövést elrontottam, és idegent lőttem.”
*Thomas Bil, a magyarok szövetségi kapitánya: *„Ebben a rendkívül erős mezőnyben nagyon jól teljesített a magyar csapat. Számomra nemcsak az a fontos hogy ki hányadik, hanem az is hogy önmagához mérten hogyan teljesít. Ez a világbajnokság is része a csapatépítésnek.”*
Vánky Sebastian, MISZ-elnök: *„Jól szerepelt a magyar csapat, hiszen a válogatott közel fele, 13 versenyző, bejutott kategóriánként a legjobb 16 közé. Sajnos, a szerencse nem állt ma mellénk, többen is csak 1-2 ponttal maradtak le, ami pedig minimális különbséget jelent az íjászatban. Mindenesetre így is elégedett vagyok a magyarok eddigi teljesítményével.”*


*A verseny állása a második nap után (a magyarok eredményei)
Olimpiai felnőtt férfi kategória:*

19. Gajdos Csaba 640 pont
25. Buzás Károly 604
26. Kósy Nándor 600
Olimpiai junior fiú kategória:
10. Csöregh Pál 602
Olimpiai felnőtt női kategória: 
21. Pálinkás Krisztina 488
22. Barbócz Judit 479
23. Sándor Alíz 303
Olimpiai junior lány kategória: 
8. Telki Andrea 387
9. Regőczi Dóra 355
10. Kovács Erika 351
Csigásíj, férfi kategória: 
13. Ondrik Tibor 787
27. Kis László 755
36. Hevesi Lajos 714 
Csigásíj, junior fiúk: 
9. Zsebők Zoltán 715
10. Bóka László 711
Csigásíj, női kategória: 
18.Czabán Leonóra 725
21.Király Beáta 704
27.Szűcs Edina 653
Csigásíj, junior lányok: 
5. Bognár Fanni 653
7. Nagy Nikolett 588
8. Csitkovics Vivien 474
Férfi bare bow (csupaszíj) kategória: 
6. Kuti Géza 653
17. Kakas István 617
20. Varga László 601
Junior fiúk, bare bow (csupaszíj): 
7. Veres Botond 517
8. Schaffer Ákos 478
Női bare bow (csupaszíj): 
17. Papp Erika 490
19. Somogyi Zsuzsanna 479
21. László Kata 426
​<CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT>
</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Elégett a kanadai alpesisí-válogatott felszerelése*
2010. 07. 15. 11.46


<RIGHT> 






*Egy londoni raktártűzben megsemmisült az alpesi Világkupa-idényre készülő kanadai válogatott teljes felszerelése.*

A Heathrow repülőtér egyik melléképülete múlt hétvégén égett le, és többek között odavesztek a tengerentúliak sílécei, időmérő eszközei és számítógépei is. A kár mintegy 150 ezer kanadai dollár (32 millió forint).

* "Mivel nem szeretnénk lemondani a hónap végén esedékes új-zélandi edzőtábort, valahogy pótoljuk a felszerelést addig is, amíg a biztosítás néhány hónap múlva megérkezik"* - mondta Gary Allan, az ország alpesi szövetségének vezetője.

A sportolók eszközeit a héten szállították volna tovább hajóval Új-Zélandra.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Elbúcsúztatták a visszavonuló Vörös Zsuzsát*
2010. 07. 18. 16.59


<RIGHT> 






*A debreceni Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi férfi döntőjének zárószáma előtt elbúcsúztatta a versenyzéstől a Magyar Öttusa Szövetség (MÖSZ) a visszavonulását június elején bejelentő Vörös Zsuzsannát.*

Az olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok gyakorlatilag kilovagolt a sportágból azzal, hogy a férfiak fináléjának 37. lovasaként teljesítette a pályát, majd elköszönt a Gyulai István Atlétikai Stadion közönségétől, amely vastapssal köszönte meg a páratlan pályafutást.

Szabó Lajos, a hazai sportági szövetség elnöke köszöntőjében azt mondta, neki a magyar öttusa sokáig egyet jelentett Balczó Andrással, a 2004-es athéni olimpiai diadal óta viszont a magyar női öttusa egyenlővé vált Vörös Zsuzsával. Ezt követően a magyar öttusa örökös bajnoka címet adományozta neki.
Balogh Gábor olimpiai ezüstérmes, világ- és Európa-bajnok a sporttársak nevében búcsúzott tőle, azt kívánva neki, hogy azoknak a tulajdonságainak a révén, amelyek győzelmekhez segítették, a civil életben is sikeres legyen. Búcsúzóul egy lovat ábrázoló kis szobrocskát adott át neki, melyre a minden idők legjobb magyar női öttusázója felirat került.
Schmitt Pál megválasztott köztársasági elnök, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke is köszöntötte Vörös Zsuzsannát. 
"Te tudod, milyen 15 millió magyart boldoggá tenni. Neked sikerült ez, amikor olimpiai bajnok lettél - mondta. - Beírtad magad az olimpia aranykönyvébe. Nagy bajnok vagy, példaképpé váltál, de most jön a neheze, most válik el, sikerül-e továbbra is példaképnek maradnod."
"Nehéz ilyenkor megszólalni - búcsúzott könnyeivel küszködve Vörös. - Mindenkinek, edzőimnek, klubomnak, a szövetségnek, csapattársaimnak és a szurkolóknak köszönöm a támogatást, amit a pályafutásom során nyújtottak."
A 33 éves versenyző másfél hónapja azzal indokolta döntését, hogy úgy érzi, öttusázóként kifutott az időből, pedagógusként és nevelőedzőként viszont még szeretne bizonyítani. Elhatározásában a balszerencse is közrejátszott: 2008. november 11-én súlyos lovasbalesetet szenvedett, és jelentős hátrányba kerülve csak három hónappal később állhatott újra edzésbe, párját pedig tíz hónappal később, szeptember 11-én a munkahelyén érte kis híján végzetes baleset.

* Olimpiai diadala mellett egyéniben háromszor volt világ- (1999, 2003, 2004), kétszer pedig Európa-bajnok (2000, 2006), emellett további dobogós helyezéseket gyűjtött be egyedül, illetve válogatottbeli társaival együtt is. Magyar bajnokságon hétszer bizonyult a legjobbnak.
*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Magyar hegymászókat keresnek a Mont Blanc-on*
2010. július 24. 22:57

*A 4400 méteren rekedt két magyar hegymászóval legutóbb péntek este 11 óra tájban sikerült telefonon kapcsolatot teremteni*

*Az olasz hegyimentők igyekeznek helikopterrel elérni a Mont Blanc-on 4400 méteres tengerszint feletti magasságban rekedt két magyar hegymászót a Valle d'Aosta-i mentőszolgálat szombati közleménye szerint.* 
​Az olasz hegyimentők segítségét francia kollegáik kérték, a kérelem Chamonix csendőrségének különleges magashegyi járőrszolgálatától érkezett, mivel a csúcs francia oldalán sokkal mostohábbak az időjárási viszonyok az olasz oldalhoz képest: az erős szél és a felhők akadályozzák a segítségnyújtást. 
A két magyarral legutóbb péntek este 11 óra tájban sikerült telefonon kapcsolatot teremteni. Éjszaka a hőmérséklet abban a körzetben, ahol a hegymászók rekedtek, mínusz 10 Celsius-fokra süllyedt - jelentette az olasz hírügynökség.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Vajdasági maraton földön és vízben*

*Huszonkilencedik alkalommal rendezik meg Horgos és Magyarkanizsa között a magyarkanizsai önkormányzat által is támogatott futó- és tiszai úszómaratont.*

*Az augusztus 9-i, szombati rendezvényre több kategóriában is lehet nevezni: 10 éves korig 1500 méter futás vagy 600 méter úszás, 11-től 15 éves korig 3 kilométer futás vagy 800 méter úszás, 16-tól 25 éves korig 13,5 kilométer futás vagy 3,5 kilométer úszás a kijelölt táv, de indulhatnak a 26–40, a 41–50, az 51–60 és a 61 év felettiek is. Az úszószámok 10.30-tól, a futás 18 órától kezdődik.*





*Aranyos matadorok*

*Az újszegedi Kisstadion adott otthont a XX. Nemzetközi Kamionos Countrytalálkozó kispályás labdarúgótornájának.*

*Az újszegedi Kisstadion adott otthont a XX. Nemzetközi Kamionos Countrytalálkozó kispályás labdarúgótornájának: a rangos rendezvényen (Bokor Béla és Rácz László játékvezetők közreműködésével) rendkívül látványos és színvonalas, és nem utolsó sorban sportszerű mérkőzéseknek lehettek szemtanúi a kilátogatók. A bajnoki címet a csoportmérkőzések során még nehezen belelendülő FC Matador szerezte meg, amely az egyenes kieséses szakasz mérkőzéseit sorban nyerve jutott el a döntőig, ahol a remek játékerőt képviselő Piac-Vízmű vegyes csapatát múlta felül 2–1 arányban.

Végeredmény: 1. FC Matador (Albert Attila, Albert Miklós, Csiszér Rómeó, Degovics Dániel, Dézsi Balázs, Gyenes János, Gyuris Milán, Kozma István, Lábdi Lajos, Martonosi Norbert, Rutai József, Sepsik Norbert), 2. Piac-Vízmű vegyes, 3. Gyuke, 4. Metro-Szeged, 5. Lanerossi, 6. Interwest, 7. Arcosok, 8. Hunyadi FC. 

Különdíjak, gólkirály: Gyenes János (FC Matador). Legtechnikásabb játékos: Ambrus Balázs (Gyuke). Legjobb kapus: Skrionya János (Piac-Vízmű vegyes).*



*25 év börtönt kapott a gyilkos focista*



*Legalább 25 évet kell börtönben töltenie annak a 26 éves angol labdarúgónak, aki még 2004-ben ölt meg egy 21 éves fiút egy utcai lövöldözésben. Gavin Grant legutóbb a Bradfordban focizott.*

*Életfogytig tartó büntetést kapott Gavin Grant, a Bradford labdarúgója egy 2004-ben elkövetett gyilkosságért. A futballista legkorábban 25 év múlva szabadulhat. Grant, aki korábban a Millwall labdarúgója is volt, még 2004-ben, 19 éves korában ölte meg egy utcai lövöldözés során Leon Labastide-t.

*

*




*

*
Grantet egy másik gyilkossággal is meggyanúsították 2005-ben, de akkor nem sikerült bebizonyítani bűnösségét. A futballista az előző szezon második felében a harmadosztályú Bradfordban szerepelt, valószínűleg a csapatnál játszotta pályafutása utolsó 11 mérkőzését.
 *


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Mához két évre kezdődik a londoni olimpia*
2010. 07. 27. 12.48


<RIGHT> 






*Csaknem ezer eseményt, így a legkülönbözőbb sportági versenyeket magában foglaló nyitott hétvégével köszöntötték, s kedden külön is felhívják a világ figyelmét a britek arra, hogy éppen két év múlva kezdődik a londoni nyári olimpia.*

A játékokat népszerűsítő, s országszerte nagy tömegeket megmozgató "félidős" víkendet a szervezőbizottság kétszeres olimpiai bajnok vezetője, Lord Sebastian Coe hirdette meg, a keddi programban pedig egyebek között több olyan létesítmény átadása-megmutatása is szerepel, ahol a 2012. július 27-i megnyitó után már ötkarikás érmekért küzdenek majd a sportolók.

Az "előavatás" részeként tárják a világ elé a 80 ezer nézőt befogadó és majdan az atlétikai viadaloknak otthont adó Olimpiai Stadion frissiben elkészült tetőszerkezetét, amely a lelátó java részét lefedi. Magában a stadionban alkalmi futópályán sprintel egyet az Egyesült Államokból érkezett egyik díszvendég, a 200 és 400 méteres síkfutás korábbi olimpiai bajnoka, Michael Johnson. A kerékpárstadionban a híres brit biciklista, Chris Hoy mutat be ünnepi "tekerést", a kosarasok arénájában pedig az egykori NBA-játékos, John Amaechi emlékezteti a világot arra, hogy két esztendő van még vissza az olimpiai startig.

* "Nem egyszerűen csak a következő nyári játékok gazdái leszünk, hanem - mivel már magunk mögött hagytuk az idei labdarúgó-vb-t - a következő globális világeseményt rendezzük meg. És ígérhetem, a súlyos gazdasági válság és a kormányzati pénzek, az olimpiai költségvetés megnyirbálása, a meglevő nehézségek ellenére London mindent megtesz, hogy kiválóan teljesítsen 2012-ben" *- nyilatkozta Coe, aki hangsúlyozta, hogy a munkálatokkal rendben haladnak.

A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság honlapjának beszámolója szerint a központi versenyszínhelynek számító Olimpiai Stadion tetőszerkezetét 120 oszlop tartja, 14 óriás reflektor nappali fényt áraszt a küzdőtérre. Öt híd köti össze az Olimpiai Park létesítményeivel. Méreteire jellemző, hogy 700 különböző helyiséget, öltözőt, zuhanyozót, orvosi rendelőt, erősítő termet, éttermet, sajtóközpontot foglal magában.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Atlétika Eb: délelőtti összefoglaló*
2010. 07. 28. 13.36
<RIGHT> 
*Orbán Éva bejutott a női kalapácsvetés döntőjébe a barcelonai atlétikai Európa-bajnokság második napján, ugyanakkor Tóth Lívia 3000 m akadályon, Kazi Tamás pedig 800 méteren kiesett.*

A szerda délelőtti programban 32 fokos hőségben és tűző napsütésben került sor a versenyekre, ez legkevésbé az éppen délben dobókörbe lépő Orbánt zavarta, aki 68,59 méteres második kísérletével, összesítésben nyolcadik helyen biztosította helyét a pénteki döntőben.

* "Az első dobásom nem sikerült jól, de megnyugtatott, hogy van már érvényes kísérletem - nyilatkozott Orbán Éva. - A második sem volt tökéletes, de most elégnek bizonyult. Remélem, a döntőben frissebb leszek, akkor nem délben kell majd dobókörbe lépni, ennél csak jobb lehet."*

Tóth Lívia futamában nyolcadikként ért célba, így még reménykedhetett, hogy idővel továbbjut a 12 közé, de végül 10:03.97 perc ehhez kevés volt, s a 15. helyen végzett.

* "Nem így terveztem a versenyt, szerettem volna idei legjobbamat megfutni - nyilatkozott Tóth Lívia. - Az elején sok volt a lökdösődés, kiszorultam a hármas pályára, a meleg és a szél is megfogott kissé. Aztán próbáltam javítani, hogy legalább nyolcadik legyek. A 10:03 perces idő egy rémálom, ennél több volt bennem."*

Tóth-hoz hasonlóan járt Kazi Tamás, akinek szintén nem sikerült automatikus továbbjutó helyen végeznie, s mivel futama az egyik leglassúbb volt, 1:50.21 perces eredményével kiesett. Összesítésben egy hellyel maradt le az elődöntőről.

Kazi a harmadik futamban egészen a hajráig a mezőnnyel haladt, negyedikként fordult a célegyenesbe, de az első három közé nem sikerült beférkőznie.

* "Úgy éreztem, az első háromba be tudok kerülni, az edzések alapján 1:45-ös formában vagyok, de versenyen ez valahogy nem jön ki - mondta csalódottan a tavalyi berlini vb-n elődöntős Kazi. - A taktikám az volt, hogy 600 után lereagálom, a többiek mit csinálnak, vagy elindulok. De sajnos az élboly nagyon visszafogta a tempót. Bekerültem egy kupacba is, sok volt a könyöklés, verekedés, véres is a lábam."
*​*
*
*Atlétika Eb: Márton Anita 11. súlylökésben*


*Márton Anita a 11. helyen végzett kedden női súlylökésben a barcelonai atlétikai Európa-bajnokságon.*

A 21 éves magyar versenyző, akitől előzetesen nem volt elvárás a döntőbe jutás, a mezőny második legfiatalabbjaként lépett dobókörbe: 17,28 méterrel kezdett, majd kétszer is javított, 17,53-mal és 17,78-cal. A legjobb nyolc közé azonban nem fért be, ehhez 18 méter fölötti eredmény kellett volna.

* "Örülök ennek az eredménynek, hogy döntőbe jutottam, de szerettem volna 18 méter fölött dobni - nyilatkozott Márton Anita. - Most először versenyeztem úgy, hogy egy napon volt a selejtező és a döntő, s ezért kicsit elfáradtam."
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Elhunyt az olimpiai bajnok öttusázó, Móna István*
*2010. 07. 28. 21.02*







* <RIGHT> *






*Hatvankilenc éves korában szerdán elhunyt Móna István olimpiai bajnok öttusázó, vívó, edző, sportvezető - tájékoztatta az MTI-t a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) és a Magyar Öttusa Szövetség.*

Az 1960-as évek öttusa aranycsapatának tagja az elmúlt két évben több alkalommal esett át agyműtéten, az utolsó néhány hete volt, de már nem lehetett megmenteni az életét.
Édesapja ismert középtávfutó volt Nyíregyházán, ő azonban nem nagyon kedvelte a futást, a páston érezte igazán elemében magát, vívásban válogatottságig vitte. Öttusában igazi csapatemberként szerepelt Balczó András és Török Ferenc társaságában, világbajnoki címet szerzett 1963-ban, 1965-ben, 1966-ban és 1967-ben, egyéniben egyszer negyedik, kétszer ötödik volt. A tokiói olimpián fegyelmi ügye miatt nem indulhatott, de azután Mexikóban, 1968-ban tagja volt az aranyérmes csapatnak, egyéniben pedig hetedik lett.
Jó humorú, örökösen tréfára hajló sportemberként ismerte mindenki. Élete utolsó jelentős szakaszában inkább a vívás körül tevékenykedett, nagy örömöt okozott neki, amikor 60. születésnapján, Sydneyben a párbajtőröző Nagy Tímea olimpiai bajnokságot nyert. Nevelt fia, Kulcsár Krisztián Barcelonában és Athénban tagja volt az ezüstérmes párbajtőrcsapatnak, 2007-ben, Szentpéterváron pedig egyéni világbajnok lett.
Móna István tavaly jelentkezett egy önéletrajzi kötettel. Az Élettusa - három tételben című írásban elsősorban szeretett sportágaihoz, az öttusához és a víváshoz kötődő éveit vette számba, de civil életéről is őszintén vallott.
Versenyzői pályafutásának befejezését követően sportvezetőként, menedzserként is maradandót alkotott, az elmúlt húsz év legsikeresebb vívószakosztályát alakította ki a Honvédban.
"Fiatal korunkban kezdődött ötvenéves barátság kötött össze bennünket, az öcsém meg én álltunk talán a legközelebb hozzá a barátok közül" - mondta az MTI-nek Török Ferenc. "Hosszú ideje volt már beteg, számítani lehetett erre, de természetesen így is nagyon megvisel, ami történt. A magyar sport sokat veszít a halálával, mert amellett, hogy olimpiai bajnok, sportvezetőként is rengeteget tett, például Nagy Tímea olimpiai bajnoki címeiben is része volt."
Arra a kérdésre, hogy miként emlékszik rá mint egykori csapattagra, így válaszolt:
*"Elfogadta azt, hogy a kiemelkedő eredményeket Balczó Bandi és én hozzuk, alárendelte magát a csapat érdekeinek, mindent megtett azért, hogy együtt nyerjünk. Jószívű, szeretetre méltó sportember, társ volt, aki nagy önbizalmával gyakran lendített át bennünket a holtponton."*
Móna Istvánt a MOB és a honi öttusa szövetség is saját halottjának tekinti, temetéséről később intézkednek.









​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Harmadszor is Nemzetközi Curling Kupa Debrecenben*
2010. 07. 29. 07.51 <RIGHT> 






*Harmadik alkalommal rendezik meg a debreceni jégcsarnokban a Nemzetközi Curling Kupát péntektől vasárnapig, nyolc ország 24 csapatának részvételével.*

A szervezők tájékoztatása alapján az eseményen profi és amatőr játékosok is részt vesznek, s a magyar férfi és vegyes válogatott mellett a profik között jégre lép a lengyel és szlovák férfi, valamint a cseh vegyes nemzeti csapat is.

* A pénteken 13:45 órakor kezdődő hivatalos megnyitó után az első fordulóval indul a viadal, s az itt kialakult sorrend alapján szombaton reggel 8 órától egészen 22 óráig tart majd a második kör. A zárónapon szintén 8 órakor kezdenek a csapatok, a döntőkre 15:15 órától kerül sor.*

* A verseny ideje alatt a Debrecen Jégcsarnokba való belépés az összes látogató számára ingyenes.
*


*Videókonferencia a diáksportról*
2010. 07. 28. 20.03 


<RIGHT> 
*



*​ 

*A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) a Magyar Diáksport Szövetség (MDSZ) szakmai segítségével videókonferenciát rendez, melynek témája a diáksport helyzete lesz. A szeptember 25-i rendezvény a sportban dolgozó szervezetek közös munkájának újabb állomása.*



- Nehéz helyzetben van a magyar diáksport, nagyon kevés pénzből gazdálkodhatunk – mondta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának Szlatényi György, az MDSZ főtitkára. – Bízunk abban, hogy a konferencia ráirányítja a figyelmet a problémáinkra, hiszen a sport, az egészséges életmód szempontjából kulcsfontosságú területről van szó. A gyerekek éppen a legfogékonyabb korszakukban, 6-10 évesen távolodnak el a sporttól, és ez az egész életükre, ezáltal a magyar társadalomra is hatással van. Reméljük, hogy a mindennapi testedzés és az iskolai szakfelügyelői rendszer visszaállítása segíti a gyerekeket abban, hogy rendszeresen, megfelelő tanári segédlet mellett mozoghassanak.


A Magyar Diáksport Szövetség számára a legnagyobb kihívás a következő tanévben is a diákolimpiai versenyek szervezése lesz, hamarosan elkészül a versenykiírást tartalmazó kiadvány, melyet az érdeklődők a körzeti felelősöknél és a megyei szervezeteknél találhatnak meg, de természetesen a szervezet honlapján is fellelhető.​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Holtan találták az NBA-sztárt egy erdőben!*



*Rejtélyes módon halt meg Lorenzen Wright, az egykori NBA-sztár. A kosaras pár napja eltűnt, majd egy segélyhívás érkezett a rendőrségre a mobiljáról, és lövések hallatszottak a telefonban. A sportoló holttestét egy memphisi erdőben találták meg.*

Sokkolta az amerikai profi kosárlabda-liga résztvevőit a hír, miszerint holtan találták az egykori sztárt, Lorenzen Wrightot. A 34 éves játékost, aki 13 évet töltött el az NBA-ben, többek között a Los Angeles Clippers és a Memphis Grizzlies csapatában játszott, július 18-án látták utoljára, négy nappal később pedig a családja jelentette az eltűnését. A holttestet egy memphisi erdőben találták meg. Az eset elég rejtélyes, kilenc nappal ezelőtt ugyanis Wright mobiljáról egy segélyhívás érkezett a rendőrségre, de senki nem szólt bele, csak tíz lövés hallatszott, utána megszakadt a vonal.











Ezzel egybevág az amerikai myeyewitnessnews.com oldal értesülése, amely egy névtelen szemtanúra hivatkozva azt írta, hogy a kosaras holttestén számos lőtt sérülés volt. A rendőrség egyelőre nyomoz az ügyben, a holttest felfedezésének helyén addig is több százan gyűltek össze. A családot és a rajongókat sokkolta a hír, és nem tudják elképzelni, hogy mi történhetett a sportolóval.


*A sportág érdekében eltörlik a Red Bull Air Race jövő évi versenyeit*
2010. 07. 29. 16.53


<RIGHT> 






*A sportág jövőbeni fejlődése és sikeressége érdekében 2011-ben nem rendezik meg a Red Bull Air Race gyorsasági műrepülő-világbajnokságot - tájékoztatta csütörtökön az MTI-t a magyar résztvevő, Besenyei Péter csapata.*

A sorozat szervezőinek közleménye szerint ezt az időt technológiai fejlesztésekre, illetve a már jelenleg is magas szintű biztonsági előírások további tökéletesítésére fordítják majd.
*"Kereskedelmi és szervezeti szempontból is szükség van változtatásra ahhoz, hogy láthatóak legyenek a sportágban rejlő lehetőségek, amelyek segítségével megerősíthető és fejleszthető a futamoknak otthont adó városokkal jelenleg fennálló jó kapcsolat - áll a közleményben. - Ez lehet a biztosíték arra, hogy hosszú távra is érvényes versenynaptárt készítsünk a jövőben."*

Az idei vb idő előtt ér majd véget az augusztus 8-i, németországi futammal, mert az augusztus 20-ra tervezett, budapesti viadalt az engedélyeztetési procedúra elhúzódása miatt törölték, s ugyanilyen okból marad el a naptárba eredetileg szeptember 5-i dátummal kiírt portugáliai verseny.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Böngésszenek az augusztusi sportesemények között!*
2010. 07. 31. 01.45


<RIGHT> 






*Számos hazai és a jelentősebb, illetve magyar vonatkozású nemzetközi sporteseményt rendeznek augusztusban. Kiemelkedik közülük a budapesti úszó, műúszó és műugró Európa-bajnokság, de lesz rangos női ökölvívóverseny, vízilabdatorna. Magyar vonatkozást tekintve a fiatalokért izgulhatunk az első ifjúsági olimpián és a kajak-kenu sikerekért Poznanban.* 

*1. Forma-1, Magyar Nagydíj, Mogyoród
* 2-28. férfi és női kosárlabda Európa-bajnoki selejtezők
2-8. tenisztornák - ATP: Washington, WTA: San Diego, Koppenhága
*3-8. az Európai Unió 5. női ökölvívó-bajnoksága
* *4. labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának visszavágója: FC Basel (svájci)-DVSC
* *4-8. nyíltvízi Eb, Balatonfüred
 4-15. úszó, műúszó, műugró Eb, Budapest
* *5. labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 3. fordulójának visszavágója: Montpellier (francia)-Győri ETO FC
* * 5-10. junior öttusa-világbajnokság, Székesfehérvár
* 6. atlétikai Gyémánt Liga-sorozat, 11. állomás, Stockholm
6. a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája- és Európa Liga-selejtező 4., utolsó fordulójának sorsolása, Nyon
6-8. nemzetközi női vízilabdatorna, Siracusa
*7. triatlon Európa Kupa-futam, Tiszaújváros
* 7-8. atlétikai országos bajnokság
*8. triatlon Világkupa-futam, Tiszaújváros
* 9-15. tenisztornák - ATP: Toronto, WTA: Cincinnati
11. Anglia-Magyarország barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzés, London
*11. Bosznia-Hercegovina - Magyarország U21-es labdarúgó* Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzés, Zenica
13-14. atlétikai Gyémánt Liga-sorozat, 12. állomás, London
13-15. nemzetközi férfi vízilabdatorna, Portugalete
*14. hosszú távú triatlon ob, Nagyatád
* 14-26. I. ifjúsági olimpia, Szingapúr
13-15. motorsport-vb, Cseh Nagydíj, Brno
16. Gyulai István-emlékverseny, Puskás Ferenc Stadion
16-22. tenisztornák - ATP: Cincinnati, WTA: Montreal
19. atlétikai Gyémánt Liga-sorozat, 13. állomás, Zürich
*19-22. kajak-kenu világbajnokság, Poznan
* 19-20. Borsod-rali
20-22. Német-rali
20-22. férfi vízilabda Vodafone Kupa, Budapest
20-22. nemzetközi női vízilabdatorna, Portugalete
22. Hammer Throw Challenge, 9. állomás, Berlin, nők
* 24-29. Lékó Péter-Boris Gelfand (izraeli) sakk párosmérkőzés, Miskolci Nemzeti Színház
* 26-28. golf nyílt magyar bajnokság
*26-29. sárkányhajó világbajnokság, Szeged
* 27. atlétikai Gyémánt Liga-sorozat, 14. állomás, Brüsszel
27. labdarúgó Európai Szuperkupa: Internazionale (olasz)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol), Monte-Carlo
28-IX.12. férfi kosárlabda-világbajnokság, Törökország
28-09.19. Vuelta a Espana kerékpáros körverseny
28-29. koronglövő országos bajnokság, skeet, Szombathely
28-29. autókrossz Eb, Nyírád
* 27-29. Forma-1, Belga Nagydíj, Spa
* 29. motorsport-vb, Indianapolisi Nagydíj, Indianapolis
29. Hammer Throw Challenge, 10. állomás, Rieti, férfiak, nők
* 29-IX.08. vízilabda Eb, Zágráb
* 30-IX.12. tenisz US Open
*31-IX.05. hegyikerékpáros vb, Mont-Sainte-Anne (Kanada)
*​*
*​*Sportlövő-vb: egy-egy érem és olimpiai kvóta a cél*
2010. 07. 31. 04.23


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*Egy érem és egy londoni kvóta a cél a magyar válogatott számára a szombaton kezdődő, müncheni olimpiai kvalifikációs sportlövő-világbajnokságon, melyen 24 felnőtt és 18 junior sportoló képviseli majd a magyar színeket.*

 A sportág számára mindig különleges esemény a vb, hiszen csupán négyévente rendezik meg, és ötkarikás helyeket is osztanak, így természetesnek nevezhető, hogy idén is óriási mezőny, több mint 100 ország 2500 lövője látogat el a német városba.
 A magyarok elsősorban a tavalyi évben a világ legjobb férfi sportlövőjének megválasztott Sidi Péter jó szereplésében reménykednek, ő tulajdonképpen mindhárom puska számban eséllyel pályázik a kvótaszerző helyek egyikének megkaparintására. A komáromiak kiválósága tavaly a 3x40 lövéses összetettben Európa-bajnoki címet szerzett, s a Világkupákon is kiválóan szerepelt. A formája idén is jó, márciusban ezüstérmes lett a légfegyveres Eb-n, míg a Vk-sorozatban Pekingben légpuskával negyedikként, Fort Benningben pedig összetettben ötödikként zárt.
 Sidinek már szombaton lehetősége nyílik arra, hogy - a pekingi olimpiához hasonlóan első magyarként - biztosítsa helyét a 2012-es londoni játékokon, a vb első napján rendezik ugyanis a férfi légpuska számot. Hétfőn aztán a kisöbű sportpuska fekvő, szerdán pedig a 3x40 lövéses összetett viadalon lép lőállásba.
 A csapat másik esélyese Csonka Zsófia, aki az idén szintén ezüstérmes lett a légfegyveres kontinensviadalon a pisztolyosok között, s ugyan azon a kevés Vk-versenyen, amelyen indulhatott, nem nyújtott kiemelkedőt, a szakemberek szerint képes lehet a bravúrra.
 A koronglövő szakág idén sem számíthatott a 2004-ben, Athénban aranyérmes Igaly Diánára, ráadásul a sportolóknak - csakúgy mint a többi szakág képviselőinek - nagyon nehéz feltételek között kellett készülniük az év fő eseményére, kevés versenyzési lehetőségük volt. Vasvári Erzsébet szakágvezető így nem is a kvóta- vagy éremszerzésben gondolkodik, hanem, hogy a jövő évi kvalifikációs viadalokra megfelelő felkészülést jelent majd a vb.
 "A két legjobbunktól, a dupla trapos Gerebics Rolandtól és Bognár Richárdtól akár ki is csúszhat egy kiváló eredmény, de ismerve a körülményeket, már annak is nagyon örülnék, ha egyikük döntőbe kerülne. Ebben a számban csak három olimpiai helyet osztanak, a dobogóhoz pedig most kisebb csodára lenne szükség" - mondta a szakember.
 A müncheni vb jövő vasárnapig tart, s összesen 69 olimpiai hely talál majd gazdára. A legtöbb kvótát a légfegyveres számokban osztják ki, mindkét nemnél puskában és pisztolyban is az első hat-hat versenyző kap londoni indulási lehetőséget. A legkevesebb helyet, mindössze kettőt a gyorstüzelő pisztolyosoknál lehet szerezni.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Sportlövő-vb - Eredmények*
2010. 07. 31. 20.16


<RIGHT> 



*


Sidi Péter ezüstérmet szerzett a férfi légpuskások között a müncheni olimpiai kvalifikációs sportlövő-világbajnokság első versenynapján, ezzel biztosította helyét a londoni játékokon. A számot az olasz Niccolo Campriani nyerte.

*​*
*Szombaton még egy számban, női trapban avattak győztest, ebben a szlovák Zuzana Stefecekova bizonyult a legjobbnak.

*Eredmények:
férfi légpuska, világbajnok:
* -----------------------------
Niccolo Campriani (Olaszország) 702,5 (599)
*2. SIDI PÉTER 700,4 (599)
*3. Gagan Narang 699 (597)
...86. Somogyi Péter 586 
...107. Háner Tamás 580

* női trap, világbajnok:
* ----------------------
Zuzana Stefecekova (Szlovákia) 91 korong (alapverseny: 72, döntő: 19)
2. Liu Jing-ce (Liu Yingzi, Kína) 89 (72/17)
3. Jessica Rossi (Olaszország) 87 (71/16)


*Triatlon Tour - Faldum Gábor és Szalay Szandra nyerte a sprint ob-t*
2010. 07. 31. 19.40


<RIGHT> 



*


A férfiaknál a bajai Faldum Gábor, a nőknél pedig az oroszlányi Szalay Szandra nyerte a Triatlon Tour-sorozat idei hatodik, Fadd-Domboriban rendezett versenyét, amely egyben sprinttávú országos bajnokság is volt.

*​*
*A 750 méter úszásból, 20 km kerékpározásból és 5 km futásból álló viadal mindkét nemnél nagyon szoros küzdelmet hozott.

*Eredmények:
férfiak:
1. Faldum Gábor (Mogyi SE Baja) 55:12 p
*2. Tóth Tamás (Budaörsi TKE) 55:15
3. Pocsai Balázs (DSC-DSI) 55:16

* nők:
**1. Szalay Szandra (ORTRI) 1:01:12 ó
*2. Tóth Zsófia (TVK-Mali) 1:01:22
3. Dudás Eszter (UNIQA-Újbuda) 1:02:23​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Képek: Ötvenegy szingapuri olimpikon eskütétele*
2010. 07. 31. 10.27


<RIGHT> 




*Pénteken este ismét ünnepelt a magyar sporttársadalom: ezúttal az Uránia Filmszínházban az I. Ifjúsági Olimpia magyar részvevőinek ünnepélyes eskütételére került sor.*

A zsúfolásig megtelt filmszínházban az alkalomhoz illő, olimpiai tárgyú műsorszámokat mutattak be, majd Schmitt Pál, a MOB elnöke, megválasztott köztársasági elnök mondott rövid ünnepi beszédet. A MOB első embere hangsúlyozta, milyen fontos a jövő sportját illetően az, hogy ötvenegy ifjúsági korú sportolónk kiharcolta a részvétel jogát. Ez a szám sokat mond, hiszen nálunk lélekszámban és sportbeli eredményességben is nagyobb országokat meg tudtuk előzni.

* „Közöttetek van, vagy vannak olyanok is, akiknek esetleg már Londonban a felnőttek között is eljátsszák majd a magyar himnuszt. Büszkék vagyunk rátok, járjatok sikerrel, Isten áldjon benneteket”* - mondta többek között Schmitt Pál.

Az eskütételt megelőzően adott át két életmű díjat az elnök: mindkét olimpiai bajnok - Dömötör Zoltán vízilabdázó és dr. Török Ferenc öttusázó - egyaránt idén tölti be 75. életévét. A MOB elnöksége ebből az alkalomból adományozta az ünnepelteknek a kitüntetéseket.

Az ünnepélyes eskün a szolnoki evezős, Bíró Márk tarthatta a magyar zászlót, amelyre előzőleg a magyar küldöttség egyik vezetője, az ötszörös olimpiai bajnok Egerszegi Krisztina szalagot helyezett el.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Atlétikai Eb - Fazekas, Kálovics és Papp a zárónapon*
2010. 07. 31. 14.00 


<RIGHT> 
*



**


Fazekas Róbert a diszkoszvetés, Kálovics Anikó (képünkön) és Papp Krisztina az 5000 méter döntőjében szerepel vasárnap, a barcelonai atlétikai Európa-bajnokság utolsó napján.
*​*
* A 2002-es Eb-n aranyérmes Fazekas 64,30-cal elsőre teljesítette a selejtezőszintet, s a negyedik legjobb eredménnyel került a 19:45 órakor kezdődő fináléba. A 35 éves versenyző 66,21-gyel kilencedik az európai ranglistán, de rutinja, s folyamatosan javuló teljesítménye alapján az első hat közé kerülhet. 
Az éremesélyes Kővágó Zoltán - Fazekassal ellentétben - meglepetésre búcsúzott a selejtezőben.
A 20:40 órakor kezdődő női 5000 méteren áll rajthoz a 10 ezren nyolcadik Papp Krisztina és az elmúlt években az utcai versenyeken remekelt Kálovics Anikó.
​*Atlétikai Eb - Fazekas döntős diszkoszvetésben*
2010. 07. 31. 11.43


<RIGHT> 



*


Fazekas Róbert bejutott a diszkoszvetés döntőjébe a barcelonai atlétikai Európa-bajnokságon, szombaton.
*​*
*A 2002-es Európa-bajnok Fazekas, aki doppingvétség miatti eltiltása után döntős volt a pekingi olimpián rögtön elsőre túldobta a 63,50 méteres szintet, s 64,30-cal biztosította helyét a vasárnapi fináléban.

* "Azt terveztem, hogy minél hamarabb, minél kisebb erőbefektetéssel dobjam meg a szintet, ez sikerült - nyilatkozott Fazekas. - Ez csak egy feladat volt, amit meg kellett oldani, a döntő az egészen más lesz, azért is, mert most reggel kellett dobni, azt pedig délután rendezik. Nem szeretnék semmit jósolni, egy nagy dobás is kijöhet, edzésen már sikerült."
*​*
*A Haladás versenyzőjének - akinek edzéseit a visszavonult Európa-bajnok és vb-2. kalapácsvető, Annus Adrián irányítja - idei legjobbja 66,21 méter, ezzel kilencedik az európai ranglistán.
Az éremesélyes Kővágó Zoltán a 11:40 órakor kezdődő selejtezőcsoportban lép dobókörbe.​


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A breaktáncot is ide lehet sorolni a sportok közé?


----------



## Robi_Onga (2010 Augusztus 16)

Szerintem a tánc az komoly sport, én a pókert, a horgászatot nem sorolom a sportok közé.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Bode Miller bejelentette: folytatja a versenyzést*
2010. 08. 18. 07.51


<RIGHT> 






*Bode Miller amerikai alpesi síző közleményben jelentette be kedden, hogy folytatja a versenyzést.*

A vancouveri téli olimpián minden medálból egyet gyűjtött sztár azt a célt tűzte ki maga elé, hogy megdöntse a svéd Ingemar Stenmark és az osztrák Hermann Maier rekordját, akik egy idényben egyaránt 13 Világkupa-viadalon diadalmaskodtak.

A 32 éves, négyszeres világbajnok Miller ennek megfelelően továbbra is minden szakágban rajthoz kíván állni. Úgy vélekedett, hogy ha sikerül a terve, az legalább akkora bravúr lenne, mintha megnyerné a leglassabb szlalom és a leggyorsabb lesikló szám összetett Világkupáját.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*London 2012: lézerpisztollyal lőnek majd az öttusázók*
2010. 08. 23. 13.01

<RIGHT> 
*A nemzetközi szövetség (UIPM) szerint a tesztelések során, így a szingapúri ifjúsági olimpián is kiválóan vizsgázott, ezért a 2012-es londoni olimpián lézerpisztolyokra cserélik a légpisztolyokat az öttusaversenyeken. Pálvölgyi Miklós szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek elmondta, éles helyzetben még nem tudták kipróbálni a lézerpisztolyt.*

Az új technológia - az eddigi tapasztalatok alapján - Klaus Schormann, a szövetség elnöke és Albert herceg, az UIPM tiszteletbeli elnöke szerint is tökéletesen bevált. A lézeres fegyverekkel a lövészet költségei jelentősen, mintegy kétharmadnyival csökkennek, emellett sokkal biztonságosabbá is válik a futással kombinált utolsó szám, melyet ezek után olyan helyeken is meg lehet majd rendezni, ahol eddig nem.

* "Az új technikával szélesebb lesz a sportág bázisa, bármely országból érkezhetnek majd versenyzők - nyilatkozta Schormann az ifjúsági olimpia honlapjának. - Parkokban, vagy akár bevásárlóközpontokban is lehet majd versenyeket rendezni."*

* Albert herceg hangsúlyozta, hogy komoly fejlődést jelent a sportágnak a lézerfegyverek bevezetése.
"Nagyon fontos szempont, hogy sokkal egyszerűbb a fegyverek szállítása, nincs probléma a repülőtereken sem. Ez a jövő útja" - nyilatkozta a monacói uralkodó.*

"Éles helyzetben még nem tudtuk kipróbálni a lézerpisztolyt - mondta az MTI-nek a hírre reagálva Pálvölgyi Miklós. - Nem is szeretnénk, ha komoly versenyeken kerülne sor ennek tesztelésére, bár a rendszer kifejlesztésében szívesen részt veszünk."

A szövetségi kapitány hozzátette: az UIPM határozata szerint legkorábban jövő januártól lehet versenyeken alkalmazni a lézerpisztolyt.

"*A most használt, francia fejlesztésű rendszer elég megbízhatatlan, reméljük, a lézerpisztolyos megoldás ennél jobb és biztonságosabb lesz. Számunkra kedvező, hogy létezik egy magyar rendszer a futással kombinált lövészetre, amit minimális változtatással át lehet alakítani a lézerpisztolyos lövészetre"* - nyilatkozta Pálvölgyi.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Ismét börtönbe került a finnek nagyszerű síugrója*
2010. 08. 24. 14.20 


<RIGHT> 






*Újra börtönbe kell vonulnia Matti Nykänennek, a finnek legendás síugrójának, aki decemberben késsel támadt azóta már ex-feleségére, Mervi Tapolára.*

A 47 éves sportember ügyében kedden hozta meg az ítéletet a tamperei bíróság, amely egy év és négy hónap letöltendő büntetést szabott ki.

Nyka:nen öt éve is ült már rács mögött, akkor több mint egy esztendőt töltött bent, mert hátba szúrta az egyik ismerősét.
Az olimpiai bajnok Nyka:nen 1982 és 1990 között 19 érmet, köztük négy aranyat nyert az ötkarikás játékokon és világbajnokságokon, de már sportkarrierje alatt is megannyi ügye volt alkoholizmusa és agresszív megnyilvánulásai miatt.


*Komoly figyelmeztetést kapott Dragulescu*
2010. 08. 25. 19.05 

<RIGHT> 
*Szigorú figyelmeztetésben részesült a Nemzetközi Torna Szövetségtől (FIG) a világbajnok Marian Dragulescu a doppingszabályzat megsértése miatt.*

A FIG azt rótta fel az ugrásban és talajon összesen nyolc világbajnoki aranyat begyűjtő, háromszoros olimpiai érmes tornásznak, hogy nem jelezte a megfelelő formában visszatérését, noha a pekingi nyári játékok után hivatalosan visszavonult. Emiatt nem is volt rá esély, hogy versenyen kívüli doppingvizsgálatoknak vessék alá.
A 29 éves Dragulescu tavaly októberben ott volt a londoni világbajnokságon, és talajon, illetve ugrásban is győzött.
A FIG a román tornaszövetséget sem kíméli, Dragulescu pályafutásának adminisztratív követését illetően szándékos hanyagsággal vádolja - a kiváló tornász már 2005-ben is visszavonult egyszer -, egyben azzal, hogy nem teljesíti a doppingellenes küzdelemben rá háruló feladatát. A figyelmeztetéssel együtt a nemzetközi szövetség jelzi, hogy a következő hasonló szabálytalanság estén a világbajnok tornász egy vagy két évre szóló eltiltással számolhat.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Elhunyt Anton Geesink olimpiai bajnok holland cselgáncsozó*
2010. 08. 28. 16.43


<RIGHT> 



*


Hetvenhat esztendős korában, pénteken Utrechtben elhunyt Anton Geesink, olimpiai bajnok holland cselgáncsozó.

*​*
*A legendás sportember több hete kórházban feküdt, betegségének okát nem közölték.

Az európai dzsúdósport talán legnagyobb egyénisége volt, 1952 és 1967 között 21 aranyérmet nyert az Európa-bajnokságokon, és elsőként győzte le világbajnokságon a japánokat 1961-ben. Három esztendővel később, az 1964-es tokiói olimpián a hazaiak óriási meglepetésére a holland óriás a toronymagas esélyes japán Kaminaga Akiót múlta felül.
Geesink 1987 óta volt a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tagja.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## lóspaci (2010 Augusztus 29)

üdv mindenkinek. olyan helyet keresek ahol van úszható tó vagy tenger, és vannak sziklamászásra való hegyek is. persze kontinentális éghajlat az álom,de 
legalább nyáron lehetne kellő meleg. nagyon köszi ha tudtok,tudnak segiteni!
szép napot, szép őszt!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Átszúrta a kezét egy faág, megműtötték, vasárnap ott volt a rajtnál*

*Vitathatatlan: a hét végi Hungarian Baja legnagyobb hőstette Fekete László nevéhez fűződik. A quadost a „szent őrülteket" megillető tisztelet övezte, amikor vasárnap reggel odaállt a rajthoz.*

Történt ugyanis, hogy a szombati első szakaszon belefúródott a jobb karjába egy faág, ám őt ez túlságosan nem izgatta fel, elrajtolt a következő szelektíven is, hiába győzködték, hogy nem szabadna. Végül engedett a „túlerőnek" kórházba ment, de még ott is azon méltatlankodott, miért éppen vele kell ilyesminek megtörténnie, amikor vezeti a bajnokságot. 

Kiderült, nem olyan egyszerű a helyzet, mint gondolta, altatásban végzett operációra volt szükség, ám mielőtt betolták a műtőbe, még szólt, hogy készítsék fel a quadját, mert ő versenyezni fog. S megtette. Voltak fájdalmai, de nem törődött velük, csak az volt a fontos, hogy versenyben maradjon a bajnoki címért. S versenyben maradt. 
Ami az autós mezőnyt illeti, a dobogósok sorrendje nem változott szombathoz képest: Borisz Gadaszin simán megnyerte a versenyt. _(„Nagyon értékes ez a győzelem, s nemcsak azért, mert tavaly kiestünk itt, hanem mert a sprint Ek-sorozatban az élre álltunk" _– mondta) az egész hétvégén kiegyensúlyozott és hibátlan teljesítményt nyújtó Korda Erik előtt_ („Ennél előrébb nem végezhettünk volna, a magyar értékelésben így is elsők vagyunk, kihoztuk a versenyből a maximumot" _– értékelt Korda).

Az összetett pontversenyben vezető Szalay Balázs hozta a „kötelezőt", a magyar értékelésben második lett, s ezzel újabb nagy lépést tett első abszolút bajnoki címe felé.* „Megtettünk mindent, hogy előrébb kerüljünk, de nem sikerült. A második hely is értékes, számunkra, nehéz versenyen vagyunk túl" *– mondta az Opel-pilóta.



<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=64 align=center><CAPTION> 

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD> 

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Olimpiai bajnokokkal nyitottak tanévet a Testnevelési Egyetemen*
2010. 08. 30. 17.55

<RIGHT> 
*Hétfőn délután megtartották a hivatalos tanévnyitót a Semmelweis Egyetem Testnevelési és Sporttudományi Karán. Az eseményen részt vett Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős államtitkára, valamint Szekeres Pál, a tárca sportért felelős helyettes államtitkára is.*

Czene beszédében kihangsúlyozta: a kormány az elkövetkező négy évben különös figyelmet fordít a sportra, amelyet stratégiai ágazatnak tekint. Az elkövetkezendő időszak teendőiben a TF-re, mint stratégiai partnerére is számít, különös tekintettel az intézmény padjait koptató hallgatókra, aktív sportolókra. Megerősítette továbbá, hogy kiemelt figyelmet szentelnek az intézmény testkulturális képzési területen folytatott tevékenységére.

Kovács Ágnes, olimpiai bajnok úszó az esemény egyik moderátoraként is közreműködött az ünnepségen, ahol ismertette a TF oktatói-kutatói közössége, illetve az intézmény hallgatói által az elmúlt tanévben elért jelentősebb sikereket, eredményeket. A hallgatók számos világversenyen szerepeltek sikerrel. Kovács Katalin a poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon szerzett két arany- és egy ezüstérmet, vb-címeinek száma így 29-re emelkedett, a ezzel sportágában rekorder lett.

Nem mellékesen az elmúlt tanév során még két Eb-aranyat is gyűjtött Spanyolországban, 200 és 500 méteren, Janics Natasával a kajak kettesek mezőnyében. Szintén a kajak-kenu vb-n szerzett ezüstérmet a Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos kajakpáros 1000 méteren. A cselgáncs Európa-bajnokságon, Bécsben ugyancsak szép TF-es siker született: Mészáros Anett a 70 kg-osok mezőnyében nyert.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*A rossz ugrás után meghalt egy 14 éves hódeszkás*
2010. 09. 04. 11.33
<RIGHT> 
*Elhunyt a Svájcban edzőtáborozó orosz hódeszka-válogatott egyik fiatal tagja.*

A rendőrség közleménye szerint egy 14 éves versenyző az egyik ugrás során elveszítette az egyensúlyát, súlyos fejsérüléseket szenvedett, majd a kórházba szállítás után meghalt. A hódeszkás viselt fej- és gerincvédőt.


*Két évre eltiltották a volt világelső tollaslabdázót*
2010. 09. 06. 07.03

<RIGHT> 
*Doppingszer nyomaira bukkantak a kínai Csou Minek (Zhou Mi), a női tollaslabda korábbi világranglista-vezetőjének júniusban adott mintájában.*

A 2004-es athéni olimpián bronzérmes Csou vizeletében klenbuterolt találtak az ellenőrök. A 31 éves versenyző azzal védekezett, hogy asztmájára szedett gyógyszer tartalmazta a szert, ám a nemzetközi szövetség nem fogadta el magyarázatát, és két évre eltiltotta.

Csou Mi 2008 végén állt a ranglista első helyén, miután megnyerte a BWF Super Series Masters Finals versenyt, a sportág legnagyobb pénzdíjas tornáját.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Atlétika: eltiltották a női száz olimpiai bajnokát*
2010. 10. 07. 09.43 

<RIGHT> 
*Féléves eltiltást kapott a női 100 méteres síkfutás olimpiai és világbajnoka, a jamaicai Shell-Ann Fraser, mert a vizsgálat doppinglistás szert tartalmazó fájdalomcsillapító használatát mutatta ki nála.*


A nemzetközi szövetség (IAAF) rendelkezése szerint a 23 esztendős sprinter január 7-től versenyezhet ismét. Frasert a május 23-i, sanghaji Gyémánt Liga-viadalon ellenőrizték, és mintájában oxikodont találtak.
Stephen Francis, az atléta edzője hangsúlyozta: nem teljesítménynövelőt és nem tiltott szerek elfedésére szolgáló készítményt találtak.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*FIS: az északi-sí vb-n osztanak majd először prémiumot*
2010. 10. 08. 15.48


<RIGHT> 







*A Nemzetközi Sí Szövetség (FIS) úgy döntött, hogy a jövő február-márciusban, Oslóban sorra kerülő északi sí-világbajnokságon a sportág történetében először prémiumot is osztanak.*

Sarah Lewis, a FIS főtitkára pénteken jelentette be, hogy az egyéni versenyekben az első hat, a csapatküzdelmekben pedig az első három helyezett kap plusz pénzdíjat.
A férfi síugrók viadalában normál és nagysáncon egyaránt 53.470, a nőknél pedig 35.900 eurót osztanak ki. A sífutóknál távonként 29.800, a kombinációban rajtolóknál 24.687, a csapatversenyekben pedig 22.350 eurót kapnak a sportolók összesen.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Nem off!*​*Segítsük együtt az újrakezdést!*

​<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>*Segítsen Ön is az újrakezdésben! *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Magyarország eddigi legnagyobb ökológiai katasztrófája történt, amikor átszakadt a Kolontár melletti vörösiszap-tároló gátja: egymillió köbméter veszélyes anyag ömlött ki. A mérgező ár elöntötte Devecsert, Kolontárt és Somlóvásárhelyet, kipusztította a Marcal élővilágát, a Rábát és a Dunát is elérte. Heten meghaltak, egy eltűntet még mindig keresnek, mintegy kétszázan megsérültek. 230 család mindenét elvesztette.*

*A Nemzeti Sport *a Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálattal (MMSZ) közösen szeretné megkönnyíteni nekik az újrakezdést – olvasóink segítségével. Akinek van használt, de működő háztartási gépe, elektronikai eszköze, amelyről szívesen lemond, leadhatja az MMSZ telephelyein és gyűjtőpontjain – nemcsak a megyeszékhelyeken, de számos településen szerte az országban. 
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*A TELJES LISTA* 
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD> Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Nappali Melegedője; Ajka; Gyár utca 37.; 8400; 88/200900* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 88/200900 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Bakonyszentlászló; László király utca 2.; 8431; 

Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Budapest; Kelta utca 5.; 1033; 1/2431298* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2431298 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Családok Átmeneti Otthona I; Budapest; Szatmár utca 26.; 1142; 1/2523135* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2523135 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Budapest; Csertő utca 12-14.; 1144; 1/2523135* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2523135 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Budapest; Nagy Lajos király útja 155. fsz. 1.; 1142; 1/2523135* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2523135 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Budapest; Várna utca 9. I. em. 13.; 1149; 1/2523135* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2523135 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Budapest; Zsivora park 2-4. 6. em. 146.; 1144; 1/2523135* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2523135 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Éjjeli Menedékhelye; Budapest; Miklós utca 32.; 1033; 1/3888920* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3888920 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Hajléktalanok Éjjeli Menedékhelye; Budapest; Vágány utca 3.; 1142; 1/3201640* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3201640 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Szociális Konyha; Budapest; Kelta utca 5.; 1039; 1/2431298* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2431298 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Otthona; Budapest; Távíró utca 5.; 1098; 1/3570567* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3570567 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Otthona; Budapest; Fő utca 41.; 1011; 1/2018517* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2018517 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Nappali Melegedő - Nappali Központ; Budapest; Rimaszombati út 15/a; 1119; 1/2067246* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2067246 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Nappali Melegedő; Budapest; Murányi utca 38.; 1078; 1/3216976* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3216976 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Nappali Melegedő; Budapest; Moszkva tér 17.; 1122; 1/2018655* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2018655 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Nappali Melegedő; Budapest; Eötvös utca 21.; 1067; 1/3122217* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3122217 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Hajléktalanok Nappali melegedője; Budapest; Ladik utca 2-6.; 1033; 1/2421819* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2421819 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szociális Alapszolgáltatásokat Nyújtó Integrált Intézmény; Budapest; Miklós utca 
32.; 1033; 1/3888920* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3888920 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szociális Alapszolgáltatásokat Nyújtó Integrált Intézmény; Budapest; Miklós utca 
32.; 1033; 1/3888920* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3888920 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szociális Alapszolgáltatásokat Nyújtó Integrált Intézmény; Budapest; Kelta utca 5.; 1039; 1/2431298* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2431298 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Öregek Szeretetotthona; Budapest; Marosvásárhelyi utca 18.; 1182; 1/2954728* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2954728 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szociális Alapszolgáltatásokat Nyújtó Integrált Intézmény; Budapest; Miklós utca 32.; 1033; 1/3888920* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/3888920 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

II. kerületi Utcai Gondozó Szolgálat; Budapest; Bem rakpart 28.; 1011; 1/2258280* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2258280 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Utcai Gondozó Szolgálat I; Budapest; Ladik utca 2-6.; 1033; 1/2421819* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2421819 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Utcai Gondozó Szolgálat; Budapest; Rimaszombati út 15/a; 1118; 1/2421819* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2421819 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Utcai Szociális Munka XXII. Kerület; Budapest; Bem rakpart 28.; 1011; 1/2421819* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/2421819 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Szenvedélybetegek Fogadója; Budapest; Csap utca 2.; 1016; 1/201-1045* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/201-1045 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Szenvedélybetegek Fogadója; Budapest; Kékgolyó utca 19/C; 1123; 1/335-0337* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1/335-0337 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Tanyagondnoki Szolgálat Cegléd Város Keleti Része; Cegléd; Bajcsy-Zsilinszky utca 26.; 2700; 53/314490* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 53/314490 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Tanyagondnoki Szolgálat Cegléd Város Északi Része; Cegléd; Bajcsy-Zsilinszky utca 26.; 2700; 53/314490* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 53/314490 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Csornai Támogató Szolgálat; Csorna; Szent István tér 25.; 9300; 96/260480* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 96/260480 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Dunaföldvári Támogató Szolgálat; Dunaföldvár; Duna utca 13.; 7020; 75/341245* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 75/341245 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Dunaújváros Támogató Szolgálat; Dunaújváros; Kőris utca 13. Fsz. 7.; 2400; 

Gondviselés Háza Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Esztergom; Baross Gábor utca 3.; 2500; 33/311739* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 33/311739 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Családsegítő Szolgálat és Hajléktalanok Nappali Melegedője; Esztergom; Kossuth Lajos utca 42.; 2500; 33/412-614* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 33/412-614 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Támogató Szolgálat; Esztergom; Kossuth Lajos utca 42.; 2500; 33/311418* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 33/311418 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Mentes Mihály Idősek Otthona; Fertőd; Mentes Mihály utca 1/b; 9431; 99/537019* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 99/537019 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálat Szenvedélybeteg Segítő Szolgálat; Gödöllő; Palotakert 2/a; 2100; 28/416567* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 28/416567 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Magyar Máltai Szeretetszolgálat Fogadó Támogató Szolgálat és Szenvedélybeteg Segítő Központ; Gödöllő; Palotakert 2/a; 2100; 28/416567* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 28/416567 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Napközi Otthona; Győr; Kálvária út 2.; 9024; 96/528617* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 96/528617 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Győr; Amadé L. utca 1.; 9021; 96/336-129* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 96/336-129 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

SzíneStér; Győr; Vasvári Pál utca 1/A; 9021; 

Gondviselés Háza Nappali Melegedő; Hatvan; Nagyteleki út 1/a; 3000; 37/344250* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 37/344250 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Heves; Hunyadi J. utca 19-21.; 3360; 36/345208* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 36/345208 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Beténia Hajléktalan Szállás; Kalocsa; Nefelejcs utca 9.; 6300; 78/461158* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 78/461158 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Kapuvári Kistérségi Támogató Szolgálat; Kapuvár; Szent István király utca 8.; 9330; 

Gondviselés Háza Családok Átmeneti Otthona; Kecskemét; Hoffmann János utca 11.; 6000; 76/506124* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 76/506124 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Nappali Melegedő; Kecskemét; Hoffmann János utca 11.; 6000; 76/506124* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 76/506124 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Népkonyha; Kecskemét; Hoffmann János utca 11.; 6000; 76/506124* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 76/506124 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Utcai Szociális Munka; Kecskemét; Hoffmann János utca 11.; 6000; 76/506124* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 76/506124 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Napközi Otthona; Keszthely; Eötvös út 2.; 8360; 

Fogyatékosok Nappali Intézménye és Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Komárom; Táncsics Mihály utca 26.; 2900; 34/340255* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 34/340255 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Fogyatékosok Nappali Intézménye és Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Komárom; Táncsics Mihály utca 26.; 2900; 34/340255* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 34/340255 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza; Marcali; Táncsics Mihály utca 103; 8700; 85/310399* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 85/310399 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza; Marcali; Táncsics Mihály utca 103.; 8700; 85/310399* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 85/310399 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Szent Ferenc Gondozóház Idősek Klubja; Mátrafüred; Üdülősor 29.; 3232; 

Szent Ferenc és Szent Klára Gondozóház; Mátrafüred; Üdülősor 29.; 3232; 

Szent Ferenc és Szent Klára Gondozóház; Mátrafüred; Hegyalja utca 7.; 3232; 

Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Éjjeli Menedékhelye; Mezőkövesd; Mátyás király utca 121.; 3400; 49/411706* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 49/411706 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Nappali Melegedő; Mezőkövesd; Mátyás király utca 121.; 3400; 49/411706* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 49/411706 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Támogató Szolgálata és Hajléktalanok Átmeneti Szállása; Miskolc; Árpád út 126.; 3535; 46/530497* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 46/530497 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Népkonyha; Miskolc; Köln utca 2.; 3535; 46/531581* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 46/531581 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Támogató Szolgálata és Hajléktalanok Átmeneti Szállása; Miskolc; Árpád út 126.; 3535; 46/370319* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 46/370319 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Nappali Intézménye; Monor; Kossuth Lajos utca 88.; 2200; 29/413432* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 29/413432 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Mosonmagyaróvár; Barátság utca 29.; 9200; 96/213566* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 96/213566 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Bóbita Családi Napközi; Nagykanizsa; Munkácsi út 7.; 8800; 93/789534* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 93/789534 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Huncutka Családi Napközi; Nagykanizsa; Munkácsi út 7.; 8800; 

Gondviselés Háza Fogadó; Nagykanizsa; Ady Endre út 18.; 8800; 93/789180* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 93/789180 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Nagykanizsa; Templom tér 5.; 8800; 93/789534* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 93/789534 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Pápai támogató Szolgálat; Pápa; Fő tér 9.; 8500; 

Befogadás Háza Időskorúak Gondozóháza; Páty; Csilla von Boeselager utca 3.; 2071; 23/344-050* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 23/344-050 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Befogadás Háza Lakóotthon I; Páty; Csilla von Boeselager utca 3.; 2071; 23/344-050* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 23/344-050 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Nevelőszülői és Helyettes Szülői Hálózat; Páty; Csilla von Boeselager utca 3.; 2071; 23/344-050* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 23/344-050 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Csilla Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Nappali Intézménye; Pécs; Apafi utca 101.; 7629; 72/538088* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 72/538088 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Szolgáló Szeretet Háza Nappali Melegedő; Pécs; Janus Pannonius utca 6.; 7629; 72/538088* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 72/538088 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Csilla Gondviselés Háza Szociális étkeztetés; Pécs; Apafi utca 101.; 7629; 72/538088* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 72/538088 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Csilla Gondviselés Háza Tanyagondnoki Szolgáltatás; Pécs; Apafi utca 101.; 7629; 72/538088* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 72/538088 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Hajléktalanok Nappali Melegedője; Sátoraljaújhely; Báthory utca 2.; 3980; 47/323009* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 47/323009 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza; Siófok; Honvéd utca 36.; 8600; 84/323033* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 84/323033 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza; Siófok; Béke tér 2.; 8600; 

Gondviselés Háza; Siófok; Béke tér 2.; 8600; 84/323033* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 84/323033 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szegedi Hajléktalanellátó Központ Éjjeli Menedékhely; Szeged; Moszkvai körút 3.; 6700; 

Gondviselés Háza Szegedi Hajléktalanellátó Központ Nappali Melegedő; Szeged; Csanádi utca 9.; 6726; 62/436-808* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 62/436-808 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Szegedi Hajléktalanellátó Központ Utcai Szociális Munka I; Szeged; Csanádi utca 9.; 6726; 62/436-808* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 62/436-808 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Székesfehérvári Támogató Szolgálat; Székesfehérvár; Sárkeresztúri út 4.; 8000; 22/312700* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 22/312700 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Nappali Intézménye; Szolnok; Krúdy Gyula út 67.; 5000; 

Csilla von Boeselager Idősek Napközi Otthona; Tata; Vasút utca 64.; 2890; 34/383478* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 34/383478 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Tatai Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Tata; Vasút utca 64.; 2890; 34/382084* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 34/382084 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Támogató Szolgálat; Tatabánya; Bem József utca 6.; 2800; 34/339256* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 34/339256 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Téti Kistérségi Támogató Szolgálat; Tét; Fő utca 84.; 9100; 

Kistérségi Támogató Szolgálat és Napközi Otthon; Tokaj; gr. Apponyi Albert utca 12.; 3910; 47/352448* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 47/352448 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Kistérségi Támogató Szolgálat és Napközi Otthon; Tokaj; gr. Apponyi Albert utca 12.; 3910; 47/352448* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 47/352448 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Gondviselés Háza Fogyatékosok Nappali Otthona; Tököl; József Attila utca 3.; 2316; 24/496650* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 24/496650 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Befogadás Háza; Veszprém; Jutasi út 24-26.; 8200; 88/581230* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 88/581230 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Veszprémi Támogató Szolgálat; Veszprém; Ibolya utca 8-12.; 8200; 88/788800* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 88/788800 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*

Sorstárs Támogató Szolgálat; Zalaegerszeg; Kispest út 11.; 8900; 92/314516* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 92/314516 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Dr.Sport NSO 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Amerikai győzelem a hőlégballon vb-n*
2010. 10. 10. 18.12 

<RIGHT> 
*Két amerikai és egy svájci versenyző végzett dobogós helyen a vasárnap véget ért hőlégballon-világbajnokságon, Debrecenbenben.*


A legjobb magyar, Török Sándor 53. lett. Tóth Mihály a 108., Konecsni János pedig a 109. helyet szerezte meg.
Öt kontinensről összesen 118 versenyző mérte össze a tudását a bő egy hét során, amikor az időjárás engedte. Több felszállást le kellett fújni a kedvezőtlen szélviszonyok miatt, de 19 versenyfeladatot azért végre tudtak hajtani a világ legjobbjai, és ez már elegendő volt ahhoz, hogy vita nélkül értékelni lehessen a versenyt. A versenyrepülések során az indulók berepülési, továbbrepülési és célfeladatokat kaptak.
Az amerikaiak végig uralták a világbajnokságot, mégis akadtak izgalmak, hiszen hárman ádáz harcot vívtak, s úgy tűnt, kibérelik a dobogót. Végül a sokáig vezető Nick Donner még érmet sem nyert, honfitársa, John Petrehm szerezte meg a világbajnoki címét a szintén amerikai Joe Herstill és a remekül hajrázó svájci, Stefan Zeberli előtt.​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Vívás: Pádár és Szász győzelme a belgrádi párbajtőrversenyen*


*A férfiak és a nők mezőnyében is magyar győzelem született a hétvégi, belgrádi nemzetközi párbajtőrversenyen.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->*A 61 fős férfi mezőnyben Pádár Tamás nyert, mellette Imre Géza (5.), Rédli András (7.) és Somfai Péter (8.) fért még be a magyarok közül a nyolc közé.*


A nőknél Szász Emese bizonyult a legjobbnak, a döntőben 15:9-re verve Takács Emesét. A negyeddöntőig jutott Vasas Dóra (5.), Szele Réka (6.) és Antal Edina (7.). Ebben a versenyben 34-en indultak. 

*A válogatottak a november 4-én kezdődő párizsi világbajnokságra készülnek.*

Dr.Sport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Laky Zsuzsi választott: Több mint testőr - exkluzív képekkel*
2010. 10. 09. 11.37 


<RIGHT> 




*A 2003-ban Európa szépének megválasztott Laky Zsuzsi és a kétszeres brazil dzsicu Európa-bajnok Dietz Gusztáv egy kis somogyi falu templomában esküdött örök hűséget egymásnak. Az ifjú pár egy Budapest környéki családi házban képzeli el közös jövőjét, ahol békében, szeretetben nevelhetik majd fel születendő gyermekeiket.*

Az egykori szépségkirálynő és a vagány küzdősport-bajnok egy fogadáson találkozott először, Dietz Gusztáv testőri feladatot látott el Laky Zsuzsi mellett. Szó sem volt első látásra szerelemről, Guszti ugyanis előítéletekkel viseltetett a celebek iránt, nem volt ez másként a gyönyörű, nagykanizsai lány esetében sem. Ám a helyzet rövid időn belül megváltozott. - _Zsuzsi pozitív meglepetés volt számomra, ahogy jobban megismertem, tudtam, ő lesz a feleségem, a gyermekeim anyja –_ emlékezett vissza a bajnok. 


Zsuzsi sem volt elsőre oda a nőfaló kinézetű bodyguardért: -_ Láttam, helyes fiú, magas, szimpatikus, ő úgy nézett rám, mint egy celebre, én meg rá, mint egy macsó férfira, aki minden nőt megkaphat. De ahogy elkezdtünk beszélgetni, megváltoztak a dolgok, azzal pedig teljesen levett a lábamról, amikor később elmondta azt a verset, amit az anyukájának írt. Guszti egy nagyon mély érzésű, intelligens, kedves férfi, már akkor el tudtam képzelni, hogy ő legyen a párom. Gyermekkorom óta a cápa a kedvenc állatom, amikor a barátnőim megtudták, hogy a kedvesemnek Cápa a beceneve, mosolyogva kijelentették: ő lesz a férjed!_


A 34 éves harcművész tavaly áprilisban jegyezte el a 26 éves modellt, másfél év múlva pedig sor került az esküvőre is. A helyszín kiválasztásánál fontos volt, hogy nagyjából félúton legyen Nagykanizsa és Budapest között, valamint, hogy a lagziba érkező rokonságot kényelmesen el tudják szállásolni. A kritériumoknak egy csodaszép helyen fekvő somogyi kis falu felelt meg a legjobban. Az sem volt kérdés a pár számára, hogy a szertartás a média kizárásával, szűk családi körben történjen, ami esetükben 160 rokont, közeli barátot jelentett. Az egyházi esküvőre a helyi református templomban került sor, ahol Hella Ferenc nagykanizsai lelkész adta össze a jegyeseket. A menyasszony a Benes Anita divattervező által megálmodott ruhában állt az oltár elé, melyet éjfél után Becker Beatrice tervezte menyecskeruhára cserélt.


- _Az esküvő előtt jobban meg voltam ijedve, mint bármelyik meccsem előtt, elképesztő gyorsasággal pörögtek az események. Tudtam, lezárult egy korszak az életemben_ – jelentette ki a korábban igen mozgalmas életet élő sportoló. – _Lehiggadtam, szocializálódtam, tudatosabb lettem, s ezt elsősorban a küzdősportok gyakorlásának köszönhetem. A sport készített fel egy komoly kapcsolatra, a magánéletben is megértem arra, hogy lehorgonyozzak, s ezzel a csodaszép nővel éljem le az életemet_.
Nem csak Guszti ült tűkön a szertartás előtt, Zsuzsiról sem lehetett volna megmintázni a nyugalom szobrát. – _Láttam, Guszti is nagyon izgul, a Bocskai húsz perc alatt átizzadt rajta. Akkor tudatosult bennem, milyen fontos eseménye az esküvő az életemnek, amikor vonultam be a házasságkötő terembe. A kis koszorúslányok szórták előttem a virágokat, közben a Guns N’ Roses-től szólt a November rain. Ránéztem az öcsémre, aki a tanúm volt, láttam rajta, most fogja fel, hogy a nővére elhagyja a családi házat. De az is nagyon nehéz pillanat volt, amikor a szüleimtől búcsúztam, potyogtak a könnyeim_ – mondta még most is elérzékenyülve Dietz Laky Zsuzsi.


Az ifjú pár elsőszámú tervei között szerepel a gyermekvállalás, elmondták, nagycsaládot szeretnének. Budapest közelében képzelik el közös jövőjüket, egy nyugodt, csendes helyen lévő családi házba szeretnének költözni, ahol békében, szeretetben nevelhetik majd fel leendő gyermekeiket. 


Beszélgetésünk végén egy korábbi nyilatkozatára emlékeztettem a dzsiu-dzsicu Európa-bajnok ketrecharcost, amikor is kijelentette, ha egyszer fia születik, saját kezével állít templomot a tiszteletére. – _Természetesen az sem lesz probléma, ha kislányunk születik, az a lényeg, hogy egészséges legyen! Ha elsőre nem jön össze a fiú, majd dolgozunk tovább_ – kacsintott cinkosan Dietz Gusztáv.

Xl.sport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Gumiasztal: Magyar siker Csehországban* 
2010. 10. 14. 02.26

<RIGHT> 
*A nyolcéves múltra visszatekintő magyar gumiasztal-szakág eddigi legjobb eredményét érte el nemzetközi versenyen, a csehországi Kladnóban hat döntőben szerepelt magyar egység.*

A válogatott 14 versenyzővel indult a megmérettetésen. Az UTE-t hat (Blahó Bence,Demeter Enikő,Juhász Zsolt,Sram Vivien,Takács Ádám,Xiong Hai Lun), az SZHSE-t szintén hat versenyző (Benedek Ádám, Tóth Fábián, Istvánfi Bence, Nagy Richárd, Rozsnyói Soma,Törő Máté) képviselte, míg Ajkáról Simon Boglárka, Veszprémből Molnár Alina utazott.
Az Európa-bajnokságon már bemutatkozó Demeter-Sram-Xiong (UTE) hármas mellett Takács Ádám (UTE) került döntőbe. A finálék során elért három 4. helyezés egyértelműen dicséri az UTE Tornaszakosztályában folyó gumiasztal munkát. Demeter Enikőt külön is ki kell emelni, mert a magyar csapat legjobbjaként egyéniben és szinkronban is negyedik lett ráadásul úgy, hogy kisebb sérülése miatt szeptemberben három hetet is ki kellett hagynia. Juhász Judit szakágvezető elképzeléseinek megfelelően két páros is bekerült a szinkron verseny döntőjébe. 

A vb-re készülő legjobb magyar gumiasztalos, Juhász Zsolt két triplát is kötésben mutatott be gyakorlata elején, de hetedik ugrása kissé hosszúra sikerült, így nem került fináléba, ennek ellenére fejlődése és mutatott tudása kivívta a lengyel, a cseh, a bolgár és a francia szakemberek elismerését is.

* Juhász Judit, gumiasztal szakágvezető:* A csapatunk egységes és nagy létszámú megjelenését sokan illeték dicsérettel, de gratuláltak a döntős helyekhez és az elért eredményekhez, továbbá Juhász Zsolt fejlődéséhez is!

*EREDMÉNYEK*
*Ifjúsági leányok:*
4. Demeter Enikő UTE) 30,60 (52,3) pont
6. Xiong Hai Lun (UTE) 30,40 (51,90)
7. Sram Vivien (UTE) 29,30 (51,50)
13. Simon Boglárka (AJKA) 44,10
19. Molnár Alina (TSE) 44,10

* Ifjúsági fiúk:*
11. Nagy Richárd (SZHSE / Pattanj Team) 49,4
13. Rozsnyói Soma (SZHSE / Pattanj Team) 47,3 
15. Benedek Ádám (SZHSE) 44,2
Blahó Bence
23. Tóth Fábián (SZHSE) 26,90

*Junior fiúk:*
4. Takács Ádám (UTE) 32,50(56,00) 
10. Istvánfi Bence (SZHSE / Pattanj Team) 55,40
20. Törő Máté (SZHSE / Pattanj Team) 48,10

*Felnőtt Férfiak:
*11. Juhász Zsolt (UTE) 49,90

*Junior leányok /szinkron*
4. Demeter Enikő / Xiong Hai Lun (UTE) 40,90 (67,60)

*Junior fiúk / szinkron*
5. Istvánfi Bence / Törő Máté (SZHSE / Pattanj Team) 37,00 (64,60)

forrás: Kaszala Claudia
XLsport


*Fellebbeztek az észak-koreaiak a "változó korú" versenyző ügyében*
2010. 10. 13. 19.35

<RIGHT> 
*Az Észak-Koreai Torna Szövetség szerdán benyújtotta fellebbezését Hong Szu Jong ügyében, akinek versenyzési engedélyét a nemzetközi szövetség (FIG) múlt csütörtökön ideiglenesen felfüggesztette, mert az ázsiai szövetség az elmúlt években különböző születési dátumokkal nevezte a sportolót a világversenyekre.*


Az észak-koreai szervezet tagságát szintén határozatlan időre függesztette fel a FIG, amely öt napon belül köteles választ adni a fellebbezésre.
Az egyelőre 30 napra szóló szankció október 6-tól lép érvénybe, így ha elutasítják az észak-koreaiak kifogásait, akkor Hong nem lehet ott a szombaton kezdődő rotterdami világbajnokságon.
A 2007-es vb-n ugrásban ezüstérmes tornásznőt a 2004-es athéni olimpia óta három különböző születési dátummal jelentették be. Hong Szu Jong először 1985. március 9-én született, a 2007-es vb alatt már 1986. március 9. volt ez a dátum, az idei vb indulói listáján pedig 1989. március 9. szerepelt a neve mellett.
Az ügyet némiképp bonyolítja, hogy Hong Szu Jong nővére, a pekingi játékokon ugrásban aranyérmes Hong Un Jong szintén 1989. március 9-én született.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Ecsettel segítenek a sztárok*

​<object width="425" height="355"> <param name="movie" value="http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed_g1.swf"> </param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"> </param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"> </param> <embed src="http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed_g1.swf" FlashVars="file=http://www.pixter.hu/playlist3_23048.xml" width="425" height="355" loop="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" scale="exactfit" allowFullScreen="true" ></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Közel négyezer nőt várnak a hétvégi testébresztő futásra*
2010. 10. 15. 01.47 ​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A legidősebb induló egy 75 éves hölgy, a legfiatalabb pedig egy hároméves kislány lesz vasárnap a 15. Coca-Cola testébresztő női futógálán.*​ 
Az ország egyetlen női futóeseményének célja, hogy minél több nőnek biztosítson lehetőséget a sportolásra, így a teljesíthető távok is változatosak. A rendező BSI tájékoztatása szerint 10 kilométer várja azokat, akik rendszeresen edzenek, de ez a táv párban is futható (6,6 + 3,4 km). Akik nem a teljesítményért, hanem a mozgás öröméért szeretnének részt venni a futógálán, választhatják a 3,1 kilométeres futást vagy a gyaloglást is. A futógálára közel 4000 anyát, leányt, nagymamát, barátnőt várnak a városligeti Királydombhoz.
"Különleges érzés, hogy a rajtnál és az egész távon kizárólag nőket látok magam körül" - mondta Kálovics Anikó hosszútávfutó, aki eddig kilenc alkalommal nyerte meg az esemény 10 kilométeres távját.
A versenyeken csak nők indulhatnak, de a szervezők a férfiakat is várják szurkolni vasárnap 10:50 órától.


*Torna vb: cáfolja a kokainhasználatot a holland sztár*
2010. 10. 14. 18.53

<RIGHT> 
*Cáfolja Yuri van Gelder világbajnok holland tornász hazája szövetségének (KNGU) szerdai bejelentését, miszerint kokainhasználat miatt lépett volna vissza a szombaton kezdődő rotterdami vb-től.*

A KNGU azt közölte, hogy a gyűrűspecialista - aki már korábban is nyúlt kábítószerhez - ismételten kokaint fogyasztott. A szervezet kedden még egészségügyi problémákra hivatkozott vele kapcsolatban. Van Gelder nyáron tért vissza egyéves eltiltásából, amelyet drogozás miatt szabtak ki rá.

"Amióta a klinikán voltam, nem fogyasztottam semmilyen narkotikumot vagy kokaint" - jegyezte meg a 27 esztendős tornász, aki 2005-ben megnyerte a debreceni Eb-t és a melbourne-i vb-t, majd 2006-ban vb-3., 2007-ben pedig vb-2. volt.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Nemzetközösségi Játékok: megvan a negyedik doppingeset*
2010. 10. 15. 10.14 

<RIGHT> 
*Két nigériai és egy indiai után egy újabb nigériai atléta akadt fenn a doppingszűrésen a csütörtökön Újdelhiben befejeződött Nemzetközösségi Játékokon.*

A szervezők pénteki bejelentése szerint a szteroidhasználaton rajtavesztett Folashade Abugant már meg is fosztották mindkét ezüstérmétől, amelyet a női 400 méteres síkfutás második helyezettjeként, illetve a 4x400 m-es váltó tagjaként kapott.
Abugan előtt a szintén nigériai Osayomi Oludamolának, a női 100 méteres síkfutás aranyérmesének szervezetében találtak a serkentők közé tartozó metilexanemint, kedden pedig kiderült, hogy a férfi 110 m gát hatodik helyezettje, Samuel Okon bukott le ugyanezzel a szerrel. Oludamolát kedden megfosztották győzelmétől, miután a B próba is igazolta a vizsgálat eredményét.
Ugyancsak doppingoláson érték a női 20 km-es gyaloglásban hatodik helyen végzett, hazai közönség előtt szerepelt Rani Yadavot, akinél a szteroidok közé tartozó nandrolont mutatott ki az elemzés.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​*Atlétika: a hatóság szerint Antonio Pettigrew öngyilkos lett*


*A hatóság szerint gyógyszer-túladagolással végzett magával augusztusban Antonio Pettigrew, a férfi 400 méteres síkfutás 1991-es világbajnoka.*

A 42 éves atlétát az észak-karolinai Chatham County területén, saját autójának hátsó ülésén találták meg. Ismerősei azután kezdték el keresni, hogy felesége jelentette a rendőrségen az eltűnését.

A törvényszéki orvosszakértők szerdai tájékoztatása szerint Pettigrew halála nagy mennyiségű altatónak tudható be – mellette egy üres fiola hevert –, s tettét öngyilkosságnak minősítették.

Az amerikai futó az 1991-es tokiói vb-n egyéni aranya mellett a 4x400-as váltóval második lett, majd a stafétával 1997-ben, 1999-ben és 2001-ben is nyert, csakúgy, mint a 2000-es sydneyi olimpián. Ezektől az érmeitől azonban később megfosztották, miután 2008-ban bevallotta, hogy 1997 és 2003 között rendszeresen doppingolt, EPO-t és növekedési hormont használt.

Pettigrew az elmúlt négy évben az Észak-Karolina Egyetemen dolgozott edzőként. Az iskola vezetői 2008-as vallomása után fontolóra vették menesztését, ám végül megtarthatta állását.

Dr.Szóló
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Torna vb: kedden műtik Böczögö Dorinát*
2010. 10. 16. 19.47


<RIGHT>






*A magyar nők vasárnap versenyeznek a rotterdami tornász vb-n, Böczögö Dorinát kedden műtik itthon, a férfiak a pódiumedzésen és több sikeres tréningen is túl vannak, Berki Krisztián ma már jó formában volt. *
*Torna, vb: Jó formában a női csapat *


A Tóth Renáta, Divéky Luca, Csillag Tünde, Lónay Hajnalka, Gombás Laura, Szabadffy Szilvia alkotta női csapat jó hangulatban készül a vasárnapi szólításra a tornászok rotterdami világbajnokságán.
Draskóczy Imre vezetőedző tájékoztatása szerint a csapat jó formában van, már túltették magukat azon, hogy sérülése miatt nem szerepelhet az olimpikon Böczögő Dorina. A bajnoknő egyébként minden edzésen jelen volt, és komoly sportember módjára lelkileg is támogatja az együttest. A magyarok vasárnap a 7. csoportban az amerikai és a dél-afrikai válogatottal együtt versenyeznek, az eredetileg ide sorsolt észak-koreai válogatott nem érkezett meg. Tóthék ugráson kezdenek, a szakvezetés véleménye szerint hibátlan gyakorlatokkal bekerülhetnek a legjobb 24 csapatba.
Altorjai Sándor delegációvezető tájékoztatása szerint Böczögő térdéről készült kint egy MRI-felvétel, amely igazolta az előzetes diagnózist, vagyis a szalagok épek, porcleválása van.Mint ismeretes, csapatban a legjobb 8 együttes jut be a csapatfináléba. Ez a megmérettetés a londoni olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából külön téttel bír a csapat szempontjából, hiszen a legjobb 24 együttesbe kell kerülni ahhoz, hogy csapattal a jövő évi kvalifikációs vb-n részt lehessen venni. Egyéni összetettben a legjobb 24 versenyző jut döntőbe, de országonként csak kettő, a szerenkénti finálékat pedig október 23-án és 24-én rendezik.

*Altorjai Sándor, delegációvezető:* Böczögő természetesen vasárnap a helyszínen bíztatja a társakat, majd hétfőn a repülőtérről egyenesen a Sportkórházba megy, ahol kedden artroszkópiás műtéten esik át.

*Torna, vb: Sikeres férfiedzések*
A pénteki pódiumedzésen és a szombati tréningeken is az elvárásoknak megfelelően szerepelt a Hidvégi Vid, Mihók Ádám, Nyers Csaba, Kállai Zoltán, Vlacsil Attila, Szabó Nándor, Berki Krisztián alkotta férfi válogatott a tornászok rotterdami világbajnokságán.

Kovács István vezetőedző tájékoztatása szerint mindenki tudásának megfelelően mutatta be a gyakorlatokat, volt ugyan egy-két rontás. A kezdeti szereken, így ugrásban és korláton még volt 1-1 hiba, hozzá kellett szokni a nagy csarnokhoz, a helyszínhez is. Az egyéni összetett szempontjából is esélyes Hídvégi Vid jó gyakorlatokat produkált mindkét napon. A négyszeres Európa-bajnok Berki Krisztián a pódiumedzésen még nem volt százszázalékos, de szombaton már tökéletes gyakorlatokat adott elő.

A férfi csapat vasárnap délelőtt a női válogatottnak szurkol, majd délután újabb tréning vár rá. Mint ismeretes, a nőkhöz hasonlóan csapatban itt is a legjobb 8 együttes jut be a csapatfináléba. Ez a megmérettetés a londoni olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából külön téttel bír a csapat szempontjából, hiszen a legjobb 24 együttesbe kell kerülni ahhoz, hogy csapattal a jövő évi kvalifikációs vb-n részt lehessen venni. Egyéni összetettben a legjobb 24 versenyző jut döntőbe, de országonként csak kettő, a szerenkénti finálékat pedig október 23-án és 24-én rendezik.

*Kovács István, férfi vezetőedző:* A hangulat jó a csapatban, mindenki teszi a dolgát. Kevés rontással kell dolgoznunk és meglátjuk, hogy az mire lesz elegendő. Úgy érzem, hogy a 22. és a 24. hely között nagyon szoros küzdelem várható csapatban. Egyébként több országnál is vannak sérültek, van, aki már itt sérült meg, mindenki sakkozik, hogy ki, hol indul.

*Program:*

*Okt. 17.* vasárnap női egyéni és csapat selejtező, 2. nap *(magyarok, 7. csoport: 9.00-10.45), várható végeredmény 23.00*

*Okt. 18*. hétfő férfi egyéni és csapat selejtező, 1. nap
érkezés 1. női csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A
*Okt. 19.* kedd férfi egyéni és csapat selejtező, 2. nap (magyarok, *8. csoport: 14.30-16.45) várható végeredmény: 23.30*
*Okt. 20.* szerda női csapatfinálé
érkezés 1. férfi csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A
*Okt. 21.* csütörtök férfi csapatfinálé
*Okt. 22.* péntek férfi egyéni összetett finálé 16.00-19.00, férfi egyéni összetett finálé 19.30-22.00
*Okt. 23.* szombat szerenkénti finálék, 13.00-17.00 női ugrás, felemáskorlát, férfi talaj, ló gyűrű
*Okt. 24. vasárnap* szerenkénti finálék, 14.00-18.00 női gerenda, talaj, férfi ugrás, korlát, nyújtó
*Október 25.* hétfő érkezés vegyes csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A 

forrás: Kaszala Klaudia​
<CENTER></CENTER>
XLsport - 


*Mecsek-rali: a Herczig-Baranyai páros áll az élen*
2010. 10. 16. 20.57


<RIGHT> 






*Herczig Norbert (Skoda Fabia S2000) volt a leggyorsabb szombaton a 43. Allianz Rallye első napján.*

Nyolc gyorsasági szakasz után Herczig mögött Kakuszi Zsolt (Ford Fiesta S2000) lett a második és Bútor Róbert (Peugeot 207 S2000) a harmadik.
A Mecsek-rali a bajnokság utolsó futama: az abszolút bajnoki cím és az ezüstérem sorsa már egy versennyel a zárás előtt, az augusztusban rendezett Kazincbarcika-ralin eldőlt: az első helyet Aschenbrenner György (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX) szerezte meg, míg a második a korábban hétszeres győztes ifj. Tóth János (Peugeot 207 S2000) lett.

*Eredmények, állás az 1. nap után:
*1. Herczig Norbert, Baranyai László (Skoda Fabia S2000) 1:08:11.0 ó
2. Kakuszi Zsolt, Kakuszi Csaba (Ford Fiesta S2000) 1:08:16.4 ó
3. Bútor Róbert, Holczer Dániel (Peugeot 207 S2000) 1:08:23.7
Vasárnap Nyárásvölgyben 11:58-kor lesz a rajt, és összesen két mért szakaszt bonyolítanak le.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - ​
<CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Dupla trap ob: Bognár Richárd sikere*
2010. 10. 17. 22.00 ​ 

<RIGHT> 






*A papírformának megfelelően a világbajnoki ötödik Bognár Richárd nyerte vasárnap a dupla traposok országos bajnokságát.*

A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a Mosonmagyaróváron rendezett versenyen a Tatabánya sportlövője 134 korongos eredménnyel zárta a 150 lövéses alapversenyt, majd a fináléban 47 korongot ért el, ezzel nagyon magabiztos győzelmet aratott.
A második helyezett Palkovics András 164 koronggal zárt.
A bajnokságon nem indult el az olimpiai ötödik Gerebics Roland, mivel nem tudott megfelelően felkészülni az eseményre.

*Eredmények:
férfi dupla trap:

**1. Bognár Richárd (Tatabánya VLK) 181 korong (134)
*2. Palkovics András (Balatonfűzfői LE) 164 (122)
3. ifj. Szollár András (Balatonfűzfői LE) 151 (113)


*Torna vb: Helytállt a női csapat*
2010. 10. 17. 17.18

<RIGHT> 
*A Tóth Renáta, Divéky Luca, Csillag Tünde, Lónay Hajnalka, Gombás Laura, Szabadfi Szilvia alkotta női válogatott a 9.csoport után csapatban a 17. helyen áll a tornászok rotterdami világbajnokságán.*

Az olimpikon Böczögő Dorina nélkül felálló magyar csapat tudásának megfelelően tornázott, gerendán volt mindössze két rontás, mellyel nem kalkuláltak. A magyarok a 7. csoportban az amerikai és a dél-afrikai válogatottal léptek a szerekhez, a 7. csoport után a 14. helyen álltak. Az előzetes számítások szerint a csapatban elért eredmény a 23. és 26. hely közé hozhatja az együttest, a végeredmény csak késő este derül ki.
Egyéniben az elmúlt időszakban sokat fejlődött Csillag Tünde szerepelt a legjobban, aki valamennyi szeren hibátlan gyakorlatokat adott elő. 
A magyar férfi válogatott és Böczögő a lelátóról szurkolta végig a viadalt. 
Mint ismeretes, csapatban a legjobb 8 együttes jut be a csapatfináléba. Ez a megmérettetés a londoni olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából külön téttel bír a csapat szempontjából, hiszen a legjobb 24 együttesbe kell kerülni ahhoz, hogy csapattal a jövő évi kvalifikációs vb-n részt lehessen venni. Egyéni összetettben a legjobb 24 versenyző jut döntőbe, de országonként csak kettő, a szerenkénti finálékat pedig október 23-án és 24-én rendezik. 
Csillag Tünde: Örülök, hogy 2006 után újra négy szeren indulhattam. Elégedett vagyok, hiszen mindenhol hibátlan gyakorlatokat mutattam be. Különösen a felemáskorlátom sikerült jól, ott egy új gyakim van, és azt is sikerült rontás nélkül bemutatnom. Az elején egy kicsit izgultam, de utána végig élveztem a versenyt, nagyon jó volt a hangulat, és nagyon szurkoltunk egymásnak.
Draskóczy Imre, női vezetőedző: A két gerendarontást kivéve elégedett vagyok a csapattal, helytálltak a lányok, összekapták magukat, az az igazság, hogy Böczögő Dorina nélkül ennyit tudunk. A határán lebegünk annak, hogy bekerüljünk a legjobb 24-be, úgyhogy az utolsó másodpercig izgulhatunk.

*Eredmények
*CSILLAG Tünde ugrás 13.700 felemáskorlát 11.600 gerenda 12.066 talaj 13.400 50.766 pont
TóTH Renáta ugrás 13.766 felemáskorlát 11.933 gerenda 11.266 talaj 12.833 49.798
DIVéKY Luca ugrás 13.133 felemáskorlát 11.166 gerenda 11.633 talaj 12.300 48.232
LóNAI Hajnalka ugrás 13.233 felemáskorlát 9.766 gerenda 12.500 talaj 12.200 47.699
GOMBáS Laura ugrás 13.366 felemáskorlát 11.766 25.132 SZABADFI Szilvia gerenda 10.733 talaj 12.033 22.766

*Állás 9 csoport után:
*17. Magyarország 198.728

*További program:*
*Okt. 18. hétfő férfi egyéni és csapat selejtező,* 1. nap 
érkezés 1. női csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A 
Okt. 19. kedd férfi egyéni és csapat selejtező, 2. nap ( magyarok , 8. csoport: 14.30-16.45) várható végeredmény: 23.30 
Okt. 20. szerda női csapatfinálé 
érkezés 1. férfi csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A 
Okt. 21. csütörtök férfi csapatfinálé 
Okt. 22. péntek férfi egyéni összetett finálé 16.00-19.00, férfi egyéni összetett finálé 19.30-22.00 
Okt. 23. szombat szerenkénti finálék, 13.00-17.00 női ugrás, felemáskorlát, férfi talaj, ló gyűrű 
Okt. 24. vasárnap szerenkénti finálék, 14.00-18.00 női gerenda, talaj, férfi ugrás, korlát, nyújtó 
Október 25. hétfő érkezés vegyes csoport: 12.00 Ferihegy 2A 
 forrás: Kaszala Claudia​<CENTER></CENTER>​​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Elmarad a Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton! *


​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*

*Csak az október 23-i Félmaraton lesz megtartva *​ 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">*Technikai okok miatt elmarad a jövő hétre kiírt Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton, amely három országon és 44 településen haladt volna keresztül október 19. és 23. között.*






<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=22416990"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



*Tisztelt Sporttársak, Szupermaratonisták!* 


A Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton Szervezőbizottsága közli, hogy az idei nemzetközi Szupermaraton verseny elmarad. Az utóbbi napokban felmerült technikai problémák, valamint az ország katasztrófa történése tovább nehezítette, majd ellehetetlenítette a rendezés, illetve a verseny biztonsági feltételeit. A tervezett esemény így nem nyújthatna megnyugtató garanciát az elvárt és megszokott színvonalú verseny megrendezésére. Ezen feltételek hiányában a Szupermaraton Szervezőbizottsága úgy döntött, hogy a 2010. október 19-23. közötti időszakra meghirdetett Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton versenyt nem rendezi meg.​


Az esemény keretében 2010. október 23-ra Budakeszi-Budapest útvonalra meghirdetett Félmaraton verseny azonban megrendezésre kerül és kiegészül a Budapesten belüli (Jászai Mari tér - Városliget közötti útvonalon) 1956-os emlékfutással is. A Szupermaraton versenyre nevezettek a félmaratonon térítésmentesen indulhatnak.​


A korábban befizetett nevezési költségeket a Szervezőbizottság visszatéríti, vagy átvihető a 2011-es eseményre. Kérjük minden tisztelt versenyző, segítő és támogató szíves megértését!​


*A Szupermaraton Szervezőbizottsága* 
2010. október 17.​


Ami fölöttébb érdekes, hogy tíz napja még semmi jele nem volt annak, hogy a szervezők nem tudják megrendezni a versenyt, ráadásul már akkor a vörösiszap-katasztrófa után voltunk.​


*A Kormány az idei Szupermaraton társszervezője*​


21. alkalommal kerül sor a Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaratonra, amely három országon és 44 településen halad majd keresztül október 19. és 23. között. Az idei az ötödik olyan verseny, amelybe Szlovákia is bekapcsolódik, s 10-12 országból közel 800 résztvevőre számítanak. A 320 km össztávú viadal zárónapjához Budakesziről nemzetközi félmaraton is kapcsolódik. A Jászai Mari térről csatlakozó futást szerveznek, amelynek nevezési díja egységesen és képletesen 1956 forint lesz. Az így összegyűlt pénzt a kormány, amely idén először csatlakozott a Szupermaraton szervezéséhez, a vörösiszap-katasztrófa sújtotta települések lakóinak ajánlja fel – jelentette be *Nagy Anna* 
Annak, hogy a 21. Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton sajtótájékoztatójának a Szlovák Intézet ad otthont és az esemény házigazdája Peter Weiss úr a Szlovák Köztársaság rendkívüli és meghatalmazott nagykövete, különös jelentőséggel bír, mely mutatja, hogy Szlovákia magánénak érzi, fontosnak tartja ezt a rendezvényt.​


Az országok közötti harmonikus viszony talán így jöhet létre legkönnyebben: emberi kapcsolatokkal, sportteljesítménnyel, közös célokkal. Kontinensünk számos országából érkező versenyzők révén a rendezvény európai eseménnyé vált, és szimbolikusan egy határok nélküli Európát jelképez.​

*A Bécs-Pozsony-Budapest Szupermaraton a maga nemében egyedülálló Európai Uniós rendezvény, mely jó lehetőséget biztosít a sport és a gazdaság összekapcsolására, a sport révén a nemzetek közötti kapcsolatok erősítésére.*

Forrás: SportFórum​





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Huszonegy hónapra tiltották el LaShawn Merrittet*
2010. 10. 18. 20.00 

<RIGHT>
*Az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) huszonegy hónapra tiltotta el a 400 m-es férfi síkfutás aktuális olimpiai és világbajnokát, LaShawn Merrittet.*


A 23 éves sportoló egy recept nélkül kapható potencianövelővel akadt fenn. Merritt a szer használata miatt három ellenőrzésen is pozitív eredményt produkált, először tavaly októberben, majd decemberben, végül idén januárban. 
Merritt versenyengedélyét azonnal felfüggesztették - amit ő el is fogadott -, így az eltiltás 2009. október 28. óta "ketyeg".


*Elhunyt a modern súlylökés úttörője*
2010. 10. 18. 14.22

<RIGHT>
*Nyolcvankét éves korában elhunyt James Fuchs, a súlylökés mai technikájának megalapozója, korábbi világcsúcstartó.*


A New York Times vasárnap számolt be az október 8-i halálesetről.
Az amerikai atléta az 1948-as londoni és az 1952-es helsinki olimpián bronzérmes volt, legsikeresebb időszakában egymást követő 88 versenyen maradt veretlen, 1949 és 1953 között ő tartotta a világcsúcsot, legjobb eredménye 17,95 méter volt.
Sorozatos sérülései miatt a korábbinál folyamatosabb mozdulatsort talált ki, amelyből később kialakult a ma általános, 180 fokos fordulattal végrehajtott lökés.


*Megszületett Lance Armstrong ötödik gyermeke*
2010. 10. 18. 11.40


<RIGHT> 



*


Már csak két Tour de France-elsőséggel van több az amerikai Lance Armstrongnak, mint amennyi gyermeke: az amerikai kerékpáros az egyik közösségi oldalon jelentette be hétfőn reggel, hogy megszületett az ötödik utód, Olivia Marie.

Armstrongnak korábbi kapcsolatából három gyermeke van.


*A hétszeres Tour-győztesnek és barátnőjének tavaly júniusban már született egy fia, aki a Max nevet kapta.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Alpesi sí Vk: Palander a szezonnyitón visszatér*
2010. 10. 18. 19.03


<RIGHT> 






*Az alpesi sí Világkupa-sorozat hétvégi, ausztriai nyitóversenyén visszatér a lejtőre Kalle Palander, a finnek műlesikló specialistája, aki több mint két és fél évet hagyott ki sérülés miatt.*

Az 1999-ben szlalomban világbajnok, 33 éves sportoló azt mondta: nem lenne ellenére, ha a viadalt már ma megrendeznék, mert teljesen készen áll. Hozzátette: a vasárnapi, söldeni óriásműlesikló futamon szerinte az első tíz között zárhat.
Palander sípcsontjában 2008 elején diagnosztizáltak fáradásos törést, azóta nem versenyzett. Eddigi pályafutása során összesen 14 Vk-futamon diadalmaskodott.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Torna vb: gyakorlatilag döntős Berki Krisztián*
2010. 10. 19. 18.20


<RIGHT> 






*Gyakorlatilag már döntőben érezheti magát a négyszeres Európa-bajnok Berki Krisztián, aki vezeti a lólengés mezőnyét a tornászok rotterdami világbajnokságán.*

A 6,7-es kiinduló pontszámú gyakorlata - a hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint - tökéletesen sikerült, produkciójára 15,900 pontot kapott.
"Elégedett vagyok, mivel nagyon jól sikerült a gyakorlatom, végig nyugodt voltam, már a melegítésnél minden fogásom megvolt" - értékelte teljesítményét.
A Kállai Zoltán, Nyers Csaba, Mihók Ádám, Vlacsil Attila, Hidvégi Vid, Berki Krisztián, Szabó Nándor összeállítású férfi válogatott jelenleg a 18. helyen áll. A magyar csapat a 8. csoportban egy kivétellel valamennyi szeren hibátlan gyakorlatokat mutatott be, talajon volt két kisebb rontása. A 334,775 ponttal matematikailag még van esélye a legjobb 24 közé kerülésre, s ha ez így lenne, részt vehetne a jövő évi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon. A pontos végeredmény késő este derül ki.
Egyéni összetettben Hidvégi Vid volt a legjobb, 83,981 ponttal.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Torna vb: hazaérkezett a női válogatott*
2010. 10. 19. 11.01

<RIGHT> 
*Csillag Tünde kivételével hétfő este hazaérkezett a női válogatott a tornászok rotterdami világbajnokságáról.*


Visszatért Magyarországra Böczögő Dorina is, aki sérülés miatt kihagyta a világbajnokságot, őt porcleválással kedden műtik - tájékoztatta a szövetség kedden az MTI-t.
A Csillag Tünde, Tóth Renáta, Divéky Luca, Csillag Tünde, Lónay Hajnalka, Gombás Laura, Szabadfi Szilvia alkotta együttes a 23. helyen végzett, így részt vehet a jövő évi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon.
A Hidvégi Vid, Mihók Ádám, Nyers Csaba, Kállai Zoltán, Vlacsil Attila, Szabó Nándor, Berki Krisztián alkotta férfi válogatott kedden kezdi meg szereplését Rotterdamban.
"Nem vagyunk könnyű helyzetben, hiszen az elmúlt időszakban több versenyző is kiesett idehaza a csapatból sérülés miatt. Cél, hogy mindenki hibátlan gyakorlatokat mutasson be, és akkor lehet esélyünk a 24-be kerülésre" - mondta Kovács István, a férfiak vezetőedzője.

* A további program:
*október 19., kedd: férfi selejtező (magyarok)
*október 20., szerda: női csapat döntő
október 21., csütörtök: férfi csapat döntő
október 22., péntek: férfi és női egyéni összetett döntő
október 23., szombat: szerenkénti döntők (férfi talaj, lólengés, gyűrű - női ugrás, felemás korlát)
október 24., vasárnap: szerenkénti döntők (férfi ugrás, korlát, nyújtó - női gerenda, talaj)
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>





*Ejtőernyős célbaugrás: a magyarok legyőzték a világbajnokokat*
2010. 10. 19. 10.58


<RIGHT> 






*Az összetett Világkupa-győztes magyar ejtőernyős célbaugró-válogatott legyőzte a világbajnok együttest. *

A VI. Római Légiparádén az Orsy László, Kollár Gábor, Réczi Attila, Varga Tamás, Asztalos István összeállítású magyar csapat aranyérmes lett, megelőzve a világbajnok olaszokat. 
A dobogó harmadik fokára a spanyolok állhattak fel. A csapatsiker mellett egyéniben is magyar győzelem született: Orsy László kiegyensúlyozott versenyzéssel megszerezte az aranyérmet.


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Torna vb: Oroszország nyerte a női csapatversenyt*
2010. 10. 20. 20.05 

<RIGHT> 
*Az orosz válogatott kiélezett küzdelemben, az amerikaiakat mindössze két tizedponttal megelőzve győzött a rotterdami torna-világbajnokság női csapatversenyében.*

A szerdai viadalon a két együttes egészen az utolsó gyakorlatig fej fej mellett haladt, s végül a Jekatyerina Kurbatova, Alija Musztafina, Tatyjana Nabijeva, Xenia Afanaszjeva, Xenia Szemjonova, Anna Gyementyjeva összeállítású csapat 175,397 pontja győzelmet ért.
Az amerikai válogatott (175,196 pont) mögött a kínaiak lettek a harmadikok.
* A magyar csapat a 23. helyen zárta a selejtezőt, így a fináléban már nem volt érdekelt.*

* Eredmények:
női csapat, világbajnok:
*​*
*Oroszország (Jekatyerina Kurbatova, Alija Musztafina, Tatyjana Nabijeva, Xenia Afanaszjeva, Xenia Szemjonova, Anna Gyementyjeva) 175,397 pont
*2. Egyesült Államok 175,196
*3. Kína 174,781​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Újabb három évig Fahey a WADA elnöke*
2010. 11. 22. 12.45

<RIGHT> 
*További három évre, 2013-ig megerősítette posztján John Fahey elnököt a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) vezető testülete, amely a hétvégén Montrealban ülésezett.*

A 65 éves ausztrált 2007 novemberében választották meg a szervezet elnökévé - a kanadai Dick Poundot követte a poszton -, s első hároméves mandátuma most járt le. Az alelnök változatlanul a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság orvosi bizottságának vezetője, a svéd Arne Ljungqvist marad.
Az alapítótanács arról is döntött, hogy a doppinggal foglalkozó következő világkonferenciát 2013 végén, Johannesburgban rendezik. A dél-afrikai nagyvároson kívül Dallas, Szocsi és Kuvaitváros szeretett volna házigazda lenni. Eddig Lausanne (1999), Koppenhága (2003) és Madrid (2007) adhatott otthont a WADA doppingellenes konferenciájának.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Tíz fiatal sportoló kapta meg a Junior Prima-díjat*
2010. 11. 22. 18.49 

<RIGHT> 
*Negyedik alkalommal adták át hétfőn a Junior Prima Díjakat sport kategóriában, idén is tíz eredményes fiatal versenyző részesült elismerésben, akik kimagasló teljesítményükért fejenként 7000 eurót kaptak.*

A szakmai zsűri döntése alapján ezúttal Csernoviczki Éva cselgáncsozó, Farkasdi Ramóna kajakos, Fucsovics Márton teniszező, Hetényi Zoltán jégkorongozó, Kapás Boglárka úszó, Kovacsics Anikó és Nagy Kornél kézilabdázó, Rapport Richárd sakkozó, Sors Tamás paraúszó és Szilágyi Áron kardvívó teljesítményét méltatták a budapesti ünnepségen.
A Prima Primissima Alapítvány keretében alapított Junior Prima Sport díjra olyan sportolókat lehetett jelölni, akik még nem töltötték be a 26. életévüket.
A társalapító MKB Bank emellett külön díjazta az évad legeredményesebbjeit kajak-kenuban, a Prémium Díjat a versenyzők közül Janics Natasa, Kovács Gergely és Kammerer Zoltán, az edzőknél pedig Kovács László érdemelte ki. A tragikusan fiatalon elhunyt Kolonics Györgynek emléket állító Kolonics Díjat - amelyet azok a fiatal kenus reménységek kapnak, akikből az olimpiai bajnok sportlegenda méltó követői válhatnak - Szabó Kristóf és Szabó Gábor, illetve Korisánszky Dávid vehette át.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Díszvendég volt Csábi Bettina a küzdősport gálán*
2010. 11. 23. 14.01

<RIGHT> 
*A Felix Promotion és a Gladiator Organization szombat este Orosházán rendezett küzdősport gálát, melyen Dr. Csábi Bettina díszvendégként vett részt. A mérkőzések remek szórakozást nyújtottak a teltházas közönségnek.*
*Milye




n konkrét dolgokkal foglalkozol, mióta befejezted az aktív sportolói pályafutásod?*
Még felsorolni is nehéz, annyi mindenbe kezdtem bele. Több helyre is rendszeresen publikálok, edzéseket tartok nők számára, elkezdtem az álomdiéta kiépítését, ami szénhidrátcsökkentett termékcsaládra épül, de ez az időm 20%-át teszi ki csak. A többit mind a cégünkkel kapcsolatos szerződésekre, és adminisztrációs feladatokra fordítom.
*A sok elfoglaltságod mellett van időd rá, hogy időszakonként kesztyűt húzzál egy-egy könnyebb edzés erejéig? Nem hiányzik az ökölvívás?*
Mindenki ezt kérdezi tőlem elsőként. Nyilvánvaló, hogy 23 év küzdősport múltat nem lehet kitörölni az ember életéből. A tréningek rettenetesen hiányoznak, de valamilyen szinten kompenzálom, hisz heti 6-szor 1 órát futtatom a kutyámat, és végzek némi erősítést. De úgy gondolom, hogy család, munka mellett így is mindent megteszek az egészségemért. Ennél több időt nem tudok szakítani a hobbimra. És persze a sok kedves ismerőssel, baráttal is jó volt találkozni most. 
*Az ikrek mikor kezdenek el edzeni?*
Már járnak népitáncra, és lovagolni. Télen sajnos a lovakat maximum simogatni tudjuk, így elgondolkodtam rajta,hogy erre az időszakra levigyem-e őket karate edzésre. Majd meglátom.
Dr. Csábi Bettina​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Öttusa ob: megvédte címét Gyenesei és Marosi*
2010. 11. 25. 18.56

<RIGHT> 






*Marosi Ádám és Gyenesei Leila jóvoltából a férfiak és a nők mezőnyében is címvédés történt az öttusázók országos bajnokságán, melyet Tatán és Budapesten bonyolítottak le.*

A férfiak már szerdán elkezdték a küzdelmeket, akkor a víváson, az úszáson és a lovagláson estek túl, aztán csütörtökön következett számukra a lézeres lövészettel kombinált futás. A tavaly világbajnok Marosi végig kontrollálta a versenyt, magabiztosan győzött. Mivel az ob nyílt volt, olaszok, egyiptomiak, britek, litvánok és oroszok is elindultak, s az abszolút sorrendben Marosi mögött két olasz öttusázó, Pierpaulo Petroni és Federico Giancamilli végzett. A hazai sorrendben Kasza Róbert lett a második, Tibolya Péter pedig a harmadik.
A nők bajnokságát egy napon, csütörtökön rendezték, az egyes számok a szokásostól eltérő sorrendben zajlottak. Tatán volt a vívás, az úszás és a kombinált szám, s ezek lezárultával utazott a mezőny Budapestre, a lovaglásra. Gyenesei Marosihoz hasonlóan jelentős előnnyel végzett az élen. A magyar bajnoki sorrendben Pataki Viktória és Cseh Krisztina követte őt, a nemzetköziben pedig a brit Samantha Murray és Pataki.

* Eredmények:
 férfiak:
 egyéni (32 fő):
*1. Marosi Ádám (BHSE) 5844 pont
2. Kasza Róbert (KSI) 5644
3. Tibolya Péter (UTE) 5588

* csapat:
*1. Alba Volán A (Demeter Bence, Demeter Gergely, Harangozó Bence) 16.172 pont
2. KSI (Kasza Róbert, Medveczky Bálint, Dorozsmai Viktor) 15.572
3. UTE (Tibolya Péter, Prill Péter, Németh Róbert) 15.536

*  nők:
 egyéni (21):
*1. Gyenesei Leila (Alba Volán/Kaposvári Építők) 5264 pont
2. Pataki Viktória (KSI) 5144
3. Cseh Krisztina (BHSE) 5096

* csapat:
*1. BHSE (Cseh Krisztina, Tóth Adrienn, Filótás Edina) 14.548 pont
2. Alba Volán (Gyenesei Leila, Kovács Sarolta, Schlett Emese) 13.048
3. KSI (Pataki Viktória, Földházi Anita, Mészáros Brigitta) 12.664​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Terv a sportlétesítméyek fejlesztésére*
2010. 11. 25. 13.57

<RIGHT> 
*Az egyszerűség és a hatékonyság jegyében állította össze a Nemzeti Sportlétesítmény Fejlesztési Stratégiát a Sportlétesítmények Magyarországi Szövetsége - hangzott el a szervezet csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján.*

Tompa Andor elnök az anyag bemutatása alkalmából rendezett eseményen elmondta, 2001 óta dolgoznak a javaslaton, amelyet mára sikerült olyan formában összeállítani, hogy az prezentálható legyen az államirányítás felé is.
"Számításaink szerint 2024-2025-re lehet eljutni arra a szintre, hogy az ország sportlétesítményei korszerűek legyenek és megfeleljenek az európai normáknak - fogalmazott Tompa. - Ehhez természetesen szükség van arra is, hogy a mindenkori kormány pénzt különítsen el erre a célra."
Az elnök hozzátette, a szervezet véleménye az, hogy az államnak csak egy bizonyos szintig kell részt vennie a fejlesztésekben, a regionális beruházásokban már az önkormányzatoknak kell szerepet vállalniuk.
"Sajnos még mindig nem tudjuk pontosan, hogy hány sportlétesítmény van összesen Magyarországon, ezt nagyon nehéz összegyűjteni - mondta Tompa. - De az általunk készített javaslatban csak azt fogalmaztuk meg, hogy miképpen, milyen módon lenne célszerű korszerűsíteni a sportlétesítményeket, az óvodai sportpályáktól egészen az olimpiai központokig, vagy a Puskás Ferenc Stadionig."
Tompa Andor hozzátette, az Országgyűlés sport és turizmus bizottsága, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság, valamint a sportért felelős államtitkárság is támogatja az elképzelést, és további egyeztetésekre, tárgyalásokra kerül majd sor.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 28)

*Elhunyt az öttusasport egyik nagy alakja*
2010. 11. 27. 19.39 

<RIGHT> 






*Hatvanhét éves korában elhunyt Pavel Lednyev, akit Balczó András mellett a legeredményesebb öttusázóként tartanak számon.*

Az orosz sportember e héten bekövetkezett halálának hírét a nemzetközi sportági szövetség, a UIPM közölte.
Lednyev négy olimpián indult, ezeken két arany-, két ezüst- és három bronzérmet szerzett. Világbajnokságokon hatszor volt aranyérmes úgy, hogy négyszer egyéniben állt a dobogó legmagasabb fokán. Emellett egyszer a második, kétszer pedig a harmadik helyen végzett.

Sikereinek többségét - szovjet válogatottként - a 70-es években aratta.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*A kormány támogatja a csepeli sportélet helyreállítását*
2010. 11. 30. 13.56

<RIGHT> 






*Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök és a kormány támogatja a csepeli sportélet helyreállítását, ha a XXI. kerületi klub ingatlanvagyonának helyzetét sikerül rendezni.*

Németh Szilárd, Csepel fideszes polgármestere kedden sajtótájékoztatón számolt be a megállapodásról, s hozzátette: a jelenleg egy alapítvány által irányított egyesületnek állami vagy önkormányzati kézbe kell kerülnie ahhoz, hogy a kormány támogatását igénybe tudja venni.
Németh azt is elmondta, az önkormányzat döntött arról, hogy három évig változtatási tilalmat rendel el a Csepel SC ingatlanjaira, továbbá csak sportcélú fejlesztésekhez járul hozzá ezeken a területeken.
"Az előző testület regnálása alatt a Csepel SC Alapítvány 42 millió forintos önkormányzati támogatásban részesült évente, holott korábban 62 milliárdos befektetésről beszéltek, miközben engem, mint sporttanácsnokot vádoltak az utóbbi akadályozásával - fogalmazott a polgármester. - Kérdem én, miért kell a több tízmillió forintos, közpénzből adott segítség, ha több tízmilliárdos beruházást terveznek?"
Németh bejelentette, hogy a kerület vezetése megvonta a támogatást az alapítványtól, mert ahogy fogalmazott, amíg ő a polgármester, "addig az alapítvány nem fog közpénzeket zsebre tenni."
"2004-ben Podolák György, Csepel országgyűlési képviselője felajánlotta az akkorra már jelentős, közel 1,5 milliárd forintos adósságot felhalmozott csepeli klub ingatlanjait az önkormányzatnak - emlékeztetett Németh. - A kerületi vezetés ezeket nem vette át, de átadta egy offshore hátterű cégnek, a Cs-Sziget Investment Kft.-nek. A cég vezetői létrehoztak egy alapítványt, amelynek elnöke Podolák úr lett, de érdekesnek tartom, hogy az alapítói jogokat első és másodfokon sem jegyezték be, aztán valahogy mégis sikerült megoldaniuk ezt a problémát."
A polgármester elmondta, az alapítvány a Csepel SC utódegyesületeinek bérleti díját duplájára emelte, de számára egyértelmű, hogy a megmaradt ingatlanokon - Béke téri sportpálya, kajak-kenu és evezős telep - nem sportcélú beruházásokat akartak végrehajtani. Az egyik területre ráadásul Németh elmondása szerint nyolcmillió eurós jelzálogjog van bejegyezve az egyik kereskedelmi bank javára.
"Ezzel a jelzálog-bejegyzéssel kapcsolatban az ügyészséghez fogok fordulni, számomra ugyanis teljességgel érthetetlen, hogy erre miért volt szükség" - fogalmazott a kerületi vezető.
Németh mindehhez hozzátette, tárgyalásokat kezdeményez a Csepel SC Alapítvánnyal, hogy az ingatlanok minél előbb önkormányzati vagy állami kézbe kerülhessenek, és megkaphassák a miniszterelnök és a kormány által ígért támogatást.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

*Elbúcsúztatták Polyák Imrét*
2010. 12. 02. 18.52

<RIGHT> 






*Csütörtökön a Szent István-bazilikában tartott gyászmisével búcsúztatták a november 15-én 78 éves korában elhunyt olimpiai bajnok birkózót, Polyák Imrét.*

Hegedüs Csaba, a Magyar Birkózó Szövetség (MBSZ) elnöke beszédében kitért arra, hogy a mai versenyrendszerben "12 Európa- és 9 világbajnokság jutott volna neki, és elképesztő éremgyűjteményt hagyott volna ránk", de a kevésbé sűrű versenynaptár ellenére is rendkívül eredményes volt.
"Összesen háromszor lett világbajnok, kétszer pedig ezüstérmes. A sikert nem kell magyarázni, de Imre győzelmeihez muszáj kommentárt fűzni. A válogatott pályafutásának tizenkét éve során összesen csak hat kötöttfogású világbajnokságot rendeztek - ő ötön vehetett részt -, az Európa-bajnokságok pedig szüneteltek."
Polyák Imre nyári játékokon is nagyon eredményesen szerepelt: az 1964-es, tokiói diadalát megelőzően három egymást követő olimpián, 1952-ben Helsinkiben, 1956-ban Melbourne-ben, majd 1960-ban Rómában ezüstérmes volt. Páratlan sikereinek köszönhetően Magyarországon ő lett a 20. század birkózója, a nemzetközi szövetség pedig első körben választotta be a Hírességek Csarnokába.
Felravatalozott urnája mellett - az MBSZ beszámolója szerint - a magyar sport jelesei álltak díszőrséget, köztük ott volt az egykori szovjet ellenfél, Roman Rurua is. Polyák Imre lelki üdvéért az engesztelő szentmise áldozatot Kiss-Rigó László, a Szeged-Csanádi Egyházmegye megyéspüspöke mutatta be. A Nemzet Sportolójának hamvait tartalmazó urnát - a legszűkebb családi körben - a bazilika altemplomában kialakított kolumbáriumban helyezték el.
A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság, a Magyar Birkózó Szövetség és a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium a halálhírt követően egyformán jelezte: Polyák Imrét saját halottjának tekinti.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Rogge szerint Dél-Afrikában olimpiai is lehetne *
2010. 12. 07. 07.53

<RIGHT> 






*Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) elnöke szerint a Dél-afrikai Köztársaság "nagyon jó" nyári játékokat tudna rendezni, s az ország esetleges pályázata jó eséllyel indulna, a kontinensen ugyanis eddig még nem volt ötkarikás esemény.*

A sportvezető úgy fogalmazott, Dél-Afrika már többször bizonyította, hogy remek házigazdája az ilyen rendezvényeknek, de hozzátette: "a NOB a benyújtott pályázat, és nem a térképen való elhelyezkedés alapján dönt a helyszínről."
Rogge ugyanakkor elmondta, ha két kandidáló ország közül nehezen tudnak dönteni, akkor azt a régiót támogatják szívesebben, amely még nem rendezett olimpiát.
A sikeresen zárult nyári labdarúgó-világbajnokság után Dél-Afrika bejelentette, hogy pályázni fog a 2020-as nyári játékokra.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

*Dollármilliókkal tartoznak a Nemzetközösségi Játékok szervezői*
2010. 12. 07. 16.08

<RIGHT> 
*Több millió dollárral tartoznak az október 14-én befejeződött Nemzetközösségi Játékok indiai szervezői.*

A nyitó- és záróünnepség felszerelése ráadásul még mindig Újdelhiben van, és a hatóságok nem járulnak hozzá az elszállításukhoz.
"A szervezők és a kormányképviselők olyan gyalázatosan viselkednek, hogy minden nemzetközi cég alaposan gondolja meg, mielőtt üzletet köt velük" - mondta Ric Birch. Az 1984 óta több olimpiai ceremónia kivitelezésében közreműködött ausztrál üzletember hozzátette: több helyen is panaszt emelt, de egyetlen hivatal sem méltatta válaszra.
A Nemzetközösségi Játékok hírnevét idén a számos doppingeset és a kevés néző mellett az is rontotta, hogy a résztvevők közül többen fertőzött vízre, rovarinvázióra, hibás berendezésekre és higiéniai hiányosságokra panaszkodtak.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*Sportkarácsony az iszapkárosult családok gyermekei részére*
2010. 12. 11. 03.37

<RIGHT> 






*2010. december 15-én, a Csabai Edvin és Kozmann György nevével fémjelzett Starline Tehetséggondozó és Sportrendezvény-szervező Iroda, a Nagy Sportágválasztó szervezőivel közösen, az Ajkai Sportcsarnokban rendezi meg az immár hagyományosnak mondható Sportkarácsonyt, idén a vörösiszap-katasztrófában károsult családok gyermekei részére.*
A világbajnokaink által életre hívott kezdeményezés, tavaly a budapesti Körcsarnokban került megrendezésre, ahol a szervezők nevelőotthonban élő gyermekeknek szereztek egy felejthetetlen élményt. Az idei helyszín-, és célközönség választást, a Bajnokok csapatának jótékonysági futása inspirálta, melyen olimpiai, és világbajnok sportolóink a vörösiszap-katasztrófa károsultak részére, több millió forint értékben gyűjtöttek össze pénz-, és termékadományt.
A váltó tagjai mellett további nagyszerű sportolók is jelen lesznek, hogy sportélményben gazdag programmal ajándékozzák meg a gyermekeket.
A Bajnokok csapatából jelen lesznek: Kozmann György (olimpiai bronzérmes, világbajnok kenus), Csabai Edvin (tizenhétszeres világbajnok maratoni kenus), Boronkay Péter (világ és Európa-bajnok paratriatlonista), Lindenmayer János (ironman), Ipacs Endre (vb bronzérmes kenus), Hüttner Csaba (világ- és Európa-bajnok kenus), Horváth Csaba (olimpiai és világbajnok kenus), Németh Szabolcs (ifi világbajnok kenus). 
További sportnagyságaink, akikkel a gyermekek együtt sportolhatnak: Mohamed Aida (Európa-bajnok, világbajnoki bronzérmes vívó, Devecser nagykövete), Wichmann Tamás (kilencszeres világbajnok kenus), Kiss Tamás (olimpiai bronzérmes kenus), Kiss Gergő (Európa-bajnok úszó) és Hadfi Dániel (Európa-bajnok judós).
A rendezvényen résztvevő 150 gyermek egy igazi mini sportágválasztó részese lehet, hiszen 11 sportág (asztalitenisz, gumiasztal, judo, kajak-kenu, karate, kézilabda, kosárlabda, labdarúgás, lövészet, röplabda, vívás) megismerésére és kipróbálására nyílik lehetőségük.

*Időpont: 2010. december 15. (szerda), 14:00-18:00
Helyszín: Városi Sportcsarnok, 8400 Ajka, Sport u. 23.*


*Rekordszámú szavazat a Sportcsillagok Gálaestjére*
2010. 12. 10. 10.14 

<RIGHT> 






*Több mint 300-an adták le szavazatukat az idei Év sportolója-választáson, ez csúcsot jelent a voksolás 1958 óta tartó történetében.*

A Magyar Sportújságírók Szövetsége (MSÚSZ) által szervezett szavazás eredményhirdetésére hagyományosan a Sportcsillagok Gálaestje keretében kerül sor. A december 21-i eseményen - amelyet a Duna Televízió élőben közvetít - fellép többek között a Presidance táncegyüttes, Tabáni István és Géczi Erika.
Az öt kategória - férfi, nő, csapat, edző, szövetségi kapitány - dobogósainak sorrendjére csak a színpadon derül fény. Tavaly Gyurta Dániel és Hosszú Katinka, Mocsai Lajos, illetve az U20-as labdarúgó-válogatott és Egervári Sándor győzött.
A Sportmax-Hegyvidék sportcsarnokban sorra kerülő gálaest díszvendégei között lesz Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, valamint Tarlós István, Budapest főpolgármestere, aki a főváros nevében különdíjat is átad.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*OGY. jövőre több pénz jutna az olimpiai felkészülésre*
2010. 12. 15. 16.35 

<RIGHT> 
*Átalakítaná a jövő évi sportfinanszírozást egy bizottsági módosító indítvány az olimpiai felkészülés javára, egyúttal megemelné a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) költségvetési forrásait is.*

A parlament sport- és turizmus bizottsága szerdán terjesztette az Országgyűlés elé a 2011. évi költségvetési törvényjavaslathoz benyújtott módosító indítványát.
A javaslat indoklása szerint az indítvány biztosítja, hogy a MOB, mint a londoni olimpián való felkészülést koordináló szervezet, az olimpiai félkészülésre szánt sportcélú állami támogatásokról való döntés mellett a sport egyes stratégiai fejlesztési területeinek támogatásáról is rendelkezhessen.
A módosító javaslat a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium fejezetén belül csoportosítja át az összegeket.
A bizottság azt indítványozza, hogy a tárca büdzséjén belül hozzák létre az "olimpiai mozgalommal összefüggő, valamint egyéb, a sport stratégiai fejlesztését szolgáló feladatok támogatása" címet, azon belül pedig a versenysport és olimpiai felkészülés szakmai támogatása sort. Utóbbira biztosítanának 2,74 milliárd forintot úgy, hogy ezt az összeget a jövőre betervezett versenysport támogatásából vonnák el, amelynek így önálló "sorként" 613 millió forintja maradna.
A fenti címhez csoportosítanák át a tárca költségvetési tervezetében szereplő, a sportteljesítmények elismerésére elkülönített 2,07 milliárd forintot is. E mellett ide kerülne többek között a doppingellenes tevékenységre szánt 183,5 millió forint, illetve a diák-, és hallgatói sport támogatására megjelölt 335,2 millió forint is.
A javaslat azt is szorgalmazza, hogy a büdzsé tervezetéhez képest emeljék meg a MOB jövő évi költségvetési támogatását 75 millió forinttal. A szervezet így 2011-ben 163,1 millió forinttal gazdálkodhatna.
Új tétel lenne az a plusz 161,7 millió forint, amelyet a felkészítést segítő sportszakemberek támogatására fordítanának.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Sportcsillagok Gálaestje: megkapták díjaikat a legjobbak*
2010. 12. 21. 20.55

* <RIGHT> *
*



*
*Berki Krisztián tornászt és Janics Natasa kajakost, a Kovács Katalin, Janics kajakpárost, Kiss László úszó szövetségi kapitányt, illetve Kovács Istvánt, Berki edzőjét választották az év legjobbjának a Magyar Sportújságírók Szövetségének (MSÚSZ) 53. alkalommal kiírt szavazásán.*

 A díjakat kedd este, a Sportmax-Hegyvidék sportcsarnokban adták át a kategóriák dobogósainak a gálaműsorral egybekötött ünnepségen, amelyen megjelent Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök, Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke és Tarlós István is. Budapest főpolgármestere különdíjat adott át Kapás Boglárka úszónak, aki két aranyérmet szerzett az ifjúsági olimpián.
 Hegyi László, a szervezőbizottság elnöke, a Sportcsillagok Gálaestjének főigazgatója különdíját a vörösiszap-katasztrófa által sújtott Devecseri Sport Egyesület kapta. A Veszprém megyei bajnokságban játszó labdarúgócsapat október 4. után a saját pálya használhatatlansága ellenére folytatta a bajnokságot, mégpedig az Ajka stadionjában, példát mutatva küzdőszellemből és a sport szeretetéből. A klub képviseletében Heizler Gábor szakosztály menedzser, Kocsy Miklós sportegyesületi elnök és Szőllősi Attila játékos-edző vette át a díjat. Ókovács Szilveszter, a Duna TV vezérigazgatója pedig az úszó Gyurta Dánielnek, 2009 legjobb férfi sportolójának nyújtott át különdíjat.
 Az nb1.hu internetes portál által kiírt magyar Aranylabdát, az esztendő legjobb labdarúgójának járó díjat idén Dzsudzsák Balázs érdemelte ki. A PSV Eindhoven játékosa nem volt jelen a gálán, mivel még bajnoki mérkőzés vár rá Hollandiára.

* Az 53. Év sportolója szavazás dobogósai:
*​*
**Férfiak:
1. Berki Krisztián (torna, lólengés) 1723 pont 
2. Sidi Péter (sportlövészet) 1046
3. Cseh László (úszás) 881*

* Nők:
1. Janics Natasa (kajak-kenu) 1367 p
2. Hosszú Katinka (úszás) 1251 
3. Mészáros Anett (cselgáncs) 538
*​*
**Csapat:
1. Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa kajakkettes 781 p
2. Férfi párbajtőr-válogatott 575
3. Női 4x200-as gyorsúszóváltó 544
Szövetségi kapitány:
1. Kiss László (úszás) 1533 p
2. Storcz Botond (kajak-kenu) 1207
3. Kulcsár Győző (vívás, párbajtőr) 495*

*Edző:
1. Kovács István (torna) 1020 p
2. Csipes Ferenc (kajak-kenu) 852
3. Fehérvári Balázs (úszás) 719*​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​
*Tizenhat éves kínai lány a legfiatalabb sakkvilágbajnok*
2010. 12. 25. 13.31 

<RIGHT> 



*


A 16 éves kínai Hou Ji-fan (Hou Yifan) nyerte a női sakk-világbajnokságot, ezzel a sakktörténelem legfiatalabb világelsője lett.
*​*
*
A kínai lány a törökországi Antalyában rendezett vb döntőjében honfitársát, Ruan Lu-fejt (Ruan Lufei) győzte le rájátszásban. Négy mérkőzés után 2-2 volt az állás, a rövidített gondolkodási idejű partikban Ji-fan 3-1-re bizonyult jobbnak.
Hou Ji-fan 1994. február 27-én született. A 2006-os torinói sakkolimpián debütált, a bronzérmes válogatott tagja volt. A 2008-as nalcsiki vb-n döntőt játszott az orosz Alekszandra Kosztenjukkal, de veszített. A 2008-as drezdai FIDE kongresszuson kapta meg a férfi nagymesteri címet, ezzel megdöntötte az indiai Humpay Koneru és Polgár Judit korábbi világcsúcsát. 
A címvédő orosz Alekszandra Kosztenjuk a kieséses rendszerű vb harmadik fordulójában búcsúzott.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 27)

*Az év legfontosabb sporteseményei*
2010. 12. 27. 10.15 








*Az MTI Sportszerkesztősége összegyűjtötte - a teljesség igénye nélkül - az idei esztendő fontos, érdekes sporttörténéseit.*

* Január:
*- csoportmásodikként jut a középdöntőbe, azaz a legjobb nyolc közé a Győr a női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájában
- bejelentik, hogy a tervek szerint 2012-re készül el a Ferencváros labdarúgóklub új stadionja
- csalódást keltve nem jut be az ausztriai Európa-bajnokság középdöntőjébe, azaz a legjobb 12 közé a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott
- Heidum Bernadett 1000 méteren ezüst-, Huszár Erika 500-on bronzérmet szerez Drezdában, a rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya Európa-bajnokságon
- a magyar futsal-válogatott pont nélkül zár a hazai rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon, a tornán a címvédő spanyolok diadalmaskodnak
- egy francia bíróság eltörli Flavio Briatorénak, a Forma-1-es Renault istálló korábbi csapatfőnökének örökös eltiltását, amelyet a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) rótt ki rá 2009 szeptemberében
- érvényben maradnak azok az úszóvilágcsúcsok, amelyeket az elmúlt két évben az úgynevezett szuperdresszekben értek el a versenyzők
- a férfiaknál Roger Federer, a nőknél Serena Williams nyeri az Australian Opent
* Február:
* - a Pécs a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzik a női kosárlabda Euroligától
- eldől, hogy a Magyar Televízió közvetíti a dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságot
- Vancouverben megkezdődik a XXI. téli olimpia, a megnyitó előtt nem sokkal egy grúz szánkós, Nodar Kumaritasvili edzésen súlyos balesetet szenved, és a kórházba szállítás után életét veszti. Az ötkarikás játékok legjobb magyar eredményét a Huszár Erika, Heidum Bernadett, Darázs Rózsa, Keszler Andrea összetételű csapat éri el rövidpályás gyorskorcsolyában azzal, hogy az ötödik helyen végez váltóban. Huszár 1500 méteren hatodikként zár
- hetvenöt éves korában meghal Frenkl Róbert professzor
- a magyar válogatott San Marino, Moldova, Finnország, Svédország és Hollandia nemzeti együttesével kerül egy csoportba a 2012-es, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság selejtezőjének varsói sorsolásán
- azonnali hatállyal lemond Kisteleki István, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke
- a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) illetékes testülete bejelenti, hogy Kassai Viktor játékvezető is ott lehet a nyári dél-afrikai világbajnokságon
*Március:
*- Sidi Péter a férfi puskások, Csonka Zsófia a női pisztolyosok között ezüstérmet szerez a norvégiai Európa-bajnokságon
- a Győr női kézilabdacsapata bejut a legjobb négy közé a Bajnokok Ligájában
- Puskás Ferenc kerül az élre a világ legolvasottabb futballmagazinja, a Magyarországon először megjelenő FourFourTwo minden idők 50 legjobb magyar játékosát felvonultató listáján
- a Nemzetközi Motorkerékpáros Szövetség (FIM) törli a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság idei versenynaptárából a szeptember 19-re kiírt sávolyi Magyar Nagydíjat
- a Fulham kiejti az Európa Ligában az olasz Juventust, Gera Zoltán a visszavágón, Londonban két gólt lő
- Kásás Tamást választja meg az elmúlt évtized legjobb vízilabdázójának a Nemzetközi Úszó Szövetség (FINA) lapja, a FINA Aquatics World Magazine
- a Fehérvár jégkorongcsapata nyeri a magyar bajnokságot
- a Pécs nyeri a női kosárlabda Magyar Kupát
- a Huszár Erika, Heidum Bernadett, Darázs Rózsa, Keszler Andrea, Lajtos Szandra összetételű női rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya váltó az ötödik helyen végez a csapat-világbajnokságon, az olaszországi Bormióban.
- Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája győz a Forma-1-es világbajnokság első futamán, a Bahreini Nagydíjon, két héttel később a brit Jenson Button diadalmaskodik Ausztráliában
* Április:
* - az MKB Veszprém férfi kézilabdacsapata bejut a legjobb nyolc közé a Bajnokok Ligájában, ott a Nagy Lászlóval felálló FC Barcelonával találkozik és búcsúzik a sorozattól. A nőknél a Győr az elődöntőben alulmarad a román Valceával szemben.
- a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott kijut az év végi Európa-bajnokságra
- meghal Varga Zoltán, a Ferencváros egykori válogatott labdarúgója és edzője
- bejelentik, hogy Szeged rendezheti 2013-ban a síkvízi kajak-kenu világbajnokságot
- Sastin Marianna, Bácsi Péter, Lőrincz Tamás és Módos Péter bronzérmet szerez a bakui birkózó Európa-bajnokságon
- a magyar férfi jégkorong-válogatott a második helyen végez a ljubljanai divízió I-es világbajnokságon, a mindent eldöntő utolsó mérkőzésen 4-1-re kikap a házigazda szlovén csapattól
- Mészáros Anett és Joó Abigél arany-, Ungvári Miklós és Bor Barna ezüst-, Karakas Hedvig pedig bronzérmet nyer a bécsi cselgáncs Európa-bajnokságon
- a Pécs végez az élen a női kosárlabda-bajnokságban
- Gera Zoltán győztes gólt szerez a Hamburg ellen, ezzel csapata, a Fulham bejut a döntőbe a labdarúgó Európa Ligában
- Sebastian Vettel nyeri a Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíjat, a következő futamon, Kínában, Jenson Button diadalmaskodik
- meghal Juan Antonio Samaranch, Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) korábbi elnöke
*Május:
*- a Debrecen nyeri a magyar labdarúgó-bajnokságot, Herczeg András csapata tripláz, ugyanis a kupában és a Ligakupában is az élen végez
- a nőknél a Győr, a férfiaknál pedig a Veszprém megvédi címét a kézilabda NB I-ben
- bejelentik, hogy Magyarország rendezi a 2011-es divízió I-es jégkorong-világbajnokságot
- Kővágó Zoltán nyeri a férfi diszkoszvetést az atlétikai Gyémánt Liga második állomásán, Sanghajban
- Czink Melinda az első, Szávay Ágnes pedig a második fordulóban búcsúzik a Roland Garroson
- a Vasas férfi vízilabdacsapata sorozatban negyedszer nyeri meg a magyar bajnokságot
- a Zalaegerszeg végez az élen a férfi kosárlabda-bajnokságban
- a nők a hetedik, a férfiak a nyolcadik helyen zárnak a moszkvai asztalitenisz csapat-világbajnokságon
- a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 3-0-s vereséget szenved a világbajnokságra készülő, a tornán később bronzérmes német csapattól felkészülési mérkőzésen a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban
- az Internazionale nyeri az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságot, a kupát, valamint a Bajnokok Ligája-döntőjében is diadalmaskodik. Spanyolországban az FC Barcelona pontrekorddal végez az élen.
- Az Atlético Madrid nyeri a labdarúgó Európa Liga döntőjét a Gera Zoltánnal felálló Fulham ellen
- bejelentik, hogy Franciaország rendezi a 2016-os labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot
- Viswanathan Anand megvédi sakkvilágbajnoki címét
* Június:
*- a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság helyt ad a fehéroroszok fellebbezésének a 2008-as pekingi olimpia férfi kalapácsvető döntőjével kapcsolatban, így Pars Krisztián mégsem lép elő ezüstérmessé.
- a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott megalázó, 6-1-es vereséget szenved a világbajnokságra készülő hollandoktól Amszterdamban
- Bacskai Balázs arany-, Káté Gyula ezüst-, Darmos József bronzérmet szerez a moszkvai ökölvívó Eb-n
- Nagy László sérülés miatt lemondja szereplését a kézilabda-válogatott szlovénok elleni, júniusi két világbajnoki selejtezőjén, a párharcot végül drámai csatában 53-52-es összesítéssel nyeri a magyar gárda, és kijut a tornára
- befejezi pályafutását Vörös Zsuzsanna olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok öttusázó
- Prukner László a Ferencváros új vezetőedzője
- Szávay Ágnes és Czink Melinda az első, Arn Gréta pedig a harmadik fordulóban búcsúzik a wimbledoni tenisztornán
- Mészáros Norbertet 2011 végéig, Vukasin Poleksicet 2012. június 30-ig eltiltja az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága, mivel a testület szerint a Debrecen két játékosa nem tett eleget a jelentési kötelezettségének, amikor megpróbálták őket megvesztegetni
- a nőknél az olasz Francesca Schiavone, a férfiaknál a spanyol Rafael Nadal nyeri a párizsi Roland Garrost
- megkezdődik a XIX. labdarúgó-világbajnokság, legnagyobb meglepetésként a címvédő olaszok a legkönnyebbnek tűnő (Szlovénia, Új-Zéland, Paraguay) csoportból sem tudnak továbbjutni

* Július:
*- a spanyol válogatott nyeri a labdarúgó-világbajnokságot, a döntőben a hosszabbítás utolsó pillanataiban Andrés Iniesta lövi a találkozó egyetlen gólját. A harmadik helyen a német csapat végez. Kassai Viktor játékvezető a német-spanyol elődöntőig "menetel"
- a férfiaknál Rafael Nadal, a nőknél Serena Williams nyeri a wimbledoni tenisztornát. A juniorok között Fucsovics Márton egyesben, Babos Tímea pedig - az amerikai Sloane Stephensszel - párosban diadalmaskodik
- a magyar versenyzők túlszárnyalva a szakvezetés várakozásait hat arany-, öt ezüst- és két bronzéremmel zárnak a kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokságon, a spanyolországi Trasonában.
- Csányi Sándort választják meg a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnökévé
- Szávay Ágnes nyeri a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású budapesti salakpályás női tenisztornát, egy héttel később Prágában is diadalmaskodik
- a magyar férfi és női váltó aranyérmet szerez a debreceni öttusa Európa-bajnokságon, a női csapat ezüstéremmel zár a hagyományos versenyben
- a férfi párbajtőr-válogatott győz a lipcsei vívó Európa-bajnokságon, egyéniben Boczkó Gábor ezüstérmes
- három bronzérmet szereznek a magyarok a 20. atlétikai Eb-n, Barcelonában: Pars Krisztián kalapácsvetésben, Kiss Dániel 110 m gáton, Fazekas Róbert diszkoszvetésben harmadik
- több mint egyéves kihagyás után győzelemmel tér vissza Overdose, a magyar csodaló
- a spanyol Alberto Contador harmadszor nyeri meg a Tour de France kerékpáros viadalt 

*Augusztus:
* - a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 2-1-re kikap a Wembley Stadionban az angol együttestől
- a magyar csapat 12 dobogós helyezést, hat elsőt, öt másodikat és egy harmadikat lapátolnak össze a poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon
- a magyarok 13 érmet, hat aranyat, négy ezüstöt és három bronzot szereznek a budapesti úszó Európa-bajnokságon. Ugyancsak bronzérmes a műugrók között, 3 méteren Barta Nóra
- Sidi Péter aranyérmes a férfi kisöbű sportpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számában, s második a légpuskások között a müncheni sportlövő-világbajnokságon
- Mark Webber nyeri a XXV. Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjat
- kétgólos vereséget szenved a svájci FC Basel vendégeként a Debreceni VSC a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája harmadik selejtezőkörében, s kiesik a sorozatból. Az Európa Ligában a Győr búcsúztatja a francia élvonalban szereplő francia Montpellier együttesét. A folytatásban a Győr búcsúzik, a Debrecen viszont túljut a bolgár Liteksz Lovecsen, ezzel bekerül a sorozat csoportkörébe
- hetedik világbajnoki címét szerezi a Majthényi Szabolcs, Domokos András Repülőhollandi-páros a romániai Constantában
- Mocsai Lajos, az MKB Veszprém vezetőedzője a férfi kézilabda-válogatott kapitánya
- tizenötödik versenyén elveszíti veretlenségét Overdose, a magyar csodaló

*Szeptember:
*- bronzérmet szerez a csengtui öttusa-világbajnokságon a Marosi Ádám, Kasza Róbert, Németh Róbert összeállítású csapat
- a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 2-0-s vereséget szenved Svédországban, a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság selejtezőjének első fordulójában, négy nappal később 2-1-re legyőzi Budapesten Moldova legjobbjait
- a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság San Marinó-i Nagydíján balesetben életét veszti a Moto2-es kategóriában versenyző 19 éves japán Tomizava Soja
- negyedikként zárja a Zágrábban rendezett vízilabda Európa-bajnokságot a magyar férfi válogatott, ugyanitt a nők ötödikként végeznek
- a 70 kg-os Mészáros Anett ezüstérmet szerez Tokióban, az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs-világbajnokságon
- a férfiaknál a spanyol Javier Gomez, a nőknél a címvédő ausztrál Emma Moffatt nyeri Budapesten, a triatlon-világbajnokságot
- a házigazda Újpest 6-0-ra legyőzi a Ferencváros együttesét a labdarúgó NB I-ben
- Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája nyeri az Olasz Nagydíjat Monzában, két héttel később, Szingapúrban szintén ő győz
- Hatos Gábor bronzérmet szerez a szabadfogásúak 74 kg-os súlycsoportjában a moszkvai, birkózó-világbajnokságon
- a Debrecen labdarúgócsapata kiütéses, 5-0-s vereséget szenved Budapesten az ukrán Metaliszt Harkivtól az Európa Liga csoportkörének első fordulójában, a második körben, a hónap utolsó napján 1-0-ra kap ki Genovában az olasz Sampdoriától
- a Tóth Krisztina, Póta Georgina duó bronzérmet szerez az asztalitenisz Európa-bajnokságon, a csehországi Ostravában
- menesztik Petrovics Mátyást, a női vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitányát
*Október:
*- a játékostársak Juhász Rolandot, a belga RSC Anderlecht válogatott védőjét választják az elmúlt évtized legjobb magyar labdarúgójának, az NB I legjobb mezőnyjátékosa Czvitkovics Péter, a Debrecen középpályása, a legjobb külföldön játszó futballista Gera Zoltán, az angol Fulham légiósa
- a német hírügynökség a 2009 tavaszi Újpest-Budapest Honvéd (3-0) mérkőzést nevezi meg, mint a tavaly novemberben kitört nemzetközi futball bundabotrányban érintett egyik találkozót, egy nappal később megkezdődik a gyanúsítottak pere a bochumi ügyészségen
- a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 8-0-ra legyőzi San Marinót a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn, négy nappal később Finnországban diadalmaskodik 2-1-re
- Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német versenyzője nyeri a Japán Nagydíjat, két héttel később, a dél-koreai futamon Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája győz
- a Debrecen labdarúgócsapata 2-1-es vereséget szenved a Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló holland PSV Eindhoventől Budapesten, az Európa Liga csoportkörének harmadik fordulójában
- Berki Krisztián aranyérmet nyer lólengésben a rotterdami tornász-világbajnokságon
*November:
* - Merész András a női vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya
- a Debrecen 3-0-s vereséget szenved Eindhovenben a PSV-től a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének negyedik fordulójában, így két körrel a zárás előtt már biztos, hogy búcsúzik a sorozattól
- beválasztják a nemzetközi Hírességek Csarnokába Kemény Dénest, a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitányát
- Galambos Péter bronzérmet szerez a könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősök között az új-zélandi világbajnokságon
- Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyeri a Forma-1-es Brazil Nagydíjat, egy héttel később pedig ismét ő győz Abu-Dzabiban, így az F1 legfiatalabb világbajnoka lesz
- a párbajtőröző Száz Emese ezüst-, Boczkó Gábor bronz-, a Boczkó, Imre Géza, Somfai Péter, Rédli András összetételű férfi párbajtőrcsapat pedig szintén bronzérmet szerez a párizsi vívó-világbajnokságon
- életének 78. évében, súlyos betegségben meghal Polyák Imre, olimpiai bajnok birkózó, a Nemzet Sportolója
- az egyedüli induló Borkai Zsoltot választják a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnökének, Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök a MOB tiszteletbeli elnöke lesz
- Verrasztó Evelyn 100 és 200 m vegyesen, Jakabos Zsuzsanna 200 m pillangón és 400 m vegyesen, Mutina Ágnes 400 m gyorson, Verrasztó Dávid pedig 400 m vegyesen nyer aranyérmet az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokságon. Ugyanitt Kapás Boglárka ezüstérmet szerez 800 m gyorson, Biczó Bence bronzérmes 200 m pillangón, Verrasztó Evelyn pedig szintén harmadik 200 m gyorson
- az FC Barcelona 5-0-ra győzi le a Real Madridot a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 209. örökrangadóján, az El Clásicón
* December:
*- visszalép a jövő évi Moto2-es világbajnoki sorozattól a Talmácsi Gábort novemberben szerződtető Jack and Jones istálló
- a Debrecen 2-1-es vereséget szenved Harkivban, az ukrán Metaliszttól az Európa Liga csoportkörének ötödik fordulójában, két héttel később a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban 2-0-ra legyőzi az olasz Sampdoria együttesét, így megszerzi első pontjait a kontinentális kupasorozatok csoportköreiben
- a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) végrehajtó bizottsága úgy dönt, hogy a 2018-as világbajnokságot Oroszország, a 2022-est Katar rendezheti. Előzőleg, októberben és novemberben a Sunday Times és a BBC lebuktató akciókat szervez, illetve dokumentumfilmet mutat be a FIFA vezető testületét érintő korrupciós ügyekkel összefüggésben
- a magyar női kézilabda-válogatott tizedikként zár a dániai Európa-bajnokságon
- Gyurta Dániel 200 m mellen ezüstérmet nyer a dubaji rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokságon, ahol Cseh László 200 m pillangón bronzérmet szerez, Gyurta Gergely pedig 1500 m gyorson végez harmadikként
- nem vállalja tovább a Debrecen labdarúgócsapatának irányítását Herczeg András, a klub legsikeresebb vezetőedzője, aki a későbbiekben szakmai igazgató lesz a hajdúsági egyesületnél​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 31)

*Minden Kedves Sportolónak...és Szurkolónak,*
*Sport Forumozónak!*

*Egy pillanatra megpihen az órarugó, míg a himnusz szól, vigyázban áll a két mutató. Majd a nagyobbik egy picit előredőlve, átlép az Új Esztendőbe. Onnan visszaszól a kicsinek: *
*Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 1)

*Mindenkinek ki a sportot űzi és szereti...*
*kivánok sok sikert a 2011 évre!*



*"Mögötted lesznek sokan, fogják a kezed gondolatban. Ha mégsem neked ragyog a nap, belül úgy is tudod. Aki igaz szívvel küzdött, nem kell fejet hajtania. Mert Övé a múlt, jelen és jövő. S minden igaz diadal!" *








<EMBED height=175 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/CtTERLBNkiE?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Egy kis segitség Kedves Sport forumozók!*

*Mi lesz januárban? - Nézze meg a versenynaptárban*
2011. 01. 02. 02.38

<RIGHT>​*A hazai és a jelentősebb, illetve magyar vonatkozású nemzetközi sportesemények januárban:​*
* január:
* -------
1-8. Tenisz Hopman Kupa, Perth
2-9. Tenisztornák - WTA: Brisbane, ATP: Brisbane
3-9. Tenisztornák - WTA: Auckland, ATP: Doha, Chennai
1-16. Dakar-rali, Argentína, Chile
4. Asztalitenisz Európai Nemzetek Ligája, 5. forduló: nők: Románia-Magyarország, férfiak: Magyarország-Szerbia
7-9. Gyorskorcsolya Európa-bajnokság, Collalbo (Olaszország)
8-9. Műkorcsolya és jégtánc országos bajnokság, Gyakorló Jégcsarnok (Budapest)
9. A Borsodi Teremlabdarúgó Bajnokság 1. selejtezője, Nyíregyháza
9-16. Tenisztornák - WTA: Hobart, ATP: Auckland
10. A FIFA-Aranylabda szavazás győztesének kihirdetése, Zürich
11. Síugró országos bajnokság, nagysánc, Kőszeg
12. Női kosárlabda Euroliga, 9. forduló, B csoport: MKB-Euroleasing Sopron - Jekatyerinburg (orosz) 18 ó
13. Női kosárlabda Euroliga, 9. forduló, A csoport: Pécs 2010-Kosice (szlovák) 18 ó
13. Női kosárlabda Európa Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés: Seat Lami-Véd Győr - Nantes (francia) 18 ó
*13-30. Férfi kézilabda-vb, Svédország
*14-16. Rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya Európa-bajnokság, Heerenveen (Hollandia)
14-25. Hódeszka világbajnokság, La Molina (Spanyolország)
15. A Borsodi Teremlabdarúgó Bajnokság 2. selejtezője, Szeged
17-30. Tenisz Australian Open, Melbourne
18-23. Asztalitenisz Pro Tour-verseny, Velenje (Szlovénia)
19. Női kosárlabda Euroliga, 10. (utolsó) forduló, A csoport: Pécs 2010-Taranto (olasz) 18 ó, B csoport: Gospic (horvát) - MKB-Euroleasing Sopron 18 ó
20. Női kosárlabda Európa Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó: Nantes (francia) - Seat Lami-Véd Győr 20:30 ó 
21-23. Hungarian Open nemzetközi légfegyveres verseny, Győr
22-23. Gyorskorcsolya sprint-világbajnokság, Heerenveen (Hollandia)
22-23. Rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya országos bajnokság, *Budapest
*23. Hosszútávúszók uszodai országos bajnoksága, *Székesfehérvár
*23. Sífutó országos bajnokság
23. A Borsodi Teremlabdarúgó Bajnokság 3. selejtezője, *Szombathely
*24-29. Műkorcsolya és jégtánc Európa-bajnokság, Bern (Svájc)
26-30. Asztalitenisz Pro Tour-verseny, Sheffield (Anglia)
27-II.06. 25. Téli Universiade, Erzurum (Törökország)
29. Szlovákia-Magyarország női vízilabda Európa-bajnoki selejtező
30. A Borsodi Teremlabdarúgó Bajnokság döntője, Debrecen
31-II. 6. Tenisz, Fed Kupa Euro-afrikai zóna, I. csoport, Izrael
31-II. 6: Tenisztornák - ATP: Johannesburg, Santiago
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Az európai újságíróknál Vlasic és Vettel 2010 legjobbjai*
2011. 01. 06. 12.44

<RIGHT> 



*


A Forma-1 német világbajnokát, a német Sebastian Vettelt és a jelenlegi legjobb női magasugrót, az Európa- és világbajnok horvát Blanka Vlasicot választotta 2010 legjobb sportolójának a Nemzetközi Újságíró Szövetség (AIPS) európai szekciója, az UEPS.
*​*
*
A szavazáson Vettel mindössze egy vokssal kapott többet, mint a franciák háromszoros Eb-győztes sprintere, Christophe Lemaitre és héttel a férfi tenisz-világranglista éllovasánál, a spanyol Rafael Nadalnál.

A többek között a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetségnél (IAAF) és az AIPS-nél is 2010 legjobbjának választott Vlasic simán nyert, 121 szavazatot kapott, míg a második helyen végzett belga teniszcsillag, Kim Clijsters 56-ot.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

A Manchester United drukkerek figyelmébe ajánlom : www.manutdfanatics.hu


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Versenyautóból szórják ki a pécsi ralis hamvait*





*


Rendhagyó módon vesznek végső búcsút a napokban elhunyt Szuhanyik László pécsi autóversenyzőtől: hamvait pénteken a Mecsekben, egy versenyautóból szórják ki.

*​*
*"Az eseményre a január 4-én, 53. életévében váratlanul elhunyt Szuhanyik László végakaratának megfelelően kerül sor" - közölte Pánics György, a Pécsi Volán autósport szakosztályának volt tagja az MTI-vel csütörtökön.
A néhai autóversenyző családtagjai és tisztelői pénteken 11 órakor találkoznak a Pécs Plázánál, majd a Mecsek ralikról ismert árpádtetői gyorsasági szakasz lapisi kanyarjához utaznak. Itt délben a család, a versenyzők, valamint a szakosztály képviselője búcsúzik az elhunyttól.

* "A beszédeket követően Szuhanyik László fia, Balázs és egykori navigátora, Hóman Tibor versenyautóba ül, majd a gyorsasági szakaszon haladva, menet közben kiszórják a járműből az egykori kiválóság hamvait"* - mondta Pánics György.

Szuhanyik László 1978-ban Ranga Lászlóval, minden idők egyik legsikeresebb magyar raliversenyzőjével az oldalán egy Ladával megnyerte a rali túra abszolút és kategóriabajnokságát. Egy évvel később a második, 1980-ban pedig újra az első helyen végzett kategóriájában. Szuhanyik később Hóman Tibor pilótája lett, pályafutását 1984-ben fejezte be.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Sidi megnyerte a müncheni légfegyveres versenyt*

<RIGHT> 



*


Sidi Péter megnyerte a férfi puskások számát csütörtökön a világ legnagyobb nemzetközi légfegyveres versenyén, Münchenben.

*​*
*A 2009-ben a világ legjobb férfi lövőjének, tavaly pedig a harmadik legjobbnak választott Sidi a 10 méteres viadalon a 60 lövéses alapversenyt 598 körrel zárta, a fináléban pedig 103,7 kört ért el, így 701,7 körös produkcióval szerzett aranyérmet.
A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a csütörtöki első napon a felnőtteknél még a női pisztolyosok állnak lőállásba, majd pénteken a női puskások és a férfi pisztolyosok következnek. A szombati zárónapon aztán a felnőttek minden számban újra megméretik magukat.
Sidi a tavaly nyári világbajnokságon éppen Münchenben remekelt. Akkor megnyerte a kisöbű sportpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számát, ezüstérmes lett légpuskában, s negyedik a kisöbű sportpuska fekvő számban.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Fair play gála - Tizenöt plusz három díjazott*
2011. 01. 28. 07.45

<RIGHT> 




*


A hagyományos fair play-elismerések mellett a sport hatalma elnevezésű díjat is kiosztották a Nemzetközi Fair Play Bizottság (NFPB) és a Nemzetközi Sportújságíró Szövetség (AIPS) csütörtöki, lausanne-i gáláján.
*​*
*
Utóbbit - melyet először ítéltek oda - Maj el-Halil libanoni sportszervező, Naval el-Mutavakel marokkói olimpiai bajnok atléta, valamint posztumusz Erlingur Johannsson izlandi sportszakember érdemelte ki. Kamuti Jenő, az NFPB elnöke az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta: El-Halil "találta ki" a Bejrút Maratont, s sokat tett a nők sportjának fejlesztéséért, elismertetéséért, miként el-Mutavakel is, az első nő, aki egy túlnyomóan muszlim vallású ország képviselőjeként győzött olimpián, nevezetesen az 1984-es Los Angeles-i játékokon, 400 méter gáton. Johannsson rákos betegként is, 28 hónapon keresztül, gyakorlatilag a haláláig tartott úszóedzéseket a hozzá járó gyerekeknek.
A hagyományos fair play díjakra csaknem hetven - rekordszámú - jelölés érkezett, s végül tizenöten kaptak trófeát vagy diplomát. Ezúttal is három kategóriában hirdettek "győzteseket", a cselekedet (Pierre de Coubertin-díj) mellett a fair play szellemiségének népszerűsítéséért (Willi Daume-díj), valamint sportszerű életútért (Jean Borotra-díj) járt elismerés. 
A csütörtöki gálára - melyen Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke is részt vett - a Beau Rivage Hotel báltermében került sor. 
A gála délelőttjén az NFPB és az AIPS közös, nemzetközi fórumot rendezett, melyen a sportot beárnyékoló illegális fogadásokról, illetve az azok elleni küzdelem lehetőségeiről volt szó. 
Az AIPS tájékoztatása szerint jelentős volt a nemzetközi média érdeklődése a csütörtöki események iránt, amit jelez, hogy 83 országból 160 zsurnaliszta regisztrálta magát előzetesen.

*A Nemzetközi Fair Play-díjasok:
fair play cselekedet kategória:
-------------------------------
trófea: Darius Draudvila litván tízpróbázó, Feng Kao (Feng Gao) kínai birkózó, Amin Motavassel Zadeh iráni labdarúgó
*​*
** diploma: Joana Damjanova bolgár cselgáncsozó, Rodrigo Pessoa brazil lovas, Raquel Mafra Roda
* 
* fair play népszerűsítése kategória:
* -----------------------------------
* trófea: Walther Tröger, a NOB tiszteletbeli tagja, a Német Olimpiai Bizottság korábbi elnöke; Tegla Chepkite Laroupe kenyai atléta
*​*
** diploma:* *Claude-Louis Gallien, a Nemzetközi Egyetemi Sportszövetség francia alelnöke, Philippe Housiaux belga sportszervező, Cadiz-i Egyetem
* 
*életút kategória:
* -----------------
*trófea: Edwin Moses amerikai atléta*​​* diploma: **Christine Caron francia úszó, Jelena Gyementyjeva orosz teniszező, Richard Oribe Lumbreras spanyol paraúszó
*​*
*
Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 1)

*Hazai és nemzetközi versenynaptár*
2011. 02. 01. 00.42 

<RIGHT>​*A hazai és a jelentősebb, illetve magyar vonatkozású nemzetközi sportesemények februárban:​*
* február:
* --------
I.31.-II.6. Tenisztornák - ATP: Zágráb, Johannesburg, Santiago
1. női kosárlabda Euroliga-nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzések: Valencia (spanyol) - MKB-Euroleasing Sopron 20:30 ó, Salamanca (spanyol)-Pécs 2010 20:30 ó
1-6. divizíó III-as női jégkorong-vb, Newcastle (Ausztrália)
2. Férfi vízilabda Euroliga, főtábla, 6. csoportkör, A csoport: TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA - Szeged-Beton VE, D csoport: ZF-Eger - CNA Barceloneta (spanyol)
2. Férfi vízilabda LEN Kupa, negyeddöntő, visszavágó: Oradea (román)-Groupama Honvéd, FTC-Fisher Klíma - Savona (olasz) 
2-5. Tenisz Fed Kupa, Euro-afrikai zóna I. csoport, Eilat
4. női kosárlabda Euroliga-nyolcaddöntő, 2. mérkőzések: Pécs 2010-Salamanca (spanyol) 18 ó, MKB-Euroleasing Sopron -Valencia (spanyol) 19:30 ó
5-6. cselgáncs Grand Slam-verseny, Párizs
5-6. Nemzetközi fedettpályás öttusaverseny, Budapest
5-6. Atlétikai fedettpályás összetett országos bajnokság, Syma Csarnok
5-6. Asztalitenisz Európa Top 12-bajnokság, Liege 
5-6. Tenisz, Fed Kupa Világcsoport, negyeddöntő 
7-13. Tenisztornák - ATP: San Jose, Rotterdam, Costa do Sauipe, WTA: Párizs, Pattaya
8-20. Alpesi sí világbajnokság, Garmisch-Partenkirchen (Németország)
9. női kosárlabda Euroliga-nyolcaddöntő, 3. mérkőzések (ha szükségesek): Valencia (spanyol) - MKB-Euroleasing Sopron 20:30 ó, Salamanca (spanyol)-Pécs 2010 20:30 ó
9. Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán barátságos válogatott labdarúgó-mérkőzés, Dubaj
9-12. Bocskai István nemzetközi ökölvívó emlékverseny, Debrecen
9-13. Asztalitenisz Pro Tour-verseny, Doha (Katar)
11-13. Svéd-rali
12. MASZ nemzetközi verseny, Syma Csarnok
12. Labdarúgó Magyar Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, első mérkőzés
12-13. Férfi cselgáncs Hungária Kupa, Budapest, női Világkupa-verseny, Bécs
12-13. Gyorskorcsolya összetett-világbajnokság, Calgary (Kanada)
12/13. Szentes-Patrasz (görög) női vízilabda LEN Kupa, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés 
14-20. Tenisztornák - ATP: Marseille, Memphis, Buenos Aires, WTA: Memphis, Dubaj, Bogota
15-20. Asztalitenisz Pro Tour-verseny, Kuvaitváros
15-16. Labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája, nyolcaddöntő, első mérkőzések
16. Labdarúgó Magyar Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágók
17. Labdarúgó Európa Liga, a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, első mérkőzések
18-27. Sílövő Európa-bajnokság, Ridnaun-Val Ridanna (Olaszország)
19. kosárlabda All Star-gála, Sportmax-Hegyvidék
19-20. cselgáncs Grand Prix-verseny, Düsseldorf
19-20. Atlétikai fedettpályás országos bajnokság, Syma Csarnok
19-20. Héraklész Kupa, négyfegyvernemes junior vívó Világkupa-verseny
21-27. Tenisztornák - ATP: Dubaj, Delray Beach, Acapulco, WTA: Doha, Acapulco
22. Magyarország-Kanada barátságos férfi vízilabda-mérkőzés, Miskolc
22-III.06. Északi sí világbajnokság, Oslo (Norvégia)
22-23. Labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája, nyolcaddöntő, első mérkőzések
24. Labdarúgó Európa Liga, nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, visszavágók
23-27. Asztalitenisz Pro Tour-verseny, Dortmund
24-27. Öttusa Világkupa-verseny, Palm Springs
23-25. Volvo Kupa nemzetközi férfi vízilabdatorna, Miskolc 
26-27. cselgáncs Világkupa-verseny, férfiak: Varsó, nők: Prága
26-27. Westend Kupa női párbajtőr Grand Prix, Budapest
25-27. Labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 17. forduló
26/27. Patrasz (görög)-Szentes, női vízilabda LEN Kupa, negyeddöntő, visszavágó
28-III.6. Tenisztorna - WTA: Monterrey



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*Címvédések az országos táncbajnokságon*
2011. 02. 07. 14.35 

<RIGHT> 



*


Latin- és standardtáncokban is a címvédő győzött az országos bajnokságon.
*​*
*A Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálat hétfői tájékoztatása szerint az Andrea Silvestri, Váradi Martina páros a latintáncok kategóriájában sorozatban negyedszer diadalmaskodott. A Budapesten megrendezett versenyen egy új magyar duó, Stefano Vidoni és Tóth Orsolya lett az ezüstérmes, megelőzve a László Csaba, Mikes Anna kettőst. 
A standard magyar bajnokságban László Csaba és Mikes Anna megvédte címét. Ez volt Lászlóék ötödik bajnoki címe ebben a kategóriában.




*Magyar rekord hullámrepülésben*
2011. 02. 06. 22.10

<RIGHT>​*Hazai magassági rekord született a Magyar Repülő Szövetség és a Magyar Vitorlázórepülő Szövetség által közösen megrendezett hétvégi vitorlázórepülő hullámtáborban.​*
Jóri Tamás klubvezető tájékoztatása szerint Nagy Tibor, a Dunakeszi MALÉV Repülőklub pilótája 8750 méterre emelkedett oxigénmaszkkal és két órát töltött a hegyi hullámok hátán a magasban.
A hullámtábort két helyszínen, a Gyöngyös melletti Pipis-hegy környékén és a Dunakeszi repülőtéren bonyolították le.


*Sidi Péter sikere Svájcban*
2011. 02. 07. 03.10 

<RIGHT> 



*


Sidi Péter nyerte a Svájcban rendezett, Shooter Meisters elnevezésű sportlövő viadalt.
*​*
*
A világ- és Európa-bajnok magyar versenyző 15 másik európai lövővel együtt kapott meghívást a légpuskás viadalra, melynek egyik érdekessége volt, hogy férfiak és nők együtt küzdöttek a minél jobb helyezésért.

A verseny honlapja szerint a 16 között Sidi az osztrák Thomas Mathis ellen küzdött, s 397 körös eredménnyel jutott a nyolcas döntőbe (riválisa 394-gyel zárt). A fináléban aztán 103,7 kört ért el a klasszis magyar, aki így végül 500,7-es eredménnyel diadalmaskodott. A második és harmadik helyen két német, Tino Mohaupt (500,5), illetve Beate Gauss (499,3) végzett.



Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Igaly Diána visszatér*
2011. 02. 11. 00.35 

<RIGHT> 



*


Két év kihagyás után visszatér Igaly Diána, a 2004-es athéni olimpia skeetlövő bajnoka.

*​*
*A kétszeres világbajnok koronglövő a pekingi olimpia után különböző nehézségek miatt nem versenyzett, ezen a héten azonban személyesen vitte el a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottsághoz, s adta át Molnár Zoltán főtitkárnak a visszatérési szándékát tartalmazó levelet.
A MOB honlapja szerint jövő héten válik majd teljesen hivatalossá a hír, miután Igaly tárgyalt Krzyzewsky Miklóssal, a sportlövők elnökével.

_* "Két év hosszú idő. Mindenek előtt a versenyek légkörét, izgalmait kell újra megszoknom - olvasható Igaly nyilatkozata a mob.hu-n. - Az idény első két kvalifikációs versenyéről lemaradok ugyan, de azt követően májustól szeretnék minél több versenyen indulni, bízom abban, hogy sikerül biztosítanom londoni részvételemet, és ötödik alkalommal is részt vehetek olimpiai játékokon. Nagyon bízom abban, nem okozok csalódást."*_

Igaly 1998-ban és 2002 szerzett világbajnoki aranyérmet, 1994-ben vb-2., 2003-ban pedig vb-3. volt. Athéni sikere előtt négy évvel bronzéremmel tért haza a sydneyi játékokról, 2008-ban pedig 13. lett Pekingben.

Xlsport​


----------



## fuered (2011 Február 14)

TH6777 írta:


> *Igaly Diána visszatér*
> 
> 2011. 02. 11. 00.35 ​
> <RIGHT>
> ...


 
Szia,

elnézest, egy kérésem lenne:
ugy olvastam valahol, hogy Calgaryban egy magyar származásu atletikai edzö tevékenykedik. Hogy tüdnék erröl valamivel többet megtudni? Ugy hiszem, hogy ezzel az emberrel kb. 40 ével ezelött együtt sportoltam.
köszönöm!

fuered
[email protected]


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*A Magyar Sport Napján elkezdődhet az új sporttörvény vitája*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Sport Napján, vagyis május 6-án elkezdődhet az új, átfogóan átdolgozott sporttörvény társadalmi vitája, az Európai Unió illetékes bizottsága pedig csütörtökön mondhatja ki a végső szót a sportszervezeteknek nyújtott támogatás után igénybe vehető társaságiadó-kedvezmény ügyében.
*​*
*
Ezekről a témákról Bánki Erik, az Országgyűlés sport- és turizmus bizottságának elnöke beszélt a Digi Sport televíziós csatorna Reggeli Start című műsorában.
A kormánypárti politikus elmondta: általában az a gyakorlat, hogy egy-egy terület jogi szabályozását 8-10 évente kell átfogóan felülvizsgálni, mert ennyi idő alatt történik annyi fejlődés a társadalomban, és az egyéb jogszabályok módosítása következtében, hogy érdemes egy átfogó szabályozásban gondolkodni. 
"Miután a sporttörvényt legutóbb 2004-ben módosították átfogóan, ezért úgy gondoltuk, hogy most aktuális lenne egy ilyen szabályozás. Az előkészítést már megkezdtük, és szeretnénk az új tervezetet május elején társadalmi vitára bocsátani" – fogalmazott Bánki Erik, aki hozzátette, hogy az alapgondolatokhoz a Nemzeti Fejlesztési Minisztérium (NEFMI) és a sportért felelős államtitkárság honlapján lehet hozzáférni, így azok a szakmai és gazdasági szervezetek, amelyek a sportban működnek, már áprilisban megtehetik javaslataikat. 
"Ha a társadalmi vitát sikerül egy hónap alatt lezárni, akkor az új sporttörvényt még a tavaszi ülésszak idején be tudjuk nyújtani a Parlamentnek, de nyilvánvaló, hogy érdemi döntés, vagyis végszavazás csak az őszi ülésszakban várható" – jelentette ki a fideszes politikus. 
Bánki Erik kitért arra is, hogy a legfontosabb két változás az eddiginél sokkal szigorúbb finanszírozási rendszer bevezetése és a szabadidősportnak biztosított hangsúlyosabb szerep lesz az új törvényben.
"A csapatsportágakban a fejlődés gátja az átláthatatlan színlelt szerződések tömege, ezen mindenképpen szeretnénk változtatni. Az ekhó bevezetése is azt a célt szolgálta, hogy szüntessük meg ezt a káoszt, legyenek tiszta viszonyok a sportban. Amíg ugyanis nem lesz rend, addig nem lehet számítani a multinacionális cégek szponzori támogatására" – emelte ki Bánki, aki a sporttörvény és a szintén új sportstratégia kapcsolatáról is beszélt.  
"A sportstratégia az alapvetés, ennek kell meghatároznia a következő 10-15 év fejlesztési irányait a sport területén. A stratégia mögé kell szervezni a sporttörvényt, mert az előbbiben lefektetett elveket a sporttörvényben kell garantálni. Ezért párhuzamosan kell haladnia a sportstratégia kidolgozásának és az új sporttörvény előkészítésének. A legutóbbi sportstratégia 2007-ben készült, ami az irányok meghatározásában szerintem jó volt, a probléma abban jelentkezett, hogy szinte semmi sem valósult meg belőle" – magyarázta a sport- és turizmus bizottság elnöke, s hozzátette:
"Az új kormánynak teljesen más elképzelése van a sportirányításról, ennek egyik deklarált eleme az egycsatornás finanszírozási rendszer. Ennek két szerepe van. Egyrészt, hogy a döntés a sportszakma kezébe kerüljön, mert nem gondoljuk azt, hogy a kormánynak és a politikusoknak kell eldönteniük azt, hogy egy-egy sportágnak mennyi támogatásra van szüksége. Úgy véljük, hogy a MOB-nak van annyi tapasztalata, hogy a szövetségekkel való egyeztetések alapján ezeket el tudja dönteni."
Bánki szerint ugyanakkor a szabadidősportnak az eddigieknél sokkal nagyobb szerepet kell szánni az elkövetkező években. 
"Ennek már a 2011-es költségvetésben is nyoma van, hiszen annak legnagyobb nyertese a szabadidősport, amely idén több mint tízszer annyi forráshoz jut, mint tavaly. Szeretnénk megszüntetni azt az áldatlan állapotot, hogy a mozgás tekintetében sereghajtók legyünk az Európai Unióban, hiszen jelenleg a magyar emberek mindössze kilenc százaléka sportol rendszeresen, vagyis hetente legalább kétszer háromnegyed órát. Mivel ez tarthatatlan, szeretnénk ezt az arányt 30-40 százalékra felvinni. Ezt egy nagyon komoly médiakampánnyal, neves sportolók, példaképek bevonásával kívánjuk elősegíteni, ebben már folynak is az előkészületek."
A fideszes politikus végül beszélt arról is, hogy az Európai Unió illetékes bizottsága csütörtökön mondhatja ki a végső szót a sportszervezeteknek nyújtott támogatás után igénybe vehető társaságiadó-kedvezmény ügyében. Amennyiben ez pozitív lesz, akkor a kormány két hónapon belül benyújthatja a módosított törvényt a Parlamentnek.
​*A nagy átverés: Közel egymilliárdot gyűjtöttek össze a magyar kamu focicsapatra*

*Elképesztő és egyben szomorú történetről számolt be a Dél-Magyarország internetes kiadása. A lap szerint egy csalókból álló banda tagjai összesen több mint 900 millió forint kölcsönt szedtek össze egy futballklub létrehozására, de a pénzt senkinek sem fizették vissza. Még egy újságírót is lefizettek.*

....az ügyben a gyanúsítottak huszonegy magánszemélytől kértek és kaptak személyenként változó nagyságú pénzösszegeket - összesen 906.765.125,- Ft értékben - 2004-2009 évek között. A kért kölcsönöket arra hivatkozással kérték, hogy egy jótékonysági futball klub beindítását, pályázatok önerejét, ill. járulékos költségeit, továbbá jótékonysági futballmérkőzések megrendezését finanszírozni tudják. A kölcsönök visszafizetését kamattal növelt összegben vállalták, azonban azok visszafizetésére nem került sor, azt részben saját igények, illetve ismeretlen célra fordították.
A kölcsönkért összegek biztosítékaként, a klub pénzügyi helyzetének pozitív megítélése érdekében egy valótlan tartalmú likviditási szerződést mutattak be a sértettek egy részének, amelyben egy külföldi bejegyzésű cég 1.500.000.- euro-nak megfelelő forint kölcsönt nyújtott a futball klub részére. A gyanúsítottak ezzel a szerződéssel a kölcsönt nyújtó magánszemélyeket folyamatos tévedésben tartották, mert állításuk szerint a kölcsönvevő klub a kapott pénzösszegből, illetve a később pályázat útján megnyert támogatásokból a megállapodás szerint vissza tudja majd fizeti a felvett kölcsönöket. A futball klub azonban pályázatot nem is adott be, a fedezetül bemutatott kölcsönszerződés szerinti összeget nem kapta meg. 
Az ügyletbe bevontak egy újságírót is, az ügyben jelenleg négy gyanúsított van, közülük ketten jelenleg is előzetes letartóztatásban vannak.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Semenya 1500-on is indul a vb-n és az olimpián*


<RIGHT> 



*


A 800 mellett az 1500 m-en is indulni akar a korábban vitatott nemű Caster Semenya az idei világbajnokságon és a jövő évi olimpián.

*​*
*A női 800 m 2009-es világbajnoka pénteken jelentette be, hogy a hosszabbik középtávon is rajthoz szeretne állni a dél-koreai Teguban, illetve a londoni játékokon.


* "Fontos, hogy legyenek távlati terveim" - mondta a 20 éves atléta. "A hátsérülésem rendbe jött, javulnak az eredményeim, az idei célom a 800-as címvédés és az 1500 megnyerése a vb-n."*

* Semenya a hétvégén Durbanben vesz részt hazája bajnokságán, majd Európába jön, de egyelőre nem tudni, hogy melyik versenyeken vesz részt.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 22)

*MINDENKINEK Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket!*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Öttusa Világkupa - Hat magyar utazhat a döntőre*
2011. 06. 03. 02.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Három-három magyar női, illetve férfi versenyző utazhat az öttusázók idei Világkupa-sorozatának júliusi, londoni döntőjére, melyen gazdára találnak az első olimpiai kvóták.
*​*
*
Az ötkarikás tesztversenynek is tekinthető finálén Kovács Sarolta, Gyenesei Leila és Tóth Adrienn, valamint Marosi Ádám, Demeter Bence és Kasza Róbert vehet rész a magyar színek képviseletében.
A döntős szereplés kiharcolásához a Vk-sorozat egyes állomásain kellett jól szerepelni. A széria február végén az egyesült államokbeli Palm Springsben kezdődött, ahol a 2009-ben világbajnok Marosi ezüstérmet nyert. A Kairóba tervezett márciusi versenyt az ottani feszült politikai helyzet miatt törölték. Áprilisban Sassari volt a házigazda, a szardíniai viadalon Marosi győzött. Három hete Százhalombattán találkoztak a legjobb öttusázók, a múlt héten pedig a kínai versenyen gyűjthették pontjaikat azok, akiknek erre még szükségük volt. Csengtuban (Chengdu), a tavalyi világbajnokságra épített központban is volt magyar dobogós: Demeter harmadik lett.


* A Világkupa-döntőt - melyen a két győztes jut olimpiai kvótához - július második hétvégéjén rendezik Londonban.*

*A vívást és az úszást a Crystal Palace nemzeti sportközpontban, a lovaglást és a kombinált számot pedig a Greenwich Parkban bonyolítják le. Utóbbi helyszínen rendezik majd az olimpiai öttusa versenyt is.*
*
*​*
*XLsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Ejtőernyős Világkupa-bronzok Ausztriából*
2011. 06. 13. 22.09 

<RIGHT>​*Dobogós helyezésekkel, két bronzéremmel kezdték a Világkupa-sorozatot a magyar ejtőernyősök.​*

Az ausztriai Thalgauban, az idei első Vk-fordulón a célba ugrók között *Varga Tamás,* illetve az *Orsy László, Bánszki Tamás, Kollár Gábor, Réczi Attila és Varga* alkotta válogatott végzett a harmadik helyen - tájékoztatta az MTI-t hétfőn a Nemzeti Sportszövetség sajtószolgálata.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

*Magyar triatlonos sikerek Nagyváradon*
2011. 06. 20. 07.43 

<RIGHT>






*A férfiaknál és a nőknél is született magyar siker a Nagyváradon rendezett nemzetközi triatlon versenyen.*


A Vasemberek Klubja egyesületének vasárnapi tájékoztatása szerint a 2 km úszásból, 90 km kerékpározásból és 20 km futásból álló fél Ironman távon Harsányi Zsuzsanna győzött magabiztosan két hazai versenyzőt megelőzve, míg a 3,8 km úszásból, 180 km kerékpározásból és maratoni futásból álló Ironman távon Vatai Miklós haladt át elsőként a célvonalon.


*Az igen nehéz terepen, szeles időben, ugyanakkor nagy hőségben lebonyolított versenyen a férfiak fél Ironman távján Bálint Zoltán révén magyar ezüstérem is született.*


*Koronglövő ob - Pongrátz Bianka nyert női skeetben*


<RIGHT> 



*


Igaly Diána távollétében Pongrátz Bianka nyerte meg szombaton a női skeetlövők országos bajnokságát Balatonfűzfőn.
*​*
*
A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a Honvéd-Bólyai SE versenyzője a 75 korongos alapversenyt 65 találattal zárta, a fináléban pedig háromszor hibázott, így 87 koronggal nyert.
Az olimpiai bajnok, idén visszatért Igaly azért nem vett részt az ob-n, mert ezen a hétvégén Mariborban versenyez, ahol júliusban az idei utolsó, negyedik olimpiai kvalifikációs koronglövő Világkupa-versenyt rendezik.


* Eredmények, skeet ob:
nők:
*​*
**1. Pongrátz Bianka (H-Bólyai SE) 87 korong (65 korong)
*2. Somogyi Gabriella (Szombathelyi KSE) 53 (38)
3. Böröcz Nikolett (BFLE) 34 (26)
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 27)

*Ejtőernyős célbaugrás: Válogatottunk Világkupát nyert Szlovéniában*
2011. 06. 27. 21.27

 <RIGHT> 






*Fantasztikus magyar siker az ejtőernyős célbaugrók idei második Világkupáján. A szlovéniai Bledben a magyar csapat ugyanis aranyérmes lett.*

A Bánszki Tamás, Réczi Attila, Varga Tamás, Orsy Lászó, Hirschler Gábor összeállítású válogatott mögött a csehek végeztek a második helyen, míg az olaszok lettek a bronzérmesek. Egyéniben Bánszki Tamás ezüstérmet szerzett, míg az ifjúsági korosztályban Olenyik Roland harmadikként zárt.

_*„Jó formában van a válogatott. Az első Világkupáról is érmet hoztunk haza, akkor harmadikként zárt a csapat. Szlovéniában nehezebb helyzetben voltunk, hiszen 19 ország 37 csapata vett részt a viadalon”*_ – nyilatkozta Asztalos István, a magyar válogatott edzője.

*Csapatunk a Világkupa-sorozat 3. állomásán nem indul, ugyanis a Brazíliában megrendezendő Katonai Világjátékokra készül.
*​*
*​<CENTER><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1039462&rnd_val=2564901990"></SCRIPT></CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 30)

*A nagy sikerű Tízezer lépés Program 2011-ben is folytatódik*

<RIGHT> 






*Szekeres Pál, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium (NEFMI) sportért felelős helyettes államtitkára díjazta a 2010. évi „Tízezer lépés” program szervezőit, aktív résztvevőit és egyben megnyitotta a 2011-es évadot.*

A program az egészséges, mozgásgazdag életmód elterjesztése érdekében indult útjára évekkel ezelőtt. Résztvevői egy lépésszámláló eszköz segítségével számolják rendszeresen megtett lépéseiket, a cél, a tízezer lépés - megadott határidőn belüli – elérése. 2010-ben a NEFMI Sportért Felelős Államtitkársága 3500 programcsomagot vásárolt meg (közel 6 millió Ft értékben), melyek a lépésszámlálón kívül motivációs táblázatot, lépéstervet és naplót is tartalmaznak. Az államtitkárság ezeket eljuttatott el a programhoz csatlakozó szervezetekhez és magánszemélyekhez.
Tavaly 31 szervezet vett részt a programban, számukra az előző évekhez képest jobb minőségű, megbízhatóbb lépésmérőket biztosított az államtitkárság, melyeket közel 700 gyalogló eseményen tesztelhettek az aktív sport szerelmesei.
A mai eseményen 47-en részesültek elismerő oklevélben és kaptak ajándékcsomagot az elmúlt évben végzett sikeres, sportos teljesítményükért. 
A helyettes államtitkár megköszönte a résztvevők áldozatos munkáját, évértékelőjében pedig elmondta; *„Ma a sport kiemelt stratégiai ágazatként nagy felelősség, de nagy lehetőség is egyben.” Kiemelte, fontosnak tartja, hogy ezt az esélyt a társadalom is felismerje; a sport minden ember jól felfogott érdeke kell, hogy legyen a jövőben. *Végül abbéli reményének adott hangot, hogy jövőre még nagyobb létszámban csatlakoznak majd ehhez az évről évre egyre sikeresebb programhoz.

*A díjátadón részt vett Dechert Áron a NEFMI szabadidő-, diák- és fogyatékosok sportjának osztályvezetője is.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 2)

*Testlefedés-ügyben feddhetetlen az IWF*






*


A vallási alapú - az adott sportág előírásaival azonban olykor ütköző - öltözködés már több nemzetközi szövetség vezérkarának okozott gondot, a Nemzetközi Súlyemelő Szövetség (IWF) azonban elébe ment a bajnak: olyan szabályt fogadott el, amely a mohamedán sportolónők versenyzését is lehetővé teszi.
*​*
*
Az esetenként súlyos nézeteltéréseket is kiváltó problémát több sportágban - így például a labdarúgásban - főleg a fejkendő viselete okozta, a súlyemelésben azonban ezen a téren korábban sem volt vita.
"Ami a fej lefedését illeti, a mi sportágunkban eddig sem volt semmiféle korlátozás - mondta el Némethné Móra Anikó, a Nemzetközi Súlyemelő Szövetség (IWF) igazgatója csütörtökön. - Vagyis kendőt is nyugodtan viselhetett bárki, de a szabály ebben az esetben is változatlanul érvényes: *ha a súlyzó rúdja hozzáér a hajhoz, vagy az azon viselt bármilyen fejfedőhöz, a gyakorlat érvénytelennek számít. *Nálunk most inkább azt kellett rendezni, hogy mi legyen a versenyruha alatti ruházattal. Az IWF technikai bizottsága itt, a malajziai Penangban folyó junior vb alatt fogadta el az új szabályt, amely szerint *a muszlim női súlyemelők úgynevezett "unitardot", vagyis egyrészes, testhezálló, a bokától a csuklóig és a nyakig mindent elfedő feszes dresszt hordhatnak a kötelező versenyruházat alatt. A friss szabálymódosítás ettől a pillanattól, már a mostani korosztályos világbajnokságon is él."*

*"A súlyemelés olyan olimpiai sportág - szögezte le Aján Tamás, az IWF elnöke -, amely mindenki számára nyitott, s bárki nemétől, bőrszínétől, vallásától, életkorától vagy éppen nemzeti hovatartozásától függetlenül vehet részt a versenyein, az Olimpiai Charta elveinek megfelelően.*
* Az új IWF-szabály a méltányosság jegyében, az egyenlőség szellemében, a sportolásból senki nem zárható ki alapelvének figyelembe vételével született. A súlyemelés szabályai mindenkire egyformán érvényesek, így a ruhaviseletet illetően is."
*​*
*A világszövetség magyar vezetője elmondta, hogy a malajziai junior vb-n hatalmas mezőny, öt kontinens képviseletében 53 ország 281 - 15 és 20 esztendő közötti - súlyemelője indul. A penangi IWF-kongresszuson két újabb ország, Botswana és Curacao felvételével 189-re nőtt a tagállamok száma.

*A beszámoló közgyűlésen Aján Tamás megemlékezett a sportág nagy családjából idén örökre eltávozott kétszeres olimpiai bronzérmes Veres Győzőről, az első magyar súlyemelő világbajnokról, aki februárban, Melbourne-ben halt meg 74 éves korában, s földi maradványait a napokban helyezték örök nyugalomra Budapesten, a Szent István Bazilika urnatemetőjében.
*​*
*​


----------



## bkata (2011 Július 23)

*skorpion multi terrain*

Sziasztok!
Valaki próbálta már a skorpion multi terrain görkorit... sajnos Magyarországon még nem lehet kapni....
most keresem a megoldást, hogy hogyan juthatnék hozzá, de addig is szívesen venném, ha valaki megosztaná velem a tapasztalatát...kisskiss


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Pozitív doppingminta az atlétikai és a kerékpáros ob-n*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Pozitív A mintát produkált egy-egy magyar versenyző június 26-án az atlétikai és a kerékpáros országos bajnokságon.*​ 

A Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) hétfőn arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy az atlétikai U23, junior és ifjúsági egyéni ob-n, valamint a kerékpáros utánpótlás és felnőtt ob-n egy-egy sportolónál az A minta analízisét követően pozitív vizsgálati eredményt mutattak ki.
Az A minta pozitív vizsgálati eredménye önmagában nem jelenti a doppingvétség megállapítását, a versenyző kérheti a B jelű minta analízisét.​ 
*A Nemzeti Doppingellenes Szervezet a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) szabályzata, és annak alapján a hatályos magyar jogszabály alapján köteles az előzetes felülvizsgálati eljárás lefolytatására, továbbá annak eredményétől függően, a doppingeljárás lefolytatása céljából a Dopping Fegyelmi Bizottság összehívására.*


*Görkorcsolya-Eb: zárásként magyar ezüstérem*


<RIGHT> 






*Minden idők legjobb magyar szereplését produkálta női kadett váltónk a korosztályos görkorcsolya Európa-bajnokságon. A mieink ezüstérmet szereztek a záró napon.*

Az olaszországi Maceratában rendezett kontinensviadalon a Sántha Blanka, Gardi Dominika, Kopilovic Nóra összeállítású együttes a házigazdák mögött a második helyen végzett. Az éjszakai versenyt a város központjában, kivilágított utcákon rendezték, a látványos futamon pedig a magyar váltó remekül szerepelt, és a pályaversenyen elért negyedik helye után egy ezüstöt is begyűjtött.

*- Nagyon elégedettek vagyunk a teljes magyar válogatott teljesítményével, ez minden idők legjobb szereplése – mondta Kaszala Tamara, a Magyar Országos Görkorcsolya Szövetség főtitkára. – Pihenésre nincs sok idő, mert augusztus elején a tízállomásos junior és felnőtt Európa Kupa-sorozat záró versenye vár ránk Hollandiában.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*Ütemterv szerint halad a Nemzeti Kajak-kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központ felújítása *
2011. 07. 27. 02.51


<RIGHT> 






*Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium (NEFMI) sportért felelős államtitkára, Vígh László, a kiemelt sportlétesítmény-fejlesztésekkel, sportberuházásokkal összefüggő kormányzati feladatok ellátásért felelős kormánybiztos és Schmidt Gábor, a MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság szervezőbizottságának elnöke ma a szegedi Maty-érre látogatott, ahol bejárták az alig egy hónap múlva kezdődő MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság helyszínét.*

A Szegeden rendezendő világbajnokság több okból is különleges lesz. Ezen a sporteseményen lehet megszerezni a 2012-es londoni nyári olimpiai sportági kvalifikációk több mint nyolcvan százalékát. A rendezvényen kilencvenkét ország mintegy 2000 sportolója vesz részt. A viadal igazodva a Nemzetközi Paralimpiai Bizottság tavaly decemberi döntéséhez is (mely bővítette a paralimpiai műsorszámok körét) a fogyatékossággal élő mozgássérült sportolók világbajnoksága is egyben.
A Nemzeti Kajak-kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központ létesítményeinek fejlesztésére – mely több szempontból is indokolt volt – a kormány még ez év elején 450 millió forintot csoportosított át.
A NEFMI irányítása alatt álló, központi költségvetési szervként működő Nemzeti Sportközpontok által működtetett olimpiai központ kívül-belül megújul. Erre azért volt szükség, mert egyrészt ez hazánk egyetlen olyan sportkomplexuma, ahol nemzetközi kajak-kenu és evezős versenyeket lehet rendezni. Másrészt sikersportágunk éremesélyes bajnokai méltó hazai környezetben készülhetnek fel az ötkarikás játékokra.
A tervek szerint 2011. augusztus elején átadni kívánt sportlétesítmény, az elkövetkezendőkben több sportág nemzetközi sporteseményének is otthont adhat. Az akadálymentesítésnek köszönhetően pedig kerekesszékkel is könnyen lehet majd közlekedni a létesítmény teljes területén.
A mobil lelátókkal együtt körülbelül 11 ezer ember tud majd ülve szurkolni a kajak-kenu világbajnokság résztvevőinek, s naponta 20 ezer látogatóra számítanak a szervezők.
Az osztószigeten három beton alapot helyeztek el, illetve ide helyezik el a kivetítőket, és azt a két darab 36 méteres darut, amelyek a legmodernebb „spiderkamerákat” tartják és mozgatják a víz felett.
A vb várhatóan a legnézettebb hazai sportrendezvény lesz 2011-ben. Az eseményeket 18 óra élő közvetítéssel sugározzák a televíziós társaságok (m1, Eurosport). A tv-közvetítéseket előreláthatólag 20-25 ország veszi majd át.

*A kormány a létesítmény-fejlesztésen kívül, mintegy 325 millió forinttal a világbajnokság megrendezését is támogatja.*
*
*​*
**Az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot 2011. augusztus 17-21. között rendezik. A tervek szerint a vb döntőire kilátogat majd Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök és Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök is.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*XXVI. Nyári Universiade: Két hét múlva rajt Sencsenben*


<RIGHT> 
*Augusztus 12. és 23. között rendezik a dél-kínai Sencsenben a XXVI. nyári Universiadét, az egyetemisták és főiskolások nemzetközi világjátékát. A magyar csapat 152 fővel (ebből 104 sportoló) vesz részt az eseményen. Húsz év után újra lesz magyar férfi kosárlabda-válogatott az Universiadén.*





*A magyar ritmikus gimnasztika csapat, valamennyien 23 év alattiak: Erős Brigitta, Hercsel Flóra, Huszár Barbara, Kocsis Eszter, Sipos Nóra, Asztalos Lilla (balról jobbra)*

Két héttel a rajt előtt 141 országból 11 260 versenyzőt regisztráltak a XXVI. Nyári Universiade szervezői. A kínai Sencsenben rendezendő eseményen száz feletti sportolói létszámmal vesz részt a magyar csapat, amely augusztus 8-án, illetve 9-én kel majd útra Bécsből. 

*A magyar sportolók aerobikban, asztaliteniszben, atlétikában, judóban, íjászatban, kosárlabdában, ritmikus gimnasztikában, sportlövészetben, súlyemelésben, szörfben, taekwondóban, teniszben, tornában, úszásban, vívásban és vízilabdában állnak rajthoz Sencsenben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Öttusa Eb - Aranyérmes a férfi váltó is*


<RIGHT> 



*


A női után a Marosi Ádám, Kasza Róbert, Demeter Bence összeállítású férfi csapat is aranyérmet szerzett az angliai öttusa Európa-bajnokság hétfői váltóversenyében.
*​*
*
A magyarok megnyerték a vívást és a 3x100 méteres úszást, a lovaglásban pedig megőrizték vezető pozíciójukat, így a lövészetekkel megszakított futásnak elsőként vághattak neki. A 3x2000 méter során fokozatosan növelték előnyüket, köszönhetően annak, hogy Demeter, Marosi, majd Kasza is nagyon jól lőtt, utóbbi például a két sorozatában egyet sem hibázott.
"Hét éve Albenában volt hasonló helyzet, hogy az egyéniben nagyon kiszúrtak velem, aztán a váltóban sikerült javítani - utalt Marosi a bulgáriai kizárására, illetve arra, hogy a mostani Eb-n, szombaton már eleve büntetéssel lovagolt a pályára, mert állítólag a bemelegítőben a megengedettnél többet ugrott. - Két napja azt hittem, mínusz kétszáz ponttal indulok, se kép, se hang nem volt, aztán elkezdtem a pályát, és sorra estek a rudak. Nagyon rosszul éreztem magam a verseny után. Először nem is akartam elindulni a váltóban, aztán Miki bá (Pálvölgyi Miklós szövetségi kapitány) valami olyasmit mondott, hogy így nem lehet befejezni egy Eb-t. Ma mindent elkövettem a sikerért, mert nagyon bennem volt a szombati kudarc. Le kell vonni a tanulságokat, még profibban kell hozzáállni a dolgokhoz."
"A második lövészetem után gondoltam csinálok egy kis műsort, ezért tettem a fülemhez a kezem, hogy nem hallom, mennyi előnyt kiabálnak be nekem, aztán az atlétikai pályára érve még sprinteltem is, amikor pedig már nem kellett volna, de mindez azért történt, mert akkor már felszabadultan futhattam - mondta Kasza. - Ma mindenki nagyon jól szerepelt a csapatban."
"Ez az első érmem a felnőttek között Európa-bajnokságon. Kicsit izgultam a kombinált szám előtt, de szerencsére rendben ment. A célom természetesen az, hogy megragadjak ebben a csapatban" - nyilatkozott a tavaly junior világbajnok Demeter.

Másodikként a lengyelek, harmadikként a fehéroroszok értek a célba.
Tavaly Debrecenen is a magyar váltó győzött, de akkor Marosi és Kasza mellett Németh Róbert volt a harmadik csapattag.


* Végeredmény:
férfi váltó,* *Európa-bajnok:
* ----------------------------
*1. **Magyarország (Kasza Róbert, Marosi Ádám, Demeter Bence) 6618 pont (vívás: 35 győzelem/19 vereség/946 pont, úszás: 2:41.79 perc/1400 pont, lovaglás: 1140 pont, lövészet-futás: 20/17.92 perc/3132 pont)
*​*
*
*2. Lengyelország (Lukasz Klekot, Bartosz Majewski, Szymon Staskiewicz) 6458
*
*3. Fehéroroszország (Dmitrij Meljah, Mikalaj Gajanuszki, Sztanyiszlau Zsurauliu) 6400

*​*
*

*Öttusa Eb - Aranyérmes a női váltó*


<RIGHT> 



*


Aranyérmet szerzett - ezzel megvédte címét - a Tóth Adrienn, Kovács Sarolta, Gyenesei Leila összeállítású csapat az angliai öttusa Európa-bajnokság hétfői váltóversenyében.
*​*
*
A magyarok - mindhárman több győzelmet aratva, mint amennyi vereséget elszenvedve - megnyerték a vívást, majd nagy fölénnyel a 3x100 méteres úszást is, így két szám összesítésében magabiztosan álltak az élen a kilenc együttest felvonultató mezőnyben. A lovaglásban ezek után mindössze egy verőhibával teljesítették a pályát, és mivel közvetlen üldözőik rosszabb eredményt értek el, tovább nőt az előnyük, a lövészetekkel megszakított 3X2000 méteres futás során pedig meg tudták őrizni pozíciójukat. 
A kombinált szám izgalmasan alakult, a magyaroknak a hetedik helyről felzárkózó németek lettek a legnagyobb ellenfeleik. Kovács két gyors lövészettel őrizte előnyét az üldözőkkel szemben, Gyeneseinek viszont az első sorozata nem sikerült, sok időt töltött a lőállásban, így több csapat közelebb került. A második lövészetben pedig a technika is ellene dolgozott, hat lövésénél semmit sem jelzett a tábla. Már éppen nagyon elkeseredett volna, amikor kintről bekiabáltak neki, hogy lőjjön tovább - más lehetőség nem is volt -, és aztán csakhamar összejött az öt zöld lámpa. Nagy futás következett, ezzel együtt az egyéniben ezüstérmes Tóth már csak 24 mp-es előnnyel vághatott neki a távnak a friss Európa-bajnok, olimpiai aranyérmes, és nagyon jól futó Lena Schöneborn előtt. Aztán folytatta angliai remeklését, első és második sorozatát is hiba nélkül, nagyon gyorsan tudta le, így a német üldözőnek nem volt esélye befogni őt.
"Már éppen kezdtem elveszteni a fejem, nem tudtam, mit csináljak, amikor nem jelzett a tábla, de szerencsére jó ütemben kiabáltak be, hogy csak csináljam tovább - idézte fel a lőállásban történteket Gyenesei. - A lövészetet leszámítva egyébként az egész napi teljesítményemmel elégedett vagyok. Tegnap el voltam keseredve amiatt, hogy nem jött össze az olimpiai kvótaszerzés, de éjszaka megrágtam magamban a dolgokat, és arra jutottam, hogy mivel a történteken változtatni úgysem tudok, igyekszem odafigyelni a mai versenyre, meg az ezután következőkre."
"Tudtam, hogy csak nagyon jó lövészettel tarthatom magam mögött Schönebornt - mondta Tóth. - Valahogy nem voltam ideges, arra gondoltam, hogy itt mindenképpen győznünk kell. Ma a csapat jól működött, mindig akadt valaki, aki a másik segítségére sietett."

A második helyezett németek mögött a franciák futottak be harmadikként.

*Végeredmény:
női váltó, Európa-bajnok:
* * -------------------------
*​*
**1. **Magyarország (Tóth Adrienn, Kovács Sarolta, Gyenesei Leila) 5578 pont (vívás: 45 győzelem/27 vereség/930 pont, úszás: 2:57.99 perc/1208 pont, lovaglás: 1180 pont, lövészet-futás: 23:55.90/2260)
*​*
*
*2. Németország (Lena Schöneborn, Eva Trautmann, Annika Schleu) 5458
*
*3. Franciaország (Amélie Cazé, Elfie Arnaud, Anais Eudes) 5398

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Szélben is hasított a frizbi*


<RIGHT> 






*Erős széllel kellett megbirkózniuk szombaton a frizbis kutyáknak és gazdáiknak a Balaton-parton. A Dog Chow Disc Cup Ashley Whippet Emlékversenyen két magyar és egy szlovén versenyző jutott tovább az amerikai világversenyre.*

Bár az időjárás nem kedvezett a frizbizésnek, jó hangulatban telt el a július 30-i verseny, ahol a szabadstílus és a távolsági számban mérték össze tudásukat a hazai és nemzetközi sportolók. A szabadstílus számban egyszerre több frizbivel mutatott be kutya és gazdája zenére koreografált show-t, míg a távolsági versenyen a dobás hossza és a frizbi levegőben történő elkapása ért pontot. 
Mindkét számban aranyérmes lett Prenner Nóra Neela nevű kutyájával. „_Nehéz szeles időben jól teljesíteni, de ilyenkor nehezebb korongokat választok a játékhoz. A szombaton elért sikerek mögött sok gyakorlás és egy megbízható kutya, Neela áll_” – mondta el Nóra. 

*A szabadstílus verseny eredményei:
*​*
**1. helyezett - Prenner Nóra és Neela (HUN) 
2. helyezett - Jean McCollister és Olivia (SLO)
3. helyezett - Fodor István és Fanni (HUN)*

*A távolsági verseny erdményei:
*​*
**1. helyezett - Prenner Nóra és Neela (HUN) 
2. helyezett - Fodor István és Fanni (HUN)
3. helyezett - Jean McCollister és Olivia (SLO)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Az SZTE hét sportolója vesz részt a sencseni Universiadén* 
2011. 08. 09. 08.15 

<RIGHT> 







*Hét sportoló és két sportvezető képviseli a Szegedi Tudományegyetemet a pénteken kezdődő sencseni Universiadén, az egyetemisták és főiskolások világjátékán. Éremszerzésre a legnagyobb esélyük a vízilabdásoknak, Török Bélának, Baksa Lászlónak és Kovács Péternek van.*
* 
*​*
*2011-ben vitathatatlanul Kína a sportvilág közepe: a vizes világbajnokság és a sakkcspat-vb után augusztus 12. és 23. között az Universiadénak ad otthont az ázsiai ország, közelebbről Sencsen.

*Ez lesz az egyetemisták és főiskolások 26. világjátéka, amelyen 24 sportágban összesen több mint hétezer versenyző indul. A magyar csapat is rekordlétszámmal vesz részt az eseményen, 103 sportoló, köztük a Szegedi Tudományegyetem versenyzői utaznak el Sencsenbe – van, aki már útra is kelt Kína felé. 
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Sportlövő Eb - Sidi a döntőben*





*


Sidi Péter harmadikként jutott be a döntőbe vasárnap a férfi kisöbű szabadpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számban a belgrádi sportlövő Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A csapat tájékoztatása szerint a világ- és Európa-bajnok magyar versenyző a svájci Simon Beyelerrel és az olasz Marco De Nicolóval holtversenyben 1171 kört lőtt, ám hármuk közül ő érte el a legkevesebb belső tízest.

A nyolcfős finálé 13:30 órakor kezdődik.

*A női sportpisztoly 30+30 lövéses számában nincs magyar döntős, ugyanis Csonka Zsófia csak 12. (578 kör), Tobai Sike Renáta 32. (571), Babicz Sára pedig 35. (569) lett.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Sportlövő Eb - Igaly nem szerzett olimpiai kvótát*





*


Igaly Diána visszatérését követő legjobb teljesítményével, 70 koronggal zárta a belgrádi olimpiai kvalifikációs Európa-bajnokság női skeetversenyét, ám egy koronggal elmaradt attól, hogy a döntőbe jutásért lőhessen szét, így kvótát sem sikerült szereznie.
*​*
*
A 2004-es athéni játékok bajnoka az első két sorozatot egy-egy hibával zárta, így 50 korong után 48 találattal várhatta az utolsó "szakaszt". Mivel ő az egyik utolsó csoportban lőtt, már ekkor lehetett tudni, hogy a fináléhoz legalább 71 korongos teljesítmény kell majd, azaz kettőnél nem hibázhat többet.
A zárósorozatban végül nem sikerült a bravúr, a 25 korongból ugyanis 22-t "semmisített meg", ami a 11. helyhez volt elég ezúttal.
"Az idei legjobbamat lőttem, így nem lehetek csalódott - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Igaly Diána. - Sajnos az utolsó sorozatban laposan szálltak a korongok, ami egy kicsit megtréfált, de azért tudom, hogy nincsenek csodák. Ilyen hosszú kihagyás után idő kell a még jobb eredményhez. Ugyanakkor továbbra is bízom benne, hogy meg tudom szerezni a londoni helyet."
A koronglövők közül még a férfi skeetesek viadala van hátra az Eb-n, ezen kívül Igalynak, illetve a többi, még kvótával nem rendelkező magyar koronglövőnek szeptemberben lesz utoljára lehetősége olimpiai helyet szereznie, méghozzá ugyanitt, Belgrádban, a szakági világbajnokságon. A vb-n minden számban egy kvótát osztanak majd ki.


*Kedden a férfi gyorstüzelő pisztolyosok is lőállásba léptek, s az első 30 lövést tudták le, mely után a magyarok közül Pálinkás Lajos áll a legjobban, jelesül a 16. helyen, ám a kvótaszerzésre kevés esélye maradt.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Sportlövő Eb - Sidi ezüstérmes nagyöbű standard puskában*





*


Sidi Péter ezüstérmes lett a standard puska 300 méteres számában a belgrádi sportlövő Európa-bajnokságon.

*​*
*Az olimpia műsorán nem szereplő versenyszámban - a viadal honlapja szerint - a komáromi lövő 583 kört ért el, s ezzel két körrel maradt el a győztes francia Josselin Henry eredményétől.
Sidi második érmét szerezte meg a kontinensviadalon, miután vasárnap megvédte címét az olimpia programjában is szereplő kisöbű szabadpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett versenyében.

* Csütörtökön a férfi skeetesek is megkezdték szereplésüket, ám az első nap egyik magyarnak sem sikerült a legjobban, miután Somogyi Árpád 75 lövés után 71 találattal az 52., míg Bokor Bálint 70-nel a 61. helyen áll, s nagyon halvány reményük maradt az olimpiai kvóta megszerzésére.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Sportlövő Eb - Sidi újabb ezüstérme*





*


Sidi Péter címvédőként ezüstérmet szerzett a 300 méteres nagyöbű sportpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számában a belgrádi sportlövő Európa-bajnokság szombati versenynapján.
*​*
*
A kontinensviadal honlapja szerint a komáromi lövő ugyanúgy 1170 kört ért el, mint a győztes osztrák Michael Podolak, azonban riválisa jobb belső tizeseivel érdemelte ki az aranyérmet. A harmadik a svájci Marcel Bürge lett 1168 körrel.

* Sidinek ez volt a harmadik dobogós helyezése az Eb-n, ezt megelőzően a kisöbű szabadpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számában megvédte címét, míg a standard puska 300 méteres számában második lett.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Homokháti Hungária Kupa*
2011. 08. 17. 04.22

 <RIGHT> 






*Benépesült Mórahalom és a Homokháti Kistérség minden szállása, a Homokháti Hungária Kupa nemzetközi tájfutó verseny résztvevői megérkeztek. 21 nemzet képviselője regisztrált, legnépesebb csapat Szerbiából és Oroszországból jött.*

A leglelkesebbek a ruzsai Mérgesi erdőben gyakorolhattak szabad edzésen, igaz, ma a saját maguk által megtervezett útvonalon és sorrendben „foghatták a kitűzött pontokat”.
Kedden este 8 órakor Monspart Sarolta, a tájfutás első világbajnoka,a Nemzeti Szabadidősport Szövetség elnöke nyitotta meg ünnepélyesen a versenyt, amelynek kezdő „nullideje” szerdán délelőtt 10 órakor lesz a balotaszállási erdőben, akkor indul el az első 5 versenyző, természetesen mind külön kategóriában. A jelenlegi adatok alapján őket még 1110-en fogják követni, percenkénti indítással, kategóriánként 2-6 perces követéssel.
Az alföldi, mély homokbuckás terep igazi kihívás a svéd, svájci, osztrák vagy épp szlovák versenyzőknek, akik a hegyvidékhez szoktak, az egy teljesen más futóstílust követel.
Minden nap 49 kategóriában avatnak majd bajnokokat, az összetett eredményekre vasárnap délutánig kell várni.

A csütörtöki versenynapon a Homokháti Hungária kupa szervezősége figyelembe véve a tájfutás alapvető természetszeretetét és a versenyre jelentkező több mint ezerszáz résztvevő hajlandóságát, kísérletet tesz az egy időben, egy helyen történő faölelés magyarországi rekordjának (329) megdöntésére. A rekordkísérletet a Homokháti Hungária Kupa egyik, a kisszállási versenyhelyszínén (Szeged felől az 55. sz. főútról való letérés 48-as km-nél jobbra befelé 1,8 km GPS koordináta: É46.27383 K19.56830) 
*2011. augusztus 18-án csütörtökön rendezzük. A rendezvényen a résztvevők érkezése, regisztráció 8 órától kezdődik a célban, a 9 óra 30 perckor megvalósítandó rekordkísérlet után közös ünneplés, majd az esemény zárása következik a célban. Előzetesen a versenyközpontban is lehet regisztrálni. A rekordkísérlet után 10 órakor a Kupa normáltávú versenye kezdődik.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Magyarország először rendez repülő rali Európa-bajnokságot*
2011. 08. 30. 08.28

 <RIGHT> 



*


Először ad otthont repülő rali Európa-bajnokságnak Magyarország: keddtől péntekig a dunakeszi repülőtéren rendezik meg a kontinensviadalt, amelyen a házigazdák válogatottja mellett 13 külföldi csapat indul.
*​*
*A szervezők hétfői tájékoztatója szerint a legjobbak a szombati záróünnepségen vehetik át díjaikat, az esemény pedig a "Repülj a bajnokkal!" elnevezésű légi show-val ér véget.
Ennek a fajta ralizásnak a célja – az autós ralival szemben - nem a gyorsaság, hanem a nagyfokú precizitás. A repülések mintegy másfél óráig tartanak és egy nagyon kis helyre történő, igen pontosan kivitelezendő leszállással zárulnak. E Skandináviából származó sportágban tilos modern tájékozódási eszközöket igénybe venni, minden az adott páros tagjainak összeszokottságán és egyéni képességein múlik. A pilóta és a navigátor a felszállás előtt húsz perccel kapja meg a “körülbelüli” repülési térképet, ez alapján kell nekik a pontos útvonaltervet megszerkeszteniük. Az útvonal ellenőrző pontokat tartalmaz, melyekhez a légi egységeknek méterre és másodpercre pontosan tartaniuk kell magukat. Emellett a térképhez kapott fotók alapján különböző földi jeleket kell azonosítaniuk, és azokat az ellenőrző lapjukra be kell jelölniük. 
A zsűri e lapok, illetve a fedélzeten elhelyezett és lezárt GPS-ek adatai, valamint a kamerával is rögzített landolás pontossága alapján hozza meg döntését.




*Női Mozgásfesztivál - Önvédelmi jó tanácsok hölgyeknek*








*Önvédelmi oktatásban is részesülhetnek a 13. Coca-Cola Testébresztő Női Mozgásfesztiválra kilátogatók szeptember 4-én. A Millenáris Parkban megrendezendő fesztiválon – a korábbi évekhez hasonlóan – többtucatnyi sportágat próbálhatnak ki a mozogni vágyók.*


Idén először önvédelmi oktatásba is belekóstolhatnak a lányok-asszonyok. „Egy nőnek meg kell tudnia védenie magát, és erre a tudásra sajnos szükség van” – kezdte Horváth Ádám Shidoshi-ho, aki a mozgásfesztiválon oktatni is fog majd. 
„Tanfolyamainkon olyan tudást adunk át a nőknek, melynek segítségével az őket ért támadás során megvédhetik magukat, és elmenekülhetnek. Általában négy hónapos tanfolyamok alatt jut el oda valaki, hogy eredményesen tudja alkalmazni a technikákat, amelyeket a ninjutsu foglal magába. A Millenárison egy gyorstalpalóban lehet része annak, aki ellátogat a mozgásfesztiválra” – mondta a Horváth Ádám.

*A rendezvényt szervező Magyar Szabadidősport Szövetség ezúttal is kitesz magáért: több mint 75 sportolási lehetőség és mozgásforma közül válogathatnak az érdeklődők szeptember 4-én délelőtt 10-től 17 óráig.*

_*A mozgásfesztivált Nagy Tímea, kétszeres olimpiai bajnok vívó, és Bánhidi Petra, kétszeres argentintangó-világbajnok népszerűsíti, míg a fővédnöki tisztet Monspart Sarolta, a Nemzeti Szabadidősport Szövetség elnöke látja el.*_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Hőlégballon-karnevál a Velencei-tónál*





*


Színes óriásballonok felszállásában, lebegésében gyönyörködhetnek péntektől vasárnapig a Velencei-tóhoz látogatók: az agárdi parkerdőben rendezik meg immár 17. alkalommal a nemzetközi hőlégballon-karnevált.
*​*
*
A szombati közönségnapon reggel és délután, majd vasárnap reggel 13 hőlégballon emelkedik a magasba, és lebeg a Velencei-tó felett, az égbolton mondta Pálosfalvi Brúnó, a programsorozat szervezője, a programot rendező Skyteam Hőlégballon Egyesület képviselője. A résztvevők többsége hazai "ballonos" lesz, de várnak egy angol és egy lengyel csapatot is. 
Bár a rendezvény legérdekesebb része a hőlégballonok "felfűtése", a repüléshez való előkészítése, a felszállások közötti időben is látványos programokat, egyebek között légiparádét, ejtőernyős ugrásokat, mazsorett-, valamint rendőrségi és honvédségi bemutatót, autó- és motorkerékpár-kiállítást láthat a közönség. 
A páratlan légi bravúrokat bemutató helikopterről cukorka- és csokieső is hullik majd a nézőtérre.

*A programsorozatot utcabál fejezi be, amelynek az éjszakai fáklyázás (night glowing) és tűzijáték ad különleges hangulatot.
*​*
*
*Az első hőlégballon 1783-ban Párizs mellett emelkedett a magasba. Akkor még azt hitték, hogy a füst emeli fel a ballont és a kosarat, és csak később jöttek rá, az a meleg levegő hatására történik meg. Minél jobban "felfűtik" pb-gázzal a ballonokat, annál magasabbra tudnak szállni.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Több ezer résztvevő olvasott a miskolci DVTK Stadionban*
2011. 09. 09. 21.02

 <RIGHT> 



*


Több ezer résztvevő olvasta péntek délután egyszerre ugyanazt, így szeretnék megvalósítani a hangosan felolvasás világrekordját Miskolcon, a diósgyőri DVTK Stadionban.
*​*
*

Tóth Gergely (Miskolc és Környéke Fiataljaiért Egyesület) főszervező úgy fogalmazott: *Márai Sándor Füves könyvéből "egy stadionnyi ember" olvasta együtt a mondatokat, amelyeknek különleges ereje volt ennyi "hang" által.* A résztvevők között általános-, illetve középiskolások, civil szervezetek tagjai, önkéntesek és könyvszeretők, a focicsapat szurkolói, valamint érdeklődők voltak.


*Hozzátette:* *több ezren olvastak, a hangulat, a légkör "fantasztikus" volt. *Előbb összesítik az eredményeket, a jelenléti íveket, majd hitelesítik, és ezt követően lehet az eseményből, akcióból Guinness-rekord.

*Értékelése szerint van létjogosultsága az ehhez hasonló kezdeményezésnek, hiszen már ez is "nagyszerűen" sikerült. Jövőre is szerveznek hasonlót - jegyezte meg a szervező.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Korlátozni fogják a kizárólagos közvetítési jogot?*
2011. 09. 15. 06.23

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzeti Média- és Hírközlési Hatóság Médiatanácsa harminc napon belül teszi közzé döntés-előkészítő dokumentumát a társadalom számára kiemelt jelentőségű rendezvények listájáról, amelyekkel kapcsolatban korlátozná a kizárólagos közvetítési jogot. A médiatanács előzetes listáján - amelyről szerdán tartott nyilvános közmeghallgatást - tizennégy sportesemény szerepel.
*​*
*
Kollarik Tamás, a médiatanács tagja a közmeghallgatást követően azt mondta: a testület továbbra is konzultál az érintettekkel, vagyis a sportági szakszövetségekkel, a televíziós csatornák képviselőivel, valamint a magyar sportélet legfontosabb intézményeivel. A grémium a nézők véleményét is várja, és ezek alapján készíti el határozatát azokról a rendezvényekről, amelyekkel kapcsolatban nem köthetnek kizárólagos közvetítési szerződést azok a csatornák, amelyek nem jutnak el a lakosság legalább 80 százalékához ingyenesen. 
A médiatanács tagja kifejtette: egy kis csatorna közvetítési jogot csak úgy vásárolhat, ha azt továbbadja egy legalább 80 százalékos lefedettségű csatornának, amely igényt tart arra, és ha a jog átadása minden esetben méltányosan, a piaci áron történik. A testület a közmeghallgatás előtt egy előzetes dokumentumot tett közzé, amely szerint csak sportesemények esetében korlátozná a kizárólagos közvetítési jogot.
* Ezek között szerepelteti az olimpiai játékokat, a FIFA férfi labdarúgó-világbajnokságot és az UEFA férfi labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot, a férfi labdarúgó nemzeti válogatott mérkőzéseit, az UEFA Bajnokok Ligája döntőjét, illetve az UEFA Bajnokok Ligája és Európa Liga selejtezőinek, csoportkörének és egyenes kieséses szakaszának magyarországi klubcsapat részvételével zajló mérkőzéseit.
*

*A listán szerepelnek még kézilabda-, vízilabda-, kosárlabda- és jégkorong-mérkőzések, kajak-kenu verseny, úszóverseny, valamint a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj futama.
*​*
*
*Bár a közmeghallgatáson nem volt egyetértés a tekintetben, hogy mindez kedvező-e minden, a listán szereplő sportág számára, Kollarik Tamás bízik abban, hogy sikerül egy olyan listát összeállítani, amellyel minden érintett egyetért.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 19)

*A fináléig jutott a magyar kettős az ifi tíztánc Eb-n*


*Remek versenyzéssel döntőzött a magyar páros a Kisteleken megrendezett WDSF Ifjúsági Tíztánc Európa-bajnokságon.*


*Hegyes Bertalan János és Kis Violetta végül a hatodik helyen végzett a fináléban. *Az Európa-bajnoki címet az orosz Pavlov Kirill, Anna Argun kettős szerezte meg.
A X. Kistelek Openen a standardtáncok nyílt nemzetközi versenyében is volt magyar döntős: a Világjátékok-résztvevő László Csaba és Mikes Anna bronzérmet szerzett.
2011-es WDSF Ifjúsági Tíztánc Európa-bajnokság


*A döntő végeredménye:
1. Pavlov Kirill, Anna Argun (Oroszország)
2. Dan Capcelea, Natalia Luchiv (Moldova)
3. Paul Moldovan, Cristina Tatar (Románia)
4. Michal Hornicek, Yana Grishchenko (Csehország)
5. Kevin Baccanale, Evy Lousie Ragnar (Olaszország)
6. Hegyes Bertalan János, Kis Violetta (Magyarország)
WDSF International Open Standard – Kistelek
*​*
*
*A döntő végeredménye:
1. Daniil Ulanov, Irina Gogoladze (Oroszország)
2. Sergiu Rusu, Dorota Makar (Lengyelország)
3. László Csaba, Mikes Anna (Magyarország)
4. Vasily Kirin, Ekaterina Prozorova (Ausztria)
5. Andrejs Rogovenko, Anna Voroncuka (Lettország)
6. Martin Dvorak, Zuzana Silhanova (Csehország)*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Az uralkodócsalád szenvedélye a sport - Katar a sport Mekkájává akar válni*
2011. 09. 29. 12.40 

 <RIGHT> 






*Egy évtizeddel ezelőtt egy nyári napon Katar emírje, Hamad bin Kalifa ász-Száni sejk Dél-Franciaországban biciklizett, amikor megállásra kényszerítette a Tour de France mezőnye. Annyira mély benyomást tettek rá a mellette elhaladó kerékpárosok, hogy felhívta Eddy Merckx világhírű belga kerékpárversenyzőt és megkérte arra, szervezzen egy hasonló kerékpárversenyt az öböl menti arab államban. *

Így kezdődött a szerelem a sport iránt, ami végül ahhoz vezetett, hogy az aprócska ország megtette a legtöbbek által lehetetlennek tartottat: megnyerte a pályázatot, hogy a 2022-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság házigazdája lehessen.
Ezzel azonban nem ért véget Katar merész ambíciója a sport világában. Augusztusban hivatalosan megpályázta a 2020-as olimpiát és paralimpiát. Kérte a 2017-es atlétikai világbajnokság megrendezését is és kifejezte óhaját, hogy a 2016-os Tour de France kiindulópontja lehessen. 
Az öböl menti ország sportesemények és együttesek áradatát szponzorálja. Az állami tulajdonban lévő Qatar Airways az idei Tour de France hivatalos légitársasága volt. Egy katari befektető csoport az év elején nyilvánosságra nem hozott összegért 70 százalékos részesedést vásárolt a Paris St. Germain francia futballcsapatban. A dohai központú al-Dzsazíra tévétársaság nemrég részesedést vett a francia első osztályú meccsek hazai televíziós jogaiból 2012-től 2016-ig. 
A katariaknak - különösen a fiataloknak - a sporthoz biztosított nagyobb hozzáféréssel és a világ legnagyobb sportcsillagainak Katarba hozásával az ország elitje teljesen egyszerűen és érthetően növeli a saját népszerűségét belföldön - hangoztatta David Roberts, a Dohában működő Royal United Services Institute igazgatóhelyettese. 
A szomszédos öböl-országoktól eltérően Katar érezhetően mentes volt azoktól a zavargásoktól, amelyek az elmúlt hónapokban végigsöpörtek a térségen. Mivel az országban a becslések szerint 90 149 dollár (18,4 millió forint) - a világon a legmagasabb - egy főre eső jövedelem, megengedheti magának, hogy bőkezűen költsön sportesemények megrendezésének megpályázására. 
Becslések szerint Katar valószínűleg 100 milliárd dollárt költ (20 ezer milliárd forint) majd a 2022-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság megrendezésére. Az ország 2,8 milliárd dollárt fordított az ázsiai játékokra, amelyeknek 2006-ban volt a házigazdája. 

Az uralkodócsalád szenvedélye a sport

A katari emír uralkodása során szoros kapcsolatba lépett a sporttal, az 1980-as évek végén és az 1990-es évek elején ösztönözte a hozzáférést a sportlétesítményekhez és a FIFA ifjúsági (20 év alatti) világbajnokságát is az országba hozta. Ez jó stratégiának bizonyult. 
Katar előretörése a sportban és más ifjúság központú kezdeményezésekben elősegítette a kormány népszerűségének növekedését és jó kapcsolatát a katariak új nemzedékével - hangsúlyozta Sadi Hamid, a Brookings Doha Center kutatási igazgatója. A labdarúgó-világbajnoksági pályázat, valamint a sport, oktatási és kulturális tevékenységek áradata mind azt mutatta, hogy a katari kormány aktív és újító, éles kontrasztot mutatva ezzel a legtöbb más arab rezsimnek - tette hozzá. 
A szomszédos országokhoz hasonlóan Katarban is az emír és a családtagok kis csoportja uralja a döntéshozatalt, a kabinettel és a nem választott sura tanáccsal, amely tanácsadó szerv, bár van egy választott városi önkormányzat is. 
A nyári hőmérsékletek elérhetik az 50 fokot is, s bár télen a meleg jóval enyhébb, mégis valószínűtlen, hogy az ország nemzetközi kerékpáros központtá váljon. Viszont az emír lánya, Majassza szervezett egy női kerékpárversenyt 2009-ben. Ezt most minden évben megtartják. A női verseny azt bizonyítja, hogy Katar nyitott, liberális ország, ahol a nők és férfiak egyaránt sportolhatnak. Létezése igazolja, hogy Katarban a sport előtt nincsenek korlátozások - állapította meg Dirk DePauw, a verseny szervezője. 
Katar olyan ország szeretne lenni, ahol a sport nagyon fontos. Az uralkodó család ezt a fiatalok érdekében akarja elérni, hogy ezáltal is segítse leküzdeni az elhízással kapcsolatos és egyéb egészségügyi problémákat - hangsúlyozta Eddy Merckx belga kerékpáros, aki segített a verseny beindításában. Az egész uralkodó család szereti a biciklizést. Az emír kerékpározik, csakúgy mint az egész család. S az emír azt szeretné, ha az itteni emberek bicikliznének - tette hozzá. 
*Az uralkodócsalád szenvedélye a sport. Ezért pályáztak a 2022-es labdarúgó-világbajnokságra.* *Ez olyasmi, amit még senki sem tett sohasem a térségben S ezt nem csak Doha, hanem az egész térség érdekében tették Az emberek más módon fognak tekinteni a Közel-Keletre, nem csupán mint fegyveres konfliktusforrásra vagy politikai problémára, hanem mint olyan térségre, amely valami mást kínál - szögezte le Ahmed Abdulla al-Nuajmi, a turizmusért felelős katari hatóság elnöke a Reuters hírügynökségnek adott interjújában.*

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Világkonferencia a szabadidősportról*





*


A szabadidősportról Pekingben rendezett 14. világkonferencián akciótervet hirdettek meg a társadalom, elsősorban a fiatalok fizikai aktivitásának növelésére, az egészséges életmód követésére, a rendszeres sportolásra.

*​*
*Aján Tamás, a Nemzetközi Súlyemelő Szövetség elnöke - aki kezdettől, 1983-tól tagja a NOB ez ügyben életre hívott Sport for all elnevezésű bizottságának - a kínai fórumról beszámolva elmondta, hogy 90 országból 527 küldött vett részt az eseményen és fogadta el azt a dokumentumot, amely megerősíti, hogy a sportolás az emberek alapvető jogainak egyike.

*"Minden ember számára lehetővé kell tenni, hogy sportolhasson, s ennek szervezése, a lehetőségek biztosítása éppolyan fontos célkitűzés a NOB számára, mint az olimpiai játékok megrendezése" *– idézte a magyar sportvezető Jacques Rogge-nak, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnökének kijelentését, aki egyben arra szólította fel a jelenlévőket, hogy az eddigieknél tegyenek többet a mindenki sportja, a szabadidősport fejlesztése, elterjesztése érdekében.A nemzetközi konferencia résztvevői _*„Tettekre van szükség”*_ címmel felhívást fogadtak el, amelyben széleskörű összefogást, együttműködést hirdettek, s arra kérték a sportegyesületeket, oktatási intézményeket, hogy sportlétesítményeikben nyitott kapukkal várják a sportolni vágyókat.

*Aján Tamás külön feladatot is kapott: Rogge elnök javaslatára felkérték arra, hogy a nemzetközi sportszövetségekkel részleteiben is ismertesse meg a konferencia felhívását. Biztassa őket arra, hogy a kifejezett versenysport mellett a szabadidősport fejlesztését is tekintsék fontos feladatnak.*

*A 15. Sport for All Világkonferenciát 2013-ban Peruban rendezik.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Megjelent az Európa Tanács ajánlás a sport bunda elleni védelméről*
2011. 10. 06. 05.31

  <RIGHT> 






*Miként Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős államtitkára múlt héten a Magyar Sportújságírók Szövetsége által szervezett konferencián előadásában előre jelezte, a 47 tagállamot számláló Európa Tanács Strasbourg-ban végül elfogadta a sport tisztaságának a manipulációk elleni védelméről szóló ajánlását.*


Az Európa Tanács ülésén meghívott vendégként megjelent Michel Platini, az UEFA elnöke is, aki közölte: az európai labdarúgás mellett, az egész európai sportnak akad e témában félnivalója, a fogadásokhoz kötődő bunda veszélyétől ugyanis egyetlen sportág és egyetlen ország sincs biztonságban. 
Platini szerint az egyik fő gond az, hogy míg 5-6 európai államban a bunda már büntetőjogi kategória, az európai országok túlnyomó részében ez a lépés még várat magára. Ugyanakkor az európai szervezeteknek is lépniük kellene, hiszen a létező nemzetközi egyezmények – például az Európa Tanács korrupcióelleni egyezményei, vagy az ENSZ, az OECD és az EU vesztegetés, korrupció elleni egyezményei – nem, vagy csak nagyon kis részben alkalmazhatók a sportbeli csalásra. 
Az Európa Tanács ajánlás megemlíti a számítógépes és más nyilvántartási adatok tárolásáról szükséges rendelkezéseket, a különféle jelzőmechanizmusokat, a bejelentők védelmének fontosságát, vagy a pénzmosás elleni intézkedésekhez hasonló lépések lehetőségét. 
Az ajánlás egyik pontja pedig – miként azt Czene Attila múlt heti előadásában már jelezte - arról szól, hogy a tagállamok a jövőben jussanak el oda, hogy egyetlen sporteseményre se lehessen fogadást kezdeni, amíg az adott sportesemény szervezője erről nem tud, illetve nem ad erre engedélyt a szerencsejáték-szervezőnek. Ez lehetőséget adna a két szektor közti munkakapcsolat kialakítására, ami nagyban elősegítené a megelőzéshez, riasztáshoz szükséges együttműködést és információcserét.
Az ajánlás megszületését igen széleskörű szakmai egyeztetés előzte meg - a sportszervezetek mellett a szerencsejáték-szervezőkkel, és a 47 európai állam kormányzati szerveivel is mélyreható tárgyalásokat folytattak az illetékesek. Az elfogadott dokumentum nagy hangsúlyt helyez az érintett szektorok (vagyis a kormányok, a sportmozgalom és a szerencsejáték-szervezők) együttműködésére, de e három szféra részére külön-külön is felsorol ajánlott intézkedéseket és iránymutatásokat. 
Az EU-ban a magyar elnökség kezdeményezésére kezdődtek meg az egyeztetések a sport tisztaságának bundázáshoz köthető problémaköréről. A véleménycserék sorát a lengyel elnökség viszi tovább. A 27 uniós tagállam rövidesen megkezdi annak a tervezett állásfoglalásnak az egyeztetését is, amelyet a novemberi tanácsülésen szeretnének majd elfogadtatni.

*A közelmúlt súlyos csalási esetei nyomán a sport alapértékeit, sőt létét fenyegető csalások miatt több kormányzati és nem-kormányzati sportvezető is megkongatta a vészharangot. Azóta az európai kormányzati szervezetek és a sportmozgalom résztvevői is felismerték, hogy csak összefogással érhetőek el sikerek e kérdéskörben, ezért ennek kapcsán számos lépést tettek. *

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Magyar arany a dél-afrikai teremíjász-világbajnokságon*
2011. 10. 07. 04.25

 <RIGHT> 



*


Kamarás Szilárd aranyérmet nyert a Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban zajló teremíjász-világbajnokságon.

*​*
*A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) sajtószolgálatának csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint a magyar íjász az irányzék nélküli kategóriában, 824 körös összetett világcsúccsal diadalmaskodott.
"Örülök, hogy a vb-aranyon kívül az összetett világcsúcsot is sikerült megjavítanom" - idézte az immár háromszoros világbajnok Kamarást az NSSZ közleménye.

* "Akárcsak tavaly, idén is önerőből készültem fel a világbajnokságra, így ez az eredmény nagyon értékes számomra."
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*Szalay Balázs: "Olyan projekteket támogatunk, amely veszteség helyett nyereséget hoz"*
2011. 10. 08. 02.13

 <RIGHT> 






*A Hungaroring Sport Zrt. vezetősége egy hároméves terv alapján azt szeretné elérni, hogy gazdaságilag nyereséges vállalkozássá váljon minden tekintetben. Éppen ezért létrehozták az üzletfejlesztési igazgatói posztot – amely a pályával kapcsolatos üzletfejlesztéseket, marketing és pr-tevékenységeket, illetve az értékesítési terület feladatait fogja össze –, amelyre Szalay Balázst nevezték ki. Az üzletfejlesztési igazgató kijelentette, ugyan több sportcélú és társadalmilag fontos szerepvállalásra is készülnek, ám elsősorban olyan projekteknek adnak helyt, ami gazdasági hasznot hoz a cégnek.*


Amikor 2010 szeptember elején Gyulay Zsolt váltotta Palik Lászlót a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatói posztján, az új vezető azonnal bejelentette, azt szeretné elérni, hogy irányítása alatt önállóan – és ne az állami támogatásoknak köszönhetően - váljon nyereségessé az ország talán legnagyobb sportvállalkozása. Azóta a szükséges átszervezések megtörténtek, a pálya értékesítését a cég visszavette a saját kezébe, és a változások lezárásaként október 3-tól létrehozták az üzletfejlesztési igazgatói posztot, amelyre Szalay Balázst nevezték ki. A Hungaroring Sport Zrt. vezetősége egyértelműen azt reméli a tapasztalt és remek kapcsolatokkal rendelkező Szalaytól, hogy a mogyoródi pályán található valamennyi létesítmény – például a pályacsík, az off-road pálya és a Groupama Garancia Vezetéstechnikai Centrum – kihasználtsága megnőjön, és nagyobb bevételt hozzon a cég számára.
„A termékfejlesztés, a marketing, az értékesítés és a PR-tevékenység irányítása mindenhol összehangolt munkát követelt, amit csak egymásra utalva lehet eredményesen végezni, így itt is egy kézbe került mind a négy terület, azaz ezek vezetése a legfőbb feladatom. Egyértelmű a célom: olyan fejlesztéseket, projekteket fog a Hungaroring innentől fogva támogatni, ami veszteség helyett nyereséget hoz a cég számára” – jelentette ki az újonnan kinevezett üzletfejlesztési igazgató.
Szalay Balázs szerint mindez nem jelenti azt, hogy a mogyoródi pálya bezárná a kapuit az emberek autó-, és motorsport szeretete előtt, és több olyan programot is szerveznek 2012-ben is, amiben a MAMS és a MNASZ vagy éppen a rendőrség, mint társszervező szerepel majd.
*„Több olyan közös projektet szeretnénk elindítani, ami például a gyermekeknek fog szólni, hisz később belőlük is kikerülhetnek leendő partnereink. Ugyancsak folytatjuk sportszakmai és biztonságos közlekedést elősegítő oktatási programjainkat – fogalmazott a 46 éves kiváló tereprali versenyző.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Magyar tekés sikerek Bolzanóban*
2011. 10. 08. 18.50

 <RIGHT> 



*


A nőknél az FTC, a férfiaknál a Szegedi TE csapata nyerte a tekézők bolzanói Európa Kupáját, amelyen a nemzeti bajnokságok ezüstérmesei vettek részt.

*​*
*A Szeged a selejtezőből 3574 fás teljesítménnyel harmadik helyen jutott az elődöntőbe, ahol 4-4-es döntetlent játszott a román CFR Cluj együttesével, de több szettpontjával fináléba került. A szombati döntőben Kakuk Levente, Szél Tibor, Karsai László, Ernyesi Róbert és Kiss Norbert megnyerte a párharcát, csupán Kovács Péter maradt alul a horvát Zapresic játékosával szemben, így a két pontot érő több szerzett fának köszönhetően 7-1-re diadalmaskodott a Szeged.
Az FTC 3293 fával éppen negyedikként élte túl a selejtezőt, majd az elődöntőben a kvalifikáció legjobbját, a román Conpet Petrolul Ploiesti gárdáját győzte le 6-2-re. 
A fináléban Fegyveres Petra, Ballók Csilla és Sáfrány Anita megnyerte, míg Csongrádi Gyöngyi, Kaszás Krisztina és Szabó Mónika elvesztette a maga párharcát, de több ütött fával a zöld-fehérek nyertek 5-3-ra.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 13)

*Lefutotta a maratont, utána szülni ment*





*


Pár órával maratoni futás után szült egy nő az Egyesült Államokban.
*​*
*
A 27 éves Amber Miller jószerivel alighogy kifújta magát 42 kilométernyi szaladás után, megint "fújhatott", de ezúttal már a vajúdás könnyítése végett. A nő 8 hónapos terhesen vágott neki a chicagói maratoninak, és nem hitte volna, hogy célba ér, mivel eredetileg úgy tervezte, hogy csak a táv felét teljesíti. Kétmérföldenként tempót váltott: futás után gyalogolt, majd ismét szaladt. Végül annyira jól érezte magát a 21. kilométer után is, hogy végigcsinálta a 42-őt, majd megebédelt férjével, de sziesztára már nem volt idő, mert kezdődtek a fájások, este pedig 4 tagúvá bővült az asszony családja: a második gyermekét hozta világra. Mind ő, mind a baba egészségesek. 
Orvosai egyébként előzetesen nem beszélték le a kismamát a maratoni futásról. 
*Miller immár nyolcadszor vett részt maratonin, ezekből egyen szintén várandósan volt, de nem "ennyire", mint a mostanin. Ideje 6 óra 25 perc volt, ez eddigi legrosszabb eredménye*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Aranyéremmel díjazták Csikai Bence ugrásait*








*Hétvégén a havashalmi Poolban versenyeztek az extrém sportok legbevállalósabb magyar képviselői. A BMX és gördeszka szakág mellett az idei Pool Jam-en, első ízben az XTR-rolleresek is megmérették magukat, így Csikai Bence, a Hell Racing Team roller versenyzője sem hiányozhatott a mezőnyből. Bár Bence várva-várt új ugrását nem adta be, a döntő két perce alatt így is közel húsz vérbeli „Csikai-trükkel” ejtette ámulatba a zsűrit és megszerezte az aranyérmet.*​*​*„Arra készültem, hogy szombaton beadom legújabb trükkömet, de annyira szoros volt a verseny, hogy nem akartam kísérteni a sorsot. Helyette szinte minden olyan ugrást bemutattam, amit én adtam be először Magyarországon:



mondhatjuk, hogy egy best-of válogatással versenyeztem.” – emlékezett nevetve a fiatal egri sportoló. Természetesen Bence azóta is tökéletesíti eddigi talán legveszélyesebb és látványosabb trükkjét – nem csak hátrafelé szaltózik, de utána hátsó kerekére érkezve vissza is ugrik az ívbe.
A Pool Jam második születésnapjára szervezett versenyen csak az XTR-roller kategóriában közel 50 sportoló vett részt. Az amatőröktől kezdve a profi versenyzőkig mindenki megmutathatta mire képes a földön és a levegőben. A selejtezők és a döntők során két-két percet kaptak a versenyzők, hogy meggyőzzék a zsűrit, ők a legjobbak. Bencének elég is volt ennyi idő. „Nagyon vártam ezt a rendezvényt, rengeteget gyakoroltam. Egy igazi újdonsággal készültem a hétvégére, de nem szegi kedvem, hogy a bemutató végül csúszik egy kicsit, legalább van még időm tökéletesíteni az ugrást. A szoros pontálláson kívül a hideg is megerősített abban, hogy nem ez a legjobb alkalom az új trükköm bemutatására. Délután már szinte nem is éreztem a kezem, annyira elfagyott.” – mesélte a HRT rollerese.
A legközelebbi versenyre Miskolcon kerül sor, azonban Bence külföldre utazik csütörtökön, így a hétvégi versenyt ki kell hagynia. *Helyette Németországban kutatja fel az extrém sport versenyeket, hogy az őszi szünet szabadnapjai alatt kipróbálja magát a nemzetközi mezőnyben is.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Rekord! Csaknem 2 tonnás futtballcipő*





*


A Guinness Rekordok Könyvébe szeretne bekerülni természetes bőrből varrt, öt méter hosszú és közel két tonnát nyomó futballcipőjével egy zaporizzsjai cipészmester, aki a dél-ukrajnai város stadionja előtt helyezné el alkotását.
*​*
*

Jurij Alekszandrov és segédei a gigantikus futballcipő elkészítéséhez annyi bőrt használtak fel, amennyiből legalább 200 pár férfi lábbelit lehetett volna előállítani. A két méter széles és több mint három méter magas szupercsuka felső része bőr, a talpa fém, így a gulliveri méretű lábbeli 1,8 tonnát nyom – adta hírül szerdán a tsn.ua ukrán hírportál.
Alekszandrov és csapata kérvényezte, hogy alkotásukat jegyezzék be a Guinness Rekordok Könyvébe. 

*A mester azt tervezi, hogy a futballcipő-óriást a zaporizzsjai Szlavutics Aréna labdarúgó stadion főbejáratánál állítja ki.
*



*Fotó - Ecclestone lánya egy halom pénzben hempereg*


*A Formula-1 korlátlan ura Bernie Ecclestone sok mindenre lehet büszke. A birodalomra, amit felépített, a szakmai életútjára, az üzleti életben elért sikereire, valamint két gyönyörű lányára is. Petra és Tamara rendszeresen szerepelnek újságok címlapjain, utóbbi már csak azért is, mert fotómodellként dolgozik. *


A hollywoodi sztárfotósnak, Tyler Shieldsnek volt akkora szerencséje, hogy Tamara modellt álljon neki, vagy inkább feküdjön, ráadásul meztelenül egy halom bankjegy között. A celeblány egyébiránt hamarosan bemutatkozik a Channel 5 „Milliárd dolláros lány” című műsorában is.






:lol:
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*17 temetőben 159 sírnál koszorúztak*









*A megemlékezések sorozatát immár három évtizede Lemhényi Dezső, a köztiszteletben állt Butykó mester, kezdeményezte. *

Halottak napja alkalmából koszorút helyeztek el a magyar úszó és vízilabdasport bajnokainak, edzőinek, kiemelkedő személységeinek síremlékénél. 

Az elismerésreméltó hagyományt Domby Iván vezetésével a vízilabda szövetség képviselői folytatják. 

*Ebben az esztendőben már 8 fővárosi és 9 vidéki temetőben összesen 159 sírnál helyezték el az emlékezés nemzeti színű szalaggal díszített kis koszorúját. *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Második lett a magyar bajnok Nagyváradon*
2011. 11. 06. 13.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Ezüstérmes lett a magyar bajnok a Nagyvárad Openen. Az Andrea Silvestri, Váradi Martina páros a latintáncok nyílt nemzetközi kategóriájában állhatott fel a dobogó második fokára. *

A magyar duót csak az orosz Vitalij Pantelejev, Darija Glukhova kettős tudta megelőzni a 74 párost felvonultató versenyen.

A bronzérmet Miha Vodicar és Nadiya Bychkova (Szlovénia) szerezte meg. 

Váradi Martina szerint jó formában versenyeztek. *„Végig kiegyensúlyozott produkcióval sikerült érmet szereznünk Romániában, elégedettek vagyunk”* – nyilatkozta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának az eredményhirdetés után a magyar bajnok páros hölgytagja. 

*A legjobb 24-ben volt még egy magyar kettős: dr. Faluvégi András és Pandur Petra a 20-21. lett.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Sidi Péter újabb győzelme az iráni sportlövő Grand Prix-n*





*


A csütörtöki 3x40 lövéses összetett után pénteken, a kisöbű sportpuska 60 lövéses fekvő versenyszámban is Sidi Péter nyert az első iráni sportlövő Grand Prix-n, Teheránban.
*​*
*
*A komáromi sportoló beszámolója szerint az alapversenyben* *596 kört lőtt, majd a döntőben 103,3-ig jutott.* 
Másodikként a svéd Karl Olsson (593+102,6), harmadikként pedig a bolgár Anton Rizov (593+100,2) zárt.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*A doppingdílerekre is lecsapnak*
2011. 11. 17. 03.51

<RIGHT> 






*A jövőben a doppingdílerekre is lecsapnak a hatóságok, ha a parlament elfogadja a büntető törvénykönyv módosítását - hangsúlyozta Molnár Zoltán, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság főtitkára a Magyar Antidopping Csoport konferenciáján. Czene Attila sportért felelős államtitkár arról beszélt, hogy a magyar soros uniós elnökség idején három évre szóló doppingellenes munkatervet dolgoztak ki.* 

A doppingszerek terjesztőire akár öt év börtön várhat a megfelelő jogi szabályozással. A Btk. tervezett módosítása alapján egy-egy bűnszövetkezet dílereit kettőtől nyolc évig terjedő szabadságvesztéssel büntethetik – jelezte Molnár Zoltán, a MOB főtitkára. 
A sportvezető jelentős eredménynek nevezte, hogy az államtitkárság munkájának köszönhetően - az olimpiai bizottság korábbi tervei alapján - hamarosan a hatóságok is üldözik majd a dílereket. 
Molnár Zoltán megjegyezte, hogy a sportolókra ez nem vonatkozik, kivéve ha maguk is terjesztik a tiltott szereket, a versenyzők továbbra sem a polgári bíróságok, hanem a doppingeljárást lefolytató testület előtt felelnek. 
Kiemelte, hogy az ellenőrzések szigorát nem lehet mérsékelni, a magyar sportnak nincs szüksége csalással elért eredményekre. 
A főtitkár fontosnak nevezte a felvilágosító munkát, az olimpiai kerettagoknak részt kell venniük ilyen előadásokon, a jövő júliusi londoni kiutazásig pedig három negatív tesztre van szükségük. 
Az olimpikonoknak nyilatkozatot is kell tenniük, hogy tisztán és fegyelmezetten, a szabályokat betartva készülnek és versenyeznek, a dokumentumokat pedig alá kell írniuk az érintett orvosoknak, edzőknek, csapatvezetőknek, szövetségi kapitányoknak, valamint az egyesületi és a szövetségi vezetőknek is. 
Molnár Zoltán hoz zátette, hogy csak a közvetlen érintettek után vethető fel a MOB vagy az állami sportvezetés felelőssége az egyes esetekben. 
Arról is beszélt, hogy a szabályokat kijátszókra, a visszavonulásukat doppingolásra felhasználókra, majd vigyorogva visszatérőkre is lesújtanak. Akik trükköznek, nem tartják be az előírásokat, azokat kizárhatják az olimpiáról - hangsúlyozta. 
A MOB a jövőben sem támogatja étrend-kiegészítőkkel a sportolókat, nem is fogalmaznak meg ajánlásokat, de felhívják a versenyzők figyelmét a táplálék-kiegészítők alapos bevizsgálására – mondta kérdésre válaszolva Molnár Zoltán. 
Czene Attila sportért felelős államtitkár arról beszélt a Magyar Antidopping Csoport konferenciáján, hogy a doppingellenes küzdelemben az uniós elnöki ciklus alatt számos egyeztetésen kellett vezető szerepet betöltenie. A magyar elnökség három évre uniós munkatervet dolgozott k i. 
Azt az álláspontot támogatta ő maga és az unió is, hogy a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség, hogy a WADA kiadásai nem emelkedhetnek, a tagállamoknak ne kelljen több pénzt fizetniük – hangsúlyozta Czene Attila. 
A WADA alapító ülésének (Foundation Board) most hétvégi témái között ez a kérdés is központi szerepet kap majd, ahogy a szervezet kódexének előírásai, a követelményeknek való megfelelés és az ADAMS adatszolgáltató rendszer is. 
Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport vezetője megjegyezte, hogy a nemzetközi tárgyalásokon, konferenciákon és a WADA alapító testületének ülésein a résztvevők megkülönböztetett figyelemmel kísérték Czene Attila felszólalásait, hiszen ő egyszerre képviselte hitelesen az állami sportvezetést és olimpiai bajnokként versenyzőket, a hitelességéhez így nem férhetett kétség. 
Tiszeker Ágnes megjegyezte, hogy a WADA ellenő ;rzése is a fontos kérdések között lesz a hétvégén, hiszen az ügynökség állam az államban, nyomást gyakorolhat országokra. 
A Magyar Antidopping Csoport ellenőrzéséről azt mondta, hogy a WADA évenként vizsgálja a tagszervezetek tevékenységét, és a szervezet kötelezően elvárja az ISO-minősítést is. (A WADA legutóbb szeptemberben ellenőrizte a MACS munkáját, az ISO-minősítést pedig már áprilisban megkapta a szervezet.) 
A következő időszakban a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság orvosi testületének szakemberei is figyelemmel kísérik a nemzeti doppingellenes szervezet működését - jelentette be Tiszeker Ágnes és Molnár Zoltán. 
A Magyar Antidopping Csoport vezetője a tanfolyammal egybekötött konferencia első szakaszában a doppingolás történetéről, a tiltott szerekről, az egészségi kockázatokról és az ellenőrzések fontosságáról beszélt. 
Kiemelte, hogy nem legalizálható a doppingolás, nem lehet hagyni, hogy a sportolók veszélyes anyagokkal rombolják szervezetüket. 
*Az ingyenes tanfolyamra csaknem kétszázan jelentkeztek, a 15 órás OKJ-s képzés végén a tesztet megfelelően kitöltők oklevelet kapnak.*

Magyar Antidopping Csoport sajtóanyag
​


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

Csodálkozom, hogy egy kanadai fórum sportosztályán nem találok rodeo-topikot


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

foltoscsiko írta:


> Csodálkozom, hogy egy kanadai fórum sportosztályán nem találok rodeo-topikot


 
Szia!

Semmi akadálya...,hogy nyissál egy ilyen topikot...hiszen minden Kedves tagunknak ez a lehetőség megadatik...

nosza csak bátran vágj bele és rajta...indulhat a rodeo


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Továbbra is a MACS látja el a nemzeti doppingellenes szervezet feladatait*​ 
*Az állam megbízásából a következő négy esztendőben is a Magyar Antidopping Csoport(MACS) látja el teljes körűen a nemzeti doppingellenes szervezet (NADO) feladatait idehaza.*​ 
A friss megbízásról a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság főtitkára számolt be azon a pénteki sajtótájékoztatón, amelyet a MACS tartott elmúlt négy évi tevékenységéről. Molnár Zoltán elmondta, hogy a közbeszerzési pályázat végeredménye is beszédesen minősíti a MACS nagy elismerést kiváltó munkáját, hozzátéve, hogy a szervezet szakemberei nemcsak doppingellenőrzést végeznek, hanem felvilágosító-megelőző tevékenységük is hatékony. A MOB főtitkára kitért rá, hogy a 2012-es londoni, nyári olimpia előtt az ötkarikás játékokra készülő és utazó magyar sportolók mindegyike legalább három ellenőrzésen esik át, mielőtt repülőre ülne az olimpiai csapat tagjaként. Elárulta továbbá, hogy lesznek "célcsoportok", vagyis olyan versenyzők, akiket 24-48 órával az elutazás előtt vetnek alá vizsgálatnak, s még időben meglesz a kontroll eredménye is.
"A példátlan szigor indokolt, hiszen idén is volt pozitív eset, s mi nem hátrálunk meg, a zéró toleranciának a szankciók területén is meg kell jelennie" - fogalmazott Molnár, aki újfent figyelmeztetett rá: a MOB rigorózus doppingszabályzata kimondja, hogy aki olimpián doppingvétséget követ el a magyar sportolók közül, örökre kizárja magát az olimpiai mozgalomból.
Tiszeker Ágnes, a MACS vezetője elmondta, hogy 2007 és 2011 között a magyar állam megrendelésére összesen 4650 mintavétel történt, s a regisztrált pozitív esetek száma a magyar sportolók körében összesen 32. A hazai versenyzőkön kívül külföldieket is ellenőriztek a MACS szakemberei, külföldi partnerek, így például a "főnök", a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) mellett különböző sportágak világszövetségeinek, így a súlyemelők, az atléták, az öttusázók, a testépítők, az ökölvívók, az úszók vagy éppen az autóversenyzők nemzetközi szövetségeinek a megbízásából.

*A MACS irányítója kitért rá, hogy az eltelt négy évben összesen 13 750 mintát vettek, 47 százalékban magyar versenyzőtől. *
*A vizsgálatok 54 százalékát végezték el versenyen kívül, s 68 százalékban előre nem bejelentett módon, ami pedig a további megoszlást illeti, az összmintából csaknem 11 és fél ezer volt a vizelet-, 1037 a vér-, 281 a drogteszt.*​ 
*Tiszeker Ágnes arról is szólt, és a szakmai sikerek közé sorolta, hogy a londoni olimpiára már tíz magyar doppingellenőrt akkreditáltak a házigazdák.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Magyar légiparádé az Egyesült Arab Emírségek születésnapján*
2011. 12. 13. 

 <RIGHT> 






*Egy magyar műrepülő-csapat hatalmas légiparádét csinált az Egyesült Arab Emírségek születésnapján. Az arab állam fennállása 40. évfordulóját ünnepli.*

Dubaiban fantasztikus ünnepsorozat vette kezdetét, ahol Veres Zoltán és csapata tette emlékezetessé a kerek évfordulót. A magyar műrepülő Európa-bajnokon kívül Góger Attila és Ferencz László kápráztatta el a nézőket a Pálma-sziget felett. A csapat Deme János főmérnökkel egészült ki.
*„Több éve jó kapcsolatban vagyok a helyiekkel, így örömmel vállaltam a felkérést a légiparádéra. Igyekeztünk felejthetetlen produkcióval előrukkolni. Az egyik ilyen mutatványunk például az volt, hogy a műrepülők füstölőivel egy 40-es írtunk az égre”* – nyilatkozta Veres Zoltán a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának.




​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*Sportcsillagok Gálaestje - Berki és Csipes az Év sportolója*








*Berki Krisztián tornászt és Csipes Tamara kajakost, a Ferencváros női kézilabdacsapatát, Storcz Botond kajak-kenu szövetségi kapitányt, illetve Csipes Ferenc kajakedzőt választották az év legjobbjának a Magyar Sportújságírók Szövetségének (MSÚSZ) 54. alkalommal kiírt szavazásán.*


A díjakat hétfő este, a budapesti Syma Csarnokban adták át a kategóriák dobogósainak a gálaműsorral egybekötött ünnepségen, amelyen megjelent Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, a rendezvény fővédnöke és Czene Attila sportért felelős államtitkár.
A voksolás 54 éves történetében először fordult elő, hogy a csapatok között egy klub végzett az élen, ezt KEK-győzelmével érte el a Ferencváros női kézilabdacsapata, amely a bajnokságban bronzérmes lett. Korábban dobogós helyre is csak kilenc alkalommal "futott be" klubcsapat, legutóbb 1995-ben volt erre példa, akkor a Ferencváros Bajnokok Ligájában szerepelt labdarúgó-együttese volt díjazott. Ugyancsak először fordult elő, hogy apa és lánya, Csipes Ferenc és Tamara egyszerre nyerte meg saját kategóriájában az év legjobbja címet.
Az idén először kiírt közönségdíjat Michelisz Norbert, a túraautó-világbajnokság egyetlen magyar pilótája Gyulay Zsolttól, a Hungaroring Zrt. elnökétől vette át. A Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap (MTVA) különdíját Szabó László kommunikációs igazgató a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottnak nyújtotta át, Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány vette át az elismerést. Hegyi László, a szervezőbizottság elnöke, a Sportcsillagok Gálaestjének főigazgatója különdíját Kassai Viktor játékvezető kapta, a magyar Aranylabdát, az esztendő legjobb labdarúgójának járó díjat pedig az idén Juhász Roland érdemelte ki.

*Az 54. Év sportolója szavazás dobogósai:*

*Férfiak:*
*1. Berki Krisztián, torna 1849 pont*
*2. Gyurta Dániel, úszás 1241*
*3. Vajda Attila, kajak-kenu 606
*
*Nők:*
*1. Csipes Tamara, kajak-kenu 1549 pont*
*2. Kozák Danuta, kajak-kenu 833*
*3. Kovács Sarolta, öttusa 670*

* Csapat:*
*1. FTC női kézilabdacsapata 780 pont*
*2. Férfi öttusaváltó (Marosi Ádám, Kasza Róbert, Tibolya Péter) 717*
*3. Női kajaknégyes (Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma) 705*

*Szövetségi kapitány:*
*1. Storcz Botond, kajak-kenu 1085 pont*
*2. Pálvölgyi Miklós, öttusa 886*
*3. Kiss László, úszás 660*

*Edző:*
*1. Csipes Ferenc, kajak-kenu 1105 pont*
*2. Kovács István, torna 1105*
*3. Széles Sándor, úszás 754*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Téli kupák*
2011. 12. 25. 








*A hideg sem szegte a lábtoll-labdások kedvét. Novemberben és decemberben két kupát is rendeztek, amelyen az utánpótlás színe-java labdát, pontosabban tollat ragadott.*


A novemberi nyárlőrinci Tini-kupa rekord mezőnyt vonultatott fel: hét egyesület százöt versenyzője indult az évzáró gyermek- és serdülőversenyen. A tíz versenyszámos tornán hétszer az Újszászi VVSE sportolói álltak a dobogó legmagasabb fokán, egyszer-egyszer a nagykanizsaiak és a pusztaszeriek bizonyultak a legjobbnak, serdülő leány párosban pedig a cserszegtomaji-nagykanizsai duó végzett az élen. 

*Tripláznia senkinek sem sikerült, azonban a gyermek korcsoportban két-két aranyérmet nyert Barta Martin, Csák Vivien, Farkas Lilla és Hornyák Erzsébet – az Újszászi VVSE színében -, a serdülőknél pedig Kunics Réka és Oszlányi Mercédesz, a Nagykanizsa ZSE és az Újszászi VVSE sportolói bizonyultak a legjobbnak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 27)

*Szilveszteri úszás Tapolcán, újévi csobbanás Szigligeten*
2011. 12. 27. 02.20​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Rendhagyó módon készülnek a szilveszter és az újév köszöntésére Veszprém megyében: az év utolsó napján rendezik Tapolcán a Malom-tó átúszását, míg január elsején újévi csobbanásra várják a szigligeti Balaton-parton az érdeklődőket.*​ 

Mint azt Gerencsér Barbara rendezvényszervező elmondta, idén másodszorra szerveznek úszást Tapolcán az egyébként csak turisztikai látványosságnak számító, fürdőzésre nem használt Malom-tóban. Tavaly szilveszterkor Schirilla György vezetésével 23 önként jelentkező úszta át a városközpontban található, aranyhalakkal teli tavat, amelynek vize az azt tápláló forrásoknak köszönhetően télen-nyáron állandó hőmérsékletű, 14-16 Celsius fokos, tehát soha nem fagy be. Idén ennél is több résztvevőre számítanak, és míg tavaly kizárólag férfiak vállalkoztak a karsztvízzel teli Malom-tó átúszására, a jelentkezők között már vannak nők is.​ 
Ebben az évben* Schirilla György* mellett a rendezvény vendége lesz* Kiss Gergő vb-bronzérmes úszó is.* A jelentkezéseket a www.tapolcacsarnok.hu oldalon várják.
Hagyományteremtő szándékkal rendezik meg az újévi csobbanást Szigligeten: az újév köszöntésének eme szokatlan módját választók orvosi felügyelet mellett mártózhatnak meg január elsején délután a várhatóan nulla Celsius fokos Balatonban.​ 
*A csobbanás után lencsegulyást és forralt bort kínálnak a résztvevőknek.*​ 
*A szervezők szerint aki kibírja a jeges fürdőzést, az utána egész évben egészséges lesz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 29)

*Az újságírók szerint Djokovic és Björgen az év sportolója*








*A Nemzetközi Sportújságíró Szövetség (AIPS) szerint a teniszező Novak Djokovic és a sífutó Marit Björgen volt az év legjobb sportolója.*


A szavazáson - melyen 82 ország 379 médiamunkása vett részt - a többek között három Grand Slam-trófeát begyűjtő, világelső szerb teniszező mögött az FC Barcelona argentin sztárfutballistája, Lionel Messi végzett a második helyen, csakúgy, mint tavaly. A mostanit az elmúlt évi végeredménnyel összevetve további hasonlóság, hogy akkor is teniszező, nevezetesen a spanyol Rafael Nadal teljesítménye nyűgözte le a legtöbb újságírót.
A nőknél az oslói északisí-világbajnokságon négy arany- és egy ezüstérmet szerző Björgent az 5000 és 10 000 méteren világbajnok kenyai atléta, Vivian Cheruiyot követi a rangsorban.
A csapatok között az FC Barcelona a labdarúgóival és a kézilabdázóival is bekerült az élcsoportba, az első és a negyedik hely megkaparintásával. Ami a szakírók számára legjobb munkakörülményeket biztosító sportesemények rangsorát illeti, az augusztus-szeptember fordulóján rendezett dél-koreai atlétikai világbajnokság került az élre.

*Az AIPS rangsorai:*

*férfiak:*

*1. Novak Djokovic (szerb, tenisz) 812 szavazat*
* 2. Lionel Messi (argentin, labdarúgás) 690 *
* 3. Usain Bolt (jamaicai, atlétika) 441*
* 4. Sebastian Vettel (német, Forma-1) 401 *
* 5. Roger Federer (svájci, tenisz) 196 *
* 6. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, kerékpár) 174 *
* 7. Dirk Nowitzki (német, kosárlabda) 171 *
* 8. Yohan Blake (jamaicai, atlétika) 161 *
* 9. Petter Northug (norvég, sífutás) 137 *
*10. Ryan Lochte (amerikai, úszás) 126 *


* nők (79/359):*

*1. Marit Björgen (norvég, sífutás) 576 *
*2. Vivian Cheruiyot (kenyai, atlétika) 566 *
*3. Federica Pellegrini (olasz, úszás) 448 *
*4. Petra Kvitova (cseh, tenisz) 425 *
*5. Sally Pearson (ausztrál, atlétika) 389*
*6. Caroline Wozniacki (dán, tenisz) 375 *
*7. Homara Szava (japán, labdarúgás) 271*
*8. Melissa Franklin (amerikai, úszás) 190 *


*csapat (363/80):*

*1. a Barcelona labdarúgócsapata 1411*
*2. az új-zélandi rögbiválogatott 1000*
*3. a brazil férfi röplabda-válogatott 617 *
*4. a Barcelona kézilabdacsapata 248*


 *az újságírók számára a legjobb munkalehetőséget biztosító események:*

*1. atlétikai-világbajnokság 633 (Tegu) *
*2. wimbledoni teniszbajnokság 616*
*3. rögbi-világbajnokság (Új-Zéland) 326*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Az idei esztendő fontos, érdekes sporttörténései - a teljesség igénye nélkül*​ 
*Az év sportsztorijai - Január, február, március, április*​ 

*Január:*
-------
- *Az olimpiai selejtezőt érő* hetedik helyen végez* a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott *a svédországi világbajnokságon. A tornán a franciák megvédik címüket.
- *Kevin McCabe, a Ferencváros Labdarúgó Zrt.* tulajdonosa bejelenteti: elérkezettnek látja az időt arra, hogy a klub vezetését másra bízza.
- *A magyarok összesen* öt érmet szereznek a hollandiai *rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya* Európa-bajnokságon.
-* Lionel Messi, az FC Barcelona argentin futballistája nyeri az első ízben odaítélt FIFA-Aranylabdát,* a legszebb gólért járó Puskás-díjat a török *Hamit Altintop* kapja.
- A férfiaknál *Novak Djokovic, a nőknél Kim Clijsters* a győztes az ausztrál nyílt bajnokságon.​ 
*Február:*
--------
- *Nagy László bejelenti*, hogy nem kíván a magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatottban szerepelni.
- *A Pécs és a Sopron* együttese a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzik a női kosárlabda Euroligától.
-* Bejelenti visszavonulását Ronaldo*, a brazilok kétszeres világbajnok, aranylabdás futballistája.
- *Gyulay Zsoltot,* a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatóját választják meg a Magyar Nemzeti Autósport Szövetség (MNASZ) elnökévé.
- *A fővárosban zajló rendbontások*, erőszakos cselekmények és a bizonytalan belpolitikai helyzet miatt *törlik a Forma-1-es Bahreini Nagydíjat,* a világbajnokság március 13-án esedékes nyitóversenyét.
- *A Ferencvárosi Torna Club* elnöksége rendkívüli ülésén Kubatov Gábort választja meg az egyesület új elnökének.​ 
*Március:*
--------
- *Bejelentik, hogy Magyarország rendezheti* meg a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség *(FIFA) 2012-es kongresszusát*.
-* Sidi Péter* a férfi puskások között aranyérmet szerez a bresciai légfegyveres Európa-bajnokságon.
-* Kiderül, hogy a 73 kg-ban aranyérmes* *Ungvári Attila* szolgáltatott pozitív doppingmintát a februári Hungária Kupán; a *Magyar Judo Szövetség (MJSZ*) tájékoztatása szerint az anabolikus szteroidok közé tartozó sztanozololt találtak a szervezetében.
- *A mérkőzés manipulálásának vádjával* vizsgálatot indít két februári barátságos válogatott találkozón közreműködő bírók, köztük az észt-bolgár meccset dirigáló magyar hármas ellen a *Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA).* A február 9-én a törökországi Antalyában lejátszott bolgár-észt meccsen - engedély nélkül - *Lengyel Kolos* játékvezető, valamint két asszisztense, *Selmeczi Krisztián és Csák János* működött közre. A mérkőzés nemzetközi visszhangot váltott ki, miután felvetődött a csalás gyanúja, a 2-2-re végződött találkozón ugyanis mind a négy gól büntetőből született.
-* A kormány úgy dönt, 12-ről 13-ra emeli a Nemzet Sportolója cím birtokosainak számát, hogy Grosics Gyula és Buzánszky Jenő, az Aranycsapat két legendás labdarúgója egyszerre részesülhessen a kitüntetésben.*
- A* Szolnok* fennállása során harmadszor hódítja el a férfi *kosárlabda* Magyar Kupát, miután a döntőben házigazdaként 79-71-re legyőzi az Albacompot.
- *Janics Natasa* állapotos, a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakozó szeptemberre várja első gyermekét, így kihagyja az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot.
- *Michel Platinit* további négy évre, közfelkiáltással választják újra az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) elnökének a szervezet párizsi kongresszusán.
- A* magyar labdarúgó-válogatott* hazai környezetben 4-0-s, idegenben pedig 5-3-as vereséget szenved a világbajnoki ezüstérmes holland csapattól Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
-* A címvédő német* *Sebastian Vettel* (Red Bull) nyeri a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági világbajnokság idénynyitó viadalát, az Ausztrál Nagydíjat Melbourne-ben.​ 
*Április:*
--------
-* Búcsúzik* a férfi kézilabda Bajnokok Ligájából az *MKB Veszprém*, miután a nyolcaddöntő hazai visszavágóján csak 30-26-ra nyer Barcelona ellen. A spanyol csapat 54-51-es összesítéssel kerül a nyolc közé.
-* Az Európai Kézilabda Szövetség* *(EHF)* döntése értelmében *Magyarország és Horvátország rendezi meg a 2014-es női Európa-bajnokságot.*
-* Berki Krisztián* aranyérmet szerez a lólengés döntőjében a berlini tornász Európa-bajnokságon.
-* Története legnagyobb sikerét* éri el a* Paks* azzal, hogy a labdarúgó Ligakupa döntőjének visszavágóján hazai környezetben 3-0-ra győz a címvédő Debrecen ellen, így 4-2-es összesítéssel megnyeri a sorozat 2010/11-es szezonját.
-* Nem jut be a* *női kézilabda Bajnokok Ligája döntőjébe a Győri Audi ETO KC csapata*, mivel az első, spanyolországi mérkőzésen elszenvedett, 26-21-es vereség után a visszavágón 24-24-es döntetlent játszik az Itxako Navarrával.
- *Ungvári Miklós* aranyérmet szerez a 66 kg-os kategóriában az isztambuli olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Európa-bajnokságon.
- *A Sopron nyeri* - története során hetedszer - a női kosárlabda-bajnokságot, mivel a döntős párharc ötödik mérkőzésén idegenben, hosszabbításban 83-79-re legyőzi a címvédő Pécset.
- *A Borussia Dortmund* fennállása során hetedszer végez az élen a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban.
- *Nem sikerül a feljutás a* világelitbe a* magyar jégkorong-válogatottnak*, miután a hazai rendezésű divízió I-es világbajnokság "döntőjében" hosszabbításban kikap az olasz csapattól.
*- A Real Madrid *hazai környezetben 2-0-s vereséget szenved az ősi rivális FC Barcelonától a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén. A rendkívül durva találkozót Lionel Messi duplája dönti el.​ 
*Az év sportsztorijai - Május, június, július*​ 
*Május:*
------
- *A futball bundabotrányban érintett* két debreceni labdarúgó közül *Mészáros Norbertet* felmenti, *Vukasin Poleksic* kétéves eltiltását viszont helybenhagyja a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS).
- *Megnyeri az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságot az AC Milan.*
- *A világbajnoki címvédő Sebastian Vettel*, a Red Bull német pilótája győz a Forma-1-es Török, Spanyol és Monacói Nagydíjon.
-* Halálos balesetet szenved a belga Wouter Weylandt a Giro,d Italia országúti kerékpáros körverseny harmadik szakaszán.*
- *A Videoton FC labdarúgócsapata* megszerzi története első magyar bajnoki címét.
-* Az FC Barcelona megvédi bajnoki* elsőségét a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban.
-* A kontinentális szövetség* *(LEN)* arról dönt, hogy Budapest rendezheti meg a *2014-es férfi és női vízilabda Európa-bajnokságot.*
- *A Manchester United* egy fordulóval a zárás előtt megnyeri az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságot, ezzel története 19. bajnoki diadalát aratja.
- *A Ferencváros női kézilabdacsapata végez az élen a KEK-ben*: előbb hazai pályán 34-29-re nyer a spanyol Alicante ellen, majd a visszavágón 23-23-as döntetlent ér el, így 57-52-es összesítéssel hódítja el a trófeát.
- *Finnország az aranyérmes* a szlovákiai jégkorong-világbajnokságon.
- A *ZF Eger nyeri a férfi vízilabda ob* I 2010/11-es idényét.
- *A fennállásának 100. évfordulóját ünneplő Kecskeméti TE* a bajnok Videoton 3-2-es legyőzésével története során először bizonyul a legjobbnak a labdarúgó Magyar Kupában.
- A* Szolnoki Olaj* - fennállása során harmadszor - az élen végez a férfi kosárlabda NB I-ben.
- *Az FC Porto diadalmaskodik* a labdarúgó Európa Ligában: a dublini döntőben 1-0-ra győzi le a Braga csapatát.
- *Az MKB Veszprém sorozatban negyedszer*, összesítésben 19. alkalommal bajnok a férfi kézilabda NB I-ben.
-* A spanyol* *Alberto Contador 2008 után* másodszor nyeri meg a Giro d,Italia országúti kerékpáros körversenyt.
- *A Barcelona története során* negyedszer hódítja el a Bajnokok Ligája, illetve a BEK trófeáját, miután* a londoni Wembley Stadionban rendezett döntőben 3-1-re* veri a Manchester Unitedet. A mérkőzést Kassai Viktor vezeti.​

*Június:*
-------
-* Az egyedüli jelöltként induló* *Joseph Blattert* újabb négy évre megválasztják elnöknek a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) 61. kongresszusán, Zürichben.
-* A címvédő és világelső spanyol* *Rafael Nadal nyeri* a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság férfi egyesét, a nőknél a kínai Li Na diadalmaskodik.
-* A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 3-0-ra győz* San Marinóban, Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
- A *Nemzetközi Cselgáncs Szövetség doppingvétség miatt* kétéves eltiltással sújtja a 73 kg-os súlycsoportban érdekelt *Ungvári Attilát*, aki így nem indulhat a londoni olimpián.
- *Eldől, hogy a decemberi világbajnokságra nem juthat ki* - ezzel nagyon messzire kerül az olimpiai részvételtől - a magyar *női kézilabda-válogatott*, miután a vb-selejtező győri visszavágóján - az idegenben elszenvedett 26-24-es vereséget követően - 27-22-re kikap a német csapattól. Mátéfi Eszter szövetségi kapitány másnap lemond posztjáról.
- *Dzsudzsák Balázs*, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szélsője a holland PSV Eindhoventől az orosz Anzsi Mahacskalához igazol.
- *Jenson Button*, a McLaren brit pilótája nyeri a Forma-1-es *Kanadai Nagydíjat*. Két héttel később a világbajnoki címvédő Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) győz a valenciai Európa Nagydíjon.
- *A magyar női kosárlabda-válogatott* kettős vereséget szenved a németektől Európa-bajnoki pótselejtezőn, így nem vehet részt a lengyelországi kontinenstornán.
- *A magyar kajak-kenu* válogatott hat arany-, három ezüst-, és két bronzéremmel zárja a belgrádi Európa-bajnokságot.
- A* 81 kg-os Szellő Imre* bronzérmet szerez az ankarai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon.​ 
*Július:*
-------
- *A szerb Novak Djokovic* nyeri a férfi egyest az angol nyílt teniszbajnokságon, a nőknél pedig a cseh Petra Kvitova diadalmaskodik.
- A* Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) 123*., durbani ülésszakán eldől, hogy *Pjongcsang adhat otthont a XXIII. téli játékoknak 2018-ban.*
- *A címvédő* *Majthényi Szabolcs, Domokos András* kettős aranyérmes az olaszországi vitorlázó Repülőhollandi-világbajnokságon.
- *Fernando Alonso,* a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája nyeri a Forma-1-es Brit Nagydíjat. Két héttel később Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája győz Németországban, majd a hónap végén rendezett Magyar Nagydíjat a pályafutása 200. futamán rajthoz álló brit Jenson Button (McLaren) nyeri.
- *A vívó-válogatott* egy ezüst- és két bronzéremmel tér haza a sheffieldi vívó Európa-bajnokságról.
- *Súlyos betegség következtében életének 67. évében meghal Bicskei Bertalan, a magyar labdarúgás meghatározó személyisége*.
- *A Videoton búcsúzik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája* további küzdelmeitől, miután előbb 2-0-ra kikap idegenben, majd hazai környezetben 3-2-re nyer az osztrák Sturm Graz ellen. Az Európa Ligában a Ferencváros és a Kecskemét a selejtező második körében, a Paks a harmadik szakaszban esik ki.
- Az *ausztrál Cadel Evans* nyeri a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyt.
- *Uruguay* diadalmaskodik az Argentínában rendezett labdarúgó Copa Americán.
- *A jamaicai Asafa Powell 9.86 mp-es idővel* nyeri a 100 méteres síkfutást a Gyulai István Memorial Atlétikai Magyar Nagydíjon.
-* Eldől, hogy a* *magyar labdarúgó-válogatott* a hollandokkal, a törökökkel, a románokkal, az észtekkel és az andorraiakkal szerepel azonos csoportban a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság selejtezőjében.
- *A magyar úszóválogatott* egy arany- és négy bronzéremmel zárja a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságot, amelyen a férfi vízilabda-válogatott a negyedik helyen végez.​ 

*Az év sportsztorijai - Augusztus, szeptember*​ 
*Augusztus:*
----------
-* Három első és egy második helyezéssel a magyarok* szerepelnek a legeredményesebben az angliai *öttusa Európa-bajnokságon, Gillinghamben.*
- *Gera Zoltán,* a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott csapatkapitánya a Fulhamből korábbi klubjához, a *West Bromwich Albionhoz szerződik.*
- *Sidi Péter megvédi címét* a férfi kisöbű szabadpuska 3x40 lövéses összetett számban a belgrádi sportlövő Európa-bajnokságon.
- *Bejelenti visszavonulását Radulovics Bojana*, a Dunaújváros női kézilabdacsapatának emblematikus játékosa.
-* Hat bírót, köztük három magyart örökre eltilt minden futballal kapcsolatos tevékenységtől a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) fegyelmi bizottsága. *Lengyel *Kolos, Selmeczi Krisztián és Csák János* engedély nélkül működött közre február 9-én az észt-bolgár felkészülési mérkőzésen, a törökországi Antalyában. A bundagyanús találkozó 2-2-es döntetlennel zárult, valamennyi gól 11-esből született.
- *A magyarok összesen 11 érmet - hat aranyat, egy ezüstöt és négy bronzot - szereznek a kínai Sencsenben* (Shenzhen) rendezett Universiadén, az egyetemi és főiskolás sportolók világjátékán. A súlyemelő *Nagy Péter* november végén válik hivatalosan győztessé, miután kizárják előle a doppingoláson ért eredeti győztest.
- *Novak Djokovic nyeri New Yorkban az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság, *a US Open férfi egyes döntőjét, a nők versenyében az ausztrál Samantha Stosur diadalmaskodik.
-* A magyar válogatott hat arany-, egy ezüst- és három bronzéremmel ,* az olimpiai számokat tekintve két arannyal és egy ezüsttel, valamint 14 ötkarikás indulási joggal zárja a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs* kajak-kenu világbajnokságot*.
- *A magyar férfi kosárlabda-válogatott* Finnország és Portugália ellen elbukja az Európa-bajnoki pótselejtezőt, így nem jut ki a litvániai kontinenstornára.
- *A Fehérvár kanadai edzőjét, Kevin Primeaut* nevezik ki a magyar jégkorong-válogatott szövetségi kapitányának.
-* Két bronzéremmel* tér haza a* cselgáncs-válogatott* a párizsi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságról.
- *Balzsay Károly megszerzi a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét:* a 31 éves magyar ökölvívó Donyeckben többségi pontozással győzi le a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Sztaniszlav Kastanovot.
- *A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona* nyeri az Európai Szuperkupát, miután Monte-Carlóban 2-0-ra veri az Európa Liga-győztes FC Portót.
- A világbajnoki címvédő *Sebastian Vettel*, a Red Bull német pilótája győz a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon.
- *Pars Krisztián* ezüstérmet szerez a férfi kalapácsvetők versenyében a tegui szabadtéri atlétikai világbajnokságon.
-* A norvég Karl Erik Böhn lesz a női kézilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*​ 
*Szeptember:*
-----------
-* A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 2-1-re legyőzi Svédországot* a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezett Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn, ezzel megőrzi továbbjutási esélyét az E csoportban. Az együttes több mint 16 éves rossz sorozatot szakít meg a skandináv csapat ellen, amely legutóbb 1995 áprilisában jött ki vesztesként a két gárda párharcából. Négy nappal később a gárda Moldovában is diadalmaskodik, 2-0-ra.
- *A magyar válogatott két arany-, három ezüst- és egy bronzérmet szerez *a moszkvai, olimpiai kvalifikációs *öttusa-világbajnokságon,* ezzel az élen végez a nemzetek eredményességi rangsorában.
- *Bejelentik: a tervek szerint több milliárd forintos beruházással,* 25 hektár területen autó- és motorsport kutató és fejlesztő centrum épül Kiskunmajsán, a város ipari parkjában.
- *A vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel* nyeri a Forma-1-es világbajnokság Olasz Nagydíjat.
- A nemzetközi szövetség* (FILA)* elnöksége isztambuli ülésén eldől, hogy* Magyarország rendezheti 2013-ban a birkózó-világbajnokságot.*
- *Patrick Makau világcsúccsal, 2:03:38 órás eredménnyel* győz a *Berlin Marathonon*. A 26 éves kenyai atléta az etióp Haile Gebrselassie 2008-ban, szintén Berlinben futott 2:03:59 órás idejét adja át a múltnak.
- *A vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel* (Red Bull) nyeri a Forma-1-es világbajnokság Szingapúri Nagydíját.​ 

*Az év sportsztorijai - Október, november, december*​ 
*Október:*
--------
*- Meghal Albert Flórián, az egyetlen aranylabdás magyar labdarúgó.*
- *A nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) érvénytelennek nyilvánítja az úgynevezett hat hónapos olimpiai szabályt, ez azt jelenti, hogy a doppingvétség miatt ennél hosszabb időre eltiltott sportolókat nem lehet kizárni a következő játékokról.*
-* Sebastian Vettel,* a Red Bull német pilótája harmadik lesz a Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíjon, így négy futammal a zárás előtt behozhatatlan előnybe kerül, azaz megvédi világbajnoki címét.
- *A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott gól nélküli döntetlent játszik* a vendég finn csapattal utolsó Európa-bajnoki selejtezőjén a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban. Egervári Sándor együttese az elmúlt évek legjobb kvalifikációs szereplését produkálja, 19 pontjával Finnországot, Moldovát és San Marinót megelőzve a harmadik helyen zár csoportjában Hollandia és Svédország mögött.
-* Berki Krisztián megvédi világbajnoki címét* lólengésben a tokiói olimpiai kvalifikációs torna-vb-n.
- *Bejelentik, hogy 2014-ben Budapesten rendezik a műkorcsolya Európa-bajnokságot.*​ 
*November:*
---------
-* Bejelentik, hogy a jövő évben elkezdődik és 2015-ben fejeződik be a Puskás Ferenc Stadion újjáépítése.*
- *A családtagok mellett állami és sportvezetők, neves közéleti személyiségek, egykori csapattársak, barátok és szurkolók több százan kísérik utolsó útjára Albert Flóriánt, a Nemzet Sportolóját.*
- *Bejelentik, hogy hamarosan bemutatják Puskás Ferencnek, az Aranycsapat legendás futballistájának a teljes hagyatékát*, amely több mint kétéves előkészítő munkát követően érkezett meg a felcsúti Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémiára *(PFLA).*
- *A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott idei utolsó hazai mérkőzésén, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban 5-0-ra legyőzi Liechtenstein* együttesét, ezzel emlékezve az október 30-án elhunyt Albert Flóriánra, az egyetlen magyar aranylabdás futballistára. Később a Lengyelországban elszenvedett 2-1-es vereséggel zárja az évet a csapat.
-* Meglepetésre a Szeged a 2011-es Magyar Kupa győztese a férfi vízilabdázóknál: *a Tisza-partiak a döntőben a címvédő Honvéd legénységét verik 9-8-ra.
-* Konkoly Csaba távozik a Győri Audi ETO KC női kézilabdacsapatának éléről, helyét a válogatott norvég szövetségi kapitánya, Karl Erik Böhn veszi át.*
- *Az ausztrál Mark Webber* (Red Bull) nyeri az idényzáró Forma-1-es *Brazil Nagydíjat*.
- *Újabb fejlemény a hazai bundabotrányban:* bilincsben viszik el *Aczél Zoltánt*, a Haladás Sopron Bank vezetőedzőjét csapata Videoton elleni Magyar Kupa mérkőzését követően.​ 
*December:*
----------
- *Kiderül: súlyos kézsérülése miatt Erdei Zsolt nem tud kiállni december 31-én a címvédő amerikai Tavoris Cloud ellen a Nemzetközi Bokszföderáció (IBF) félnehézsúlyú világbajnoki címéért.*
-* A Pesti Központi Kerületi Bíróság előzetes letartóztatásba helyezi* *Aczél Zoltánt*, *a Siófok labdarúgócsapatának* korábbi, a Haladás Sopron Bank jelenlegi vezetőedzőjét, aki ellen kötelességszegés és vesztegetés a vád.
- *A címvédő argentin Lionel Messi (FC Barcelona), valamint a portugál Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) és a spanyol Xavi (FC Barcelona) marad versenyben a FIFA-Aranylabda megnyerésére.*
- *Juhász Roland nyeri a Magyar Aranylabda-szavazást*, azaz a hazai sportújságírók szerint az Anderlecht légiósa volt 2011 legjobb magyar labdarúgója.
-* Ismét tagja Kemény Dénes keretének Kásás Tamás*, a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó, aki júniusban, a sanghaji vb előtt jelentette be, hogy visszavonul a válogatottságtól.
- *Bejelentik, hogy Magyarország rendezi a 2015-ös női kosárlabda Európa-bajnokságot.*
- *Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA)* döntése értelmében *Kassai Viktor* is vezet majd mérkőzést a jövő évi *lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon*.
- *Utolsóként a magyar érdekeltségű csoportban is kialakul a világbajnoki selejtezők programja:* Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány együttese szeptember 7-én Andorrában kezdi meg a sorozatot, majd négy nappal később a vb-ezüstérmes Hollandiát fogadja. A nemzeti együttesnek ezenkívül jövőre még két tétmérkőzése lesz: októberben előbb Észtországban lép pályára, majd Törökországot fogadja.
- *Nagy László* szerint van egy határidő, amíg el kell döntenie, hogy játszik-e a spanyol kézilabda-válogatottban.
-* A Magyar Közlönyből kiderül: ötmilliárd forintért vásárolja vissza az állam - még az idén - az Üllői út, Könyves Kálmán körút találkozásánál lévő FTC-ingatlant Kevin McCabe-től.* Később a klub közli: visszavásárolja az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. részvényeinek 99 százalékát az angol tulajdonostól. Az egyesület március óta rendelkezett a futballt irányító zrt. menedzsment jogaival, de a részvényesi jogokat mint tulajdonos csak ezután gyakorolhatja - 2008 után - ismét. A futball is az anyaklub egyik szakosztályaként, önálló gazdasági társaságként működik majd tovább.​ 

*BOLDOG és SIKEREKBEN GAZDAG ÚJ ESZTENDŐT KIVÁNOK! *​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*


*Az Arany Kerékpártól a bajnokok bajnokáig*
2011. 12. 31. 20.09​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az MTI Sportszerkesztősége idén is összegyűjtötte a teljesség igénye nélkül az év legjobbjait sportáganként, illetve országonként.*​ 

A felsorolásban Novak Djokovic háromszor, Lionel Messi és Petra Kvitova pedig kétszer is szerepel. A szerb sztár a 2011-es év világbajnoka lett a Nemzetközi Tenisz Szövetségnél (ITF), emellett a kontinens hírügynökségei őt találták a legjobb európai sportolónak, továbbá a Nemzetközi Sportújságíró Szövetség (AIPS) szavazásán is az első helyre került. A Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő FC Barcelona argentin csatárát a L,Equipe című francia szaklap a bajnokok bajnokává választotta, hazájában pedig az év sportolója címet érdemelte ki. Ami a wimbledoni női egyest megnyerő cseh Kvitovát illeti, ő a női tornákat szervező WTA, illetve a nemzetközi sportági szövetség, azaz az ITF legjobbja is.
A lista magyar vonatkozása, hogy Szabics Imre, a magyar válogatott és a Sturm Graz csatára hatodik lett az év labdarúgója-szavazáson Ausztriában.​ 

*Az év legjobbjai:*
*------------------*​ 
*A francia Velo Magazine által évente tartott szavazáson a belga Philippe Gilbert kapta meg az év legjobb kerekesének járó Arany Kerékpár-díjat.*​ 

*Clint Dempseyt választották az év labdarúgójává az Egyesült Államokban.*​ 

*Mohammed Abdellaoue lett az év labdarúgója Norvégiában.*​ 

*Zlatan Ibrahimovicot választották - sorozatban ötödször, összességében hatodszor - az év labdarúgójának Svédországban. *
*A nőknél a világbajnokságon bronzérmes Lotta Schelin nyert.*​ 

*Carmelita Jeter (sprinter) és Jesse Williams (magasugró) az év atlétái az Egyesült Államokban.*​ 

*Thomas Morgenstern síugrót választották az év férfi sportolójának Ausztriában. *
*A nőknél az alpesi síző Elisabeth Görgl nyert.*​ 

*A wimbledoni bajnokság győztese, a cseh Petra Kvitova lett az év teniszezője a női tornákat szervező WTA-nál.*​ 

*Dwayne De Rosariót, a DC United kanadai középpályását választották az idény legjobbjának az észak-amerikai labdarúgó-bajnokságban (MLS).*​ 

*Ryan Lochte és Melissa Franklin érdemelte ki az év úszója címet az Egyesült Államokban.*​ 

*Az FC Santost erősítő Neymart választották az év labdarúgójává Brazíliában.*​ 

*Az országúti kerékpáros világbajnokság mezőnyversenyének győztesét, Mark Cavendish-t választották az év sportemberének Nagy-Britanniában. *​ 
*A nőknél a 800 méteres gyorsúszás világbajnoka, Rebecca Adlington nyerte a szavazást, amelyen több mint 800 sportújságíró adta le voksát.*​ 

*Svájcban Didier Cuche alpesi síző lett az év sportolója, a nőknél Sarah Meier Európa-bajnok műkorcsolyázó nyert.*​ 

*Nikola Karabaticot, a francia kézilabda-válogatott és a Montpellier átlövőjét választotta a L,Equipe című szaklap a bajnokok bajnokává Franciaországban. *​ 
*A nemzetközi rangsorban Karabatic negyedik lett, az első helyen Lionel Messi, az FC Barcelona labdarúgója végzett.*​ 

*A szerb Novak Djokovic és a cseh Petra Kvitova a 2011-es év világbajnoka a Nemzetközi Tenisz Szövetségnél (ITF).*​ 

*Karim Benzema, a Real Madrid csatára az Év francia labdarúgója a France Football magazin szavazásán.*​ 

*Vivian Cheruiyotot, az 5000 és a 10 000 méter világbajnokát, illetve Patrick Makaut, a maratonifutás világrekorderét választották az év atlétájává Kenyában.*​ 

*Sorozatban harmadszor választották az év sportolójának Belgiumban Philippe Gilbert országúti kerékpárost.*​ 

*David Alaba, a Bayern München 19 éves középpályása lett az év labdarúgója Ausztriában.*
*A szavazáson Szabics Imre, a magyar válogatott és a Sturm Graz csatára hatodik lett.*​ 

*Dirk Nowitzkit, a Dallas Mavericksszel NBA-bajnok kosárlabdázót és Magdalena Neuner világbajnok sílövőt választották meg Németországban az év legjobb férfi, illetve női sportolójának.*​ 

*Lionel Messi, a spanyol bajnokságban és a Bajnokok Ligájában egyaránt címvédő FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának támadója érdemelte ki az év sportolója címet Argentínában.*​ 

*A Manchester City elefántcsontparti légiósa, Yaya Toure lett az év labdarúgója az afrikai kontinensen.*​ 

*Sorozatban nyolcadik alkalommal teniszező bizonyult a legjobb európai sportolónak a kontinens hírügynökségeinek választásán: ezúttal Novak Djokovic végzett az élen.*​ 

*A Nemzetközi Sportújságíró Szövetség (AIPS) szerint a teniszező Novak Djokovic és a sífutó Marit Björgen volt az év legjobb sportolója.*​ 

*Patrick Chan világbajnok műkorcsolyázót választották az év sportolójává Kanadában.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*A delfinember boldogságától a hosszútávfutó szunyókálásáig az év legjei *








*Fehér Csaba humorát nem értékelték Újpesten, Kunkli Tivadar leterítette az óriást, Lubics Szilvia maratonfutás közben aludt el, de Dzsudzsák Balázs váratlan húzása, vagy a szövetségi kapitánnyal összekevert Szilágyi doktor reakciója szintén nyerő dolog volt a maga kategóriájában. Ilyen is volt a sport 2011-ben. *


*Kunkli Tivadar* thaibox-világbajnok előbb kirepült a ringből, majd kiütötte a nála egy fejjel magasabb és száz kilóval nehezebb Bob Sappot a K-1 Rules Tournament Budapest küzdősport-gála főmérkőzésén, pedig úgy érezte magát a meccsen, mintha egy kéttonnás gép tolná le a földbe. A magyar harcos ezzel kiérdemelte az év kisembere címet, amely még akkor is jár neki, ha az önmagát Szörnynek nevező Sappet immár szinte mindenhol elpáholják a helyi vagányok.
Ha csak a hatását nézzük, az év vicce szerintünk egyértelműen Fehér Csabáé volt, aki a volt újpesti tulajdonos, Tolnai Sándor őrizetbe vétele után egy játék bilincset vitt be az öltözőbe, poénját azonban nem értékelte a klubvezetés. Először az egész csapatot meg akarták büntetni, ami ugyan nem történt meg, de Fehérnek nem volt tovább maradása a klubnál. 
Sokkal jobban végződött Kanyó Dénes története, aki a hódmezővásárhelyi uszonyos és búvárúszó-vébén világcsúccsal győzött, ám a szabályok szerint rossz helyen ünnepelt, ezért kizárták a versenyből. Bár az örömét még ez sem tudta elrontani, fél óra tárgyalás eredményeképpen végül visszakapta a világbajnoki aranyérmét, így lett ez lett az év hepiendje, amely után Kanyó önfeledten jelentette ki : *"Delfinember vagyok".*

Keserű vége lett viszont a *Dél-Afrikában* kitört fesztiválhangulatnak, amikor is októberben az egész ország abban a hitben ünnepelt, hogy futballválogatottjuk a Sierra Leone elleni döntetlennel kijutott a 2012-es Afrika-kupára. A meccs után a játékosok hosszú percekig táncoltak a pályán, az ország futballszövetségének elnöke egyenes adásban gratulált a csapatnak, a csatorna kommentátora szintén biztos résztvevőnek hirdette ki a válogatottat. Később aztán kiderült, a 2010-es vb házigazdái nem ismerték a selejtezősorozat egyik szabályát, amely alapaján Dél-Afrika valójában elbukta a selejtezőt, így kénytelen volt megélni az év kijózanodását.


Hasonlóan nagyon tévedett *Gaál Gyöngyi* játékvezető is, amikor a nőifoci-vb Ausztrália - Egyenlítői-Guinea meccsén az egyik guineai játékos kényelmesen a kezébe vette a labdát a kapuja előtt, a magyar bíró azonban nem ítélt semmit. Gaált hiába készítették fel a torna előtt, hogy *"egy női mérkőzésen az átlagosnál abszurdabb helyzetek is előfordulhatnak",* mégis neki jutott az év vakfoltja.


Ennél több is kimaradt* Lubics Szilviának*, aki annak ellenére nyerte meg első magyar nőként a Spartathlon ultramaratoni futóversenyt Athén és Spárta között, hogy elaludt futás közben. A fogorvosként praktizáló háromgyerekes családanyának két holtpontja volt a 246 kilométeres távon, sokszor dögtelepen keresztül, kóbor kutyák világító szempárjaitól kísérve futott éjszakánként, ilyen körülmények között nem is lehet másé az év szunyókálása.
Éberebbnek kellett volna lenniük az* Észak-karolinai Egyetem sportolóinak, *akik megették az év trükkjét. A lacrosse nevű sportág Észak-Amerikában nagy népszerűségnak örvend, a játék lényege, hogy a játékosok egy hálós végű bottal minél több gólt dobjanak az ellenfélnek. A Maryland csapatából Brian Farrell még jóval a veszélyes zóna előtt úgy tett, mintha átjátszaná a labdát Grant Catalino ütőjébe, utóbbi el is indult a kapu irányába, magára vonva a védők figyelmét. A labda azonban Farrellnél maradt, aki Drew Sniderhez passzolt, ő pedig gólt lőtt a meglepett ellenfélnek.


A fenti akciónál a labda helyett a puszta levegőt figyelte a védekező csapat, az év luftja ezzel együtt máshová került. A trinidadi U20-as válogatott *Cordell Cato* három mexikói védő kicselezése után éppen lőni készült, amikor a mozdulat közben a bal lábával elsodorta a labdát, így hiába lendített, bombagól helyett egy hatalmas esés lett a vége.


Ugyancsak fájdalmas élményekkel gazdagodhatott* Larry Hopkins,* akit az 52 éves Drewey Bozella agyabugyált el élete első profi bokszmeccsén. Bozella 26 évet ült ártatlanul börtönben, miután 1983-ban letartóztatták egy idős asszony meggyilkolásáért, ám később egy DNS-vizsgálat tisztázta. A korábban csak amatőrként bokszoló amerikai bunyós profiként tért vissza a ringbe, és rögtön olyan ütéseket mutatott be, hogy Hopkins csak úgy kapkodott a levegőben röpködő fogvédője után. Bozella viszont a negyedszázados rabság és az ötödik iksz után behúzta az év debütálását.


Ugyanezen a gálán rendezték az év egyik legjobban várt meccsét, a WBC félnehézsúlyú vb-címéről döntő Bernard Hopkins-Chad Dawson csatát. Ehhez képest a meccs már a második menetben véget ért, és nem egy kiütés miatt: Dawson felkapta és padlóra dobta Hopkinst, aki jelezte, hogy megsérült a válla, és nem tudja folytatni. Bár a bírák kihirdették Dawson TKO-győzelmét, később ezt érvénytelenítették, így Hopkinsnál maradt a vb-cím. 


Nemzetközi mértékkel a profi bokszban alighanem ez az év csalódása, számunkra viszont sokkal inkább Erdei Zsolt kényszerű visszalépése volt az. A kétszeres világbajnok élete eddigi legnagyobb lehetősége előtt, a felkészülés kellős közepén sérült meg, így nem állhat ki december 31-én Tavoris Cloud ellen. Ennek ellenére nem mondott le a világbajnoki címmeccsről, ahogy fogalmazott:* "Így nem akarom abbahagyni, ha kell, akkor inkább fél kézzel bokszolok." *


*Az év pofonját* nem bokszoló adta, hanem a Manchester City, amikor megalázó, 6-1-es verést mért a városi rivális Unitedre annak otthonában. Jonathan Evans kiállításáig csak 1-0-ra vezetett a City, majd szinte tökéletes futballal szedte ízekre az emberhátrányban is támadni próbáló hazaiakat. Az utolsó fél órában öt gólt rámolt be Roberto Mancini együttese a bajnoknak.


Valósággal sokkolta az országot, amikor bebizonyosodott, hogy Dzsudzsák Balázs a PSV-től a dagesztáni Anzsi Mahacskalához igazol, a hír hatására elszabadult indulatokat látva már akkor egyértelmű volt, hogy ez lesz az év szenzációja. A magyar szélső pár nap után arról számolt be, hogy napi 24 órán át lesik minden kívánságát, a csapaton belül is jó a megítélése, edzője pedig kezdőként számít rá a bajnokságban. Aztán az edzőt elküldték, Dzsudzsák kulcscsontja eltört, így összesen csupán 397 percet játszhatott az Anzsi bajnokijain. Egyelőre.


Ha nem is vetekedhetett Dzsudzsák eligazolásával, azért nagyot szólt Leo Beenhakker Újpestre hozatala is, a későbbiek ismeretében neveztjük akár az év sikertörténetének is. A holland sztáredző mindössze két hónapig mondhatta magát a klub sportigazgatójának, de ez az időszak elég viharosra sikerült: ő váltotta le Mészöly Gézát, akinek a helyére Zoran Spisljak érkezett, az edzőcsere miatt Bartha Csaba ügyvezető igazgató előbb lemondott, majd mégis maradt, közben Tolnai Sándor tulajdonost őrizetbe vették, majd szabadon engedték, némely játékosok pedig arra panaszkodtak, hogy nincs pénzük ennivalóra. A káosz közepébe csöppent Beenhakker persze jobbára csak megfigyelője volt az eseményeknek, ezzel együtt nem érezte kudarcnak az újpesti kalandot, bár angolos távozása után elismerte: nem úgy dolgozott, ahogy szeretett volna.


*Szilágyi György,* a fociválogatott orvosa valószínűleg a terveinek megfelelően végezte a munkáját, még akkor is, ha az angol, a finn, a luxemburgi és a San Marinó-i tévések is összekeverték Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitánnyal. A tizenöt éve a csapat mellett dolgozó doktor azt mondta, megtisztelőnek tartja a tévedést, gesztusával pedig kiérdemelte év nagyvonalúsága díjat.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 13)

*Nemzetközi kutyafogathajtó verseny a Mátrában *
2012. 01. 13. 02.38​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*2012. január 21-22-én kerül megrendezésre Galyatetőn a Magyar Kutyasport Szövetség havas Országos Bajnoksága, ami a nemzetközi Visegrád Kupa-sorozat része is, és a Havas Sportok Világnapjának rendezvénye.*



*Tiszeker Ágnes nyugodtan alszik és büszke az olimpiai "csapatára"*








*A Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) értékes referenciájának számít, hogy tagjai közül tízen – a teljes létszám közel egyharmada – a nyári játékok doppingellenőreként készülhetnek Londonba, ahol Tiszeker Ágnesnek, a csoport vezetőjének szavai szerint a „tűzvonalban” vetik majd be őket.*


- Mai formájában immár a hatodik esztendeje működik a 34 tagú csoportunk, amelyben a felsőfokú végzettség és az egészségügyi háttér folyamatosan a csatlakozás előfeltétele, de emellett szükség van masszívnak nevezhető nyelvtudásra is. Minden szakemberünk másodállásban szerződött a csoporthoz - akad köztük fogorvos, sőt, még gyógytornász is -, az alapszakmájától függetlenül mindenkinek elméleti és gyakorlati vizsgákon kellett jól megfelelnie – hangsúlyozta Tiszeker Ágnes, a MACS vezetője a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálatnak nyilatkozva, hozzátéve, hogy a csoportot sportnyelven szólva bátran minősítheti „élvonalbelinek”.


A szakember véleménye szerint a hatékony doppingellenőrzés első kritériuma a jó tervezés: annak eldöntése, hogy a vizsgálatokat mikor, hol és milyen anyagok jelenlétét keresve kell elvégezni.


- Valóban ez a munkánk sava-borsa, no és a folyamatos továbbképzés, amelynek egyik fontos része a csoporton belüli konzultáció. Havonta számolunk be egymásnak arról, hogy mi újat tapasztalnunk, milyen akadályokba ütköztünk, és az esetleg elkövetett kisebb hibákból is gyorsan levonjuk a szükséges következtetéseket. Tavaly állami megrendelésnek eleget téve 1100 mintát vettünk le, az elvégzett vizsgálatok száma azonban – az összesítés még tart - becslésem szerint a 3000-et is meghaladta, hiszen a nemzeti és a nemzetközi sportszervezetek felkéréseinek is eleget tettünk és számos alkalommal külföldi sportolókat is megvizsgáltunk. Legjobb versenyzőink, játékosaink és az edzőik számára is megnyugtató lehet, hogy a mintát adók körébe olyan nem magyar versenyzők is szép számmal bekerültek,akik a világversenyeken, így a közelgő londoni játékokon is a legnagyobb ellenfeleik lehetnek.


Tiszeker Ágnes nevét a 2004-es esztendő végén ismerte meg a hazai sportközvélemény, nem sokkal az athéni „zűrös”, de annál is inkább kínos, majd még szégyenteljessé is váló doppingesetek után.


- Csak örülni lehet annak, hogy a hazai szövetségek, az élsportolók és az élvonalban tevékenykedő szakemberek is egyre inkább együttműködőek a csoportunkkal. A helyzet határozottan sokat javult, ha valami rosszat tapasztalunk, annak az esetek döntő többségében a trehányság, a pontatlanság és a figyelmetlenség az oka. Cseppet sem bosszant bennünket, hogy szinte egész nap szól a telefonunk, sorra érkeznek az e-mailek, ami a tudatosság és az elvárható óvatosság jele. Az olimpia közeledtével egyre több a hozzánk érkező kérdés, amelyekre késlekedés nélkül adjuk meg a szakmailag megalapozott és megnyugtató választ.


A sokat emlegetett „rabló-pandúr” versenyfutásnak azonban közel sincs még vége. Újabb és újabb – elsősorban külföldi – vétkes esetekről lehet hallani, noha a közeli és távoli országokban is nagy erőfeszítéseket tettek és tesznek a doppingellenes küzdelem eredményességének növeléséért.


- Sokakkal együtt nekünk is az a célunk, hogy az olimpia sikeres és tiszta legyen. A jogszabályok egyértelműek, és azokra támaszkodva csak is az lehet a célunk, hogy kiszűrjünk és megszüntessünk minden veszélyforrást, még itthon és időben. 


„Tessék kérdezni” - kérjük az érintettektől, mert később már nem lehet arra hivatkozni, hogy nem tudtam, elfelejtettem, nem figyeltem. Én 200 nappal a versenyek versenye előtt is nyugodtan alszom, mert tudom, hogy a csoportunk minden feladatát pontosan teljesíti. Persze megtörténhet, hogy valakit valahol a tiltott készítmények fogyasztásán, vagy a „holléti”szabályok megsértésén érnek, őket nem sajnálni kell, hanem nevüket és tettüket intő példaként említeni.


Tiszeker Ágnes befejezésül arról beszélt, hogy a 10 tagú „londoni” magyar csapata tagjaira milyen feladatokat várnak.


- Elöljáróban annyit, hogy az olimpiai akkreditációjukért keményen meg kellett dolgozniuk, szóbeli és írásbeli vizsgát tettek és a nyelvtudásukról is számot kellett adniuk. Valamennyien a WADA nagy kötelékéhez csatlakozva, annak felügyelete alatt tevékenykednek majd, de hogy úgy mondjam, magyar integritásuk megőrzése mellett. Honfitársaikat semmiképpen sem vizsgálhatják, de így is bőven lesz munkájuk, például a cselgáncs, a súlyemelés, az evezés és az úszás „ötkarikás” versenyein.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*Sportlövészet: Sidi Péter 1 ponttal maradt el az abszolút világcsúcstól *
2012. 01. 18. 13.27​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Sidi Péter címvédőként aranyérmet nyert a szlovéniai Ruse GP nemzetközi légfegyveres versenyen kitűnő eredménnyel, az abszolút világcsúcstól mindössze egy ponttal elmaradva: 599/600 kör. *​ 
A női mezőnyben* Karmacsi Ildikó* meglepetést okozott és 397 körös eredménnyel és jó döntőbeli teljesítményével szintén *aranyérmet* nyert, míg *Szijj Katinka* 397 körrel a puskás nők között, *Sike Renáta* pedig 381 körrel a pisztolyos nők mezőnyében lett *ezüstérmes*.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Hungarian Open - Női légpuskában született kimagasló eredmény*








*A két magyar olimpiai kvótás, Sidi Péter és Csonka Zsófia nem állt lőállásba szombaton, a Hungarian Open légfegyveres nemzetközi viadal első napján, melyen a női légpuskások számában született kiugró eredmény.*


A nők 40 lövéses alapversenyében a szlovák Daniela Peskova egészen kiemelkedően lőtt, mindössze egy kilencese volt, így 399 körrel zárt. Vele egyedül Veres Kata tudta legalább megközelítőleg tartani a lépést, ő 397 körrel várta a finálét. A döntőben nem változott a sorrend közöttük, Peskova 500,8 körrel győzött, míg Veres 498,4-gyel lett második. Az olimpiai kvótaszerzésre a február közepén esedékes légfegyveres Eb-n legesélyesebbnek tartott Karmacsi Ildikó nagyon elrontotta az alapversenyét, csak 389 körig jutott, s végül ötödikként zárt.

A női pisztolyosoknál a betegséggel küzdő Csonka Zsófia hiányában az Eb-csapatban érdekelt Tobai-Sike Renáta magabiztosan vezetett az alap után (379 kör), ám a döntőben rengeteget hibázott (92,4 kör), négy nyolcast is lőtt, így végül csak harmadik lett. A győzelmet az Eb-re szintén utazó Nemes Adrienn szerezte meg 474,2 körrel.

*Eredmények (a magyar szövetség honlapja alapján):*

*férfi légpuska:*
*1. Háner Tamás 693,1 kör (592)*

*férfi légpisztoly:*
*1. Antal Balázs 668,9 kör (567) *

*női légpisztoly:*
*1. Nemes Adrienn 474,2 kör (375)*
*...3. Tobai-Sike Renáta (BHSE) 471,4 (379)*

*női légpuska:*
*1. Daniela Peskova (szlovák) 500,8 kör (399)*
*2. Veres Kata 498,4 (397)*
*3. Dalmati Nóra 493,5 (393)*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Két új taggal bővült a Halhatatlanok Klubja *








*A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó, Kárpáti György által irányított Halhatatlanok Klubja, azaz a Halhatatlan Magyar Sportolók Egyesülete tagja lett Dr. Kamuti Jenő, a Nemzetközi Fair Play Bizottság elnöke, kétszeres olimpiai ezüstérmes vívó, valamint Gyulay Zsolt, kétszeres olimpiai bajnok kajakozó, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság alelnöke.*


A hétfői ülésen az elnökség – amelynek alelnökei *Török Ferenc*, olimpiai aranyérmes öttusázó és *Vaskuti István*, olimpiai bajnok kenus, elnökségi tagjai pedig *Gyarmati Dezső*, háromszoros olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó és *Fenyvesi Csaba*, háromszoros olimpiai bajnok vívó – nem volt könnyű helyzetben, ugyanis összesen kilencen kaptak jelölést, majd a titkos szavazás végén derült ki, hogy* Kamuti Jenő* és *Gyulay Zsolt* *is csatlakozhat az elit klubhoz. *

*A Halhatatlanok Klubjához jelenleg 21-en tartoznak. A tagok mindent megtesznek az olimpiai eszme népszerűsítéséért, mind belföldön, mind határon túl.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*Megdöntötték a leghosszabb, segítség nélküli Antarktisz-túra rekordját* 


*Sikeresen teljesítette expedícióját és új rekordot állított fel az a két ausztrál férfi, akik segítség nélkül, sítalpakon jutottak el a Déli-sarkra.*

*Justin Jones és James Castrission csütörtök este érkeztek vissza kiindulási pontjukra: összesen 2700 kilométert tettek meg sítalpakon a sarki területen 89 nap alatt.*
*A rekord eddigi tartói 1800 kilométert tettek meg mindenféle légi vagy földi segítség nélkül.*

*"Nagyon fantasztikus érzés. Három nagyon kemény hónap van mögöttünk, néha már csak az volt a cél, hogy túléljük ezt a kalandot. Most már alig várom, hogy visszarepüljek Ausztráliába"* - *mondta el Castrission az érkezéskor.*

*"A hólyagok, fekélyek, fájdalmak és a fáradtság ellenére nagyszerűen érzem most magam. Fizikai és pszichikai szempontból viszont ez az út volt a legkeményebb dolog, amit valaha átéltem"* - *tette hozzá Jones.*

*A két férfi szilveszter napján érte el a Dél-sarkot. Legkésőbb péntekig pedig vissza kellett érkezniük az indulási állomásra, hogy elérjék a szezon utolsó Antarktiszról induló repülőgépét. A rossz időjárás a tervezettnél tíz nappal hosszabbította meg útjukat.*

*Az alváshiány és az alultápláltság miatt a két férfinek az utóbbi időkben már hallucinációi is voltak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Kosárlabdázó cipőt kapott Obama*


*




*


*Megajándékozták egy sportcipővel Barack Obama amerikai elnököt.*​*​*Egy, az NBA-ben használatos kosárlabda-cipőt kapott ajándékba Barack Obama amerikai elnök. 
​A politikusról köztudott, hogy nagy kedvelője ennek a csapatsportágnak, és éppen ezt kihasználva az NBA-ben ismert Nike-felszerelésgyártó viszonteladó, Spike Lee úgy döntött, hogy kihallgatást kér Obamától. 
​Nos, a ritka lehetőséget meg is kapta, és élve az alkalommal, egy Air Jordan márkanevű sportcipővel lepte meg az elnököt, aki még azt is megkérdezte, hogy ebben a cipőben milyen "palánknagyságok" fognak játszani? 
​*- Ezt az új tervezésű kosárlabdacipőt februárban dobjuk piacra, és ha az elnök úr arra is kíváncsi, mennyiért adjuk, nos, 175 dollárért, amúgy pedig kosaras-csillagok egész sora vásárolhat majd belőle* - válaszolta Spike Lee, aki ezek szerint a reklámozás nagymestere is.
​

*Hamarosan indul a második "roham" a TAO-s milliárdokért *






*„Az eddig jóváhagyott kérelmek közel 34 milliárd forintot juttatnak öt látvány-csapatsport – a kézilabda, a kosárlabda, a labdarúgás, a jégkorong, valamint a vízilabda – országos sportági szakszövetségeinek, továbbá ezeknek a sportágaknak a hivatásos és amatőr csapatainak.*


A Nemzeti Sport Intézethez, illetve a hozzá hasonlóan szintén hatóságként működő öt kedvezményezett sportág országos szakszövetségeihez ugyanakkor eddig közel 94 milliárd forintnyi, szám szerint 1600-nál is több kérelem érkezett be azoktól, akik élni kívánnak a társasági adóból (TAO) származó közvetett állami támogatással” – ezekkel a mondatokkal foglalta össze annak az időszaknak a történetét Lukács Zsuzsanna, a Nemzeti Sport Intézet (NSI) főigazgató-helyettese, amely tavaly a hazai sport támogatási rendszerét alapjaiban megváltoztató törvénymódosítások életbe lépésével kezdődött meg.


Az öt csapatsport azért kerülhetett kedvezményezett, de úgy is lehet mondani, hogy irigylésre méltó helyzetbe, mert vitathatatlanul a hazai népszerűségi lista éllovasai. Az ország sportoló lakosságának 90 százaléka ezt az öt sportágat űzi, az igazolt sportolóknak pedig a 75 százaléka focizik, kézi-, kosár- vagy vízilabdázik, illetve hódol a jégkorongozásnak.


„A szakszövetségek és velük együtt a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság közvetlenül az NSI-hez juttatták el a kérelmeiket, ezzel szemben a különféle sportszervezetek kérelmeinek felelős elbírálói és a támogatási igazolások kibocsátói maguk a sportági szakszövetségek voltak és lesznek a jövőben is – folytatta a főigazgató-helyettes.


– A társasági adójuk maximum 70 százalékát a magyar sport említett szereplőinek szánó vállalkozások döntéshozóinak a megnyeréséért hatalmas versenyfutás, úgy is fogalmazhatnék, hogy a várakozást is felülmúló roham indult el 2011-ben, párhuzamosan a sportfejlesztési terveket tartalmazó különféle kérelmek tömeges elkészítésével. Eddigi tapasztalataink szerint nem csupán a sport berkeiben vált gyorsan népszerűvé ez az új lehetőség, hanem a vállalkozási szférában is, amelynek számára távolról sem mindegy, hogy milyen adókedvezményeket vehet igénybe.”

Az eddig elfogadott kérelmek leendő haszonélvezői között a labdarúgó sport és annak szövetsége az éllovas, 17.5 milliárdnyi „TAO-s” forinttal, a kézilabdások (6 milliárd) foglalják el a második, a kosárlabdázók (3.4 milliárd) a harmadik helyet. Amint arról Lukács Zsuzsanna a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálatot tájékoztatta, a 10 millió forint feletti kérelmek teljesítése utó-finanszírozás formájában történik meg. Így lesz ez például a tatai edzőközpontba tervezett közös kézi- és kosárlabda csarnok felépítésénél, valamint a Vasas kopottas és elavult Fáy utcai Sportcsarnokának felújításával, illetve egy új szárny kialakításánál. 


*A személyi jellegű ráfordításokra, a képzésre, a versenyeztetésre, de ugyanúgy a tárgyi eszközök beszerzésére, nem utolsó sorban pedig az utánpótlás nevelés fellendítésére fordítható társasági adóforintok kiérdemléséért hamarosan – április elsejei határidővel - újra kérelmeket lehet benyújtani, továbbra is a tervezés hitelességének és a megvalósítás vállalt ütemének szigorú ellenőrzése mellett.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*A NIKE bemutatja az új Nike+ Fuelband-et*








*A NIKE a nagyközönség előtt is bemutatta legújabb sport innovációját, a Nike+ FuelBand-et. A különleges csuklópánt mindenfajta mozgást mér, amelyeket aztán pontokká konvertál, ezzel motiválva használóját az aktívabb életmódra. *


Az új Nike+ FuelBandet a Nike elnök-vezérigazgatója, Mark Parker mutatta be New Yorkban olyan sport fenoménok közreműködésével, mint a hétszeres Tour de France győztes Lance Armstrong, a kosárlabda óriás Kevin Durant és a 100 méteres sprintvilágbajnok, Carmelita Jeter.

“A Nike+ FuelBand egy egyedülálló eszköz, amely segítségével újabb lépést teszünk a fizikai mozgás és a digitális világ összekapcsolása felé. A Nike célja mindig is a sportolók, és sportos életmódot kedvelők inspirálása volt, a Nike+ FuelBand pedig egy kiváló motivációs eszköz.” – mondta el Mark Parker.
A pánt a gyorsulásmérés technológia segítségével érzékel minden emberi mozdulatot, a kapott értékeket pedig egy ehhez kifejlesztett mértékegységgé, „NikeFuel” pontokká konvertálja, amelyek egy LED képernyőn jelennek meg. A pontrendszer mellett a Nike+ FuelBand segítségével mérhetjük a mozgással eltöltött időt, az elégetett kalóriák számát, ergonomikus, felhasználóbarát dizájnja miatt pedig egész nap kényelmesen hordható.
A Nike+ FuelBand használói minden nap kijelölhetnek egy ”NikeFuel” pontszám célt maguk elé. A 20 féle LED fényből álló kijelző aszerint változik piros színből zölddé a nap folyamán, ahogyan a vállalt érték felé közeledünk. Az eszköz egy beépített USB csatlakozóval tölthető illetve csatlakoztatható a számítógéphez és a Nike+ honlaphoz, emellett egy ingyenes applikáció segítségével és Bluetooth alkalmazásával iPhonera is átküldhetőek az információk.
“Fantasztikus ötlet ez az új eszköz és pontrendszer, amelyek segítségével tényleg minden mozgás mérhetővé vált. Ezzel mindenki motiválhatja magát a sportosabb életmódra, javíthatja az eredményeit és legyőzheti saját magát nap, mint nap.” – mondta Lance Armstrong.
“A NikeFuel azért fantasztikus, mert minden mozgás után jár az elismerés” – tette hozzá Kevin Durant. „Egy mindennapos eredménytáblázat, amely mozgásra ösztönöz”.
“Nem kell profi sportolónak lenned ahhoz, hogy a FuelBand motiváljon. A csuklópánt egy egyszerű módja annak, hogy a napi mozgásmennyiségedet összemérhesd másokéval, még akkor is, ha nem ugyanazt a sportot űzitek”- mondta a futózseni Carmelita Jeter.
*A Nike+ FuelBand január 19-től kapható az USA-ban.*

*A Nikeról*
A beavertoni (Oregon állam, USA) székhelyű NIKE, Inc. világszinten vezető a különböző sportágakban és fitnesztevékenységekhez használatos sportcipők, -ruhák, -felszerelések és kiegészítők tervezésében és forgalmazásában. A Nike tulajdonában lévő leányvállalatok közül a legismertebbek a Converse Inc. (sportcipők, -ruhák és -kiegészítők tervezése és forgalmazása), a Cole Haan (minőségi ruhák, valamint sportos cipők és kiegészítők tervezője és forgalmazója), az Umbro Ltd. (vezető nemzetközi futballmárka; a cég székhelye az Egyesült Királyságban található), a Hurley International LLC (cipők, ruhák és kiegészítők tervezése és forgalmazása akciósportokhoz és fiatalok számára).​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Extrém...*

*A sztratoszférából készül leugrani egy osztrák extrémsportoló*



*A történelem leghosszabb ideig tartó szabadesésére készülődik az osztrák Felix Baumgartner, aki a tervek szerint több mint 36 ezer méteres magasságból veti majd le magát Új-Mexikó felett.*

A salzburgi ugró ezzel a mutatvánnyal összesen négy csúcsot is megdönthet, hőlégballonnal ugyanis ilyen magasra ember még nem repült fel, ezen felül - a legmagasabbról végre hajtott ugrás mellett - ő lehet az első ember, aki szabadesés során átlépi a hangsebességet, illetve a leghosszabb ideig tartó földet érés is az ő nevéhez fűződhet, az előzetes számítások szerint ugyanis a zuhanás nagyjából 5 perc 30 másodpercig tart majd.
Az ugrás pontos dátuma egyelőre nem ismert, a helyszín a megfelelő időjárási körülmények, a kísérlethez szükséges létesítmények, illetve a csekély népsűrűség miatt várhatóan Új-Mexikó lesz.

*A szabadesés rekordját 1960 óta Joe Kittinger tartja, ő valamivel több mint 31 ezer méter magasból ugrott le.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Egy különleges sportév egyedülálló innovációi*








*New Yorkban mutatta be a Nike egyedülálló technológiai innovációit a 2012-es esztendőre. A különleges sportévre a világ vezető sportszergyártója minden eddiginél gyorsabb, könnyebb és fejlettebb eszközökkel készül, amelyek segítik a versenyzőket, hogy kihozzák magukból a maximumot.*

Lehullt a lepel a Nike legújabb technológiai fejlesztéseiről, amelyek minden eddiginél jobban hozzájárulnak a sportteljesítmények maximalizálásához. A vállalat elnök-vezérigazgatója, Mark Parker olyan sportlegendák társaságában mutatta be a különlegességeket, mint Carl Lewis, Deron Williams, Carmelita Jeter és Walter Dix. Az innovatív megoldások egyszerre maximalizálják a sportolók teljesítményét és minimalizálják a környezeti hatásokat a Nike Better World kezdeményezés elvei szerint.
„A mai napon olyan fejlesztéseket mutattunk be, amelyek egytől-egyig javíthatnak a sportolók teljesítményen. A Nike célja mindig is a sportolók és mozogni vágyók inspirálása volt, ezt pedig most újra bebizonyítjuk ezekkel a forradalmi újdonságokkal. A Nike Flyknit technológia például újra definiálja a cipő fogalmát: könnyű, varrás nélküli felsőrésze úgy simul a lábfejre, mint egy második bőr, különleges gyártási technológiája segítségével pedig minimumra csökkenthető a hulladék kibocsátás”- mondta el Mark Parker.​*Atlétika*:
*Nike Flyknit*
A Nike újragondolta és forradalmasította a cipőkészítést: az új Nike Flyknit technológia csak annyi anyagot használ fel a felsőrészhez, amennyi a cipő összevarrásához kell azáltal, hogy egy különleges cérna alkotta kötött részből áll. Az ultrakönnyű Nike Flykint Racer versenycipő mindösszesen 160 grammot nyom, amely 9,19%-dal könnyebb, mint a 2011-es férfi Maraton Világbajnokság dobogósai által viselt Nike Zoom Streak 3. A hobbifutókra is gondolva, az új technológiával készült mindennapos használatra gyártott Nike Flyknit Trainer+ 220 grammot nyom.​*Nike Pro TurboSpeed 
*Az elmúlt 12 évben a Nike TurboSpeed projekt azon dolgozik, hogy maximalizálja az atléták sebességét, ennek érdekében pedig több mint ezer órányi szélcsatorna teszt eredményét és a leggyorsabb spotolók tapasztalatait gyűjtötte össze. Az ebből született innováció egy 23 századmásodperccel gyorsabb mez, amely 100 méteren már akár dobogós helyezések között is dönthet. A különleges ruhákat többek között az USA, Németország, Kína és Oroszország atlétái is viselni fogják.
A Nike a megfontolt tervezés melletti elkötelezettségét szem előtt tartva, a Nike Pro TurboSpeed kollekcióban összeolvasztotta a teljesítményt a fenntarthatósággal. A mezek átlagosan 82%-os újrahasznosított poliészterből készültek, darabonként átlagosan 13 műanyag flakont felhasználva.​*Nike Zoom Spikes:
*Két ultrakönnyű szöges cipőjét, a Nike Zoom Superfly 4-et és a Nike Zoom Victory Elite-et is bemutatta a sportszergyártó a nagyközönség előtt. Tökéletes illeszkedés és védelem jellemzik őket, amelyek segítenek az atlétáknak a legjobb formájukat hozni a pályán.​*Kosárlabda*:
*Nike Hyper Elite Mez*
A Nike legkönnyebb, és technológiailag legelőrehaladottabb mezei születtek meg a Hyper Elite Kosárlabda kollekcióval, amelyet többek között az Egyesült Államok válogatottja is viselni fog idén. Az innováció alapja a Nike Aerografika: egy mesterséges szövet, amely passzív hűtő megoldásának illetve speciális rugalmasságának és grafikai felületének köszönhetően növeli a légáramlást. A Hyper Elite mezek átlagosan 96%-ban újrahasznosított poliészterből és 22 újrahasznosított műanyag palackból készülnek, míg az alsó részek 100%-ig újrahasznosított poliészterből állnak össze. A Nike Hyper Elite kollekció minden darabja könnyebb a korábbi modelleknél, tökéletes nedvszívó képességű, hozzájárul a testhőmérséklet szabályozásához, a nyakrész belső oldalán elhelyezett funkcionális nyomott mintázat pedig további nedvesség-szabályozást biztosít.

*Nike Hyperdunk* 
Az elit kosárlabda játékosok igényei szem előtt tartó Nike Hyperdunk megvédi és tartja a lábat, miközben a csillapítás és a Flywire dinamikus ötvözete biztonságot nyújt a robbanékony fordulásoknál.
Az új cipő Nike Lunarlon habja 30%-kal könnyebb, mint az általában használt Phylon hab, míg az acél erősségű Flywire szálak erősen tartják a bokát mozgás közben.​*A Nike-ról
*A beavertoni (Oregon állam, USA) székhelyű NIKE, Inc. világszinten vezető a különböző sportágakban és fitnesztevékenységekhez használatos sportcipők, -ruhák, -felszerelések és kiegészítők tervezésében és forgalmazásában. A Nike tulajdonában lévő leányvállalatok közül a legismertebbek a Converse Inc. (sportcipők, -ruhák és -kiegészítők tervezése és forgalmazása), a Cole Haan (minőségi ruhák, valamint sportos cipők és kiegészítők tervezője és forgalmazója), az Umbro Ltd. (vezető nemzetközi futballmárka; a cég székhelye az Egyesült Királyságban található), a Hurley International LLC (cipők, ruhák és kiegészítők tervezése és forgalmazása akciósportokhoz és fiatalok számára).​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*MOB - Borkai Zsolt maradt az elnök* 


*Borkai Zsolt maradt a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöke.*
*Erről döntött a MOB vasárnapi közgyűlésén, amelyen a január 1-jén életbe lépett új sporttörvény előírásait követve módosította az alapszabályt, és új vezetőséget választott.* 

*A közgyűlésen összesen 173-an voksolhattak, Borkait 166 igen és 5 nem szavazat mellett választották elnökké, 2 szavazat pedig érvénytelen volt.*

A 46 éves Borkai, Győr fideszes polgármestere - aki 2010 novembere óta elnök -, az egyetlen jelölt volt a posztra.
Borkai Zsolt a voksolás előtti beszédében úgy fogalmazott, hogy ezentúl a MOB tulajdonképpen a magyar sport parlamentje lesz, hiszen a szervezetben a hazai sportélet minden területe megfelelő képviseletet kap. A sportvezető a közelmúlt feladatait áttekintve felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy a MOB idén már több mint 100 millió forintot biztosított előlegként az olimpiai felkészüléssel kapcsolatos legfontosabb feladatokra.

*"Az eredeti célkitűzésünket nem kell megváltoztatni, továbbra is reális esély van arra, hogy Magyarország Londonban az első húszban végezzen a nemzetek rangsorában. Az elmúlt évek világversenyeinek eredményei alapján reális cél, hogy megismételjük a pekingi eredményünket, és bízunk benne, hogy talán túl is tudjuk szárnyalni azt"* - *fogalmazott Borkai.*

*Az alapszabály értelmében automatikusan az elnökség tagja lett Schmitt Pál államfő, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) tagja*, 
*Aján Tamás,* *a Nemzetközi Súlyemelő Szövetség elnöke és Kamuti Jenő, a Nemzetközi Fair-Play Bizottság elnöke.*

*A közgyűlés öt alelnököt is választott: Magyar Zoltán, Leyrer Richárd, Monspart Sarolta, Tóth Miklós és Deutsch Tamás személyében.*

*Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium (NEFMI) sportpolitikáért felelős államtitkára azt emelte ki,* *hogy a sporttörvény előírása alapján a MOB hatásköre kibővült, s a szervezet egyedüli köztestületként most már a magyar sport egészéért felel, s nem csak sportszakmai, hanem forráselosztási feladatokat is el kell látnia.*

*A sporttörvény értelmében megszűnik a* *Magyar Paralimpiai Bizottság, a Nemzeti Sportszövetség, a Nemzeti Szabadidősport Szövetség és Fogyatékosok Nemzeti Sportszövetsége.* 

*Jelenlegi feladataikat a MOB veszi át úgy, hogy az eddig önálló szövetségek által irányított területek a MOB szakmai tagozataiként tovább működhetnek,* *képviselőik pedig az olimpiai bizottság alelnökei lesznek.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Konferencia a feladatokról, és lehetőségekről 2012-ben a szabadidősport terén *










*Sikeres volt a Magyar Szabadidősport Szövetség szervezésében az idén immár 21. alkalommal megrendezett kétnapos konferencia. Az eseménynek Bakonybél adott otthont, ahol gyakorlatilag a magyar sportirányítás minden területe képviseltette magát.*


A konferencia hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy a szövetség kapcsolatot építsen az egészséges életmódban érintett kormányzati szervekkel, emellett javítsa a szabadidősportban érintettek érdekében kifejtett érdekérvényesítés hatékonyságát is.

A tematikát az aktuális sportigazgatási változások eleve meghatározták. Ennek megfelelően a korábban megszokott tájékoztatók, oktatási célú előadások mellett a sporttörvényről tartott előadást Dr. Fazekas Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium Sportigazgatási Főosztályának főosztályvezető-helyettese, a sporttörvény értelmében a sportközélet egészére kiterjedő felelősséggel felruházott Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság főtitkára, Molnár Zoltán a MOB szerepvállalásairól, és fokozott felelősségéről, végül Monspart Sarolta a MOB Szabadidősportért felelős tagozatának vezetője egyúttal a MOB alelnöke a jövőbeni feladatokról beszélt.

Az önkormányzati törvényről dr. Gémesi György Gödöllő polgármestere, az Önkormányzatok szövetségének elnöke, egyben a MOB egyik elnökségi tagja tartott előadást. A friss civil törvényről Szablics Bálint, KIM Civil Kapcsolatok Főosztályának vezetője számolt be. Szavainak különös jelentőséget adott a hamarosan felálló civil szervezetek számára létrehozandó Nemzeti Együttműködési Alap, illetve az azzal kapcsolatos teendők pontosítása.

A sportszervezetek idei adó és járulékfizetési kötelezettségei változásairól, egyáltalán az aktuális számviteli tudnivalókról Balázs Zsoltné, okleveles könyvvizsgáló tartott előadást.

A kivételes érdeklődés igazolta az eseménnyel kapcsolatos elképzeléseink helyességét:* az ilyen tájékoztató, képző, továbbképző, sőt tapasztalatcserére módot nyújtó program segíti a lakosság sportolásáért dolgozók munkáját.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]Shakira gyermeket vár a spanyol válogatott Piquétől[/h]

*Shakira gyermeket vár Gerard Piqué spanyol válogatott labdarúgótól lapértesülések szerint; a Grammy-díjas kolumbiai énekesnő Lengyelországban szurkol a címvédő spanyoloknak.*

A 35 éves sztár hathetes terhes - írták spanyol nyelvű társasági magazinok, hozzátéve, hogy a popcsillag már nem akart sokáig várni a gyermekáldással.
Az énekesnő egyelőre igyekszik titkolni terhességét, és a szurkolás mellett inkább a munkára figyel: a gdanski rádióban vett fel számokat legújabb lemezére a lengyel-ukrán szervezésű labdarúgó kontinensviadal idején.
A latin pop-rock világsztárja csaknem egy hétre bérelte ki a helyi rádió stúdióját. Lech Parell, a gdanski rádió elnöke szerint az énekesnő kerülte a szenzációt, így a rendelkezésére álló stúdiót is változó időpontokban látogatta. Utolsó nap meg sem jelent, amikor megtudta, hogy a rádiósok diszkréciója ellenére a média egy része már értesült felvételeiről.
A helyi hangtechnikusok szerint a koncertstúdiót Észak-Lengyelország legjobbjai között tartják számon. A művészek különösen a legendás SSL márkájú konzolt értékelik nagyra.
A felvételek után az énekesnő menedzsere értesítette a rádiót, hogy Shakira nagyon elégedett volt mind a stúdió akusztikájával, mind a technikusok szakértelmével.
A sztárnak Monika Czalej-Pujol mezzoszoprán segített tolmácsként. Shakira először inkognitóban kereste fel a rádiót és csak akkor fedte fel kilétét, amikor kiderült, hogy a kért időpontban a stúdió már foglalt. Egy helyi együttes azonban nem kötötte az ebet a karóhoz és elnapolta saját felvételét, hogy átadhassa a stúdiót.

_*Shakira június 10-én érkezett Gdanskba, a spanyol válogatott első mérkőzésére. Azóta más focisták feleségeivel és barátnőivel együtt pihen a lengyel Tengermelléken.*_
*
Új lemeze még idén megjelenik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

[h=2]Rádión adott utasításokkal zavarta meg a pilótákat a műrepülő-vb-n egy nyíregyházi férfi[/h]
*Elfogtak a rendőrök egy férfit, aki rádión adott utasításokkal megzavarta a nyíregyházi műrepülő-világbajnokság pénteki versenyét, súlyosan veszélyeztetve a légi közlekedés biztonságát* -* közölte a Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei főkapitányság helyettes sajtószóvivője..*


Tamásné Berki Bianka elmondta: a 46 éves helyi lakos illetéktelenül használta a repülőtér frekvenciáját, és utasításokat adott a pilótáknak le- és felszállásra. A versenyt megzavaró férfit a rendőrök hamar elfogták és előállították, a légi közlekedés biztonságának veszélyeztetése miatt indítottak eljárást ellene. Nyíregyházán pénteken kezdődött meg a 10. motoros műrepülő világbajnokság, amelyen húsz ország 82 pilótája vesz részt augusztus 5-ig. 

Az illetéktelen rádióutasítások csak rövid időre zavarták meg a kötelező gyakorlatokat megkezdő versenyzőket.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 3)

*TF-diplomák - Felfüggesztették a dékán és helyettesének vezetői megbízását*


<right> 

</right>




*
A Semmelweis Egyetem rektora augusztus 6-i hatállyal felfüggesztette **Tóth Miklós dékán és Szalma László dékánhelyettes** vezetői megbízását - közölte az intézmény csütörtökön az MTI-vel, azután, hogy a Testnevelési és Sporttudományi Karon lezárult az államvizsgákkal kapcsolatos szabálytalanságok gyanúja miatt indított belső vizsgálat első szakasza.*​
A közlemény szerint Szél Ágoston rektor a kar zavartalan működésének biztosítása érdekében hozta meg döntését, egyidejűleg Mandl József professzor személyében rektori biztost nevezett ki a kar élére.

A további belső vizsgálatot az időközben megindult rendőrségi nyomozásra tekintettel – a rendőrségi eljárás lezárásáig – a rektor felfüggesztette. Az ügy további részleteit a folyamatban lévő nyomozás miatt, illetve a belső vizsgálat végső lezárásáig az egyetem nem kívánja nyilvánosságra hozni - írták a közleményben.

A hvg.hu július 23-án azt írta, hogy ismeretlenek rendőrségi feljelentést tettek befolyással üzérkedés, többrendbeli közokirat-, illetve magánokirat-hamisítás gyanújával a Testnevelési és Sporttudományi Kar (TF) idei diplomaosztóján történtekkel kapcsolatban. 

_*Az egyik érintett hallgató egy sportügyekben illetékes fideszes politikus, Lasztovicza Jenő fia. Lasztovicza Jenő cáfolta a cikkben foglaltakat, annak közzétételét jogtalannak, méltánytalannak és etikátlannak nevezte.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 8)

*Cowboyok Európa-bajnoksága Dabason*


<right>

</right>





*Először rendezik meg Magyarországon Days of Truth 2012 néven a cowboyok Európa-bajnokságát. A Dabason szerdától öt napon át zajló különleges lövész vetélkedőn tizenöt ország kétszáz, jól célzó, gyorskezű versenyzője méri össze tudását.* 
Az ifjúsági irodalomból ismert indián történetek préri romantikája sokakat felnőtt korukban is fogva tart, az ő gyermeki énjük talál társakra a fegyverek dörgése közepette ezen a megmérettetésen - mondta Csuka László, a nemzetközi verseny főszervezője az MTI-nek. 
Mint hozzátette, az Egyesült Államokból indult, világszerte számtalan hívet toborzó cowboy lövészet már nálunk is terjed, a Magyar Sportlövő Szövetségen belül Magyar Western Lövész néven külön szakág működik, három egyesület fogja össze a tagságot. A verseny helyszínének azért választották Dabast, mert az itteni lőtér a legalkalmasabb a bajnokság lebonyolítására.
A versenyen a legendák övezte Colt pisztolyok és a Winchester puskák forgatásában mérik össze tudásukat a cowboy-ruhás legények. A versenyzők kitűnő céllövők, hiszen a tizenhat féle kategóriában néhány másodpercen belül huszonnégy lövéssel kell 20-30 méterről eltalálni a célpontot: egy fém cowboy-figurát és több, négy- és háromszög alakú kis méretű fémtárgyat. 
A különféle kategóriákban egy kézzel, van úgy, hogy egyszerre két pisztolyból kell tüzelni, de még a töltények között is megkülönböztetnek fekete lőporost és modernebb változatot. Ez azért érdemel más-más besorolást, mert a lövés közben felszálló sötét felhőcske eltakarhatja a célpontot, ami által nehezebb azt eltalálni - mutatott rá a szervező. 

A lövéseket westerndíszletek közül adják le a versenyzők, így egy vadnyugati kocsma, bank vagy kisvárosi börtöncella ablakából tüzelnek, de a korhűség kedvéért még egy bitófát is felállítanak.

A német, olasz, lengyel és más nemzetiségű versenyzők egy része a civil életben is cowboynak öltözik, többségük diplomás ember, de van aki ács vagy lakatos. Többen a családjukat is bevonják a mese-valóság-show-ba, egy német pár például együtt versenyez, az "amazon asszonyka" is jól kezeli a fegyvert - említette példaként Csuka László.

Mint megjegyezte, egy-egy - engedéllyel tartható - Colt vagy puska ára hozzávetőleg 100 ezer forint és az öltözet is hasonló összegbe kerül. 

Elmondta, hogy Mikó Ferenc személyében a tavalyi lengyelországi Days of Truth Európa-bajnokságon érmet szerzett versenyző is benevezett a mostani megmérettetésre.

A lövészet után és közben pezseg az élet. A versenyzők többsége lakókocsival érkezik, mások sátrat vernek fel, és a vadnyugat hajdani holdtöltés éjszakáit felidézve sütnek-főznek, vendégül látják egymást. Esténként vígan lobog a tábortűz, country zenekar húzza a talp alá valót, a célzó víz is előkerül a másnapi fegyverropogáshoz és egy lovak húzta postakocsi is begördül a táborba - sorolta az esemény hangulatát érzékeltetve Csuka László.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Tekesport: Jól selejteztek a magyarok a World Tour Classic hazai állomására*<right>

</right>





*


Nyolc magyar versenyző zárta sikerrel a zalaegerszegi World Tour Classic (WTC) selejtezőt, így ők is indulhatnak a sorozat **szeptember 1-i** magyarországi állomásán, amelyet ugyancsak Zalában rendeznek meg.*


A WTC-t ebben az évben bonyolítják le először, a pénzdíjas sorozat célja az, hogy népszerűsítse a tekesport. A Tour díjait Sheikh Talal Mohammed Al-Sabah, azaz a kuvaiti sejk finanszírozza.

Dávid Veronika, a Magyar Teke és Bowling Szövetség főtitkára elmondta, hogy korábban Kiss Norbert, Nemes Attila, Boanta Claudiu és Hergéth Zoltán kapott meghívást a World Tour Classic zalaegerszegi állomására, az újabb magyar nyolc játékoson kívül pedig plusz három kvótát kapott a magyar szövetség, így Kakuk Levente (Szegedi TE), Farkas Sándor (ZTK-FMVas) és Fehér László (ZTK-FMVas) is pályára léphet a WTC-versenyen.

A sorozat első állomását a horvátországi Varasdon bonyolították le, ott Kiss Norbert aranyérmet, Nemes Attila pedig ezüstérmet szerzett. A szeptember 1-i zalaegerszegi verseny után a sorozat idei utolsó viadalát decemberben, az ausztriai Ritzing ad otthont.
*
A zalaegerszegi selejtezőn a WTC-kvótát szerzett 10 versenyző:

Kiss Tamás (ZTK - FMVas)

Vörös Milán (Répcelaki SE)

Ritter Tamás (Répcelaki SE)

Friedberger Peter (SKC Sonnensee Ritzing, Ausztria) 

Zapletán Zsombor (Szegedi TE) 

Budai Ádám (FTC) 

Nagy Attila (Kazincbarcikai VSE)

Vatroslav Barisic (KK "Fortuna", Horvátország)

Pete Sándor (Répcelaki SE) 

Rudolf Balázs (Répcelaki SE)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

​*Monspart Sarolta: Ennyi jó nőt ritkán lehet együtt látni…*

​*Vasárnap rendezik a XIV. Coca-Cola Testébresztő Női Mozgásfesztivált*  
<right>
</right>​<right>
</right>





*
Több ezer hölgy részvételével ismét megrendezik a Testébresztő Női Mozgásfesztivált. 
**
A Magyar Szabadidősport Szövetség hagyományos rendezvényén ezúttal ott lesz több londoni olimpikonunk is.*

*Monspart Sarolta szerint a legfontosabb az, hogy olyan hölgyeket hozzanak össze a sporttal, akik korábban nem mozogtak rendszeresen.*
*„Természetesen, aki sportosan él, az is jöjjön. Szeptember 2-án, délelőtt 10-től délután 5-ig ingyen kipróbálható több, mint 80 mozgásforma”-** mondta a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság alelnöke.
**„Nagyon fontos, hogy a hölgyek jobban figyeljenek az egészségükre! A család karmesterpálcája a nők kezében van. Ők tartják össze a családot, ők döntik el, hogy mi kerüljön az asztalra. Ők ösztönözhetik sportos életmódra a férfiakat és a gyerekeket. Apropó férfiak! Érdemes nekik is kilátogatni vasárnap a budapesti Millenáris Parkba, hiszen ennyi jó nőt együtt ritkán lehet látni” *–* tette hozzá Monspart Sarolta.*

A hagyományos sportágakon és mozgásformákon túl a hölgyek az Xbox 360 Kinect mozgásérzékelős sportjátékait is kipróbálhatják.

*Az idei mozgásfesztivál jelmondata: *
*Sportolj párban!*
*Ezért szólj a barátnődnek, anyukádnak, nővérednek, leányodnak, menyednek, kolléganődnek... és gyertek el a fesztiválra, "sportoljatok párban"! *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Burgasz Open*

2012. 09. 02. 01.14 

​




​

<right></right>*Süttőék **10., **Erdélyiék **24.** helye Bulgáriában

**A bulgáriai versenyen a Süttő Roland, Tombácz Anikó kettős 10. lett a latin internationalon. Erdélyi Szilárd és Pollák Anna 24. lett. Erdélyiék először jutottak be 24-be WDSF international openen.*
*
„Fontos állomás volt ez a verseny. Először táncoltunk 24-ben WDSF nyílt nemzetközin. Remekül hangoltunk a jövő heti ranglistára.”-* *mondta Erdélyi Szilárd a verseny után, amelyen Sándor Judit pontozott.



*
*Tóth Orsi: valakit akkor kell megbecsülnünk, és szeretnünk, amikor van,amíg van...*

2012. 09. 02. 00.14 <right> 






</right>

*Tóth Orsolya beszélt az amatőr pályafutásának befejezéséről
**
Még nem döntötte el, hogy milyen színeket képvisel a profik között, de egy biztosnak tűnik: a magyar bajnoki ezüstérmes latin párosból Tóth Orsolya a nem akar amatőrben tovább versenyezni.*

- Különböztek a céljaink Stefano Vidonival, ezért megbeszéltük, hogy nem folytatjuk tovább – kezdte Tóth Orsi. – Az utóbbi időben a barátom, Benedetto Capraro sokat segített nekünk, és Udinében volt egy közös fellépésünk (Benedetto, Stefano meg én), nagyon jól sikerült. Utána kezdtünk el a barátommal arról beszélgetni, hogy megpróbálhatnánk a közös versenyzést is.
A korábban két spanyol bajnoki címig és cseh bajnoki aranyéremig jutó magyar táncművészt az is ’zavarta’, hogy évek óta az amatőr versenyek és a profi világ között ingázott.
- Tanítottam, én is készültem a saját versenyemre, tanítványaim megmérettetésein tanárként és versenyzőként is helyt kellett állnom. A mostani váltással változni fog ez a helyzet, hiszen profiban nincsen annyi verseny. Még nem döntöttük el, hogy mely ország színeiben versenyzünk profiként. Ez a döntés még ráér. Azt viszont már tudjuk, hogy a UK-n szeretnénk indulni először.
Orsi eredményei kimagaslóak. Stefanóval vezették a magyar ranglistát, és a legmagasabban jegyzett magyar pár voltak. Arra a kérdésre, hogy fog-e hiányozni a gyűjteményéből a magyar bajnoki elsőségért járó serleg, egyértelmű nemmel válaszolt.
- Spanyolországban kétszer is bajnok voltam, a cseheknél meg egyszer. Versenyeztem francia színekben az élmezőnyben, így elég sok támponttal rendelkezem. Azt kell mondjam, hogy a legkevesebb megbecsülést, támogatást Magyarországról kaptam – mondta a Sándorfalváról indult versenytáncos. – Itthon ha valaki sikeres, annak nem örülnek, nem támogatják, hanem irigyek rá. Így nagyon nehéz. Felkészültem arra is, hogy megkapom esetleg a hálátlan jelzőt, de úgy gondolom, hogy valakit akkor kell megbecsülnünk, és szeretnünk, amikor van,amíg van. 
*
Ha már nincs, akkor már csak sajnálkozni lehet.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Visszaérkezett a magyar csapat a világ legnagyobb sarkkörön túli trekkingjéről*
<right></right><right>
</right>




​*


Befejeződött a Fjällräven Classic, a világ egyik legnagyobb és legszebb sarkkörön túli trekking-eseménye. A több mint 20 országból összegyűlt extrém kalandtúrázók táborát ezúttal egy 8 fős magyar csapat is erősítette. A túra a svéd Lappföld egyik legészakibb városából, Nikkaluokta-ból indulva a vad hegyi vidéken, a híres Kungsleden-en, vagyis a a „Királyok útján” keresztülvágva – 110 kilométeres gyalogtávot teljesítve – Abiskóban ért véget.*

A túrázók teljes egészében saját magukra hagyatkozva, térerő nélkül, helyenként köves-sziklás, másutt ingoványos, elhagyatott területeken áthatolva kellett hogy teljesítsék a távot – nyilatkozta dr. Palkó Zsolt, a nyolcfős magyar csapat egyik tagja, a The Explorer Society elnöke. 
A túrázók egyénileg vitték magukkal az 5-7 napra való teljes felszerelésüket, élelmüket, túrasátrukat. Mivel a terep első és utolsó szakaszát kivéve sehol sem működtek a mobiltelefonok, autóval elérhető utak nincsenek, ezért a legnagyobb kihívást a jó erőbeosztás és a folyamatosan változó nehéz terepviszonyok jelentették a rénszarvas csordákkal és az egyik leghíresebb sarki fénnyel övezett vad vidéken.

A közel *2300 fős* nemzetközi mezőnyből kétszázan voltak kénytelenek sérülés, vagy erőhiány miatt feladni a távot, őket mentőhelikopterrel sikerült biztonságos területre vinni. A Svédország és Európa egyik legnagyobb túraruházat gyártó cége, a Fjällräven által szervezett világhírű sarkkörön túli túrán a magyar csapat kiválóan teljesített.
*
Fontolgatjuk, hogy a későbbiekben, a rendkívül zord és extrém téli viszonyok között szervezett kutyaszános Fjällräven Polar túrán is megpróbáljuk majd öregbíteni a magyarok hírnevét és nagyon köszönjük a Fjallraven, a Mountex, a Canon és a Casio segítségét, akik speciális felszereléssel és technikai eszközökkel támogatnak minket* *– számolt be dr. Palkó Zsolt a további tervekről.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

​*Magyarországon rendezik az első sörétes puska vb-t*

2012. 09. 07. 11.16 






*

Szeptember 19. és 30. között Debrecen** ad otthont az első alkalommal sorra kerülő sörétes puska világbajnokságnak, amelyen 28 ország mintegy 500 versenyzője vesz majd részt.
*
A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint a viadalon a legfiatalabb sportoló 16, míg a legidősebb 68 éves lesz. A verseny fővédnöke Kósa Lajos, Debrecen polgármestere.

Az Apafa lőtéren sorra kerülő vb-n a magyarok közül esélyesként indul a 2009-ben Super Senior Európa-bajnoki címet nyert Csefkó Pál. 

Jelen lesz Debrecenben többek között az *amerikai Jerry Miculek is*, aki kevesebb mint *három másodperc alatt 12 lövést* képes leadni revolverével úgy, hogy közben újra tölt. Ezzel ő tartja a világrekordot.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*

Az Angyal jobb és bal keze*

 2012. 09. 09. 01.46 
<right> 
</right>*Angyal András nem nagyon bírja a kényszerpihenőt. Pedig most kénytelen elviselni. A táncos jobb kezét ugyanis megműtötték egy korábbi sérülés miatt, de hamarosan ismét a régi lesz.*<right>
</right><right>
</right>
*Angyal András megműtötték, de gyorsan gyógyul...


*





*
„Az orvos azt ígérte, hogy októberre minden rendbe jön. Addig is meg kellett tanulnom bal kézzel enni, meg írni, de jól viselem” 
– mondta el honlapunknak Angyal András, aki jelenleg Pandur Petrával táncol.

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Siklóernyős baleset Dunakeszin

*




*

Két férfi súlyosan megsérült, amikor siklóernyőjükkel leszállás közben a földnek csapódtak a dunakeszi repülőtéren - közölte a Pest Megyei Rendőr - főkapitányság szóvivője vasárnap az MTI-vel.*

Beluzsárné Belicza Andrea elmondta, hogy a siklóernyőt - amellyel egy 46 és egy 52 éves férfi repült - szombat délután, leszállás közben érte a baleset.

Az elsődleges információk szerint a vezető elvétett valamit a leszállásnál.

A két férfit súlyos sérülésekkel szállították kórházba, a baleset körülményeit a Dunakeszi Rendőrkapitányság rendészeti osztálya vizsgálja - tette hozzá a szóvivő.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*Sziklafal tövében találták meg a Skóciában meghalt magyar túrázót

**Egy tengerparti sziklafal tövében találták meg a Skóciában múlt héten elhunyt magyar fiatalembert - közölték szerdán az MTI érdeklődésére a helyi hatóságok.*

A 27 éves férfi tíz napja indult túrázni a Skócia északnyugati partjai előtt fekvő Lewis sziget legnagyobb városából, Stornowayből, de szállására nem tért vissza.

A területileg illetékes rendőrség - Northern Constabulary - már vasárnap közölte, hogy a sziget Dalmore nevű térségében előző nap megtalálták egy férfi holttestét, de az elhunyt kilétéről a folyamatban lévő azonosításra és halottkémi szemlére tekintettel akkor még nem tett közzé részleteket.

A Northern Constabulary hétfő este hivatalosan bejelentette, hogy a szigeten eltűnt magyar fiatalember holttestét találták meg a hétvégén, egyéb információkat azonban a hatóság akkor sem közölt.
A rendőrség az MTI érdeklődésére még szerdán is csak annyit mondott, hogy a hét elején közöltekhez képest újabb részletek egyelőre nem ismeretesek. A rendőrségi illetékes így továbbra sem fedte fel a halál okát.

A stornowayi parti őrség illetékese azonban az MTI-nek szerdán elmondta, hogy a magyar fiatalember holttestét a sziget nyugati térségben, az Atlanti-óceán partjának közelében, egy sziklafal tövében találták meg az eltűnt túrázó felkutatására indult egységek.

Arra a kérdésre, hogy a férfi leeshetett-e a szikláról, és ez okozhatta-e a halálát, a parti őrség illetékese nem adott érdemi választ, mondván: a halál okának hivatalos feltárása még folyamatban van.

Hozzátette ugyanakkor, hogy a többnapos keresésben a parti őrség kutatóhelikoptere és mentőhajója is részt vett.

Az a tény, hogy az elhunytat Dalmore térségében találták meg, arra vall, hogy a magyar túrázó kelet-nyugati irányban átszelte a szigetet, mivel Stornoway - ahonnan elindult a kirándulásra - a keleti parton fekszik, Dalmore pedig a nyugati, atlanti partvidék egyik kedvelt turistacélpontja.

Az ügyről - még az áldozat rendőrségi azonosítása előtt - a Stornoway Gazette című helyi hírportál is beszámolt, azt írva hétvégi ismertetésében, hogy a magyar fiatalember két hónapja túrázott Nagy-Britanniában. A portál szerint a magyar férfi jól felszerelkezve, túrabakancsban, nagy hátizsákkal, benne esőálló sátorral, élénkzöld vízálló kabátban indult a kirándulásra a szigeten.

*Lewis a Külső-Hebridák szigetcsoportjának legnagyobb szigete, területe csaknem 1800 négyzetkilométer, de mindössze 19 ezren lakják.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*​*
*Orbán: tíz éven belül meg kell négyszerezni az aktívan sportolók arányát*

Orbán Viktor szerint *a kormány célja, hogy öt éven belül a mai 9 százalékról 20 százalékra, tíz éven belül pedig 30-35 százalékra emelje az aktívan, hetente legalább kétszer fél órát sportoló magyar lakosok számát. *A miniszterelnök erről a Budafoki Munkás Testedző Egyesület (BMTE) megalakulásának századik évfordulója alkalmából tartott rendezvényen beszélt, hangsúlyozva, a kormány még az ősszel kidolgozza a nem látvány-csapatsportágak új támogatási rendszerét.

*A kormányfő hangsúlyozta, azt szeretnék, hogy a fiatalok és az egész magyar társadalom többet mozogjon, rendszeresebben sportoljon. Mint mondta, ezen cél elérésének kiemelten fontos lépése volt a mindennapos testnevelés bevezetése az iskolákban idén szeptembertől. A gyerekek testmozgására óriási szükség van, mivel a felmérések szerint hazánk az EU négy legkevesebbet sportoló nemzete között van, a fiataloknak pedig mindössze 38 százaléka végez rendszeres testmozgást - *fejtette ki Orbán Viktor, aki szerint ezen *mindenféleképpen változtatni kell,* amiben szerinte a BMTE-hez hasonló sportegyesületek lehetnek a legfőbb szövetségesei a kormánynak.
A miniszterelnök szólt arról is, hogy miközben egész Európában súlyos gazdasági válság van, addig "Magyarországon arról szólnak a hírek, hogy olimpikonjainkat tisztességesen elismerjük, bevezetjük a mindennapos testnevelést, létesítményeket építünk és sportot támogató új adórendszert vezetünk be".

Orbán Viktor külön kitért az új társasági adókedvezményre, amelyet az úgynevezett látvány-csapatsportágakban lehet igénybe venni. Tájékoztatása szerint a legnépszerűbb amatőr és utánpótláscsapatok eddig több mint 33 milliárd forintot használtak fel 1550 sportfejlesztési program keretében, az ország 3150 településéből pedig 744 helyen éltek ezzel a lehetőséggel. A kormányfő kijelentette, még idén ősszel kidolgozzák azt az új támogatási rendszert, amelyet az öt látványsportágon kívüli egyesületek is igényelhetnek.

Orbán Viktor beszédében hosszasan méltatta a budafoki sportegyesületet, mint mondta, a kisebbek iránt érzett tisztelet hozta a rendezvényre, hiszen szerinte a kisebb egyesületek tartják vállukon az egész magyar sportot. "Kicsik nélkül, szertárosok nélkül, intézők nélkül, takarítók nélkül, vagy a szerelést mosó asszonyok nélkül nincsenek magyar olimpiai bajnokok" - fogalmazott. Elmondta, a BMTE sporttelepén száz év és a magyar sport aranykora tekint ránk vissza, itt játszott ugyanis például Zakariás József, az aranycsapat tagja, Mezey György korábbi labdarúgó szövetségi kapitány és itt kezdte pályafutását az 1955-ben európa-bajnok Simon János kosárlabdázó is.

*A miniszterelnök beszéde elején külön köszöntette az ünnepségen szintén megjelent Risztov Éva olimpiai bajnok hosszútávúszót, akiről azt mondta, Londonban olyat győzelmet aratott, amilyet "soha életünkben nem láttunk még".*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*Tekesport - Taroltak csapataink Európa-szerte*

<right>*Nemzetközi viadalokon folytatták remek szereplésüket a magyar klubcsapatok. 
*</right>​*
A hétvégén egy Világkupa-győzelem, két Európa Kupa érem, és egy NBC Kupán megszerzett harmadik hely a magyar mérleg.








A férfiaknál a Szegedi TE a németországi Augsburgban megrendezett Világkupán lépett pályára, ahonnan elhozta az aranyérmet. Nem érte be kevesebbel a Zalaegerszegi TK (fotó) együttese sem. A jövő évi csapat-világbajnokságnak otthont adó Zalaegerszeg büszkeségei a szerbiai Apatinban megnyerték az Európa Kupát. Női fronton két csapatunk volt érdekelt. Apatinban a Ferencváros második lett az Európa Kupán, míg a Banja Lukán lebonyolított NBC Kupán a Rákoshegyi VSE a harmadik helyet csípte el.​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*Új világrekord, a hangsebességnél gyorsabban zuhant az osztrák extrémsportoló

**2012. október 15., hétfő (MTI/AP/dpa) - Hivatalosan megerősítették helyi idő szerint vasárnap délután az amerikai Új-Mexikó állambeli Roswellben, hogy sikeres volt Felix Baumgartner világrekord-kísérlete; az osztrák extrémsportoló elsőként lépte át a hangsebességet, miközben szabadesésben zuhant csaknem 39 kilométeres magasságból a Föld felé.
*









*Felix Baumgartner osztrák extrém ejtőernyős speciális űrhajósruhában várakozik lakókocsijában, mielőtt végrehajtaná kísérleti ugrását a sztratoszférából -*


*A 43 éves salzburgi sportoló óránként 1342,8 kilométeres maximális sebességet ért el a zuhanás közben, ez 1,24 Machnak felel meg, és nagyjából 265 kilométer/órával haladja meg a hangsebességet* - jelentette be sajtótájékoztatón Brian Utley, a sportrepülők nemzetközi szövetségének (FAI) az illetékese.

*Baumgartner elmondta, "nehéz leírni", hogy milyen a hangsebességnél gyorsabban zuhanni, "mert nem lehet érezni". Nincs viszonyítási pont, ezért "nem tudod, milyen gyorsan zuhansz" - mondta.*









*Felix Baumgartner osztrák extrém ejtőernyős speciális űrhajósruhában készül belépni űrkabinjába *

Az extrémsportoló magyar idő szerint vasárnap délután fél hatkor szállt fel az új-mexikói sivatagból egy 55 emelet magas héliumballonon függő kapszulában. Az egykori katonai ejtőernyős több mint kétórás emelkedés után ugrott ki a kapszulából különleges nyomás- és hőálló űrhajósruhájában, és biztonságosan földet ért a sivatagban. A kísérletet élőben közvetítették az interneten.

*A Rettenthetetlen Félixnek becézett sportoló két másik világrekordot is megdöntött a sikeres kísérlettel: ez volt minden idők leghosszabb szabadesése és a legmagasabb emberes ballonos repülés is.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*

Sidi Péter második aranya az Iráni GP-n

**Hétfői sikere után Sidi Péter kedden, a kisöbü szabadpuska összetett számában is diadalmaskodott az Iráni GP-n.*

A versenyszám aktuális világ- és Európa-bajnoka - aki az első versenynapon a légfegyveresek között nyert - arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy nagy előnnyel, 1275,1 körös eredménnyel nyerte a viadalt, ezzel a teljesítménnyel pedig egy körön belülre megközelítette saját országos rekordját.

*Az Iráin GP harmadik versenynapján Sidi a kisöbü szabadpuska 60 lövéses fekvő versenyszámában áll rajthoz.*​


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 24)

> *2012. október 15., hétfő (MTI/AP/dpa) - Hivatalosan megerősítették helyi idő szerint vasárnap délután az amerikai Új-Mexikó állambeli Roswellben, hogy sikeres volt Felix Baumgartner világrekord-kísérlete; az osztrák extrémsportoló elsőként lépte át a hangsebességet, miközben szabadesésben zuhant csaknem 39 kilométeres magasságból a Föld felé.*



Bomlanak a holgyek a utana , elhalmoztak mindenfele ajanlattal. Az urben nyito virag uzlettol kezdve minden ur kaladra szivesen menne egy szineszno Felixel.

Édesanyja mellett persze világhírű szerelme, az osztrák szépségkirálynő, Nicole Oetlt is szívszorongva várta nem egy alkalommal az életveszélyes ugrásai végét. Baumgartner azt nyilatkozta az ugrás után, hogy elérte a csúcsot, többé nem vállalkozik hasonló megmozdulásra, és feleségül kérte csodaszép barátnőjét, de egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy nem fogjuk a nevét hallani valami extrém dolog kapcsán.
Mit kell tudni Baumgartnerről azon kívül, hogy emberi elme számára elképesztő magasságokat győzött le? Például azt, hogy nők ezrei rajonganak kisfiús mosolyáért, valamint az sem titok, hogy űrugrását többen nézték végig, mint az Amerikai Egyesült Államok elnökének, Barack Obamának a beiktatását.


----------

